# Sticky  Raptors Community Thread



## Vinsanity

:laugh:


----------



## DrFunk03

Thats so weird, I had a dream i was watching ABC and the lottery was up and we had 4th pick.


----------



## John

What's the point of this thread?


----------



## DrFunk03

That he had a dream we had 3rd...


----------



## digital jello

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> What's the point of this thread?


I think it's a cry for help. :no:


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> That he had a dream we had 3rd...


So should I lock the thread then?

What does he expect us to reply?


----------



## digital jello

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> So should I lock the thread then?
> 
> What does he expect us to reply?


I say lock it, it's stupid. Go for it. Lock it down, big man! One time!


----------



## Crossword

*post pad before it gets locked*

:laugh:


----------



## toiletscrubber

hey!


----------



## toiletscrubber

budweiser


----------



## toiletscrubber

Boy


----------



## toiletscrubber

post


----------



## toiletscrubber

padding


----------



## toiletscrubber

is


----------



## toiletscrubber

cheap!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

WORST TOPIC EVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVERRR


----------



## Jehuisthere

I agree.....


----------



## Jehuisthere

.....that post padding is cheap


----------



## digital jello

Honestly.....


----------



## digital jello

who would.....


----------



## digital jello

want to post pad in a thread like this? :grinning: :laugh: 

This is so bad......I feel dirty.:devil: :angel:


----------



## Jehuisthere

I don't know......


----------



## Jehuisthere

......who would post pad, they should stop......


----------



## digital jello

Yes they should...


----------



## Crossword

I


----------



## Crossword

Totally


----------



## Crossword

Agree


----------



## Crossword

Hey didn't I start all this? :laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

GUYS..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I dreamed..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

we got ther first pcick


----------



## bigbabyjesus

and picked...JAMES LANG!


----------



## Vintage

Guys, I dreamed about Digi's mom again. Wink can agree..........she is a MILF!!!!


"Lock it down big man. Lock it down" - in Waltons voice.


J/K. This threads funny.


----------



## digital jello

AHAAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHA My mom! Good one!

Or we could all be like Vintage and have gay little gnomes doing the wave in our sigs!  

JK man, I had to say something.

This is like "Random Comments Thread" light. Lock it down one time, big fella. :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

Hey guys, this thread is single-handedly getting us closer to the Wizards post total...

DON'T LOCK IT DOWN PENNY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jehuisthere

so......


----------



## digital jello

Hot wings are good.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> We got the 1st pcick..


We did?

Oh wait nevermind...  :banghead:


----------



## Crossword

Asian girls are hot


----------



## SkywalkerAC

whoa, i'm missing out here.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

i don't think i've had any draft dreams...yet.


----------



## Crossword

Join the fun man!


----------



## Crossword

Last season, or earlier... I had a dream involving basketball.

I had a dream that Andre Miller was at our school. He was with the Cavs then, and it was after I had read the SLAM article on him, so the article was fresh on my mind. Anyway he was at my school and nobody was talking to him for some reason. So I go up to him, and ask him to come to Toronto and play for us. Then he got angry and started telling me about his loyalty to Cleveland or something....

I'm serious taht was actually a dream of mine.


----------



## Jehuisthere

interesting.......


----------



## DrFunk03

hahaha


----------



## DrFunk03

pretty


----------



## DrFunk03

funny


----------



## DrFunk03

dream


----------



## -inVINCEible-

if


----------



## -inVINCEible-

you


----------



## -inVINCEible-

pad


----------



## -inVINCEible-

your


----------



## -inVINCEible-

post


----------



## -inVINCEible-

count


----------



## -inVINCEible-

then


----------



## -inVINCEible-

so


----------



## -inVINCEible-

will


----------



## Jehuisthere

so wats new........


----------



## -inVINCEible-

I


----------



## -inVINCEible-

..............


----------



## bigbabyjesus

meow


----------



## -inVINCEible-

have


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I got a brother named billy, and my teeth look silly..


----------



## -inVINCEible-

no


----------



## bigbabyjesus

BREAK IT DOWN!


----------



## -inVINCEible-

life


----------



## -inVINCEible-

meh


----------



## Jehuisthere

chocolate pudding is very good.....


----------



## -inVINCEible-

i like bacon, how about you?


----------



## Jehuisthere

ever had Canadian bacon, its pretty good....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Canadian *** Cream,thats a keeper


----------



## Vinsanity

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> Thats so weird, I had a dream i was watching ABC and the lottery was up and we had 4th pick.


thats a nightmare


----------



## Vinsanity

holy ****....y'all are freepostin


----------



## toiletscrubber

Can I write a Cheque?

YO!


----------



## toiletscrubber

Yao!

(guys, let's make it a yo yao thread, let's see how long we can go with out anyone posting anything else except yo and yao!)


----------



## toiletscrubber

Yo!


----------



## toiletscrubber

Yao!


----------



## Vintage

Yo!


----------



## Crossword

Yao!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Yo!


----------



## toiletscrubber

Yao!


----------



## Crossword

Yo!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Yao!


----------



## Crossword

I repeat, Asian girls are HOT!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I repeat, Asian girls are HOT!


UGH! Maybe Asian Mixed but just pure Asian..:no:


----------



## Crossword

Screw you!


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> UGH! Maybe Asian Mixed but just pure Asian..:no:


EXCUSE ME!!!!!

What's wrong with Asian???


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> EXCUSE ME!!!!!
> 
> What's wrong with Asian???


I think the guy's been living under a rock his whole life.


----------



## toiletscrubber

Get out of your caves!!!!!!

speaking of that, Asian guys are hot too...

(just look at me....)


----------



## Crossword

No, only asian girls.

Speaking of dreams and asian girls, I had a dream all the hot asian girls in my school were making out with me in class. That would be nice.  :yes: :grinning: :makeout: 

In fact I'm having that same dream right now. Now excuse me before I get my monitor dirty.


----------



## toiletscrubber

u are one dirty boy........

(r u Asian by the way?)


----------



## Crossword

No I'm Persian.


----------



## -inVINCEible-

im Asian, more specific, im Filpino

who else is Asian here?


----------



## Crossword

toiletscrubber is asian
John is asian
Psubs is asian
Bball_doctor is asian (I think)

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Jehuisthere

I'm from South Asia baby!! Woo-hoo:yes:


----------



## toiletscrubber

More specific, who here is Chinese?

I am Chinese!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

IM ITALIAN/PORTUGESE 
YAH FRIGG!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Back to Asian girls being hot:no: 
But Asian-African girls or even Asian-South American:yes:


----------



## Jehuisthere

looks like we got quite the multicultural mix here in the raptors forum. kinda fitting i spose being the *toronto* raptors since toronto is quite the mix.....


----------



## toiletscrubber

looks like hellbot are still living in his cave.....


----------



## Jehuisthere

100th post of this useless thread


----------



## digital jello

100th reply. Go me.

Go Nets!

Go asians, too!


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 100th reply. Go me.
> 
> Go Nets!
> 
> Go asians, too!


hehe beat you to it


----------



## digital jello

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> hehe beat you to it


lol I know, I didn't feel like editing.


----------



## toiletscrubber

speaking of John...why do we let someone with a Phoenix avatar becoming our MOD!!!!????

(Don't Ban me!!!)


----------



## Jehuisthere

yea thats what i was wondering, why rollwitem and john were raptors moderators, im not hating on em or anything, just wondering why Raptors regulars arent moderators, maybe we don't have any Raptors moderators....

btw we're closing in on Washington.....


----------



## toiletscrubber

Once we catch Washington, we will be the fourth largest team board!!!

Come on guy, just about 30 more posts to go!!!!!!


----------



## Jehuisthere

the question is should we catch them with cheap posts or with intelligent ones?

well I think the Raptors should try acquiring a lower second round pick...


----------



## DrFunk03

Most white girls are hotter then most asians. Puire chineese girls...:sour: :no:


----------



## Jehuisthere

every race has attractive girls, it all depends ons taste, but imo mixed girls are quite attractive....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Spainish girls..


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Spainish girls..


:yes:


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> Most white girls are hotter then most asians. Puire chineese girls...:sour: :no:


What da heck is wrong with you!!!!


----------



## toiletscrubber

5 more posts to catch Washington!!


----------



## toiletscrubber

4 more posts!!!!


----------



## toiletscrubber

we are getting closer!!


----------



## toiletscrubber

even closer!!! (just like when the Leafs are about to win the cup again!!)


----------



## toiletscrubber

Raptors fan rulez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toiletscrubber

now, since we will beat the Washington board in quantity as well as quality, I am goin to post something intelligent.


----------



## toiletscrubber

now, let's Catch the Bullz!!!


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> now, let's Catch the Bullz!!!


sounds like a plan :yes:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH HEY! NAH NAH NAH NAH


----------



## Jehuisthere

:twave: :twave:


----------



## Vintage

LOL- Good luck catching our board.

 :laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :twave:


----------



## Jehuisthere

Hehe you know at the beggining of this thread, one of the Mods was going to close it, and instead its become like the biggest on the Raptors Forum.....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

:twave: :twave: :twave: :twave:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

became a basketballboards star last night


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> became a basketballboards star last night


Congrats SkywalkerAC
:djparty: :djparty: 
:twave: :twave: :twave: :twave:


----------



## Jehuisthere

this thread I think has unified the Raptors forum.....


----------



## Vintage

Yep.


And it has caught the attention of a Bulls poster.


I must say, I like your forum. I think I will hang out here more often(sorry for the dissapointment :laugh: )


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Yep.
> 
> 
> And it has caught the attention of a Bulls poster.
> 
> 
> I must say, I like your forum. I think I will hang out here more often(sorry for the dissapointment :laugh: )


join the party Vintage :yes: 

Cowboys fan eh? what are your thoughts on Roy Williams? I like him alot, the yr y'all drafted him, I was hoping Colts would trade up and grab him.....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I'm watching that Death Row Records thing on much music for the 3rd time.Very interesting,also watched Tupac Vs., yestredya for the 4th time..any of you guys watched them..While we're on this topic, if your into rap who are your top 5 favourite rappers? mine are:
1. Tupac 
2. Notorious B.I.G.
3. Eminem
4. Method Man
5. Obie Trice


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Just cant leave out
Eazy E
Snopp Dogg
Dr.Dre
50 Cent
Rakim


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> 
> 
> join the party Vintage :yes:
> 
> Cowboys fan eh? what are your thoughts on Roy Williams? I like him alot, the yr y'all drafted him, I was hoping Colts would trade up and grab him.....



Roy Williams is a stud S. He has great makeup speed(before the draft, the Cowboys released his speed by 10 yards. He was actually faster running the 4th 10 yards- in the 40 yard dash than the previous 30 yards, proving he is great in pursuit.)

Plus, he is a punishing hitter.

And he has good coverage skills.........better than most expected. Last year he ran stride for stride with Jimmy Smith one on one and came away with a pick. He forced fumbles, T-1st among rookies, with fellow Cowboy Derek Ross, and Ravens S Ed Reed with 5 Ints.

He is a playmaker and IMO should have been in the Pro Bowl.

Glad the Colts didn't trade up to get him :yes:

But the Colts did well with Mike Doss, especially getting him in Rd 2. Hes not great in coverage, but he is great in run support. He will need time to work on his coverage skills, but still is a great pick.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

i was really thinking the other day about starting a raptors random comment thread. i guess i didn't need to.


----------



## toiletscrubber

This thread is a legend!


----------



## toiletscrubber

this thread generated the most replies ever in this forum!!!

http://basketballboards.net/forum/f...count&sortorder=desc&daysprune=1000&x=10&y=11


----------



## Jehuisthere

and all in like a day and a half.....


----------



## sammysamosa

I


----------



## sammysamosa

can't


----------



## sammysamosa

believe


----------



## sammysamosa

this


----------



## sammysamosa

Thread


----------



## Jehuisthere

believe it


----------



## -inVINCEible-

keep


----------



## -inVINCEible-

this


----------



## -inVINCEible-

thread


----------



## -inVINCEible-

goin


----------



## Jehuisthere

hey remember the year we drafted camby, didn't we actually win the lottery except cuz of that stupid deal the league made us do, we weren't allowed to have first pick which would have been allen iverson.....


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> speaking of John...why do we let someone with a Phoenix avatar becoming our MOD!!!!????
> 
> (Don't Ban me!!!)


He used to live in Toronto.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> Most white girls are hotter then most asians. Puire chineese girls...:sour: :no:


Man you have NO taste. Black girls, azn girls and Persian girls (the ones in Iran, not here) are way hotter than white girls!


----------



## Jehuisthere

I have a Persian friend from Iran who told me most of the Persian girls are too hairy, but there are a few who are


----------



## Crossword

The ones here are hairy. Holy crap in Iran it's a different story though.

Besides, you can always wax 'em!


----------



## DrFunk03

top 5:

Eazy E (& NWA)
Method Man
Mob Deep
2pac
Rakim

OBIE TRICE SUCKS!!

I use to like him like a year and a half ago. I hate him now.


----------



## Jehuisthere

hey budweiser_boy are you a Pacers fan as well?? i saw in R-Star's sig you were one of the fab five, just wondering where your loyalties are


----------



## Crossword

Yeah, they're my #2 team. Been with 'em since '99.


----------



## DrFunk03

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Man you have NO taste. Black girls, azn girls and Persian girls (the ones in Iran, not here) are way hotter than white girls!


You're asian arent you...I'm not so shut the hell up!  :upset: 
We obviously have different taste so dont even try to say i have bad taste.

I like white, black, latinas or whatever is hot.


----------



## DrFunk03

JustBBall.com is one of the sickest boards on the net. I advise you to check it out. The Raptors forum is huge over there. People know there ball. It is a pretty young site. Come over, sign up, check it out.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> 
> 
> You're asian arent you...I'm not so shut the hell up!  :upset:
> We obviously have different taste so dont even try to say i have bad taste.
> 
> I like white, black, latinas or whatever is hot.


I'm Persian. Which is part of Asia, so I'm technically Asian, but no, I'm not ASIAN. aka Chinese, Japanese, Korean, etc. etc.


----------



## Jehuisthere

yea I'm from Sri Lanka which is also part of Asia, so technically I'm Asian as well, I hate how the Asians as in Oriental people get to be called Asian when Asia consists of a lot more than just East Asia......


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> 
> 
> JustBBall.com is one of the sickest boards on the net. I advise you to check it out. The Raptors forum is huge over there. People know there ball. It is a pretty young site. Come over, sign up, check it out.


This is spam. I might not be a mod here anymore but I can tell you that you have to remove your sig until you post a link to BBB.net at that site. :spam:


----------



## Jehuisthere

drfunk advertise in the raptors forum over there about bbb.net, bring some of those guys over here to our forum


----------



## DrFunk03

I did post a link about bbb.net, but i think people should check out JBB.com

EDIT: You can only post other sites, in the other sites forum over there.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Obie Trices' album drops late summer- early fall, Called CHEERS! ?Grab 26 copies..
YES i am the Shady Records spokesperson


----------



## DrFunk03

Obie sucks now. Now I'm just going to burn a copy and sell them for 5 bucks just to piss you off.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> Obie sucks now. Now I'm just going to burn a copy and sell them for 5 bucks just to piss you off.


Sucks now? He never released an album..
BY THE WAY just picked up the Green Lantern Mixtape Last week..NINE Ja RUle Disses on it


----------



## DrFunk03

Obie has had some single albums with Well Known *******, Dope Jobs Homiless, Mr Trice. Believe me, I know about obie. He sucks. Well, He doesnt suck, I just dont like him anymore because theres hype.


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> hey remember the year we drafted camby, didn't we actually win the lottery except cuz of that stupid deal the league made us do, we weren't allowed to have first pick which would have been allen iverson.....



hey remember the year when we had the 17th pick in the draft, and we drafted Mike Bradley instead of Zach Randolph?

Remember the year when we turn out a Trade that would sent T-Mac to the Heats for Jamal Mashburn?

Remember recently we turn down a trade for Spree?

Remember when we drafted Alek Redocevic over Corey Magette?


----------



## Jehuisthere

yea i wonder if we'll be saying remember when we drafted the wrong european in 2003.....


----------



## digital jello

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Man you have NO taste. Black girls, azn girls and Persian girls (the ones in Iran, not here) are way hotter than white girls!


How about half-chinese, half-white? :yes:


----------



## Vintage

I like Dairy Queen Blizzards :yes:


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> How about half-chinese, half-white? :yes:


:yes:  :yes:  :yes:


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> I like Dairy Queen Blizzards :yes:


fav flavour??


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> 
> 
> fav flavour??



Oreo
Brownie Fudge
Peanut Butter Cups
Peanut Butter Oreo


Its all good. :yes:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Just to tell you this, take a look at my NBA 2k3 lineup and you know you cant touch this!
PG-G.Arenas(35 MPG)rated 75
SG-J.Richardson(34MPG)rated 79
SF-S.Marion(36MPG)rated 91
PF-D.Nowitzki(38MPG)rated 91
C-T.Duncan(34MPG)rated 96

8 man rotation,key three players off the bench:
Larry Hughes(22MPG)rated 73
Tyson Chandler(26MPG) rated 68
Eddy Curry(28 MPG)rated 65
THATS A TEAM!! 

Arenas-19PPG,8APG
JayRich-21PPG,5APG,5RPG
Marion-20PPG,9RPG
Nowitzki-24PPG,10RPG
Duncan-23PPG,12RPG,2BPG
Chandler-16PPG,10RPG,2BPG
Curry-18PPG,8RPG,1BPG
Hughes-8PPG,4APG

This aren't EXACT stats maybe a minute or two off whatevver but on Allstar- I average 134 points per game and I'm 6-0 in a 28 per game season, and I guarntee I would lose once


----------



## toiletscrubber

Check out my team before you say anything

Yao Ming
Antawn Jamison
T-Mac
Vince Carter
Jon Bender

Tyson Chandler
Pau Gasol
Darius Miles
Manu Ginobili

Steve Kerr
Amare Stoudemire
Hedo Turkoglu

T-Macc Canada

That's a solid NICE man rotation, and I rarely need to use Amare and Hedo. T-Macc Canada was the centre coming off the bench when Tyson is out of injury

Vince is leading the league in scoring, Pau Gasol is second in the league in scoring coming off the bench.

I play 5 min quarters in the highest level.


----------



## DrFunk03

It must be pretty boring going 82-0 in a season.

Line Up for 2k3:

PG - Alvin Williams. 12 ppg, 6 apg, 5 rpg (76 rtg)
SG - Vince Carter. 32 ppg 6 apg 8 rpg (95 rtg)
SF - Mo Peterson. 17 ppg 4 apg 5 rpg (78 rtg)
PF - Jerome Williams. 8 ppg 2 apg 9 rpg (71 rtg)
C - Antonio Davis. 15 ppg 3 apg 11 rpg (79 rtg)
----------------------------------------------------------
6th - Rafer Alston. 13 ppg 5 apg 3 rpg (74 rtg)
7th - Voshon Lenard. 8 ppg 2 apg 2 rpg (73 rtg)
8th - Chris Jefferies. 5 ppg 5 rpg 3 apg (69 rtg)
9th - Linsey Hunter. 6 ppg 2 apg 1 rpg
10th - Jelani McCoy. 4 ppg .5 apg 4 rpg
11th - Mamadou N'Diaye. 2 ppg .1 apg 3 rpg
----------------------------IR-----------------------------
Hakeem Olajuwan. --ppg --apg --rpg
Lamond Murray. --pg --apg --rpg


----------



## toiletscrubber

actually..my team has lost 2 games right now, and I only play like 10 game ish. There is one game that I lost by 20, the opponent didn't miss one signle shot and I kept missing lay ups and dunks.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> How about half-chinese, half-white? :yes:


How about half-chinese, half-black? :drool:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> How about half-chinese, half-black? :drool:


THAT IS THE MIX! RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toiletscrubber

pure Chinese all the way!


----------



## Jehuisthere

naa you need a little mix in there....:yes:


----------



## open mike

lmao why isnt it locked yet


----------



## toiletscrubber

If anyone dare to touch this thread all Raptors fan will leave, this thread united all of us!!!

Locking this thread is like banning T-Mac and Kobe from the NBA, taking away your best thread!


----------



## toiletscrubber

also i want to say jehuisthere showed great character in the off season thread!


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> also i want to say jehuisthere showed great character in the off season thread!


 tks man, though you showed more.....:yes:


----------



## dmilesai

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> How about half-chinese, half-black? :drool:



Oh yeah, my favorite blizzards are Butterfinger, Reese's, and Mud Pie.


----------



## Vintage

Im back!!!!!!



I love morels(sp?) How can you not love these tasty mushrooms in batter?

Mmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## bigbabyjesus

How old are you guys? I'm 14 Grade nine


----------



## Jehuisthere

17 grade 12....


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Im back!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love morels(sp?) How can you not love these tasty mushrooms in batter?
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm..........


 sorry not exactly sure what you mean, maybe they're not in Canada??


----------



## Crossword

I'm in grade 10. Asians are REALLY REALLY REALLY hot. When you're ranking girls Asians automatically get 10 extra points. So a really REALLY hot Asian would get like 20/10. Anyway I played guitar and one of my songs at the art show at our school today. It was displaying art from students in the school and there were people playing "classical" music to accompany it. My friend did Classical Gas, and I'm not as good on guitar so I just played some simple stuff on guitar, and heavily relied on my songwriting and singing ability. It went by pretty well. Anyway on Sunday I went downtown with my friend. First we went all the way west on Queen St. to Bathurst, and then we took a streetcar all the way east to the beaches, and it was SOO DAMN NICE. That is seriously the best, most beautiful part of the city. Everyone hypes up Queen St. WEST because it's got all the stores, but Queen St. EAST is where it's at. I love the beaches, and the houses there are great, but damn expensive. Anyway back to Asian girls. Asian girls are REALLY hot, Asian and black is even better. Black & white, no. Black & Asian, YES!!! Holy crap. Speaking of which, is Alicia Keys black & Asian or black & Latin? I've always wondered that, cause I've heard that she's both from different sources. Have you guys wondered about that? Anyway it doesn't really matter where she's from cause she is SO FRIGGIN HOT! On the other end of the spectrum of course lies Avril Lavigne. How the hell can anyone think she's hot? Any guy who thinks she's hot should really think about their sexuality. Anyway speaking of music, I'm listening to Stupid Lullabies by the Swingin' Utters right now. Great song, download it. Oh, and I tied my hair back today. I had a hairband on me so I said meh, just tie it back, and I did, for the art show. It looks nice, plus you can see my eyebrow ring. How many other people have eyebrow rings, or any other piercings for that matter? Or am I the only one on this board? Anyway I'm out.


----------



## toiletscrubber

This question goes to everyone

What school did u come from, or going right now (high school), and only apply to ppl that actually live in Toronto

I am 17, grade 11,

representing Markham District High School!


----------



## toiletscrubber

This dream thread really united the Raptors fan, that's crazy, now we are kinda like chatting and we know each other quite well now. Amazing!!


----------



## Vintage

Age: 17
Year: Junior(11th Grade)
School: Southwestern High School
Location: Wisconsin

Name: Tim


----------



## toiletscrubber

hi Tim!!


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> hi Tim!!



Um...........hi..........toilet (shrugs).


You know what, I am going to create a "Meet the Raptor fans" thread so that everyone can know each other, and stuff about them. Check it out in a sec.


----------



## toiletscrubber

nice stuff Tim!

Here is my advice, give up that Bullz team, and join the big family of Raptors fans!!!


----------



## toiletscrubber

200th post in this thread!


----------



## Vintage

Everyone Please Check Out The Thread For The Raptors Roll Call And Sign On In!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

Just did!


----------



## Crossword

Speaking of roll calls, better go check on the musician one I started in the EBB.


----------



## Jehuisthere

:sigh: tonight I got to do an English ISU essay as well as a World Issues seminar presentation worth alot of my mark, and I'm trying to finish in time to go running with some guys, we go every wednesday, I spose I should get off bbb.net....


----------



## digital jello

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> 17 grade 12....


Me too. I turn 18 in July. :upset:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

You should have seen me in Gym today i was literally schooling all the Grade 12s in basketball good lord! i scored at least 20 points like 15 rebounds in each game


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too. I turn 18 in July. :upset:


i turn 18 in September.....


----------



## toiletscrubber

does any one here heard of Chris Kraus, or Mike Tuck


----------



## bigbabyjesus

AGAIN today in gym sept today on my team I had like this 6'9 250 pund gyuy dexter


----------



## Vintage

Tonite we will find out if Vinsanity's dream is to come true.


I hope Chicago nets the #1, then you guys can have the #2 and take Darko :yes:


----------



## toiletscrubber

How about the Raptors get the first pick and pick LeBron

And You guyz gets the second, and get Melo, the small forward that you are looking for.

Jay / Crawford
Rose
Melo / Marshall
Chandler / Fizer
Curry

looks like a playoff team to me.


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> How about the Raptors get the first pick and pick LeBron
> 
> And You guyz gets the second, and get Melo, the small forward that you are looking for.
> 
> Jay / Crawford
> Rose
> Melo / Marshall
> Chandler / Fizer
> Curry
> 
> looks like a playoff team to me.



Hey, I made a thread in this forum about prediction for the top 4 picks. Its called "Official Raprot lotto prediction thread." Please respond to it.


----------



## toiletscrubber

is it just me, but this site is down for 2 hours right after the lottery was announced


----------



## Jehuisthere

yea I couldnt get in either, it looks like there were over 300 ppl on which is probably why, its good for the board though, we're growing faster than our bandwidth.....


----------



## sammysamosa

Yep i couldn't get in either


----------



## Crossword

Same here... musta been insane traffic I figured, but it looks like they were just changing up the look of the site.


----------



## Jehuisthere

I like the new design, it's quite nice, I like the background with the play design on it......


----------



## toiletscrubber

The New design is really good, I like it!!

The only thing that I think should be change is the Ron Artest picture, this guy doesn't deserve to be on there.


----------



## Jehuisthere

yea I was wondering about that as well......they should put Lebron on or something since he fuels much of the posts here at bbb.net


----------



## digital jello

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> yea I was wondering about that as well......they should put Lebron on or something since he fuels much of the posts here at bbb.net


That's why I changed back to the Old Style, I don't want to look at Ron Artest and Vince Carter every time I'm here. The new style looks too much like a cheesy wrestling rumors site.


----------



## toiletscrubber

now the banner consist of three super stars at the right and one idiot at the left.


----------



## Crossword

WHAT?!?!?! Ron Artest totally deserves to be there.

And Vince doesn't deserve it now, but something tells me the dude who designed it has FUTURE SIGHT and can see that Vince will be back to his former self next year, except BETTER!


----------



## toiletscrubber

I think the Guy has a future sight of this:

Raptors trade

Minnesota trades: 
SF Kevin Garnett (23.0 ppg, 13.4 rpg, 6.0 apg in 40.5 minutes) 

Minnesota receives: 
PF Antonio Davis (13.9 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 35.7 minutes) 
PG Alvin Williams (13.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.9 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes) 
PF Lamond Murray (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes) 
4th pick in the draft
Change in team outlook: +13.8 ppg, +7.2 rpg, and +3.1 apg. 

Toronto trades: 

PF Antonio Davis (13.9 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 35.7 minutes) 
PG Alvin Williams (13.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.9 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes) 
PF Lamond Murray (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes) 

Toronto receives: SF Kevin Garnett (23.0 ppg, 13.4 rpg, 6.0 apg in 82 games)


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> I think the Guy has a future sight of this:
> 
> Raptors trade
> 
> Minnesota trades:
> SF Kevin Garnett (23.0 ppg, 13.4 rpg, 6.0 apg in 40.5 minutes)
> 
> Minnesota receives:
> PF Antonio Davis (13.9 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 35.7 minutes)
> PG Alvin Williams (13.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> PF Jerome Williams (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes)
> PF Lamond Murray (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes)
> 4th pick in the draft
> Change in team outlook: +13.8 ppg, +7.2 rpg, and +3.1 apg.
> 
> Toronto trades:
> 
> PF Antonio Davis (13.9 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 35.7 minutes)
> PG Alvin Williams (13.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> PF Jerome Williams (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes)
> PF Lamond Murray (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes)
> 
> Toronto receives: SF Kevin Garnett (23.0 ppg, 13.4 rpg, 6.0 apg in 82 games)


We can only pray


----------



## toiletscrubber

I think retrodreams knows something that we don't know about.


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> I think the Guy has a future sight of this:
> 
> Raptors trade
> 
> Minnesota trades:
> SF Kevin Garnett (23.0 ppg, 13.4 rpg, 6.0 apg in 40.5 minutes)
> 
> Minnesota receives:
> PF Antonio Davis (13.9 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 35.7 minutes)
> PG Alvin Williams (13.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> PF Jerome Williams (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes)
> PF Lamond Murray (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes)
> 4th pick in the draft
> Change in team outlook: +13.8 ppg, +7.2 rpg, and +3.1 apg.
> 
> Toronto trades:
> 
> PF Antonio Davis (13.9 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.5 apg in 35.7 minutes)
> PG Alvin Williams (13.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> PF Jerome Williams (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes)
> PF Lamond Murray (9.7 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 33.0 minutes)
> 
> Toronto receives: SF Kevin Garnett (23.0 ppg, 13.4 rpg, 6.0 apg in 82 games)


I wish :sigh:


----------



## DrFunk03

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Tonite we will find out if Vinsanity's dream is to come true.
> 
> 
> I hope Chicago nets the #1, then you guys can have the #2 and take Darko :yes:


My dream came true...we did get fourth. A nightmare actually. riipppped offf!


----------



## Jehuisthere

obviously 4th is better than 5th or 6th, but in some ways it hurts more cuz we're 4th in a 3 deep draft.....


----------



## toiletscrubber

that's the problem, the top three pick it's pretty much a sure thing, but when you get to the 4th pick, it's more like a gumble


----------



## bigbabyjesus

System of a Down-Sugar,best song ever?


----------



## Jehuisthere

I think I'll go download that song rite now....


----------



## toiletscrubber

I have a problem.....I change my signature, but how come it didn't show up.


----------



## toiletscrubber

nevermind, so since now it show up!!

PM ME TO JOIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jehuisthere

sign me up pls (too lazy to pm)


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> System of a Down-Sugar,best song ever?


GREAT SONG!!! GREAT SONG!!!!

Seriously, if you guys haven't heard System's first album, you haven't heard System. Buy their self-titled album, it is REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY good!!! Trust me, it's their best album... not that Toxicity & Steal this Album are bad.

Also, I've heard the new Deftones album is really good... I'll probably get that one soon too.


----------



## Crossword

By the way the best song ever is Metallica - One. Actually here's my top songs of all time:

1. Metallica - One
2. Deftones - Be Quiet and Drive
3. The Smiths - How Soon is Now?
4. Alice in Chains - Would?
5. The Tragically Hip - Little Bones
6. Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Under the Bridge
7. Slayer - Angel of Death
8. Metallica - Master of Puppets
9. Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence
10. Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
11. Econoline Crush - Home

My favourite System of a Down song is either Soil, Know or Mind (all from the first album). Forest is pretty close too (off of Toxicity).


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> nevermind, so since now it show up!!
> 
> PM ME TO JOIN!!!!!!!!!


SIGN ME UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

By the way, some songs for everyone to download, other than the ones I listed in my earlier post...

Did you get those?

Okay, good. Now get these... lol

Rancid - Salvation
Rancid - Journey to the End of East Bay
Carcass - Black Star


----------



## Jehuisthere

the Lakers have been on 12000 odd posts for awhile now, where as we have moved past 5000 and are going up to 6000, raptors board should be pretty busy up til the draft and hopefully in the off-season as well.....


----------



## Jehuisthere

im addicted to bbb.net, got a philosophy isu essay due tomorrow, but i can't get off this site.....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Not actually my favourite song, but I love it my favourite songs are
1.Nirvana-Territorial Pissings
2.AC/DC-Hell Bells
3.AC/DC-Back in Black
4.Silverchair-Pure Massacre
5.The Ataris-Teenage Riot
6.Audioslave-Like a Stone
7.Queens of the Stone Age-Go with the flow
8.System of a down-Toxicity
9.System of a down-Sugar
10.Offspring-Self Esteem


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> JustBBall.com is one of the sickest boards on the net. I advise you to check it out. The Raptors forum is huge over there. People know there ball. It is a pretty young site. Come over, sign up, check it out.


*DONT SPAM OUR BOARDS!!!*


----------



## toiletscrubber

sorry DrFunk but that's kinda uncalled, we love our Raptors board here!! Plus we have great ppl posting on this board.

I am soo addicted to this site as well, I have an accounting project (20 pages report) due on Thursday which I haven't started, a biology exam on thurs, an English essay due tomorrow, and I am still typing here!!


----------



## DrFunk03

how come my signature is gone and i did post a link up?

*Chris Bosh's Prime* 
26 ppg
10 rpg
4-5 apg
1.5-2.5 bpg

!!!!


----------



## Jehuisthere

ahhh the dream thread......how I've missed it.......


----------



## sammysamosa

wierdo:laugh: joking


----------



## traptor03

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> became a basketballboards star last night


CONGRATS!!:yes: :yes: :rock: :jump: :twave:


----------



## Jehuisthere

we're over 6000 posts.....woo-hoooooo

we're closing in on the Lakers, well not really, they have more than double our posts, but if we continue at this rate, we should pass them......eventually.....


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> *DONT SPAM OUR BOARDS!!!*



And yet they complain when someone spams their boards........hyprocrisy at its best


----------



## toiletscrubber

remember coupld weeks ago we are around 100 posts behind Washington, now we are 2000 posts ahead of them.

2000 posts in two weeks!!!!

Raptors fan are amazing!!!!


----------



## Jehuisthere

hey do any of y'all read Bill Simmons from ESPN's page 2? he's also known as the Sports Guy......


----------



## Jehuisthere

well everyone this is my 1000th post, thought I'd do it in the dream thread....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

In Nba 2k3, any of you know how to raise the persons rating, because Currys stats are 19/8 and hes still rated 65


----------



## bigbabyjesus

??


----------



## toiletscrubber

I have no clue, you can try 
nba-live.com


----------



## Crossword

Have pacience. Eddy Curry becomes a 90'rated player in a few years, just wait. You don't even have to play for that to happen. Believe me, I had him on one of my previous franchises.


----------



## traptor03

all


----------



## traptor03

this


----------



## traptor03

is


----------



## traptor03

rediculous


----------



## Crossword

you spelt r<b>i</b>diculous wrong.


----------



## traptor03

lol sorry...


----------



## Crossword

testing


----------



## Crossword

crap i really gotta cut down on that sig.


----------



## Crossword

It'sa thing of beauty!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Im half way through the season and hes a 66:upset: 
But i simulated a franchise and he was onli a 72 after 4 years.


----------



## Crossword

BE. PATIENT. Dude, seriously, he'll be good in a few years. Whatever maybe it's just in the 3 franchises that I played in he got good.


----------



## Jehuisthere

wow........268 posts on this thread.....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

When does NBA 2K4 come out?
LeBron, Carmelo, Ford, Bosh, Wade, Yao, Darko, Lampe, Sofoklis whoa
Anyone know why Yao wasn't in 2k3?


----------



## Jehuisthere

no idea but perhaps marketing reasons, he's not in any video games or something??


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> no idea but perhaps marketing reasons, he's not in any video games or something??


Nope


----------



## Jehuisthere

could be something to do with his marketing rights and the chinese government and stuff, i dunno just speculating.......


----------



## Crossword

Yao wasn't in 2k3 originally because he hadn't signed a contract by then. That is also why players like Manu Ginobili, Chris Jefferies and Melvin Ely weren't in the original roster.

They were all added in later roster updates, which you can only get through Xbox Live, which I have. Yao's rated 80, Ginobili 73 (he gets better), Jefferies 70 (he gets better) and Ely 69 (dunno about him).


----------



## Jehuisthere

i havent bought a basketball game in awhile, what's the best one out there in terms of franchise mode, still the Live series or now 2K series??


----------



## bigbabyjesus

meh I'm selling 2k3 tomrow i think anyways ..
whens vice city coming out for xbox?


----------



## toiletscrubber

Yao Ming is in NBA Live series, but only the computer once tho. I love using Yao Ming, he has a 79 rating.

I played a 48 minute game using Yao once, super star level, second highest level, coz I want to see how much I can win by.

And Yao Ming GOT

65 assists in the game.


----------



## Crossword

Live is a joke when it comes to sims.

If you want the best franchise mode, go for 2k3. But unless you get it used, if I were you I'd just wait for 2k4.


----------



## Jehuisthere

so 2K has surpassed Live in terms of franchise, usually EA has the best franchise modes, hows the trades and drafting and stuff? like is it pretty realistic??


----------



## bball-boy

Whats the most sesons you have simulated in Nba 2k3?

I went all the way to 2019\20 with the cavs. Won an nba championship 6 times with them .


----------



## Crossword

I went all the way to the end once, but I only simulated. I just wanted to see how far it goes. It goes until the 2039-2040 season.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> so 2K has surpassed Live in terms of franchise, usually EA has the best franchise modes, hows the trades and drafting and stuff? like is it pretty realistic??


NBA 2k3 actually has a draft day, in which you participate. It's cool. You can also trade draft picks in 2k3... I dunno if you can do it in Live. The salaries are extremely close in 2k3, and the trading is good because you can see the other team's interest level. The interest bar also shows up when you want to sign a free agent. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Jehuisthere

hmm sounds pretty good, yea i'll probably pick up one of the next set of basketball games like the 2004 ones......


----------



## bball-boy

> It goes until the 2039-2040 season.


holy really that long. Man and i thought i was nearing the end in 2019/20. Got a couple more years to go.


----------



## Jehuisthere

2039/40  wow thats a long time, are the clippers constantly rebuilding all those yrs??


----------



## Crossword

Not in the game, but in real life probably. See video games don't understand the concept of "bad owners".


----------



## bball-boy

well i went to 20019/20 and yes the clipers had a few good years. I remember on in which they won something like 53 gms bu that was like there best season. They usally won like 30 gms every seson.


----------



## Crossword

Yeah tha'ts one of the problems with 2k3. There's no really BAD teams in the league. The least amoutn of wins you see is like 21, and that only happens sometimes. Consequently, you rarely ever see 60-win teams.

Other than that, and the fact that there's not enough turnovers (you can have 13 turnovers a game and be last in the league), it's an excellent simulation. All the numbers are realistic, except for maybe rebounding, but there's the sliders for that, so it's all good.


----------



## Jehuisthere

well just bumping this thread back to the front page of the raptors board.

hmm

heres a question, i made a thread bout this weeks ago in ebb, just wondering what raptors fans ones are.

Fav Sad Song??


----------



## bigbabyjesus

2k3 is soo easy!! i cant lose on all star i got the 29th pick in the draft but my gm skills are too much!The least i won a game by was 30..come on !


----------



## Vinsanity

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 2k3 is soo easy!! i cant lose on all star i got the 29th pick in the draft but my gm skills are too much!The least i won a game by was 30..come on !


maybe its time to go "pro"......."rookie" is so easy


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe its time to go "pro"......."rookie" is so easy





> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 2k3 is soo easy!! i cant lose on *all star* i got the 29th pick in the draft but my gm skills are too much!The least i won a game by was 30..come on !


ALL STAR is sooooooo easy! They should have put a hall of famer after all star


----------



## bball-boy

man i wish I could say that. I still freaking get whipped in all star. Like holy $%^& every time 
I try to isolate the defender steals the ball. :upset:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Guys who would you rather have on the raptors Dirk Nowitzki, or Carmelo anthony


----------



## Vinsanity

Nowtizki....


----------



## Jehuisthere

Dirk Nowitzki witout a doubt, even if Carmelo ends up being better which i dont think he will, Dirk is alrdy a superstar and hes pretty young and him and vince next yr would tear up the league.....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> Nowtizki....


Whoa easy dont take it personally you little woman


----------



## CrimsonShadows

I just read every post of this tread and I feel really dumb


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>CrimsonShadows</b>!
> I just read every post of this tread and I feel really dumb


hehehe :laugh:


----------



## Jehuisthere

yesterday i had a dream the raptors traded Vince Carter, but I cant remember for who, all I remember is thinking that was a dumb trade and wishing they hadnt done it, I tihnk it was like the #4 pick and VC for #3 or #2 pick or something........


----------



## toiletscrubber

The Raptors have just trade Vince Carter for Vin Baker.


----------



## CrimsonShadows

YES!!!! My man Vin


----------



## toiletscrubber

Glen Grunwald: I think their are a lot of similarities betwee Vince and Vin, first, they have the same first name, and this could still be Vince's team, also Baker is the kind of player that we need to boost the economy of Toronto, I project the revenue in the alcohol industry in GTA will increase by 50.7% once Vin joins our team.


----------



## Crossword

OMG POST 302!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

I meant reply 302.


----------



## Lope31

300 posts of poor psot padding...that is hilarious!
:laugh:


----------



## toiletscrubber

What is post padding?


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> What is post padding?


good question.....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

when.. you pad a post?


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> when.. you pad a post?


could be.....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> 
> 
> could be.....


OR when you drink too much coke and you have to lay down beside a post?


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> OR when you drink too much coke and you have to lay down beside a post?


hmm......perhaps we should think more on this subject.......


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> 
> 
> hmm......perhaps we should think more on this subject.......


hmm 4+5-7 
carry the 1...
YOUR RIGHT!


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> hmm 4+5-7
> carry the 1...
> YOUR RIGHT!


are you sure??


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> 
> 
> are you sure??


only god knows


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> only god knows


its true......


----------



## toiletscrubber

so....


----------



## toiletscrubber

what is?


----------



## toiletscrubber

post padding?................


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> post padding?................


good question.....


----------



## toiletscrubber

this is a very deep question.


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> this is a very deep question.


i agree.....post 1300


----------



## Crossword

The Smiths kick as</I>s! Such a great band!!!


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> The Smiths kick as</I>s! Such a great band!!!


who are The Smiths?? what style of music??


----------



## Crossword

80's music... Alternative. They're british... really good I can't believe you haven't heard of them! Johnny Marr? Morrissey? Never heard of 'em? Download "How Soon is Now?", and I'm sure you'll know who they are.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

You know whats a good band..british i beleive...GLASSJAW!


----------



## Crossword

Glassjaw's not British, I saw 'em live... but yes GREAT BAND!!!


----------



## Marcus13

Is this whole thread so your board goes up on the power rankings?


----------



## Crossword

No... it was started much before the power rankings were created... look at the date of the first post. But this was the thread that spurred the power rankings. The only reason the power rankings were created was because of the pacers board getting more posts. That happened a couple weeks after the Raptors board became one of the BBB.net powerhouses.


----------



## toiletscrubber

yeah!!

Raptors rule!!!!


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> yeah!!
> 
> Raptors rule!!!!


note: this is NOT post padding!


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> note: this is NOT post padding!


And so is this!


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> And so is this!


I bet you guyz think I am post padding right?


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet you guyz think I am post padding right?



But I am actually NOT!!!


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> But I am actually NOT!!!


I am serious!


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> I am serious!


I am NOT post padding!!


----------



## Crossword

OKAY enough (post pad)


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Ah man, schools over, here comes summer school:upset:


----------



## Vintage

LOL, this thread is still around?


----------



## charlz

hand puppets


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Ah man, schools over, here comes summer school:upset:


Hahaha you suck!  :grinning:


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hahaha you suck!  :grinning:


:laugh:


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> OKAY enough (post pad)


i agree


----------



## VINCE_IS_GOD




----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>VINCE_IS_GOD</b>!


good question....


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

omfg.. dont make these forums spam central.. lock this one down.. this is just stuipd :no:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>SWiSHer2.0</b>!
> omfg.. dont make these forums spam central.. lock this one down.. this is just stuipd :no:


YOU DIDNT!
Your such a NOPE! person for requesting this, just just get out.:nonono:


----------



## digital jello




----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>SWiSHer2.0</b>!
> omfg.. dont make these forums spam central.. lock this one down.. this is just stuipd :no:


normally i would agree with you, but this thread is what began the explosion of the raptors forum, if it were not for this thread, the forum filled with happy raps poster may not have been as full or as happy :yes:


----------



## digital jello

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> normally i would agree with you, but this thread is what began the explosion of the raptors forum, if it were not for this thread, the forum filled with happy raps poster may not have been as full or as happy :yes:


Word, bit<b></b>ch, Affleck was the BOMB in Phantoms, yo.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Word, bit<b></b>ch, Affleck was the BOMB in Phantoms, yo.


lol what the hell?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>SWiSHer2.0</b>!
> omfg.. dont make these forums spam central.. lock this one down.. this is just stuipd :no:


NOPE!


----------



## charlz

yes lock it down please this is a joke and it will just encourage this type of crap.

quality posters will leave


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

Well since its unlocked I might as well join in the fun...lol

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................... 
:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> yes lock it down please this is a joke and it will just encourage this type of crap.
> 
> quality posters will leave


You= dont


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>SWiSHer2.0</b>!
> Well since its unlocked I might as well join in the fun...lol
> 
> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...................
> :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


Good thing to have you on board now!!!

Charlz, you're next!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Come on charlz, do it for the kids


----------



## Gibson

I agree with Charles that this thread is a joke... who cares if its what made us the third biggest team board? Its ridiculous that the only reason we have so many posts is because of this pointless thread. I say lock it up, or else the Raptor board, and posters will never be seen as anything but post padders.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=37789&forumid=27
what a JACKA*SS


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

What a wimp... geez I didn't know the cows, I mean bulls were that desperate :uhoh: 

Raptors fans dont post there


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

Post here W000T


:gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Its just the one guy bulls are the future, hes a woman


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

:djparty: woot woot :djparty:


----------



## Gibson

*Please stop*

I dont understand how you guys can be proud of the number of posts the raptors board has when this is how we get them. How can you claim we are one of the best boards when this is our post quality. It makes us seem like a joke. The bulls dream forum got locked up within minutes because the bulls fans were intellegent enough to not participate in a thread which had no use other then post padding. We should follow their lead and lock this forum up before we become the laughing stock of this site. :no:


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=37789&forumid=27
> what a JACKA*SS


:laugh: that is pretty funny imo.....


----------



## toiletscrubber

*Re: Please stop*



> Originally posted by <b>Gibson</b>!
> I dont understand how you guys can be proud of the number of posts the raptors board has when this is how we get them. How can you claim we are one of the best boards when this is our post quality. It makes us seem like a joke. The bulls dream forum got locked up within minutes because the bulls fans were intellegent enough to not participate in a thread which had no use other then post padding. We should follow their lead and lock this forum up before we become the laughing stock of this site. :no:


let me answer this question for you, first, I consider myself, budweiser, jehuisthere, skywalkerAC and most people who post here quality posters, and it takes nothing away from our basketball knowledge just because we post here. 

WE all know this thread it's a joke, but I m not saying is because of the post counts in this thread that makes us the fourth bigggest board, I am saying this thread get us together, usually I see budweiser and jehuisthere posting on this site, but I never pm them or talk to them or anything, but since this thread, all raptors fan start to talk to each other here, we tell our randome thoughts, jokes, it's just like a random comment thread. And what's wrong with having a thread like this.

If you care so much about being the laughing stock of this site, that's your own business, as a Raptors fan, I am always proud to post here, and this thread, it just shows how we are kinda like a big family.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

lol what a nerd trying to copy


----------



## bigbabyjesus

You guys watching the MMVA's?
Jamaal Magloire was just on, George was aasking him to come to the raptors..good old George.


----------



## 3PeatComplete

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> You guys watching the MMVA's?
> Jamaal Magloire was just on, George was aasking him to come to the raptors..good old George.


Yeah i just saw that..


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

whats mmva?


----------



## hobojoe

what a thread, i am now part of history! except not....what a joke


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>SWiSHer2.0</b>!
> whats mmva?


Much music video awards


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

i had a dream we had the number 1 pick.. ****K


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> You guys watching the MMVA's?
> Jamaal Magloire was just on, George was aasking him to come to the raptors..good old George.


hehe what'd he say??


----------



## Jehuisthere

hey skywalker, maybe you alrdy mentioned this, but I noticed you live in Vancouver, just wondering if you were a grizzlies fan who switched to the Raps when the Grizzlies left, and if so, what do you think was the difference that caused the Raps to survive? Had this discussion with ppl before, I think we owe the survival of the Raptors to one Vincent Lamar Carter :yes:


----------



## Crossword

*Re: Please stop*



> Originally posted by <b>Gibson</b>!
> I dont understand how you guys can be proud of the number of posts the raptors board has when this is how we get them. How can you claim we are one of the best boards when this is our post quality. It makes us seem like a joke. The bulls dream forum got locked up within minutes because the bulls fans were intellegent enough to not participate in a thread which had no use other then post padding. We should follow their lead and lock this forum up before we become the laughing stock of this site. :no:


Don't like it? Fine, don't post here. If you hate it so much then leave. Did we really need you anyway? Naw... me, Shadows, Jehuisthere, toiletscrubber, SkywalkerAC, hellbot were here before you, and we'll continue to be here.

All the posters who came by after this thread with the exception of TWO have been okay with the thread and had fun with it. Call Raptors fans what you will, we don't care. Go root for the Bobcats... lol.

Seriously, if you want to have fun with it, then go ahead - we'll accept you like we did everyone else (just ask Vintage) - but if you have a problem with it, then just don't post! It's simple!

Anyway back to the thread....


----------



## Crossword

I was supposed to go to the MMVA's, but I really don't care about awards shows any more.

I have better things to do than watch Justin Timberfake, Eminem and Shawn Desman win stupid awards and see "top Canadian artists" (aka Simple friggin plan) perform live. :dead: :dead: :dead:

I wish I saw Magloire though, that woulda been tight. :yes:


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

congrats on getting this thread unlocked.. What do u guys think of my new Avatar :yes: :grinning:


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Jwill55gRizZ</b>!
> congrats on getting this thread unlocked.. What do u guys think of my new Avatar :yes: :grinning:


Generic.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Generic.



   :grinning: :yes:  thats what i was going for


----------



## Gibson

*Re: Re: Please stop*



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't like it? Fine, don't post here. If you hate it so much then leave. Did we really need you anyway? Naw... me, Shadows, Jehuisthere, toiletscrubber, SkywalkerAC, hellbot were here before you, and we'll continue to be here.
> 
> All the posters who came by after this thread with the exception of TWO have been okay with the thread and had fun with it. Call Raptors fans what you will, we don't care. Go root for the Bobcats... lol.
> 
> Seriously, if you want to have fun with it, then go ahead - we'll accept you like we did everyone else (just ask Vintage) - but if you have a problem with it, then just don't post! It's simple!
> 
> Anyway back to the thread....



Technically I was actually here BEFORE all you guys, or at least most of you guys, as I registered in June 2002. I just don't have as many posts because I only post when I have a strong opinion on a subject, and I don't participate in threads like these. However, because of toilerscrubber's explanation, I understand the value of it... to some extent. I personally will not post here, but will no longer suggest it be locked.

P.S The only reason I have a Charlotte avatar is because I had the Vince Carter one for a year, and was getting a little sick of it. Plus, I like their new logo's. :yes:


----------



## Crossword

*Re: Re: Re: Please stop*



> Originally posted by <b>Gibson</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Technically I was actually here BEFORE all you guys, or at least most of you guys, as I registered in June 2002. I just don't have as many posts because I only post when I have a strong opinion on a subject, and I don't participate in threads like these. However, because of toilerscrubber's explanation, I understand the value of it... to some extent. I personally will not post here, but will no longer suggest it be locked.
> 
> P.S The only reason I have a Charlotte avatar is because I had the Vince Carter one for a year, and was getting a little sick of it. Plus, I like their new logo's. :yes:


So it's settled... by the way I was only joking about the Charlotte thingy... and you registered 3 days AFTER me, so you weren't here before.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

You know whats cool, sum 41, and not by choice are from ajax, even though i dont listen to them, but still


----------



## bigbabyjesus

One time they took much music all around ajax and right passed my house, im like


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>SWiSHer2.0</b>!
> :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


your really liking those bananas eh


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

lol.. the party bananas are cool 

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

i saw the Rock the other day at the restaurant i work, he's one big boy, but apparently he was very ncie.

kristi kreuk (sp) was in last week too.


----------



## tinygiant

I've been on this board for a while, but never posted on this thread...so...hey.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> You know whats cool, sum 41, and not by choice are from ajax, even though i dont listen to them, but still


They both suck... Sum 41 to a lesser degree. I'm still waiting for their all-metal CD.


----------



## Jehuisthere

hey i just noticed we had 8888 posts on the Raptor forum, well this would be 8889, but it was cool to see all 4 numbers in sync, next up 9999 which comes right before the celebrated 10000....


----------



## Crossword

So... this forum's been pretty slow lately...


----------



## Crossword

OMG LISTEN UP GUYS LISTEN UP!!!!!!!!

I HAD ANOTHER DREAM YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay I entered the Raptors' draft conference room thingy, and all of a sudden Glen was like telling me to keep everything low-key or something, and that's when I knew there was gonna be a trade. So I go up to him and I'm like "is there gonna be a trade?" and he's like "yeah" and I'm like "who are we gonna get?" and he's like "antoine walker" and I'm like "are we giving up the 4th pick?" and he's like "yeah"... I don't remember the rest, but that's basically what happened.

I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

roflmao :laugh: 


You're one funny guy, and you think of basketball a little weeeee bit much..

this calls for a banana parie.... w00t :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>SWiSHer2.0</b>!
> roflmao :laugh:
> 
> 
> You're one funny guy, and you think of basketball a little weeeee bit much..
> 
> this calls for a banana parie.... w00t :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana:


lol... did you read this entire thread? It's pretty funny. Actually I didn't start it but I did post a dream I had a couple years ago involving Andre Miller. This thread's the greatest.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I never remember my dreams


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I never remember my dreams


i had one last night that i forgot to do some stupid assignment (what's new) and i was running around and trying to do all this other stuff (including some little bar i had to close) while i attempted to start it with the deadline drawing near. i hate those dreams.


----------



## toiletscrubber

I want BOSH!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

My last post here for about a couple weeks - it's true I'm gone for a month but I'm coming back for 3 days to see the Metallica concert. Anyway, when I come back y'all will have to tell me everything that happened - who the Raps drafted, any trades, trades around the league, etc. I remember last year my friend went to Iran for the summer and when he came back I told him all the trades and he was shocked. He was like, "VIN BAKER GOT TRADED?!" So yeah that's what I'll be like when I come back!

Guys, post in the "It's Official" thread, and someone who knows how to use photoshop make a banner for the inductees plz! I put what I'm looking for in the first HoF thread, on the 3rd page.

Also, let's make arrangements for the VCCASG this year (I'm talkin to you Shadows) and let's actually MEET UP this time!!!

So yeah all of you guys have a great summer! I can't wait to come back and find out about all the crazy blockbuster trades in the NBA!!!

Lates


----------



## bigbabyjesus

E-Z Bud


----------



## bball-boy

oh my goodness 400 post!!!!
:grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning:


----------



## toiletscrubber

Bud u will be miss!


----------



## Jehuisthere

later Bud, you will be missed.......

hey everyone, I'm back....I was in Hershey, PA during the week which is why I wasn't around during the draft....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Whats your guys favourite move to do in basketball or in a game or something?
Mine is the fadeaway(do that ALOT)
and the pump fake,one dribble step back jumpshot(Paul Pierces move, and its unstoppable!)


----------



## Jehuisthere

crossover...


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

This thread is stupid.. Nothing but spam.. Should be closed.


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> This thread is stupid.. Nothing but spam.. Should be closed.


:sigh: when will ppl understand why this thread is so important.....


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

Its not.. its just a pointless thread where we can get our banana partying out of the way..lol

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## Porn Player

I


----------



## Porn Player

THOUGHT


----------



## Porn Player

I shud join in the act


----------



## Porn Player

180 FADEAWAY LOVE THEM GETS ME REALLY PUMPED!!!! that was 4 hellbot co he asked


----------



## bigbabyjesus

What are your guys height and weight?
Just to see how I'd match up against you on the court
Im 5'9 115(fricken skinny)SG


----------



## bigbabyjesus

14 years old.. going into grade 10


----------



## chrisbosh

15 going into grade 10 6'2 155 point guard/shooting guard.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

WHY


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

DO PEOPLE


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

POST LIKE


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

THIS??!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?! :upset::upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

To


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Get


----------



## bigbabyjesus

more


----------



## bigbabyjesus

posts, or


----------



## bigbabyjesus

just for


----------



## bigbabyjesus

the hell of it


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

i had a dream we had the fourth pick and selected Chris Bosh... oh then i woke up and the draft was on.. Dreams do come true..


----------



## .

> Originally posted by <b>Jwill55gRizZ</b>!
> i had a dream we had the fourth pick and selected Chris Bosh... oh then i woke up and the draft was on.. Dreams do come true..


LOLZ !!!!! hey buddy, if in your dream you had the first pick, then who would you select ????? would it still be chris bosh or you might select lebron ?? or maybe melo ??
or maybe darko ??


----------



## Porn Player

well hellbot i am 15 like 3 pounds lol play pg and only like 2 feet tall


----------



## .

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> well hellbot i am 15 like 3 pounds lol play pg and only like 2 feet tall


oh really !!!!!! if i have the number 1 pick in the draft then definately i will take you and put you on a 4 years plan to develop you, i will supply you growth hormone pills everyday to personally make sure you grow to 9 feet 11 inches tall and 555 pounds so you can solve our frontline problems  :laugh:


----------



## Porn Player

> oh really !!!!!! if i have the number 1 pick in the draft then definately i will take you and put you on a 4 years plan to develop you, i will supply you growth hormone pills everyday to personally make sure you grow to 9 feet 11 inches tall and 555 pounds so you can solve our frontline problems


THANX ITS NICE TO NO SOMEONE OUT THERE APRECIATES ME FOR WHO I AM :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: LOLZ


----------



## Jehuisthere

i still want Darko :yes:


----------



## MadFishX

> Originally posted by <b>Jwill55gRizZ</b>!
> i had a dream we had the fourth pick and selected Chris Bosh... oh then i woke up and the draft was on.. Dreams do come true..


in my book, thaz a nightmare, a dream would be gettin lebron


----------



## digital jello

311 is a good band, and Chris Bosh is going to dissapoint. Marcus Camby 2.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> well hellbot i am 15 like 3 pounds lol play pg and only like 2 feet tall


was that supposed to be funny


----------



## bigbabyjesus

You know what was a good album


----------



## bigbabyjesus

...FROGSTOMP!


----------



## Porn Player

> was that supposed to be funny


i was been serious


----------



## bigbabyjesus

guys, best band ever..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

PANTERA!


----------



## Jehuisthere

anyone ever heard of Relient K??

they're a Christian Punk group......


----------



## SkywalkerAC

the dismemberment plan- check them out! download "the city" and "you are invited" to start.


----------



## MadFishX

so anywayz...


----------



## -inVINCEible-

meh


----------



## Vinsanity

they want to kill this thread


----------



## arcade_rida

first u guyz think it stupid to that they put the post now ur having fun:sigh:


----------



## RaptorDynasty

This thread is destined to continue forever. Why not? All it shows is that the Raptors posters are funloving and talkative.

The people that complain have been here for one or two months, max. So have I.. but I don't judge what the Moderator should or shouldn't do.

This thread has been shut down before. And reopened. So why even consider closing it now? Let it be the longest running thread in BBBoards history. Padding, no padding--who cares?!

It's not like the team boards are sooo classy. It is a rumor and opinion mill, not something the players themselves would ever look at. I hope this thread goes on for years.


----------



## Porn Player

> This thread is destined to continue forever. Why not? All it shows is that the Raptors posters are funloving and talkative.


i no i dont no why peeps are talking bout shuttin in down 
digital jello bosh wont be a dissapointment u gotta have faith


----------



## Ben1

I just "stumbled" across this thread.....


Hmm, Interesting!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> first u guyz think it stupid to that they put the post now ur having fun:sigh:


nah


----------



## Numbed One

Wow, I have never seen such pathetic attempts at raising post counts... :grinning: 

lol No worries, if I had bothered to open this thread earlier I would be doing the same.

And Frogstomp is a good album.

As is RATM's self titled album.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

i think the more controversy with regards to this thread, the better. why don't you try arguing why or why not it should be shut down, if it infringes on any code set forth by BBB, etc. 

i would like to see the useless post padding to a minimum. make random comments and rant and rave about this and that but realize that people DO look upon stupid posts as...well...stupid. 

BTW, anyone seen and good movies lately? read any good books? fallen in love?


----------



## Jehuisthere

anyone ever heard of Stephen Lawhead, he write historic fiction usually set in the medieval ages, and his books are looooooooong, but I enjoy them.......


----------



## Vinsanity

they wanna kill my thread......:upset:


----------



## Vintage

LOL.


This is a great thread. I dont want it closed, even though I posted it in maybe 10 times(back when it was sticking with the topic). Its great.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

well i think this threat is just pointless ramble but hey if it cant be close i will pointlessly ramble with y'all 

:gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana:


----------



## Jehuisthere

woooo-hooooo the dream thread survives another unwarranted attack and gains more fame becoming official and stickied.....


----------



## Ben1

Yea!!! :rbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

holy **** this thing is huge,


----------



## icehawk

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> LOL.
> 
> 
> This is a great thread. I dont want it closed, even though I posted it in maybe 10 times(back when it was sticking with the topic). Its great.


Awesome avatar. Kobe always gets his *** kicked. Don't mess with Childs. :boxing:


----------



## SWiSHer2.0

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> Yea!!! :rbanana: :bbanana:



haha those bananas kick @$$ :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## Vinsanity

YAY....its a sticky now

:yes: 

fu(k a charlz


----------



## Scanlon

*Some News*

I enjoy reading the insight you people have on the raps although I'm not a huge contributer I love this site. 

Here some news.

Two nights ago I got into a boat crash in which I damaged my Kidney, I spent to night in the hospital and will be alright but God took two night of BBB away from me which I'll never get back.

That's all


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> YAY....its a sticky now
> 
> :yes:
> 
> fu(k a charlz


ya son charlie is one punk loser kid.


----------



## Ben1

GO Bananas GO!

:rbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

:clap: :bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :clap: 

ya clap for the bananas!!


----------



## Jehuisthere

*Re: Some News*



> Originally posted by <b>Scanlon</b>!
> I enjoy reading the insight you people have on the raps although I'm not a huge contributer I love this site.
> 
> Here some news.
> 
> Two nights ago I got into a boat crash in which I damaged my Kidney, I spent to night in the hospital and will be alright but God took two night of BBB away from me which I'll never get back.
> 
> That's all


hey sorry to hear about your boat crash, hope your alright......lol yea bbb.net is an addiction, it sucks when you cant go on and get your fix


----------



## Jehuisthere

Dathomieyouhate what do you have against Charlz that you would bash him in your sig?? and if I remember correctly, you also wanted this thread shut down, so how can you then hate on him for wanting it shut down?? and anyway just cuz his opinion differs from yours doesnt mean you should then bash him and tell everyone to vote him as a 1.........if theres more to it thatn just that, then nvm what i said, but otherwise your comments and sig make no sense........


----------



## Porn Player

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: 
yeah the thread is still goin
:starwars: :starwars: 
how cool are these i always wanted to use them but neva could they didnt really fit wat i was tryin to say u no


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> Dathomieyouhate what do you have against Charlz that you would bash him in your sig?? and if I remember correctly, you also wanted this thread shut down, so how can you then hate on him for wanting it shut down?? and anyway just cuz his opinion differs from yours doesnt mean you should then bash him and tell everyone to vote him as a 1.........if theres more to it thatn just that, then nvm what i said, but otherwise your comments and sig make no sense........


ya i did but now i could care less lol.. just read the dumb threads charlz posted up and you'll have the answers to all your questions..


----------



## Vinsanity

so whats poppin people?


----------



## Shadows

I have absolutely no problem with this thread, I think it's a good place for Raptor fans to discuss anything they want to thats not Raptor related. 

But there is absoultely no point in sticking this thread. It's a slap in the face for the Raptor posters at BBB who complained about the thread in the past. 

This forum already has too many forum stickies with 4. To put in perspective the 2 biggest teams boards in BBB in Portland and Chicage have only 3 stickies in each forum. So the toronto mods should look into that.

Curious question, who stuck this thread?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

sticky threads are no big deal...


----------



## toiletscrubber

the advertising and the news team thread should be unstick, no this one.


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> the advertising and the news team thread should be unstick, no this one.


yea i agree....

as long as ppl actually use this thread for their OT topics, it serves a purpose in being stickied.....


----------



## Vinsanity

concerning the blue jays


----------



## Porn Player

i dont really no anthing about baseball but fo sum reason i always chek out da scores


----------



## Ben1

For me, I don't like wwatchin' baseball at all. I kinda enjoy playing baseball though.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

blue jays always fall off at the same time every year..


----------



## Jehuisthere

hey are you guys happy Vancouver won the 2010 olympics meaning Toronto has no shot at the summer games for a long time?? on one hand it sucks cuz we dont get it, but we also save alot of money......


----------



## Jehuisthere

ahh its good to be back on bbb.net......a day without it almost killed me


----------



## toiletscrubber

hey, where is budweiser these days?


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> hey, where is budweiser these days?


I remember a few weeks back, he said he was going to be gone for bout a month, cant remember where though, not sure when he's back, hopefully soon, he'll be happy to know we've almost caught the Lakers.....


----------



## Porn Player

he went to india or sum other place like that cos he was gonna miss everythin includin the draft i cant wait fo him to b cummin bk though a gr8 poster


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

ya me and him argue all the time... he went to some yoga camp.


----------



## Slasher

Wow. I have finally posted in the DREAM THREAD :yes: 

This feels good. LOL. :laugh:


----------



## Porn Player

slasher why me n u benchwarmers hav we been demoted


----------



## MadFishX

we're makin history with this thread...this only happens wit raptors fans..cuz we tha best ya'll..


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> he went to india or sum other place like that cos he was gonna miss everythin includin the draft i cant wait fo him to b cummin bk though a gr8 poster


i dont think bud went to India....it was my friend sammysamosa....but he's back now.....cant remember where Bud said he was going......


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> slasher why me n u benchwarmers hav we been demoted


We have??


----------



## Vinsanity

look at the moon right now, you can see mars so clear


----------



## Porn Player

> We have??


i dunno i think we have becoz no1 else is a benchwarmer with 200+ posts they all 6th men


----------



## Slasher

What's up with Damon Stoudamire? The little guy just can't stay out of trouble. :upset:


----------



## Porn Player

i.m a sixth man again:grinning: :grinning: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Slasher

I am not


----------



## Slasher

Heh I just had my 250th post in the post above and it made me the 6th Man. Yay.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

What are your guys favourite groups/people in each genre?
Rock/Punk: 
in order
Nirvana
The Exploited
Choking Victim(aka Leftover Crack)
Dropkick Murphys
Bouncing Souls

Rap:
in order
Notorious B.I.G
Tupac
Eminem
Nas
Rakim


----------



## bigbabyjesus

My 2002 post! yeah!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> My 2002 post! yeah!


Congradulations  you're one of the good guys on the forums here :yes:


----------



## Jehuisthere

yea congrats Hellbot :yes:


----------



## toiletscrubber

yeah!!! congrats!


----------



## Jehuisthere

500th reply of this illustrious thread.....


----------



## Football Fanatic

mark your calendars and get your cameras

August 27 (Mars closer to Earth)


----------



## Porn Player

is that serious wow will we be able to see annyting football fanatic????


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Football Fanatic</b>!
> mark your calendars and get your cameras
> 
> August 27 (Mars closer to Earth)


NICE :fire:


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>Football Fanatic</b>!
> mark your calendars and get your cameras
> 
> August 27 (Mars closer to Earth)



That's really really really cool!! :yes:


----------



## Football Fanatic

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> is that serious wow will we be able to see annyting football fanatic????


umm the mars??.....duh


----------



## Slasher

THE DREAM THREAD IS GETTING QUIET ALL OF A SUDDEN  


CMON PEOPLE LETS PUT IT ON FIRE AGAIN!! :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> THE DREAM THREAD IS GETTING QUIET ALL OF A SUDDEN


Since it became a Sticky, I don't even notice it :nonono:


----------



## Porn Player

> umm the mars??.....duh


i thought maybe it would be like da lunar eclipse and how in different places you could or couldnt see it!

quiet we need sum BANANAS:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Slasher

The bannanas rock... the flaming dude rox too......


:dpepper: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :fire: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :dpepper:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Whats with the cavaliers avatar!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Whats with the cavaliers avatar!


lol I was trying out different avatars. now I have the Vince Carter one. :yes:


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> THE DREAM THREAD IS GETTING QUIET ALL OF A SUDDEN
> 
> 
> CMON PEOPLE LETS PUT IT ON FIRE AGAIN!! :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire:


those flaming guys are mesmerizing to watch :yes:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> lol I was trying out different avatars. now I have the Vince Carter one. :yes:


All time team
Stoudamire
Carter
McGrady 
Willis
Hakeem

Willis> AD
Hakeem >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>camby


----------



## toiletscrubber

I would put Charles Oakley at PF, and ya, if Hakeem is in his prime, he would be the best centre ever played for the Raptors.


----------



## Slasher

I made the All time Raptors list by how good the players were when they were with the Raptors, not how good they were at their prime, or how good they are not with their current clubs.


----------



## sammysamosa

*Sup i'm Back*

well i've been back for two weeks...and i've seen that there are a lot of new posters...but ummm i haven't posted anything because the quality of these posts are really down...like it's a waste of time now even reading half of them...i'll probably check back once in a while when something happens to the raps but ummm some of the new posters talk about thing which are really OT like the bateer fan club...anywayz i won't be posting too much but i'll be posting more when something happens or when the season start...or maybe when vince starts playing for the US olympic team i'm not sure but lets try to keep the quality of the post up please


----------



## Slasher

*Re: Sup i'm Back*



> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> well i've been back for two weeks...and i've seen that there are a lot of new posters...but ummm i haven't posted anything because the quality of these posts are really down...like it's a waste of time now even reading half of them...i'll probably check back once in a while when something happens to the raps but ummm some of the new posters talk about thing which are really OT like the bateer fan club...anywayz i won't be posting too much but i'll be posting more when something happens or when the season start...or maybe when vince starts playing for the US olympic team i'm not sure but lets try to keep the quality of the post up please


LOL You must have been gone a while because while you were gone Bateer signed with the Raptors, therefore making anything to do with Bateer not offtopic. :laugh:


----------



## toiletscrubber

*Re: Sup i'm Back*



> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> well i've been back for two weeks...and i've seen that there are a lot of new posters...but ummm i haven't posted anything because the quality of these posts are really down...like it's a waste of time now even reading half of them...i'll probably check back once in a while when something happens to the raps but ummm some of the new posters talk about thing which are really OT like the bateer fan club...anywayz i won't be posting too much but i'll be posting more when something happens or when the season start...or maybe when vince starts playing for the US olympic team i'm not sure but lets try to keep the quality of the post up please


Welcome back!!

Yo buddy, we really need u to post here tho, we need u to bring up the average intelligence level!!


----------



## trick

*Re: Re: Sup i'm Back*



> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome back!!
> 
> Yo buddy, we really need u to post here tho, we need u to bring up the average intelligence level!!



so i guess i'm one of these so-called posters who bring down the intelligence to this forum.

just trying to add a little humor and fun to this section but i guess you 'veterans' (even though i registered before you) are ashamed of the state of this forum rite?


----------



## trick

*Re: Sup i'm Back*



> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> well i've been back for two weeks...and i've seen that there are a lot of new posters...but ummm i haven't posted anything because the quality of these posts are really down...like it's a waste of time now even reading half of them...i'll probably check back once in a while when something happens to the raps but ummm some of the new posters talk about thing which are really OT like the *bateer fan club*...anywayz i won't be posting too much but i'll be posting more when something happens or when the season start...or maybe when vince starts playing for the US olympic team i'm not sure but lets try to keep the quality of the post up please


:laugh: i made that. :fawk:


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> 
> 
> those flaming guys are mesmerizing to watch :yes:


and funny too :laugh:
uh oh, i might made another unintelligent reply according to toiletscrubber and sammysasosa


----------



## toiletscrubber

*Re: Re: Re: Sup i'm Back*



> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> so i guess i'm one of these so-called posters who bring down the intelligence to this forum.
> 
> just trying to add a little humor and fun to this section but i guess you 'veterans' (even though i registered before you) are ashamed of the state of this forum rite?


I never say who, or mention any names, so why are u so busy to acclaim?

yes, I agree there are some stupid posters and stupid thread, but I m not going to say any names, and I like to add humor and stuff too, but not all over the place, that's why I always insist on keeping the dream thread as a "do what ever you want" thread.

And register early or later doesn't mean u are a good poster or not...so that doesn't really matters anywaz


----------



## trick

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Sup i'm Back*



> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> I never say who, or mention any names, so why are u so busy to acclaim?
> 
> yes, I agree there are some stupid posters and stupid thread, but I m not going to say any names, and I like to add humor and stuff too, but not all over the place, that's why I always insist on keeping the dream thread as a "do what ever you want" thread.
> 
> And register early or later doesn't mean u are a good poster or not...so that doesn't really matters anywaz


1.sammywhatever made a remark about my thread and you quote id
2.this whole raptor forum is a do whatever you want thread
3.i didn't say i was a good poster. your remark made it seem like you are one of the few who only make insightful posts, which is entirely not true.
4.oh i'm sorry, am i being too unintelligent again?


----------



## Jehuisthere

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Sup i'm Back*



> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> 1.sammywhatever made a remark about my thread and you quote id
> 2.this whole raptor forum is a do whatever you want thread
> 3.i didn't say i was a good poster. your remark made it seem like you are one of the few who only make insightful posts, which is entirely not true.
> 4.oh i'm sorry, am i being too unintelligent again?


1) he was talking in general, he wasnt specifically just talking bout you and your threads....
2) while it is true that noone can stop anyone else from posting anything as long as it meets the guidelines of this site, the point of a raptors forum is to talk bout the raptors, yea some OTs are nice but not about everything and anything, thats why the dream thread is here...
3) toiletscrubber does make insightful posts, does that mean he's the only one who makes them, no, but he never said that, so don't put words in his mouth...
4) noone is targeting you, or saying stuff bout you, so why are you just being sarcastic and trying to start crap for no reason......personally i think some of your posts are insightful and you have some humorous ones as well........uh-oh i said something nice bout this unintelligent poster....does this make me unintelligent


----------



## toiletscrubber

thx Jehuisthere!

I never said anything like "I am the best, and everyone else sucks." I don't know what made you think of that, but if you want to think that way, there is nothing I can do.

Also, the Raptors board is called the Raptors board for a reason, and you should know why there is an everything but basketballball, and why there is a dream thread here for random comments.

IF like what you said, the raptors board is a do whatever you want board, then why dont' u start retarded threads like "I like Chicken" and "Justin Timberlake is hot", since this is what you so called "do whatever you want thread"?

all sammy is saying that there is too many unneccessary threads on this board, such as the bateer fan club, what's the point of making a bateer fan club when you are not adding the people who reply to ur sig? Also those things should be done through pm, you post something like that and ask people to pm u to join, that's how I start my sig.

And I dont' even want to comment on why the "give me a 5 rating" thread is there.


----------



## trick

:laugh:
it's really pitiful that you take this board so seriously
:laugh:

i'm gonna make another 'useless' thread just to spite you


----------



## trick

reason why i'm fronting is cuz toiletscrubber and sammywhatever made commetns specifically bout my 'rate me a 5' thread and 'bateer' fan club thread. so i'm used as a target for 'posters making crap threads'


----------



## toiletscrubber

It's just an example of the kind of stupid thread that we have right now. WE just happen to pick your thread, and it is indeed quite stupid. 

Well, I m takin this board seriously because I see this as a place to talk basketball with knowledgeble fans, and gather people's opinion about basketball.

I dont' want to come here and find out why people don't give u a five rating.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> It's just an example of the kind of stupid thread that we have right now. WE just happen to pick your thread, and it is indeed quite stupid.
> 
> Well, I m takin this board seriously because I see this as a place to talk basketball with knowledgeble fans, and gather people's opinion about basketball.
> 
> I dont' want to come here and find out why people don't give u a five rating.


:laugh:
then don't click on it then.

oh yeah, did you pull that stick out of your *** yet? :laugh:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

ya that kid needs to take a chill pill .. he's got issues..


----------



## Slasher

Can't we all............ just get along :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

Wow this thread has well.... gone down the toilet... no pun intended.

Come on guys.... we can't get past the lakers if we can't even get along!


----------



## toiletscrubber

well, start reading some the sammysamosa coming back post, and you should know who's causing all the problems.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> well, start reading some the sammysamosa coming back post, and you should know who's causing all the problems.


 :laugh:
tag, you're it
:laugh:


----------



## toiletscrubber

It's amusing to see some 3 year old kid posting on this site sometimes.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> It's amusing to see some 3 year old kid posting on this site sometimes.


hey, no touchbacks
:laugh:


----------



## Jehuisthere

switching topics......you know what new Many Moore movie, they filmed some of it at my high school (Birchmount Park)

i might go see it......only to see my school of course:uhoh:


----------



## toiletscrubber

what movie is that?..never heard of that movie.


----------



## Jehuisthere

whoops i meant Mandy Moore not Many Moore movie.....its called How To Deal.....


----------



## Slasher

Whats it about?


----------



## Football Fanatic

Notes:

Halladay = best SP in the majors right now

Arc the lad for PS2, is an ill *** game :yes:


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Whats it about?


I dunno, its some chick flick, I just want to see how much of my school is in it.....


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Football Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Halladay = best SP in the majors right now


:yes: i hope he breaks the record for most consecutive positive decisions.......and he better get Cy Young.....


----------



## Football Fanatic

yeah unless he stinks it up for the rest of the season or a dude goes 10-0, 1.00 ERA, with 8 SO's a game, he will win Cy Young


----------



## Porn Player

delgado and halladay are the blue jays they do the most part of the winning! delgado is such a beast when he rips 1 damn its amazin......


----------



## Guest

too bad they aren't going to the playoffs


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> too bad they aren't going to the playoffs


oh well they werent expected to this yr....hopefully next yr, we'll be in it longer, and then by 2005 be real contenders for the AL east...


----------



## Guest

it seems to me Vernon is still not getting any credit. :sigh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

This topic is slowly dying..


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

ya posts on the raptor boards have gone down cause.. THERE's NOTHING TO TALK ABOUT lol


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> ya posts on the raptor boards have gone down cause.. THERE's NOTHING TO TALK ABOUT lol


:werd:


----------



## Football Fanatic

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> 
> 
> oh well they werent expected to this yr....hopefully next yr, we'll be in it longer, and then by 2005 be real contenders for the AL east...


how.....who we gonna have in 2005?


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Football Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> how.....who we gonna have in 2005?


some of our prospects will have come thru the system by then and be able to contribute, such as OF prospect Gabe Gross.....


----------



## Football Fanatic

im guessin he's gonna replace catalanato or johnson.....


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Football Fanatic</b>!
> im guessin he's gonna replace catalanato or johnson.....


yea id assume so....he was our 1st rd pick a few yrs back i think.....i think we have a couple good OF prospects......i know we have a couple good middle infield prospects.....so one of em should be replacing Woodward in a few yrs or something.....


----------



## Football Fanatic

jehu, what do you think about Francisco Rosario



> *Francisco Rosario, RHP
> HT: 6-0 WT: 160 Bats: R Throws: R 2003 AGE: 23 on 6/18/03*
> 
> *The Skinny:* After a non-descript American debut in the Pioneer League in 2001, Rosario absolutely dominated two leagues and most likely would have ranked at the top of this list if his season hadn't ended on a sour note, as he required Tommy John surgery in October and will not be healthy in time to start the 2003 season. After cruising through the Sally League, he was absolutely untouchable in the Florida State League, including six no-hit innings vs. Tampa on August 2nd. Rosario throws a 93-95 mph fastball that has hit as high as 97, a power curve that borders on a slider and a changeup that he throws with remarkable consistency considering his experience. Like McGowan, all he needs is experience, but the elbow surgery will slow his development.


----------



## Slasher

what about them leafs.. :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

The Queefs suck!!


----------



## bball_is_life

> what about them leafs..


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

After months of Jason Terry.... I have changed....











MY AVATAR!!!



What do you guys think?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I really want new avatars..badly..
I'm getting sick of these ones..and NO I dont want to become a SM just to get my own avatar..


----------



## Crossword

Anyone seen Bad Boyz 2? i wanna see it...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Anyone seen Bad Boyz 2? i wanna see it...


I have, But I don't really pay attention to movies that much in the movie theatres, I'm one of those annoying teenagers in the theatre that keeps walking around and talking
But from what I payed attention too, I loved it.


----------



## Crossword

:laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I'm now a *STAR* 

Everyone, fives for me, DITTY MAO!


----------



## Crossword

CONGRATS!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :rbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Football Fanatic

Universe is dying 

^^^^peep that


----------



## Vinsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Football Fanatic</b>!
> Universe is dying
> 
> ^^^^peep that


damn, aint that some ****


----------



## Porn Player

these boards are so slow and its boring and we still have ages till thres anyrting to talk bout


----------



## Crossword

I got a nosering today! So now I have a nosering, eyebrow ring, and I have corn rows right now.


----------



## speedythief

*Not Maybyner or Hilario--Just Nene.*

Has anyone mentioned this already?

Has anyone been paying attention to Nene Hilario changing his name? Here's the article. Everyone say it with me: nuh-NAY. nuh-NAY. I think he can be an all-star this year or next.

http://www.nba.com/nuggets/news/nene_namechange_030806.html

It's funny. On his NBA Player Page, it just says Nene at the top. I bet this will cause some glitches for NBA video games, seeing as how they had a hard enough time with Yao Ming's name being pronounced Yao Ming, but with Yao on his jersey.


----------



## Crossword

Yeah that's pretty old news.


----------



## speedythief

Oh well. It's not like you can waste space in this thread.


----------



## Crossword

Obviously


----------



## Crossword

25 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

24 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

23 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

22 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

21 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

20 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

19 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

18 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

17 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

16 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

15 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

14 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

13 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

12 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

11 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

10 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

9 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

8 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

7 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

6 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

5 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

4 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

3 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

2 more posts until 600


----------



## Crossword

1 more post until 600


----------



## Crossword

POST 600 IN THE DREAM THREAD!!!!!!!

:jump: :twave: :djparty: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I've looked forward to this moment, for so long.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

This licks nuts, alot..
I usually only post here in the morning, but I'm going to be posting here all day now..except when I have soccer..don't you hate being grounded?


----------



## Crossword

Dream! Teeheehee!


----------



## Crossword

Thread! Teeheehee!


----------



## Crossword

Guys, I URGE and I mean URGE to put all your efforts together and post pad as MUCH as you can! The Rodney Rogers thread has over 1500 posts! Whatever happened to US?!?!?!?!

Let's Go Raptors and Let's Go Raptors FANS!!!


----------



## Crossword

So.... anyone do anything uhh interesting lately?


----------



## Crossword

Ugh...


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> This licks nuts, alot..
> I usually only post here in the morning, but I'm going to be posting here all day now..except when I have soccer..don't you hate being grounded?


Well at least you get to post more! But damn taht sucks... especially when the weathers as good as this! How'd you get grounded?


----------



## Crossword

You know what's wierd... I have a song from Pokémon Red/Blue versions stuck in my head right now...


----------



## Crossword

Hey! Post 14,100!!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

Hey anybody played the Sims?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Damn the cover for 500 miles is wicked.

BTW, I got grounded cos' my parents found some stuff in my room.


----------



## Crossword

Remember kids... don't.... do.... crack....


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Hey anybody played the Sims?


Yup. I've got like every single one, 'cept the newest one (Superstar or something)..


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

1. The Wu
2. B.C.C
3. 2PAC
4. GANGSTARR
5. NAS


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> 1. The Wu
> 2. B.C.C
> 3. 2PAC
> 4. GANGSTARR
> 5. NAS


Al..right?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I just took off my rating, even though I was rated "Above Average".

I just think its kinda stupid cuz all these dumb posters who post stupidity rate you 1's , when you tell them to stop or something, so if your trying to state a point, and just say your rated a 1 or 2, people won't really pay attention to you as much to say if you were rated a 5.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

BTW, where the hell is Jehuisthere, he's probably going to get deleted from my fantasy league because he only has like 18 hours left to pick.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I just took off my rating, even though I was rated "Above Average".
> 
> I just think its kinda stupid cuz all these dumb posters who post stupidity rate you 1's , when you tell them to stop or something, so if your trying to state a point, and just say your rated a 1 or 2, people won't really pay attention to you as much to say if you were rated a 5.


Yeah some people get really carried away with ratings.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I brought the rating back, because I'm bored!


----------



## kempmail

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I brought the rating back, because I'm bored!


what does being bored have anything to do with brought the rating back lolz ?? care to explain ?? :banghead:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Football forum 

Join here..we need more members..not meaning to spam, but if your a football fan, sign up!


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>kempmail</b>!
> 
> 
> what does being bored have anything to do with brought the rating back lolz ?? care to explain ?? :banghead:


Well it's another post so whatever!


----------



## speedythief

Here's something to chew on: my nickname has a double meaning. It's simpler than you'd think. Can anyone crack it?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Here's something to chew on: my nickname has a double meaning. It's simpler than you'd think. Can anyone crack it?


Um, that you get alot of steals in basketball?


----------



## speedythief

Nope.


----------



## Crossword

You steal things and you're fast to get away?


----------



## speedythief

Nope. The nick isn't about me being fast or swiping stuff. The words themselves are important, chosen for a reason.


----------



## Crossword

Is it from a song or something?


----------



## Ben1

You're able to "steal" girls' hearts real fast?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> You're able to "steal" girls' hearts real fast?


Thats me 

Can you just tell us?


----------



## speedythief

Ok, I guess I'll just tell you.

Toronto Raptors.
Raptor, as in the dinosaur.
Raptor is short for Velociraptor.
Velociraptor is latin.
Velociraptor is speedy thief in English.



http://www.digitalofframps.com/~bill/velociraptor.htm

"vee-LOHS-i-RAP-tor (Lat. velocis (velox) "swift" + Lat. raptor "robber"). That is the actual Latin derviation of the name. So, technically, "swift robber" is actually the most correct literal translation from the Latin. The differences you see are due to different writers interpreting the Latin name from Osborn. "Speedy thief" (the translation I reference on my page) seems to be a more common translation - I imagine this is the case because "speedy thief" simply has a better sound in English than "swift robber". The other translations you list also approximate the orignal Latin."


----------



## Porn Player

damn u were bored enuff to think that deep into a name hehe


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> damn u were bored enuff to think that deep into a name hehe


At the time, yes I was


----------



## Ben1

Bored or whatever, its really creative nonetheless 

Propz to ya for (actually) thinkin' about ur nick


----------



## toiletscrubber

wow!! good job speedy!! by the way, I offered u some trade in the fantasy league, go check it out!


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> wow!! good job speedy!! by the way, I offered u some trade in the fantasy league, go check it out!


Don't try and butter me up, then steal my players! J/K. But you're not gonna get Vince/JYD without giving up something good in return. I hope you aren't too attached to J-Rose and the Big Dogg.


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't try and butter me up, then steal my players! J/K. But you're not gonna get Vince/JYD without giving up something good in return. I hope you aren't too attached to J-Rose and the Big Dogg.


just offer me something, all I want is Vince.


----------



## toiletscrubber

I accepted your offer, when people saw this trade they will probably say this toiletscrubber guy is a retard! 

You totally rip off me, but don't worry, it's just a game, I don't get a prize or anything for winning it, but I achieved my goal to get Vince and Yao my two fav players on the same team.

you should give me a 5 rating for being nice! just kidding.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> I accepted your offer, when people saw this trade they will probably say this toiletscrubber guy is a retard!
> 
> You totally rip off me, but don't worry, it's just a game, I don't get a prize or anything for winning it, but I achieved my goal to get Vince and Yao my two fav players on the same team.
> 
> you should give me a 5 rating for being nice! just kidding.


Whose your third favourite player.. maybe I have him and I can rip you off


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> I accepted your offer, when people saw this trade they will probably say this toiletscrubber guy is a retard!
> 
> You totally rip off me, but don't worry, it's just a game, I don't get a prize or anything for winning it, but I achieved my goal to get Vince and Yao my two fav players on the same team.


You think I ripped you off? Let's see. I'm using Vince's last healthy season, the 2000-2001 campaign for reference (because he is 100% healthy and coming off the USA team, just like then).

*Vince vs. J-Rose*
27.6ppg, 5.5rpg, 3.9apg, 1.52spg, 1.09bpg, in 39.7mpg.
22.1ppg, 4.3rpg, 4.8apg, 0.88spg, 0.28bpg, in 40.9mpg.

*JYD vs. Glenn*
9.7ppg, 9.2rpg, 1.3apg, 1.63spg, 0.37bpg, in 33mpg.
20.8ppg, 6.6rpg, 3.0apg, 1.32spg, 0.38bpg, in 37.6mpg.

*Your 2 vs. My 2*
37.3ppg, 14.7rpg, 5.2apg, 3.15spg, 1.46bpg.
42.9ppg, 10.9rpg, 7.8apg, 2.2spg, 0.66bpg.

That isn't a significant difference. Plus, you had too many swingmen before. Now, you have a legit PF to go alongside Yao.

*Your Team Now*:
Bobby Jackson
Vince Carter
Morris Peterson
Jerome Williams
Yao Ming

*My Team Now*:
Michael Redd
Jalen Rose
Rashard Lewis
Glenn Robinson
Theo Ratliff

And keep in mind that VC and Yao are the best two players on both rosters. That isn't such a ripoff, is it?


----------



## toiletscrubber

how I see this trade is I gave up two 20ppg scorer for one super star and a solid role player. Yes, numberwise, it probably won't be much of a difference. But I think Rose and Robinson are both going to average around the same number again. Rose around 20 ppg, with Big Dog maybe down to around 18. But whether Vince will get back to his 27ppg form, and will Jerome's effect and number be reduced with Moiso, and Bosh in the team give u the advantage in this trade.


----------



## speedythief

Ok, well obviously I wouldn't have made the trade if it didn't benefit me. But I still don't think you're getting a raw deal out of it.

Oh, and I am a Raptors fan, too! How 'bout adding me to your club?


----------



## toiletscrubber

right now my line up have 3 raptors players


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I just traded Iverson, 190, 374 for Ron Artest, Steve Nash, 355.

My current lineup is.

PG Steve Nash
SG Ron Artest
SF Al Harrington
PF Kenyon Martin - Tyson Chandler
C Stromile Swift.


----------



## speedythief

You should see if you can slide TC in at the 5. He will get more PT than Stro this season, so his numbers will be better.


----------



## Slasher

How 'bout them Jays...........................................


----------



## speedythief

The Jays? It's too bad. At least they got rid of Service! We could be up by 10 at the bottom of the 9th and still lose by 10. Ugly, ugly pitching.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

soccer yesterday-- 4 goals, ladies


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> soccer yesterday-- 4 goals, ladies


yo, what team do u play for?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> yo, what team do u play for?


Ajax Warriors -- Premier -- under 16.


----------



## speedythief

Almost 15,000 posts, now.

How many by new years?

I'm guessing.... 26,500.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*I got three Vince Carter HS pictures*

Which one should I use?


----------



## toiletscrubber

*Re: I got three Vince Carter HS pictures*










this one is the best!


----------



## speedythief

How big is TJ Kidd's head? In every picture I've seen, I can't take my eyes off the poor kid's melon.










picture from nba.com, Andrew D. Bernstein/NBAE


----------



## MadFishX

why was tha name of this thread changed?


----------



## MadFishX

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> How big is TJ Kidd's head? In every picture I've seen, I can't take my eyes off the poor kid's melon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture from nba.com, Andrew D. Bernstein/NBAE





hahaha yea, iz bigga than his mom's


----------



## speedythief

Ok, NOW we have 15000 posts.

Raptors Community Thread, Official OT Dream Thread, Raptors BBQ... as rose by any other name..


----------



## Crossword

Hey, I'm posting again after a one week absence while I was at my aunt's cottage. Didn't do anything there, just blasted music, played Monopoly and played cards really.

Anyway that was just in case anyone was wondering where I was...


----------



## Ben1

I was away for a week too.


----------



## MadFishX

i got a question...who qualifies fo tha olympics in this tournament?


----------



## Crossword

test


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

you testin out that lame rock and roll sig? wanksta ish..


----------



## Football Fanatic

who gonna watch the game tonight....u.s.a vs canada.....at 10 pm


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

no one... it's not on tv.. I THINK


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> you testin out that lame rock and roll sig? wanksta ish..


yyyup... 

Alice in Chains - Dirt... best CD of the 90's. :yes:

You probably have no clue what I'm talking about... :grinning:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

you guys hear the new bow wow cd? lol


----------



## speedythief

I get to have my wisdom teeth yanked tomorrow... if I make any idiotic posts its because I'm doped up.


----------



## Football Fanatic

who saw mars last night or on tuesday night, i couldnt find it :upset: 

i hope it still up there tonight


----------



## Crossword

It's the closest it's gonna be in like 20 000 years tonight.


----------



## Porn Player

> who saw mars last night or on tuesday night, i couldnt find it


i got laffed at becoz i sed we mite not be able to see it damn i am laffin now :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I'm leaving now to go camping with some friends up in Balsam lake for the weekend.

Gona get so hammered every night..have fun LADIES!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I'm leaving now to go camping with some friends up in Balsam lake for the weekend.
> 
> Gona get so hammered every night..have fun LADIES!


camping? what are you a girl scout? lol


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> I was away for a week too.


yeah, i just got back from a week of debauchery, houseboating on shuswap lake. insane...


----------



## Crossword

test


----------



## speedythief

*Future of the NBA?*










The Next Generation: Allen Iverson II and T.J. Kidd hoist the championship trophy at the FIBA America Olympic Qualifying Tournament.
Andrew D. Bernstein/NBAE

A sign of things to come?


----------



## Football Fanatic

**** man back to school, i cant sleep


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Football Fanatic</b>!
> **** man back to school, i cant sleep


OMFG same here... I've been trying to sleep since like 10!


----------



## Football Fanatic

end the drought


----------



## Jehuisthere

Hey guys, I'm in Uni now, havent been on in awhile, dorm life is great, hows everyone else doing on the Raps board, we still need to catch the Lakers....


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> Hey guys, I'm in Uni now, havent been on in awhile, dorm life is great, hows everyone else doing on the Raps board, we still need to catch the Lakers....


what uni do u go to and what major?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

Ahh i've been in high school way too long.. i can't wait till next year when i go to college


----------



## trick

OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!!

(drama post, just something i need to let out)

i think my gf and i are finally through. when i saw her this afternoon i was so determined to end the relationship but i think i just a HUGE mistake. 

i can barely comprehend understand the situation let alone stomach it.

EDIT: it's hurting like a b*tch


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

ya anyways.. when are we getting a nfl team guy.. the nfl is the illest league..

oh ya murder man is your dime piece(if she is one) hot or what? does this hunny got back? haha


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> oh ya murder man is your dime piece(if she is one) hot or what? does this hunny got back? haha


i couldn't care less anymore. she's :nuts: and doesn't know what she wants.


----------



## Crossword

We need more topics...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

first week of school-- i really didn't want to go to school, but now i love it.

my classes are awesome, mainly the people, not the subject, i have one grade 9 class (i failed french last year, then failed it in summer school)..but other than that it's awesome, well weekdays, its all about homework and basketball, and on weekends, going out. so i'll probably only get on here 1-2 hours a week.


----------



## Crossword

Man... I have chemistry, physics, a spare and media studies.

I have chem & physics in the morning, and the latter two after lunch. Chem is pretty easy so far because there's so many smart people in the class, and we finish all our homework in class... physics is HARD as hell... our teacher is the head of the department, therefore the hardest one... he wrote the damn curriculum for chrissakes!!! On Thursday we did a lab due yesterday, and yesterday he gave us an essay due October 1st. On top of that we had homework.

Now here's the good part... on day 1's I have my spare right after lunch, so I have a double lunch and I get to finish my homework. On day 2's I have a 4th period spare, so I can just finish off the homework and leave early. On top of that, my other class is media studies, which is essentially an arguing class. My class is half JAPS (Jewish American Princess for those who don't know) and it's great because they're all fun to argue against. Obviously I wouldn't like being in any other class with them... and they NEVER SHUT UP, but I still have some friends in the class and it's always fun calling the JAPs sheeps and denouncing their favourite TV shows as crap. Plus the homework is EASY and FUN.... Honestly I couldn't ask for a better class.

So I have a pretty good 1st semester, and I think I'll do fine. I gotta stop messing around this year though.

I'm in grade 11 by the way...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

this symester i have english, civics, math, lunch, and then gr.9 french. i'm glad i have gr.9 french last because i did all the stuff already last year, so i finish it in like 3 seconds while the other kids are struggling, so then i just sleep during that class, then the bell rings in no time.

i'm not sure if i get a spare in gr.12 because i failed tech. last year, so i guess i'll have to take a class to make up for that in gr.12, that sucks. but this year i don't think i'll fail anything, it's not that i'm dumb, i'm actually really smart, it's just i'm too lazy to pay attention, talk, be the class clown, and sleep at the same time!


----------



## trick

i used to love PHYSICS. that was prolly my favourite subject back in high school, next to english of course (shakespeare owns me  ).

good thing i don't have to wear uni's no more


----------



## speedythief

Did someone say English?

First day of classes for me today. Sometimes I wonder why I bother to be an English major, but when I step into a class of 90 students, and 70 are girls, I have no regrets...


----------



## Crossword

post 3500!!!!!!

BTW speedy I'd love to have your english class... :drool:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> post 3500!!!!!!
> 
> BTW speedy I'd love to have your english class... :drool:


Class? I have five similar English classes with about the same ratio. And this is my third year, so I've had like a dozen of them. God bless university...


----------



## Crossword

hey, this is just some crap I just wrote up for media studies class... it needs a title though, what should I name it?



---------------------------------------------------------

This offseason in the NBA, there have been blockbuster trades, big signings, coach hirings, and everything you’d normally expect to go on around the league. Another thing that happened was some teams getting new jerseys. Over the past two years, ten teams have either changed their jerseys or added an alternate jersey, including four this offseason. All of them did it for either better luck in the season, or to get a fresh look, but mostly to make more money. Teams like Orlando, the LA Lakers, or Toronto, who all have extremely marketable players in Tracy McGrady, Kobe Bryant, and Vince Carter, respectively, will gain lots of profits on jersey sales. A lot of fans or insecure, teenage, casual fans that want to look like true fans and shell out money to do so, will buy the new jerseys, even if they have the old ones.

The Cleveland Cavaliers and Denver Nuggets had the worst record in the NBA last season at 17-65 each, and both teams got new jerseys for the upcoming season. Cleveland now has arguably the best high school player of all time, on their team in Lebron James. Almost every person between the ages 10-25 knows who Lebron is, NBA fan or not. I’ve already seen James jerseys worn by kids, and the guy hasn’t even played a single NBA game! The Nuggets also got a great player in the draft, but of course he wasn’t as hyped or as good, frankly, as James, so not many people are wearing their jerseys yet. However, it’s not uncommon to see someone wearing a retro Nuggets jersey at all, which brings me to my next point.

Retro jerseys have been common and extremely popular the past couple of years. It’s amazing how they just bring back a jersey from the 80’s and suddenly, tons of teens are going out and buying them. It’s an absolute lack of originality, but hey, it sells. And as long as we see Bow Wow wearing a retro Nuggets jersey or whatever rapper wearing whatever old jersey, it’s going to keep selling.

Now, back to Toronto. The Raptors are getting a third jersey to be worn in some away games (at least 12) and will be shown to the Raptors fans on opening night. The new jerseys are supposed to try to connect better with the rest of Canada, as they will be red and will sport a maple leaf on the shorts. This move comes a week after the Toronto Blue Jays dropped the maple leaf from their logo. Explains Raptors president Richard Peddie, "We're not slamming the Blue Jays. We're just going in a different direction." A different direction will definitely be needed after a 24-58 season full of injuries to the Raptors’ best players, including superstar Vince Carter. But lets not kid ourselves, this is 99% a business move, especially after Carter’s amazing performance at the Olympic qualifiers for Team USA. Now that fans all over the league are jumping back on the Carter bandwagon, it’s a great time to release yet another jersey bearing his number and name.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> hey, this is just some crap I just wrote up for media studies class... it needs a title though, what should I name it?
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This offseason in the NBA, there have been blockbuster trades, big signings, coach hirings, and everything you’d normally expect to go on around the league. Another thing that happened was some teams getting new jerseys. Over the past two years, ten teams have either changed their jerseys or added an alternate jersey, including four this offseason. All of them did it for either better luck in the season, or to get a fresh look, but mostly to make more money. Teams like Orlando, the LA Lakers, or Toronto, who all have extremely marketable players in Tracy McGrady, Kobe Bryant, and Vince Carter, respectively, will gain lots of profits on jersey sales. A lot of fans or insecure, teenage, casual fans that want to look like true fans and shell out money to do so, will buy the new jerseys, even if they have the old ones.
> 
> The Cleveland Cavaliers and Denver Nuggets had the worst record in the NBA last season at 17-65 each, and both teams got new jerseys for the upcoming season. Cleveland now has arguably the best high school player of all time, on their team in Lebron James. Almost every person between the ages 10-25 knows who Lebron is, NBA fan or not. I’ve already seen James jerseys worn by kids, and the guy hasn’t even played a single NBA game! The Nuggets also got a great player in the draft, but of course he wasn’t as hyped or as good, frankly, as James, so not many people are wearing their jerseys yet. However, it’s not uncommon to see someone wearing a retro Nuggets jersey at all, which brings me to my next point.
> 
> Retro jerseys have been common and extremely popular the past couple of years. It’s amazing how they just bring back a jersey from the 80’s and suddenly, tons of teens are going out and buying them. It’s an absolute lack of originality, but hey, it sells. And as long as we see Bow Wow wearing a retro Nuggets jersey or whatever rapper wearing whatever old jersey, it’s going to keep selling.
> 
> Now, back to Toronto. The Raptors are getting a third jersey to be worn in some away games (at least 12) and will be shown to the Raptors fans on opening night. The new jerseys are supposed to try to connect better with the rest of Canada, as they will be red and will sport a maple leaf on the shorts. This move comes a week after the Toronto Blue Jays dropped the maple leaf from their logo. Explains Raptors president Richard Peddie, "We're not slamming the Blue Jays. We're just going in a different direction." A different direction will definitely be needed after a 24-58 season full of injuries to the Raptors’ best players, including superstar Vince Carter. But lets not kid ourselves, this is 99% a business move, especially after Carter’s amazing performance at the Olympic qualifiers for Team USA. Now that fans all over the league are jumping back on the Carter bandwagon, it’s a great time to release yet another jersey bearing his number and name.


i aint reading all that unless i get paid ... lol


----------



## Crossword

lol... c'mon man can't you at least suggest something?


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> hey, this is just some crap I just wrote up for media studies class... it needs a title though, what should I name it?
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This offseason in the NBA, there have been blockbuster trades, big signings, coach hirings, and everything you’d normally expect to go on around the league. Another thing that happened was some teams getting new jerseys. Over the past two years, ten teams have either changed their jerseys or added an alternate jersey, including four this offseason. All of them did it for either better luck in the season, or to get a fresh look, but mostly to make more money. Teams like Orlando, the LA Lakers, or Toronto, who all have extremely marketable players in Tracy McGrady, Kobe Bryant, and Vince Carter, respectively, will gain lots of profits on jersey sales. A lot of fans or insecure, teenage, casual fans that want to look like true fans and shell out money to do so, will buy the new jerseys, even if they have the old ones.
> 
> The Cleveland Cavaliers and Denver Nuggets had the worst record in the NBA last season at 17-65 each, and both teams got new jerseys for the upcoming season. Cleveland now has arguably the best high school player of all time, on their team in Lebron James. Almost every person between the ages 10-25 knows who Lebron is, NBA fan or not. I’ve already seen James jerseys worn by kids, and the guy hasn’t even played a single NBA game! The Nuggets also got a great player in the draft, but of course he wasn’t as hyped or as good, frankly, as James, so not many people are wearing their jerseys yet. However, it’s not uncommon to see someone wearing a retro Nuggets jersey at all, which brings me to my next point.
> 
> Retro jerseys have been common and extremely popular the past couple of years. It’s amazing how they just bring back a jersey from the 80’s and suddenly, tons of teens are going out and buying them. It’s an absolute lack of originality, but hey, it sells. And as long as we see Bow Wow wearing a retro Nuggets jersey or whatever rapper wearing whatever old jersey, it’s going to keep selling.
> 
> Now, back to Toronto. The Raptors are getting a third jersey to be worn in some away games (at least 12) and will be shown to the Raptors fans on opening night. The new jerseys are supposed to try to connect better with the rest of Canada, as they will be red and will sport a maple leaf on the shorts. This move comes a week after the Toronto Blue Jays dropped the maple leaf from their logo. Explains Raptors president Richard Peddie, "We're not slamming the Blue Jays. We're just going in a different direction." A different direction will definitely be needed after a 24-58 season full of injuries to the Raptors’ best players, including superstar Vince Carter. But lets not kid ourselves, this is 99% a business move, especially after Carter’s amazing performance at the Olympic qualifiers for Team USA. Now that fans all over the league are jumping back on the Carter bandwagon, it’s a great time to release yet another jersey bearing his number and name.


should've included how Davis should play the 4 while Moiso the 5


----------



## speedythief

What about "the price of uniformity." That might be clever enough to impress a high-school teacher. Just don't let any girls see the title, cause working hard in media studies class just isn't gonna get you any play.


----------



## Porn Player

But sum mite dig that the fact that he is gonna get a great job wiv loadsa money ........ or he may jus sound like a nerd


----------



## MadFishX

iz post number 700 fo this thread:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## speedythief

So Ryan Malcolm won Canadian Idol. Big deal, right? Well, around here it is. This whole damn city is just Canadian Idol crazy...

We already gave him the key to the city. Now that he has won, what do they give him? The city?

It's funny how they had a big party for him at St. Laurence College, considering the fact he went there for one term then dropped out. :dead:


----------



## Crossword

What's Canadian Idol?



Seriously I know what it is, or at least kinda... some stupid ripoff of American Idol? The really stupid show that stupid teens watch? Anyway never grabbed my attention... then again I don't consider myself a stupid teenage girl who wears sweatpants with the attention span of a poodle with my head shoved up my as</i>s.


----------



## speedythief

It's the same show as the American one. It's not really a ripoff, because the show is a franchise, with different versions all over the world. The only difference is that each country has it's own set of judges and show host.

The only reason it is such a big deal here is because the guy that won, Ryan, is a hometown boy.

It's kinda funny, actually. I couldn't ignore the show if I tried. My mom is obsessed with the show and flipped out when a girl named Toya (sp?) got voted off. And on top of that, my friend works at this bar in Amherstview, which happens to be the restaurant that Ryan's dad owns, and my friend has been getting paid to stay late and just vote over and over again. So I'm in the middle of everything. :sigh: 

Here's a recap of the series: goes from 15000 people that auditioned to 100 finalists, then it gets narrowed down to 10 + wildcard nominees. Ryan was actually eliminated at one point, but got back in as a wildcard. Then he kept doing well and eventually made it to the top 5, 4, 3, 2... and now he is the winner.

And now thank God it is done with. I won't have to hear about it... that is, once the big parade for Ryan happens. First Kirk Muller and Doug Gilmour retire, now Ryan wins Canadian Idol--it's been a big week for this little craptown.


----------



## Porn Player

> some stupid ripoff of American Idol?


 the show was actually first created in Great Britain where simon cowell invented the idea! so really that statment is kinda incorrect!


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> the show was actually first created in Great Britain where simon cowell invented the idea! so really that statment is kinda incorrect!


Simon Cowell, the brilliant mind that brought us S-Club 7!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

hey we're only 1200+ behind the laker boards!


----------



## Vinsanity

were trailing portland by like a ton of posts


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> were trailing portland by like a ton of posts


we aint catching them guy.. im happy with third lol


----------



## speedythief

This thread is pretty much dead, isn't it? No one posts here anymore.


----------



## Vinsanity

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 5. Obie Trice


u gotta be kiddin!


----------



## trick

vote murdarous for raptor board HOF 2003


----------



## Crossword

You mean 2004?


----------



## toiletscrubber

let's post stuff in this thread!!

I am writing for the basketball section in our school magazine, and me and my co writer each month has to come out with a topic that we kinda debate with.

So this month, my partner comes up with the topic:

"The Raptors will finish over 500 this season"

and he choses to be for and I am forced to be against.

Althought I think the Raptors will finish over 500 this season, I still have to be a vallain and argue that the Raptors will finish with another sub 500 season.

What kind of things can I talk about?

I have some thoughts

1. Vince will get hurt again (once again, I am forced to write against the Raptors will finish over 500, so I have to bs somethings that I don't even agree my self)

2. East getting better

3. useless signings in the off season (again, I don't agree, but I have to say that.)


What other things can I write about, please give me some comments and thoughts.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> What other things can I write about, please give me some comments and thoughts.


you can check here for sources:
http://www.manzonderkop.be/Post/?P_ID=1191


----------



## Vinsanity

imma catch some Z's


----------



## Jehuisthere

Hey guys, havent posted in awhile, hows everyone doing??? We still havent caught the Lakers eh...


----------



## Crossword

OMG!!!!! Where were you man?!?!?! You best keep postin here...


----------



## Jehuisthere

Hey I started university, thats where I've been, I'm at this Christian University near Hamilton, majoring in perhaps philosophy. Uni is great, so is living on your own. Haven't been on the comp much though since I got there, I'll make more of an effort to go on bbb.net, but it'll probably be much later at night...


----------



## Porn Player

welcome back we need some more postin trainin camp will help things move along alot quicker


----------



## Porn Player

we are catchin the lakers quik this is good and i have ova 400+ posts


----------



## Aurelino

I am surprised no one is talking about Vince Carter's engagement to college sweetheart Ellen Rucker. Maye I missed the thread.


----------



## sammysamosa

*Raptors TV*

can someone tell me how much it costs...i need to kno before i can get it


----------



## speedythief

If you already have a Digital Terminal, Cogeco charges $6.99 a month for their 'Sports Package.' That includes NBA TV (Raptors TV), ESPN Classic Canada, NHL TV (Leafs TV), Fox Sportsworld (which plays mostly soccer and rugby, and some Aussie-rules football), 2 Horse Racing channels which are a huge waste, and an extreme sports channel (which is also mostly a waste).

The funny thing is that I have Cogeco broadband internet too. So when I went to get my Terminal and order the Raptors channel just a few days ago, the amount I was paying per month actually went _down_ four or five dollars. If you have Cogeco broadband+basic cable+value packs (comedy network, tsn--stuff like that)+the sports package, you pay less than if you didn't have the sports package at all. Go figure.

If anyone out there is on Rogers, post any differences there are in service. I'm not in Toronto so I have Cogeco.


----------



## sammysamosa

thx but i'm looking for prices in toronto...with rogers...and hopefully i dun have to get it in a huge sports package...


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> we are catchin the lakers quik this is good and i have ova 400+ posts



now we're 300 behind.. its only a matter of time


----------



## Porn Player

its cos the raps are the best, we have ROY, MVP and in many of our 6th men and improved playas mite gain awards. now what do the have apart from allegations?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

ya when that kobe thing happend they started to move ahead of us. but after that we have gained on them fast... when i joined this forum we wer like 7000 posts behind the lake show.. now we're only 300+ posts behind!!


----------



## trick

testing sig...


----------



## trick

there ya go


----------



## Vinsanity

the bulls and the blazers are light years ahead of us though


----------



## Crossword

Who's following baseball? Watching the Cubs-Marlins game, the Cubs JUST hit a 2-run shot and lead it 5-3 in game 7.

The only team I'm really rooting for is the Red Sox though, as I'd be happy with either the Marlins or Cubs going to the WS. As long as the Sox win it all baby!


----------



## speedythief

Cubs-Sox, that is the only way I will watch the World Series. I couldn't care less about the Marlins, and the Yankees? I hate that you can go out and buy a championship team... their deal with Man- United is one unholy alliance!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Cubs-Sox, that is the only way I will watch the World Series. I couldn't care less about the Marlins, and the Yankees? I hate that you can go out and buy a championship team... their deal with Man- United is one unholy alliance!



marlins just won... lol they are going to the world series...


----------



## Crossword

YUP! If the Yankees win the Marlins will win, if the Sox win then HOPEFULLY Boston can pull it off!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

steve bartmen messed the cubs up lol


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> steve bartmen messed the cubs up lol


Naw man.. the Cubs messed up the Cubs, plain & simple. They blew a 3 games to 1 lead with their two best pitchers. And Alex Gonzalez had that huge error in game 6. Man am I glad we gave him away!


----------



## trick

in any other case:

does anyone often skim what ballocks posts nowadays? he could easily sum up his points in 5 or 6 bulleted lines.


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> in any other case:
> 
> does anyone often skim what ballocks posts nowadays? he could easily sum up his points in 5 or 6 bulleted lines.


and your point is?


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> and your point is?


his posts are too long IMO. not flaming and don't take any offense to it.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Naw man.. the Cubs messed up the Cubs, plain & simple. They blew a 3 games to 1 lead with their two best pitchers. And Alex Gonzalez had that huge error in game 6. Man am I glad we gave him away!


alou woulda caught the ball and the cubs woulda been in the world series..

it's the truth.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> alou woulda caught the ball and the cubs woulda been in the world series..
> 
> it's the truth.


they were given another chance, and blew it. it's more like 'choke' rather than 'curse'


----------



## toiletscrubber

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> his posts are too long IMO. not flaming and don't take any offense to it.


Well, at least he puts thoughts into his stuff, kingofking and robyg's posts are quite long too, but they are all quite informative. 

I got your point now tho.


----------



## Crossword

WE ARE OFFICIALLY TIED WITH THE LAKERS!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword

WE OFFICIALLY HAVE MORE POSTS THAN THE LAKERS BOARD!!!!!!!

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :twave: :djparty: 

PUMP UP THE GINO BEATS CAUSE WE JUST MOVED TO 3RD PLACE!!!!!!!


----------



## Ph03NIX99

And now we are 1 up..


----------



## Crossword

Make that 3.... errr 4...


----------



## toiletscrubber

Make that a lot!! I can't believe we have come such a long way, remember when I first starting posting here, Budweiser, and shadow I think are the ones that's here. And it seems like it's impossible to come evern close to the Laker's board. And now we have Skywalker, Jehuisthere, speedythief, and hellbot etc. here. 

Raptors fan are the best!! (so remember to give me a 5 rating!)


----------



## trick

i was here before most of you

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

Not me.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Not me.


then i'll have to kill you :sour:


----------



## Crossword

Vinsanity was also here before me. He's the only regular poster (although he's not that regular anymore) that posts here that's been here longer than me because Shoadows only posts in the EBB when he does post, if he posts at all I don't know.

And you can't kill me before I kill you... I'm Persian, which makes me a terrorist.


----------



## trick

if my account were to be deleted along with my post count, i wonder how far i'd set back the raps board


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> if my account were to be deleted along with my post count, i wonder how far i'd set back the raps board


Not as much as I would.


----------



## Crossword

Or Skywalker


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Bud and I probably have at least 4 thousand of the posts on the raps board. It's a little sick really.


----------



## trick

1. close BBBoards.net
2. unplug
3. ????
4. Profit

:laugh:


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Bud and I probably have at least 4 thousand of the posts on the raps board. It's a little sick really.


:laugh:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

oh **** we passed the lakers now we're # 3 on bbb.net.. guess no1 saw it..


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> oh **** we passed the lakers now we're # 3 on bbb.net.. guess i'm the last one to see it..


fixed


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 1. close BBBoards.net
> 2. unplug
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit
> 
> :laugh:


1. Collect Underpants.
2. ???
3. Profit!


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> oh **** we passed the lakers now we're # 3 on bbb.net.. guess no1 saw it..


Dude, where you been??? That's old news.


----------



## trick

anyone care for a raps board meet?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> anyone care for a raps board meet?


We tried that last year at the VCCASG but it didn't work out... but yeah I'm up for it.


----------



## trick

just wanna see how everyone is in person. it could be fun.

(and yes this includes you toiletscrubber :laugh: )


----------



## toiletscrubber

I am wondering what u look like too.


----------



## trick

:uhoh:
uhh ok. i'm just wondering how everyone is in person. doesn't matter what they look like.

:uhoh:


----------



## madman

:yes: Good Idea for the VCCASG


----------



## toiletscrubber

VCCASG is Vince charity game right?


----------



## trick

f*** no, you couldn't have been farther off


----------



## toiletscrubber

oh, so what's VCCASG?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> oh, so what's VCCASG?


He was being sarcastic... it's the charity game...


----------



## toiletscrubber

ok, i m just making sure.


----------



## trick

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Slasher

LMAO The dream thread is still alive?? :grinning:


----------



## toiletscrubber

it's everyone's fav thread.


----------



## toiletscrubber

Hey guyz, this is going to be my last post for a while, school is getting so busy, so I have decided to quit posting on this board for a while so I can focus a bit better.

It's been fun posting here, and it's cool meeting guyz like Jehuisthere, Steve Hartfiel, Budweiser, SkywalkerAC, Riffleman, shadow, Rapsfan, and all others. 

Anywaz, thanks guyz, enjoy the NBA season, and Raptors fans are the best!

toiletscrubber


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> Hey guyz, this is going to be my last post for a while, school is getting so busy, so I have decided to quit posting on this board for a while so I can focus a bit better.
> 
> It's been fun posting here, and it's cool meeting guyz like Jehuisthere, Steve Hartfiel, Budweiser, SkywalkerAC, Riffleman, shadow, Rapsfan, and all others.
> 
> Anywaz, thanks guyz, enjoy the NBA season, and Raptors fans are the best!
> 
> toiletscrubber


good luck with school. hope to hear from you someday before too long.


----------



## speedythief

TTYL Scrub. Have fun.


----------



## Crossword

Damn... good luck with school man!

Just remember... all of us at the Raps' forum got yo' back man... WE LOVE YA MAN WE LOVE YA!!!!!! So wheneva you be in trouble, don't worry cuz the Raps homies got it down n we got yo back, cuz WE LOVE YA!!!!


----------



## trick

with toiletscrubber gone, we're FREE. FREE TO DO ANYTHING WE WANT!!!11
































































i'm cold and frightened


----------



## Porn Player

gonna miss ya ur a great poster u aint gonna be gone for to long are you? u were talkin as if u aint gonna be here the next season and we cant hav u gon fo that long!


----------



## Crossword

I made a thread about this in the EBB forum but I'm posting it here too...

What are you gyus gonna be for halloween? And are you going trick or treating, partying, watching an NBA game, masturbating and doing nothing at home, etc...?

Anyway I'm going to dress up as a J.A.P. to school and go trick or treating as one too... it's gonna be so jokes. I'm gonna write "Abercrappy" on one of my shirts I never use, wear sweatpants and those wooly socks... I'm also gonna make my hair jappy... plus I'm gonna be obnoxiously loud in class and have a cell phone conversation with someone sitting next to me. 

After trick or treating I'm gonna go to a party near my place. All in all it should be real fun!

You guys?


----------



## trick

for Hallowe'en i'll be finishing up an assignment that'd be due the next day


----------



## Crossword

Dude, Halloween's on a Friday.


----------



## trick

being i'm part of the IT department, some of my assignments must be handed in online

it's due on Sat. by 5 PM


----------



## SkywalkerAC

i'm dressing up as Luke Skywalker of all people, i'll try to put a photo up if the costume works out. i guess i'll be going to some bar, hope it isn't lame. first off i'll be watching bball of course.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

for halloween, i want to get an alf mask and just get high with my buddies, and just walk around, meet some chicks, you know.

hopefully theres a party or soemthing cause it'll be cold outside.


----------



## MadFishX

im gon be wearin blue jeans n a blue shirt..and call ma self h2o to impress ma science teacher


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> for halloween, i want to get an alf mask and just get high with my buddies, and just walk around, meet some chicks, you know.
> 
> hopefully theres a party or soemthing cause it'll be cold outside.


hot-masking the alf head, man that's classic.

i think the skywalker thing should turn out ok. i have the hair for it and it's really just a martial arts giy (sp) with a light saber of some kind. halloween nerd style! gotta love it. 

i'll try to have my 4000th post that day and post a photo of skywalker along with it.


----------



## speedythief

Hallowe'en: Pub Crawl.

Actually, pretty much any holiday is a pub crawl around campus. Plus, there is a big football game on Saturday, so I don't think anyone will be sleeping.


----------



## Porn Player

soz i aint posted in a while but i cant get on the net at the mo i am in ma mates house mike and its halloween and i feel so sik cos we ate his lil bros n siss sweets. i will try to get on as soon as possible. gaz


----------



## Vinsanity

will my thread stay forever.....i hope so


----------



## Vinsanity

i cant believe how this thread grew, in the start everyone was hating sayin "lock it up" and stuff like that and now look at it


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> soz i aint posted in a while but i cant get on the net at the mo i am in ma mates house mike and its halloween and i feel so sik cos we ate his lil bros n siss sweets. i will try to get on as soon as possible. gaz


'

engrish, speak it?


----------



## speedythief

Almost 20,000 posts now. We are really rolling.


----------



## speedythief

Money talks
But it can't sing and dance
And it don't walk
As long as I can have you here with me
I'd much rather be
Forever in blue jeans, babe.


----------



## Vinsanity

2pac - pain.....best rap song ever


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> 2pac - pain.....best rap song ever


No way man. Triumph, Wu Tang Clan. Doesn't get any better than that track.


----------



## Crossword

Best rap songs ever:

Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise
Sir Mix-A-Lot - Baby got back
House of Pain - Jump Around
Naughty by Nature - Hip Hop Hooray
NWA - F**k da Police


----------



## trick

i remember a time when i enjoyed listening to the urban music

:sigh:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Best rap songs ever:
> 
> Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise
> Sir Mix-A-Lot - Baby got back
> House of Pain - Jump Around
> Naughty by Nature - Hip Hop Hooray
> NWA - F**k da Police


Add Biggie Smalls - Juicy to that list.
Gangsta's Paradise? Really?


----------



## Crossword

I dunno... it's a great song though.

"Pain" is a wicked song, I don't know if it's his best though, let alone the best rap song by anyone.

But really anything after Pac & Biggie sucks IMO. Except for Wu Tang & ex-NWA members. And Snoop Doggy Dogg. Old schol rap & 80's rap owns the crap out of new rap.


----------



## Crossword

So <i>anyway</i>...


----------



## speedythief

Is Earl Watson the second-smallest guy in the NBA?
It's funny if both of the NBA's smallest players are named Earl.


----------



## trick

Acie Earl was pretty big


----------



## Porn Player

> engrish, speak it?


 were u bein funny or juz plain dumb???:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

New avatar... how do y'all like it?


----------



## trick

it sucks


----------



## Crossword

Naw, it's just you.


----------



## Crossword

By the way, you guys think we could get to 100,000 posts before the Blazers board?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

My personal favourite rap song is Dead Wrong By Biggie, and Step Into A World by KRS-One.

Rap today is actually better than people think.

Nas, Jadakiss, Jay-z, Eminem, Canibus, Fabolous, Ludacris, Method Man are still putting out good music, though havd gone slightly downhill from older stuff, though that is argurable.

Then theres newcomers like Lloyd Banks, Tony Yayo, Jae Hood, Obie Trice who are very talented and have tons of potential.


----------



## speedythief

I think it is high-time everyone gave this thread a 5-star rating. 

It's kind of like the long-running random comment thread in everything but basketball.


----------



## trick

maybe if Chingy goes away, i'll start listening to rap again


----------



## speedythief

Did everyone take a minute at 11:00 to thank our fallen kin today? Keep in mind that we could all be speaking German right now if it wasn't for people our age going overseas and dying for us.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Did everyone take a minute at 11:00 to thank our fallen kin today? Keep in mind that we could all be speaking German right now if it wasn't for people our age going overseas and dying for us.


yup, but during class, this stupid ***** behind me was writing and erasing something on paper during the 2.5 mins we gave silence.

, no respect at all.


----------



## Crossword

Was she German?


----------



## trick

:laugh:
shouldn't matter anyways, being a canadian citizen and all.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> :laugh:
> shouldn't matter anyways, being a canadian citizen and all.


Of course it does. Not saying what she did was right, but if she had a German background and Canadian or American or British or whatevef country's soldiers killed one or more of her relatives, I can understand that.

Don't tell me you wouldn't at least find it difficult to pay tribute to the soldiers who killed your grandparents.


----------



## trick

let's say she is German, and she's a canadian citizen, she'd still have to pay respects to those who have died to make this country what it is know.

because of those who fought against the germans, they made this country as great as it is.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

finally topped 4 grand. the addiction continues...


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> finally topped 4 grand. the addiction continues...


you make me sick :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

OK


----------



## Crossword

guys...


----------



## Crossword

I


----------



## Crossword

swear


----------



## Crossword

that


----------



## Crossword

by


----------



## Crossword

the


----------



## Crossword

end


----------



## Crossword

of


----------



## Crossword

today


----------



## Crossword

I,


----------



## Crossword

Budweiser_Boy,


----------



## Crossword

will


----------



## Crossword

have


----------



## Crossword

posted


----------



## Crossword

at


----------



## Crossword

least


----------



## Crossword

one


----------



## Crossword

hundred


----------



## Crossword

times!!!


----------



## Crossword

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slasher

What the hell are you on kid. Stop spamming man, you're just gay.


----------



## Crossword

What? I'm not gay... sorry to let you down though.


----------



## trick

HA! HA!
i'm spamming!!!11


----------



## SkywalkerAC

easy on the post padding boys.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> easy on the post padding boys.


you're 57 pages late


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> you're 57 pages late


LOL....

Post padding... pshhh....


----------



## Crossword

YO YO YO ASIAN BALLAZ IN DA HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> What? I'm not gay...


damn coulda fooled me 



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> YO YO YO ASIAN BALLAZ IN DA HOUSE!!!!!


you one of the 5 foot kids playing ball? lol


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> you one of the 5 foot kids playing ball? lol


LMAO!!!


----------



## Slasher

*S.p.a.m.*

Whats your favorite smilie? I like the :spam:!


----------



## Crossword

Move htis to the OT thread.


----------



## Crossword

I'm out. Goodnight.


----------



## speedythief

> Users Browsing Forum: (Majestic*, newmessiah10, NeoSamurai, chibullsfan4life, hellbot*, francessuen, AdamIllman, ballocks*, :TorontoRaptors:, Rawker, Slasher, AirCanadaCarter, Junkyard Dog13, madman, speedythief)


A little trade rumour and we get a huge influx of browsers on this board. Is this all people are interested in?



> Users Browsing Forum: (Budweiser_Boy, macro6*, NeoSamurai, RapsFan, hellbot*, tmlblue, AdamIllman, ballocks*, :TorontoRaptors:, KeonBackinTO*, chan_icon, naai, Rawker, Bulls96*, wadecaroneddie, bc_bjorkman, Slasher, rohawk24, AirCanadaCarter, JPBulls, greekbullsfan, speedythief)


----------



## Crossword

Trade rumours <i>are</i> really exciting you know... especially when they're as close to completion as these are.


----------



## trick

you know i don't really like to talk about trade rumours or possible trades, but a whole bunch of newstations, radio stations, and even NBA stations were talking bout it.


----------



## speedythief

Classic Exchange by Leo & Chuck during pre-game:

"Keep wearing that tie, Leo, and eventually it will come back in style"

"That suit would look even better, Chuck, if they had it in your size."

LOL


----------



## Vinsanity

the trade is sweeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

it's like we're heading into a new season. i'm not used to this kind of drastic changes being made mid season. I'm stoked! i think our team should be worth watching again (for non hardcore fans). trying to fall asleep our team is pretty much all i can think about (it's true, i have no life).


----------



## Crossword

This thread kicks ***. Just thought I'd say that...


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> This thread kicks ***. Just thought I'd say that...


Marquis Daniels sucks. just thought i'd say that.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> Marquis Daniels sucks. just thought i'd say that.


trick is a -----. Just thought I'd say that.


----------



## speedythief

*Check out Deke!*

Hindsight is always 20/20, and in hindsight getting Rose/Yell/Bax is much better for our team than getting Deke (as was rumoured some time ago).

But for those who said Deke was washed up:

- Player of the Week for this past week.
- 13 points, 12 boards and 4 blocks against Boston.
- 18 points, 17 boards, 2 blocks and 2 assists against Minnesota.
- 13 points, 12 boards, 5 blocks and 2 steals against New Orleans.

*Check out Voshon!*

We had no money to resign him, considering what he was offered in Denver (along with a captaincy.. go figure). But he has been lighting it up. Funny how things work out some times.

- Player of the Week for this past week.
- 16 points and 2 assists against Phoenix.
- 22 points (5/7 3PM) and 5 boards against Dallas.
- 26 points (65% FGP), 4 boards and a steal versus the LA Clippers.


----------



## speedythief

> <b>Users Browsing Forum</b>:
> (DetBNyce, carver401, SkywalkerAC, Majestic*, RSP83, NeoSamurai, sammysamosa, francessuen, Ph03NIX99, highflyndragon*, KeonBackinTO*, TLR, chan_icon, Frost, Rawker, EBP2K2, Fil, Slasher, Dj_Danny_Dee, AirCanadaCarter, kg_mvp03-04, bpm183, g_prince_4_lyfe, DINOSAUR, MentalPowerHouse, madman, speedythief)


Sweet!


----------



## Slasher

Hey Speedy put me in your Kevin O'Neill club  


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## sammysamosa

me too speedy


----------



## trick

i'm waiting for Bud to succumb to the KO mania


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> i'm waiting for Bud to succumb to the KO mania


I'll put him first on the list if he does. :yes: 

Slasher and sammysamosa added.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll put him first on the list if he does. :yes:
> 
> Slasher and sammysamosa added.


thanks speedy!  

KO rocks :yes: 


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> i'm waiting for Bud to succumb to the KO mania


Hahaha NEVER!


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hahaha NEVER!


i'll give it 3 games


----------



## Crossword

It's been 5 games.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Where's my love for my fanclub?

k'mon raptor fans!


----------



## Porn Player

yo KO roks i wanna b 1 of his fans but he is sooo weird lookin he looks more like a paliantologist?(spellin?)

here hellbot take sum well deserved luvin (non-gay way) can i join the fan club?


----------



## Crossword

Join MY fan club!!!


----------



## StartingBenchWarmer

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> yo KO roks i wanna b 1 of his fans but he is sooo weird lookin he looks more like a paliantologist?(spellin?)


I always thought he looked like an aged Will Ferrel.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Join MY fan club!!!


he didn't do ---- in the DAL game


----------



## Crossword

At least he's in the league, unliek your boy Boner.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> At least he's in the league, unliek your boy Boner.


Dan Langhi's in the league. doesn't make him better than Bonner.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*test*

<table><tr><td bgcolor=black>*Renew*</td><td bgcolor=crimson>*Your*</td><td bgcolor=crimson>*Passion*</td></tr></table>


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> Dan Langhi's in the league. doesn't make him better than Bonner.


Yeah it does.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah it does.


:uhoh:, ok


----------



## madman

Come on guys there is still room in the CB4 club all raptor fans should be in this club!!!! 


| 
| 
| 
\ /


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Check out my Thread in the memphis forum discussing 

Who's Better The Raptors Or The Grizzlies


----------



## Vinsanity

check this site out

Meet Me In TO


----------



## toiletscrubber

yo, look who's back!

I miss ya all guyz!! School's been very busy, and I am glad I kinda quit this site so I can focus more on school work, coz this site is ADDITIVE to me, but the set back is I didn't get to see guyz like budweiser, jehuisthere, speedy, skip-dawg, hellbot etc. (sorry if I miss ya name, I haven't been on this site for ages, but you know who u are)

I just wanna drop by and say hi to you all, and Happy Holiday to everyone!

Have FUN!

thx!

toiletscrubber


----------



## Vinsanity

to make this thread interesting....do you think there are intelligent alien civilizations out there?


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> to make this thread interesting....do you think there are intelligent alien civilizations out there?


that's supposed to be interesting?


----------



## Vinsanity

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> that's supposed to be interesting?


isnt it


----------



## trick

whatever floats your boat dude


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> yo, look who's back!
> 
> I miss ya all guyz!! School's been very busy, and I am glad I kinda quit this site so I can focus more on school work, coz this site is ADDITIVE to me, but the set back is I didn't get to see guyz like budweiser, jehuisthere, speedy, skip-dawg, hellbot etc. (sorry if I miss ya name, I haven't been on this site for ages, but you know who u are)
> 
> I just wanna drop by and say hi to you all, and Happy Holiday to everyone!
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> thx!
> 
> toiletscrubber


Hey buddy. Nice to see you haven't lost interest. Have a good one and I hope you can post here again soon.


----------



## Vinsanity

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> yo, look who's back!
> 
> I miss ya all guyz!! School's been very busy, and I am glad I kinda quit this site so I can focus more on school work, coz this site is ADDITIVE to me, but the set back is I didn't get to see guyz like budweiser, jehuisthere, speedy, skip-dawg, hellbot etc. (sorry if I miss ya name, I haven't been on this site for ages, but you know who u are)
> 
> I just wanna drop by and say hi to you all, and Happy Holiday to everyone!
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> thx!
> 
> toiletscrubber


im still here, been here from the start


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Some Help*

Which jersey to get?

I want an authentic Kirilenko but there 169.99 on nba.com and no way i'm paying 200 for a jersey, so I want to get a swingman, which are still stitched and made by nike, justway less expensive.

Options:

Carmelo Anthony, Denver Away Swingman-- $90.60 CAN. 

Jason Richardson, Retro Golden State Swingman(Trying to change to Dunleavy)-- $103.55 CAN. 

Tracy McGrady, Retro Orlando Swingman-- $90.60 CAN. 

Rasheed Wallace, Retro Portland Swingman-- $90.60 CAN. 

And more, that i can't find on nba.com

Any idea where i can find more jerseys?


----------



## Vinsanity

happy new years my fellow torontonians


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Some Help*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Which jersey to get?
> 
> I want an authentic Kirilenko but there 169.99 on nba.com and no way i'm paying 200 for a jersey, so I want to get a swingman, which are still stitched and made by nike, justway less expensive.
> 
> Options:
> 
> Carmelo Anthony, Denver Away Swingman-- $90.60 CAN.
> 
> Jason Richardson, Retro Golden State Swingman(Trying to change to Dunleavy)-- $103.55 CAN.
> 
> Tracy McGrady, Retro Orlando Swingman-- $90.60 CAN.
> 
> Rasheed Wallace, Retro Portland Swingman-- $90.60 CAN.
> 
> And more, that i can't find on nba.com
> 
> Any idea where i can find more jerseys?


I just picked up a pretty hot Gramama Larry Johnson jersey from the store at UNLV. Made by Nike and pretty well put together.

http://www.footballfanatics.com/images/products/52804.jpg

Throwback college jerseys are the way to go. You should try to find a Georgia Tech Bosh jersey or something like that. That would be sweet.

Otherwise, a Melo Nugs road jersey would be pretty sharp. Tons of people have them right now but not so much in the Toronto area (that I've seen).


----------



## MadFishX

i


----------



## MadFishX

got


----------



## MadFishX

number


----------



## MadFishX

900


----------



## trick

i'm


----------



## trick

on


----------



## trick

my


----------



## trick

way


----------



## trick

to


----------



## trick

1000


----------



## trick

...


----------



## trick

ah


----------



## trick

screw


----------



## trick

it


----------



## Crossword

I got the new Alicia Keys CD today.... it's amazing, all you guys should go pick it up.

I mean, DAMN, she can play!


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I got the new Alicia Keys CD today.... it's amazing, all you guys should go pick it up.
> 
> I mean, DAMN, she can play!


:uhoh:


----------



## speedythief

Finally got to see Kill Bill tonight. Man, it seems like I had to wait forever to see that one. Between that, LOTR, and Master & Commander, there have been some freakin' great movies this year. For once I might be interested in the Academy Awards.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Finally got to see Kill Bill tonight. Man, it seems like I had to wait forever to see that one. Between that, LOTR, and Master & Commander, there have been some freakin' great movies this year. For once I might be interested in the Academy Awards.


yeah, Kill Bill is my favourite movie of the year and it's incomplete...which is saying a lot because the LOTR is my favourite movie (saga) ever. 

I really want to check out Big Fish, supposed to be excellent. There is also plenty other competition (21 grams and Mystic River).


----------



## trick

two words: Last Samurai

that is all


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> two words: Last Samurai
> 
> that is all


Saw that one tonight. It was pretty cool. I think critics were too hard on it. It wasn't perfect but it was really entertaining.


----------



## Crossword

Happy Gilmore was on yesterday. Greatest movie of all time.


----------



## Crossword

Anyway, the past few days I've bought a Sailor Moon shirt, a Jesus bling, an American trillion dollar bill (yes I'm an idiot) and I'm about to get a Hello Kitty shirt, all from ebay.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Anyway, the past few days I've bought a Sailor Moon shirt, a Jesus bling, an American trillion dollar bill (yes I'm an idiot) and I'm about to get a Hello Kitty shirt, all from ebay.


Hmm.. I have some magic beans you might be interested in.


----------



## Abner Doon

Thanks for the welcome Thief. Nice Avatar. I'm looking forward to the next season of TPB. Did ya hear about the "Backyard Wrestling" episode that's in the works? BTW, is it 30 posts before costom avatars are available?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm.. I have some magic beans you might be interested in.


No thanks... I'm laying off buying things online for awhile now. Check back in a couple of months...


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Abner Doon</b>!
> Thanks for the welcome Thief. Nice Avatar. I'm looking forward to the next season of TPB. Did ya hear about the "Backyard Wrestling" episode that's in the works? BTW, is it 30 posts before costom avatars are available?


No, you have to be a supporting member.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Abner Doon</b>!
> Thanks for the welcome Thief. Nice Avatar. I'm looking forward to the next season of TPB. Did ya hear about the "Backyard Wrestling" episode that's in the works? BTW, is it 30 posts before costom avatars are available?


Yeah, that episode is going to be killer. I can't wait.

On the topic of a supporting membership.. for $10 a year (less than 3 cents a day) you can become a supporting member, which allows you to have an 150x150 custom avatar. You are also allowed to view members-only forums, and play the bbb.net arcade games.


----------



## Crossword

I want a Shick Quattro... no I don't. But it looks so good in the commercials.


----------



## Crossword

Yo, who wants to join my club?


----------



## Crossword

Go watch The Corporation. Great movie.


----------



## trick

Bud, what in the bloody hell is up with your sig? [/mattsanity]


----------



## speedythief

“For every fatal shooting, there are roughly three non-fatal shootings. And, folks, this is unacceptable in America. It’s just unacceptable. And we’re going to do something about it.”
--George Bush, Jr.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Bud, what in the bloody hell is up with your sig? [/mattsanity]


Wanna join?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> “For every fatal shooting, there are roughly three non-fatal shootings. And, folks, this is unacceptable in America. It’s just unacceptable. And we’re going to do something about it.”
> --George Bush, Jr.


Are you supporting him, making fun of him, or just quoting him for the hell of quoting him?

Or are you making fun of America's gun policies?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Are you supporting him, making fun of him, or just quoting him for the hell of quoting him?
> Or are you making fun of America's gun policies?


Just a funny quote.


“It is clear our nation is reliant upon big foreign oil. More and more of our imports come from overseas.”
-- George Bush, Jr.


----------



## Crossword

Dude, I heard there's no indipendant movie theaters in Kingston. Which really sucks, but if you get the chance, watch the Corporation. :yes:

Excellent documentary, it's a Toronto movie.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Dude, I heard there's no indipendant movie theaters in Kingston. Which really sucks, but if you get the chance, watch the Corporation. :yes:
> 
> Excellent documentary, it's a Toronto movie.


Not true. "The Screening Room" plays those kinds of films, sometimes. It's where I saw "Bowling for Columbine" before it became a mega-hit. I also saw the wrestling documentary "Beyond the Mat" there. It's a crappy little theater and it is way too expensive, but when I want to see something that isn't mainstream (or isn't yet), that's where I can go.

BTW, do you work for the company that made that movie or what? You've been pushing it pretty hard lately


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> BTW, do you work for the company that made that movie or what? You've been pushing it pretty hard lately


lol yeah I have. I don't know the company... but hey its from Toronto and it's a great movie, so why not?


----------



## Crossword

I heard Winged Migration is a good documentary too... anyone seen it?


----------



## ballocks

anyone know what happened with the questions that were sent to doug smith and chuck swirsky? they were sent ages ago, weren't they?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> anyone know what happened with the questions that were sent to doug smith and chuck swirsky? they were sent ages ago, weren't they?


Bad luck. Smith never responded on both occasions.
I got in contact with Chuck, arranged everything, timed everything out, and *poof*, no more responses.
Stuff happens.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*.*

HEY


----------



## Sánchez AF

*.*

NO


----------



## Sánchez AF

*.*

HAY NADIE


----------



## Sánchez AF

*.*

QUE HABLE


----------



## Sánchez AF

*.*

ESPAÑOL


----------



## Sánchez AF

*.*

O AL MENOS QUE LO INTENTE


----------



## Porn Player

ok wats wit the foreign post padding?????? community means people together not 1 guy talking to himslf!!!! budweiser wats this toronto film about not that i will eva get to see it! thankx in advance!


----------



## Slasher

*Re: i had a dream we had the third pick*



> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> i had a dream we had the third pick
> 
> :laugh:


Ahhh  the first post that got all of this started................................

We have really slowed down in this thread since last summer...........................

:sigh: 



I had a dream this one time..................


----------



## Sánchez AF

JOIN TO *The "Don't Trade VINCE" Club *  :yes:


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> JOIN TO *The "Don't Trade VINCE" Club *  :yes:


The next 17 games of this season will be a deciding factor for me if I am in favour or not of trading Vince Carter.

If the team does not make the playoffs then I say take out the dynamite and blow trades left and right; trade everyone except Bosh and maybe Marshall and Rose.

Currently, the team is not playing well with Vince Carter. He cannot bring us wins... but there are 17 games left to prove me wrong.......


----------



## Slasher

I want to join the Eduardo Najera Fan Club! :yes:


----------



## Vinsanity

*Re: Re: i had a dream we had the third pick*



> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Ahhh  the first post that got all of this started................................
> 
> We have really slowed down in this thread since last summer...........................
> 
> :sigh:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream this one time..................


this thread should be in the internet hall of fame


----------



## Vinsanity

also the poster standings

*Total Posts: 950 

User Posts 
Budweiser_Boy 201 
Jehuisthere 108 
hellbot 107 
toiletscrubber 101 
trick 67 
speedythief 51 
skip_dawg! 30 
Dathomieyouhate 27 
Vinsanity 27 
Slasher 24 
-inVINCEible- 22 
SkywalkerAC 17 
SWiSHer2.0 17 
digital jello 16 
Vintage 16 
DrFunk03 16 
Football Fanatic 12 
MadFishX 12 
sammysamosa 11 
Ben 9 
Carter182 7 
traptor03 6 
bball-boy 5 
Gibson 3 
Jwill55gRizZ 3 
trick 2 
CrimsonShadows 2 
madman 2 
charlz 2 
John 2 
. 2 
StartingBenchWarmer 1 
arcade_rida 1 
icehawk 1 
Marcus13 1 
rukahS capuT 1 
chrisbosh 1 
BEEZ 1 
Junkyard Dog13 1 
ballocks 1 
Aurelino 1 
Shadows 1 
Numbed One 1 
Ph03NIX99 1 
Abner Doon 1 
RaptorDynasty 1 
dmilesai 1 
3PeatComplete 1 
kempmail 1 
open mike 1 
KABI 1 
bball_is_life 1 
VINCE_IS_GOD 1 
tinygiant 1 
Scanlon 1*

Budweiser_Boy has a huge lead on Jehuisthere


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> also the poster standings
> 
> *Total Posts: 950
> 
> User Posts
> Budweiser_Boy 201
> Jehuisthere 108
> hellbot 107
> toiletscrubber 101
> trick 67
> speedythief 51
> skip_dawg! 30
> Dathomieyouhate 27
> Vinsanity 27
> Slasher 24
> -inVINCEible- 22
> SkywalkerAC 17
> SWiSHer2.0 17
> digital jello 16
> Vintage 16
> DrFunk03 16
> Football Fanatic 12
> MadFishX 12
> sammysamosa 11
> Ben 9
> Carter182 7
> traptor03 6
> bball-boy 5
> Gibson 3
> Jwill55gRizZ 3
> trick 2
> CrimsonShadows 2
> madman 2
> charlz 2
> John 2
> . 2
> StartingBenchWarmer 1
> arcade_rida 1
> icehawk 1
> Marcus13 1
> rukahS capuT 1
> chrisbosh 1
> BEEZ 1
> Junkyard Dog13 1
> ballocks 1
> Aurelino 1
> Shadows 1
> Numbed One 1
> Ph03NIX99 1
> Abner Doon 1
> RaptorDynasty 1
> dmilesai 1
> 3PeatComplete 1
> kempmail 1
> open mike 1
> KABI 1
> bball_is_life 1
> VINCE_IS_GOD 1
> tinygiant 1
> Scanlon 1*
> 
> Budweiser_Boy has a huge lead on Jehuisthere



What is this? How many times we posted in this thread?


----------



## Crossword

Yuup.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Yuup.


:clap:


----------



## madman

if Chris Bosh is CB4
does that make 

Cory Blount CB44??


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> if Chris Bosh is CB4
> does that make
> 
> Cory Blount CB44??


Yes!!


----------



## Slasher

Someone make a CB44 crew


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Someone make a CB44 crew



EVERYONE SHOULD BE IN MY CLUB PM TO JOIN


----------



## Slasher

*MADMAN put spaces between everyone's name in your sig. The way you have it with no spaces right now makes everyone's screen go on and on horizontally and makes your posts all wacked and long.*


----------



## Crossword

Everybody download "Last Train Home" by Lostprophets.


----------



## Slasher

Will do Bud. :yes:


----------



## madman

500th post 1/2 to being some what respected on this site  :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 500th post 1/2 to being some what respected on this site  :laugh:


Uhh... the elite post club is 7000 posts... :uhoh:


----------



## Slasher

He said respected not elite.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> He said respected not elite.


ya i have a way to go before that  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Slasher

I'll probably reach that sometime in late 2005, early 2006.


----------



## madman

i'll probably reach that when the Raps win the Championship


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> i'll probably reach that when the Raps win the Championship


The Raptors won't win the championship at least until 2015.


----------



## madman

i know


----------



## Crossword

Or you can go on a huge posting streak like I did...


----------



## Slasher

:starwars: <-- rooting for the yellow dude


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> :starwars: <-- rooting for the yellow dude


i take the black one............come on hit the little piece of crap


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> :starwars: <-- rooting for the yellow dude


These little suckers just don't stop. Lets take bets. $50 on the yellow guy. :laugh:


----------



## macro6

my 1000th post!

:twave:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> my 1000th post!
> 
> :twave:


Nice job macro6! :dpepper:


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Or you can go on a huge posting streak like I did...


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> These little suckers just don't stop. Lets take bets. $50 on the yellow guy. :laugh:


deal


----------



## macro6

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice job macro6! :dpepper:


Thanks! :clap:


----------



## Slasher

2300th Post :clap:


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 2300th Post :clap:


*WEAKSAUCE!!!*


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> *WEAKSAUCE!!!*



If I am not mistaken I average more posts per day than youself Mr. Trick :grinning:


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken I average more posts per day than youself Mr. Trick :grinning:


3131 > 2321


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> 3131 > 2321


9.01 Posts Per Day > 5.40 Posts Per Day

You've been here longer, thats why you have more. I have more PPD though.


----------



## Slasher

How come we never


----------



## Slasher

have fun here


----------



## Slasher

anymore?


----------



## madman

cause people


----------



## madman

only post


----------



## madman

pad here


----------



## madman

yo everyone check out your fellow raptor fans in the EBB freestyle Repin the board we got : Dinosaur, Madman, Vincecarter15 and Mattsanity

Freestyle Battles


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> yo everyone check out your fellow raptor fans in the EBB freestyle Repin the board we got : Dinosaur, Madman, Vincecarter15 and Mattsanity
> 
> Freestyle Battles


Thats just dumb what they're doing.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Thats just dumb what they're doing.


:yes:


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats just dumb what they're doing.


:laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity

This is my first post of this famous thread.


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats just dumb what they're doing.


Because you and Carter182 wouldn't even come close to defeating me in a freestyle battle. By the way, want to have a freestyle battle solely in this forum? 

*Accept or Decline?*


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Because you and Carter182 wouldn't even come close to defeating me in a freestyle battle. By the way, want to have a freestyle battle solely in this forum?
> 
> *Accept or Decline?*


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity

Let me do a warm-up freestyle.

Slasher and 182 thinks freestyling is lame. 
Anyone who thinks that have shame.
Freestyling is many people's lives.
The only thing that prevent them from doing it are knives.
Mattsanity is the best freestyling Raptor user on this board. 
When it's all done, Mattsanity will get the owning award.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Let me do a warm-up freestyle.
> 
> Slasher and 182 thinks freestyling is lame.
> Anyone who thinks that have shame.
> Freestyling is many people's lives.
> The only thing that prevent them from doing it are knives.
> Mattsanity is the best freestyling Raptor user on this board.
> When it's all done, Mattsanity will get the owning award.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Because you and Carter182 wouldn't even come close to defeating me in a freestyle battle. By the way, want to have a freestyle battle solely in this forum?
> 
> *Accept or Decline?*


<font face="Trebuchet MS">Decline.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Let me do a warm-up freestyle.
> 
> Slasher and 182 thinks freestyling is lame.
> Anyone who thinks that have shame.
> Freestyling is many people's lives.
> The only thing that prevent them from doing it are knives.
> Mattsanity is the best freestyling Raptor user on this board.
> When it's all done, Mattsanity will get the owning award.


<font face="Trebuchet MS">More more!! :laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity

I get the 1000th post. 

Edit: 1001st :upset:

Edit: I get the 1000th reply.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I get the 1000th post.
> 
> Edit: 1001st :upset:
> 
> Edit: I get the 1000th reply.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Let me do a warm-up freestyle.
> 
> Slasher and 182 thinks freestyling is lame.
> Anyone who thinks that have shame.
> Freestyling is many people's lives.
> The only thing that prevent them from doing it are knives.
> Mattsanity is the best freestyling Raptor user on this board.
> When it's all done, Mattsanity will get the owning award.


I DON'T HAVE TIME


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> I DON'T HAVE TIME


You don't have time, and I see you're name on this forum approximately 18 hours out of 24.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't have time, and I see you're name on this forum approximately 18 hours out of 24.


:laugh:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't have time, and I see you're name on this forum approximately 18 hours out of 24.


that is true for soo many people


----------



## madman

does he look like KO?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> does he look like KO?


Kind of.. Kevin is a bit chunkier in the face.


----------



## trick

so Mattsanity's suspended...

let's hope hubuki gets banned :grinning:


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> so Mattsanity's suspended...
> 
> let's hope hubuki gets banned :grinning:


<IMG SRC="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/images/smilies/yes.gif" HEIGHT="100">


----------



## Sánchez AF

so Mattsanity's suspended...

:laugh:


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> so Mattsanity's suspended...
> 
> :laugh:


Now that is done with. Next, give hubuki the royal boot in the behind.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Now that is done with. Next, give hubuki the royal boot in the behind.


:laugh:


----------



## macro6

|










Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.


I get it jeopardy...

the answer is what KO's next job will be


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.


:laugh:


----------



## Slasher

Lets find one for Glen Grunwald.


----------



## madman

has anyone heard of oliver prince he is a high school player from T.o who has crazy hops anyone have vids?


----------



## trick

i'm officially out of my Yahoo Fantasy League Pool....

no Baron Davis
no Jamal Tinsley
Shareef being benched

equals

:nonono:

sigh, $50 down the drain


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> i'm officially out of my Yahoo Fantasy League Pool....
> 
> no Baron Davis
> no Jamal Tinsley
> Shareef being benched
> 
> equals
> 
> :nonono:
> 
> sigh, $50 down the drain


What was your complete roster?  Who were your starters?


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> What was your complete roster? Who were your starters?


Baron Davis
Rip Hamiton
Derek Anderson
Vince Carter
Kevin Garnett
Juwan Howard (in replace of Reef)
Eddy Curry
Samuel Dalembert
Nazy Mohammed
Doug Christie
Marquis Daniels (in replace of Welsch)
Hedo Turkoglu
Carlos Arroyo (in replace of Tinsley)

, i was second overall too, being eliminated by the 3rd seed.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> Baron Davis
> Rip Hamiton
> Derek Anderson
> Vince Carter
> Kevin Garnett
> Juwan Howard (in replace of Reef)
> Eddy Curry
> Samuel Dalembert
> Nazy Mohammed
> Doug Christie
> Marquis Daniels (in replace of Welsch)
> Hedo Turkoglu
> Carlos Arroyo (in replace of Tinsley)
> 
> , i was second overall too, being eliminated by the 3rd seed.


That's a pretty slick lineup. Too bad you got eliminated.


----------



## madman

700th post


----------



## Sánchez AF

1000 post


----------



## Slasher

2660th post


----------



## madman

Hey everyone join the Blue Jays Fan Club


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> Hey everyone join the Blue Jays Fan Club


Put me in and call me a fan. :yes:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Put me in and call me a fan. :yes:


done


----------



## madman

Edit


----------



## DrFunk03

yo, I'm a huge bosh fan. Can you add me? I love his facials


----------



## Slasher

hubuki has been suspended 

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :bbanana: :gbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## Vinsanity

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> yo, I'm a huge bosh fan. Can you add me? I love his facials


r u freakin kiddin me?!?.....lmfao.....u love Bosh's facials.....lmfao!


----------



## Vinsanity

GO LEAFS GO, i hope they beat ottawa


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> r u freakin kiddin me?!?.....lmfao.....u love Bosh's facials.....lmfao!


funny but wrong


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> GO LEAFS GO, i hope they beat ottawa


:nonono:


----------



## Porn Player

GO LEAFS GO 
























































OTTAWA SUX HEHE:yes: :yes: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :yes:


----------



## Sánchez AF

OK GUYS TONIGHT is the last Raptors Game

But i hope you still post in this forum in the offseason


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> OK GUYS TONIGHT is the last Raptors Game
> 
> But i hope you still post in this forum in the offseason


I can tell you right now that most people won't be posting here over the offseason, especially when things are slow in the news. The only ones that will remain here over the summer and post regularly are speedy, hellbot, yourself Carter182, Budboy, and myself.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> I can tell you right now that most people won't be posting here over the offseason, especially when things are slow in the news. The only ones that will remain here over the summer and post regularly are speedy, hellbot, yourself Carter182, Budboy, and myself.


we must keep the Raptors Forum Working..

I can't wait to the DRAFT night that will be a busy night ¡¡¡


----------



## Porn Player

i will try and post as much as possible but i sometimes hold back because the opinion i have may not be very strong and worth that much interms of actual relevance. 
but hey i cant wait till draft night number 1 pick here we come!!!!


----------



## Slasher

I watched the Mavericks season finale, and boy is Marquis Daniels good or what?


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I can tell you right now that most people won't be posting here over the offseason, especially when things are slow in the news. The only ones that will remain here over the summer and post regularly are speedy, hellbot, yourself Carter182, Budboy, and myself.


i would be on that list had i joined the site that early


----------



## Porn Player

i dunno who it was but somebody was giving love to marquis daniels last year and they where a raptors poster so they deserve some credit!!!!! i just checked out anutha post and it was BUD-BOY!


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I can tell you right now that most people won't be posting here over the offseason, especially when things are slow in the news. The only ones that will remain here over the summer and post regularly are speedy, hellbot, yourself Carter182, Budboy, and myself.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!



............and trick


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ............and trick


:yes:


----------



## Slasher

You guys think the Leafs will win tomorrow night ?


----------



## Sánchez AF

> You guys think the Leafs will win tomorrow night ?


 no I don't think so


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> You guys think the Leafs will win tomorrow night ?


:yes:


----------



## madman

i hope not, but i think so


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> i hope not, but i think so


*BOOOOO!!!111oneoneone*


----------



## Slasher

Leafs won't have Sundin.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> *BOOOOO!!!111oneoneone*


that is what most people say to me when i say that


----------



## Sánchez AF

Estaban Loaiza Rules !!! 

*~Fr¥~*


----------



## Slasher

Who is watching the Leafs -- Sens game tonight?

I predict a 3-2 win for the Leafs.

* Slasher


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Who is watching the Leafs -- Sens game tonight?
> 
> I predict a 3-2 win for the Leafs.


3-1 end of the second period..

*~Fr¥~*


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> 3-1 end of the second period..
> 
> *~Fr¥~*


One more goal for the Sens and I am right. :grinning: 

<b>Slasher</b>


----------



## speedythief

Goodbye Senators.
Martin is an *** for sending Neal on with :30 left. What a ****ty way to play. You lost, Yoda, don't be a sore loser. Four straight years? Maybe four more years, too!


----------



## Sánchez AF

*[B]~Fr¥~[/B]*



> Maybe four more years, too!


:laugh: 

*~Fr¥~*


----------



## speedythief

*OWNED!*


----------



## Mike1155

Belfour was awesome the entire series. Great win tonight by the Leafs.Lalime let in 2 very brutal goals & it cost Ottawa the series.


----------



## madman

:upset: I HATE THE LEAFS :upset: 

*GO HABS*


----------



## speedythief

Montreal-Tampa is going to be a great series. Speed vs. Speed. They should get like a 6 or 7 goals per game average in that series.

Philly-Toronto should be the opposite. Two grinder teams. Lots of checking, lots of penalties.

Best of both worlds in the East.


----------



## DINOSAUR

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Montreal-Tampa is going to be a great series. Speed vs. Speed. They should get like a 6 or 7 goals per game average in that series.
> 
> Philly-Toronto should be the opposite. Two grinder teams. Lots of checking, lots of penalties.
> 
> Best of both worlds in the East.


ya, tampa and montreal are gonna be really fun to watch.

As for Philly, it's time for payback. :devil:


----------



## speedythief

I'm going to miss tonights game.  
I never miss Leaf's playoff games, usually.
alexisonfire is playing at a club downtown and I'm going to check them out.

Update:

Well, for those of you who have even less going on in your lives than I do and are interested in how mr. moderator spends his time, I just got back from the concert.

There were four, yes, four opening acts, spanning three hours with fifteen minute siestas between them. I'm not sure how many of you out there are familiar with 'hardcore', but there is a lot of screaming and gnashing of teeth. Anyways, by the time alexisonfire actually got on stage we were pretty tired.

They were good, though. Significantly better than listening to their recorded album. They played a pretty short set (under half an hour) for a headliner, but after five acts it was a bit of a relief to get outside and get some fresh air.

If you've never heard of alexisonfire before, use the internet to get a couple songs ('counterparts and number them', 'water wings and other poolside fashion faux-pas', and 'pulmonary archery' should get you started), and then judge for yourself. Their album is really cheap at most places, like under $10, so if you like them go out and support the little hardcore band that could from St. Catherines.


I'm glad I got to miss the Leafs' letdown in Philly, but I wish I had seen some of the Calgary game.


----------



## Slasher

The Leafs' offence stank tonight. Just stank. The defence was superb considering how many chances the Flyers had. 

<b>slasher</b>


----------



## trick

Flames taking Game 1 against DET


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Flames taking Game 1 against DET


that was a crazy game


----------



## madman

900th


----------



## Sánchez AF

1550


----------



## dork

Wow....hos did this thread turn into a stickey.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> Wow....hos did this thread turn into a stickey.


Volume and popularity.


----------



## Mattsanity

YOUR TUPAC OF BBB HAS RESSURECTED!


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> YOUR TUPAC OF BBB HAS RESSURECTED!


really, where  :whoknows:


----------



## Porn Player

> really, where


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Oh and has ne1 been watching the ice hockey world champs 
USA knocked the Czech Republic out last night it was a 2-2 tie right into overtime no one could get the winner so it went to a good old fashioned iceoff USA made their first penalty goal and then upsteps JAGR and misses his how could that be?????? be anyway USA go through and so did canada so am guessin what the final will be!!!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> YOUR TUPAC OF BBB HAS RESSURECTED!


Welcome back Matt. Miss BBB.net?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Welcome back Matt. Miss BBB.net?


Lol. When I first read that I thought you were calling him "Miss BBB.net", like "Miss America".


----------



## Vinsanity

who here believes in reincarnation?

<-----big reincarnation believer


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Lol. When I first read that I thought you were calling him "Miss BBB.net", like "Miss America".


ROFLMAO there's a new title: Mattsanity - Miss BBB.net :laugh: J/K matt playin' with you.


----------



## madman

should i become a supporting member? i am going to be getting alot of cash for my bday


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> who here believes in reincarnation?
> 
> <-----big reincarnation believer


I do. There's no point in living if there's no afterlife.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> should i become a supporting member? i am going to be getting alot of cash for my bday


Sure and get me one while you're at it.


----------



## madman

45000+ for our fourm


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I do. There's no point in living if there's no afterlife.


I think he is just referring to reincarnation as in coming back to the Earth in a different form. I know you are a devout Catholic so you probably shouldn't believe in reincarnation. You're thinking of life after death in Heaven (or Hell), not on Earth.


----------



## Slasher

Niiiice.... I am not sure where this thread is going :laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF

i'm moving to L.A. so maybe you don't see me around for a couple of weeks


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> i'm moving to L.A. so maybe you don't see me around for a couple of weeks


Going to LA or actually moving to LA?
Thats a big deal if you are relocating permanently.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Going to LA or actually moving to LA?
> Thats a big deal if you are relocating permanently.


moving to L.A. for a couple of years maybe more


----------



## Sánchez AF

i'm moving to L.A. in june 26 maybe june 15


----------



## madman

cool maybe you could go to some raptor games there


----------



## Sánchez AF

> cool maybe you could go to some raptor games there


I hope

I will try to get Clippers season Tickets.


----------



## madman

only 13 days left till the lottery


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> moving to L.A. for a couple of years maybe more


That's great man. Tell us when you arrive to LALA Land.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> That's great man. Tell us when you arrive to LALA Land.


of course 

:greatjob:


----------



## madman

happy birthday to me


----------



## Sánchez AF

> happy birthday to me


:yes: :greatjob:


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> happy birthday to me


Happy birthday madman.. Have a good one 

:djparty:


----------



## Sánchez AF

I'm a supporting member Now 

:rock:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> happy birthday to me


Have a good one, madman.



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> I'm a supporting member Now


Nice job, Carter. That is a fine avatar you've set up. I bet SkyAC will like it.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Nice job, Carter. That is a fine avatar you've set up. I bet SkyAC will like it.


thanks


----------



## Sánchez AF

Tomorrow i have my exam to College


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Tomorrow i have my exam to College


Good luck. Are you trying to get into UCLA? Cal State? Where?


----------



## Sánchez AF

Tomorrow is for the *U.N.A.M.* (Universidad Nacional Autonoma de Mexico) and keep my space for 5 yrs. in this college. because I make my exam for *UC Irvine in CA. in november 30* and for *Long Beach City College* also i was thinking in *Irvine Valley College* and see what happen.


----------



## madman

im gonna be a s/m soon sending the money on wednsday  long does it take?


----------



## -James-

does anyone know when they hiring a gm or how much process the raps hav made?? its really pissing me off. i hope its dr. j


----------



## Slasher

LOL Matt got banned again? Why is it this time? :laugh:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> LOL Matt got banned again? Why is it this time? :laugh:


There were some promises made when he was reinstated that were broken. He's banned for good this time.


----------



## madman

^^^^ speedy:upset: :upset: that should be my avatar


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> There were some promises made when he was reinstated that were broken. He's banned for good this time.


:laugh: And you think he'd learn eh? What happened to the other guy that was banned that came from our board?


----------



## Sánchez AF

hey speedy where did you get your Avatar ?


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> There were some promises made when he was reinstated that were broken. He's banned for good this time.


what a dumbass :laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by *trick!*
> 
> what a dumbass :laugh:


so true


----------



## DINOSAUR

I just sent my money in over paypal to become a supporting member. Anyone know how long it takes to become one?


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> I just sent my money in over paypal to become a supporting member. Anyone know how long it takes to become one?


You Must send a PM to Retrodreams and he takecare of the rest i become a SM in 1 day


----------



## Sánchez AF

1900 post


----------



## DINOSAUR

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> You Must send a PM to Retrodreams and he takecare of the rest i become a SM in 1 day


thanx bro...I pm'd him this morning right after I sent the money, nothing yet, but I'm hoping soon. I have some nice avatar's I wanna show off


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> 
> 
> thanx bro...I pm'd him this morning right after I sent the money, nothing yet, but I'm hoping soon. I have some nice avatar's I wanna show off


no problem


----------



## madman

i plan to send the money in this wendsday cause that is when i see my dad and i get my money


----------



## Vinsanity

BLING! BLING!


homay


----------



## trick

wow, this thread was made exactly one year ago


----------



## Vinsanity

crazy huh


----------



## Vinsanity

*Total Posts: 1,122*

User Posts
Budweiser_Boy 205 
Jehuisthere 108 
hellbot 107 
toiletscrubber 101 
trick 82 
Slasher 71 
speedythief 65 
madman 39 
Carter182 34 
skip_dawg! 34 
Vinsanity 33 
Dathomieyouhate 27 
-inVINCEible- 22 
SWiSHer2.0 17 
DrFunk03 17 
SkywalkerAC 17 
digital jello 16 
Vintage 16 
Football Fanatic 12 
MadFishX 12 
sammysamosa 11 
Ben 9 
Mattsanity 7 
traptor03 6 
bball-boy 5 
Gibson 3 
macro6 3 
DINOSAUR 3 
Jwill55gRizZ 3 
trick 2 
CrimsonShadows 2 
charlz 2 
John 2 
. 2 
hobojoe 1 
Marcus13 1 
Junkyard Dog13 1 
open mike 1 
BEEZ 1 
jae05 1 
Aurelino 1 
dork 1 
Numbed One 1 
VINCE_IS_GOD 1 
tinygiant 1 
Shadows 1 
StartingBenchWarmer 1 
Scanlon 1 
icehawk 1 
dmilesai 1 
kempmail 1 
chrisbosh 1 
3PeatComplete 1 
bball_is_life 1 
ballocks 1 
KABI 1 
Mike1155 1 
Abner Doon 1 
Ph03NIX99 1 
arcade_rida 1 
RaptorDynasty


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> *Total Posts: 1,122*
> 
> User Posts
> Budweiser_Boy 205
> Jehuisthere 108
> hellbot 107
> toiletscrubber 101
> trick 82
> Slasher 71
> speedythief 65
> madman 39
> Carter182 34
> skip_dawg! 34
> Vinsanity 33
> Dathomieyouhate 27
> -inVINCEible- 22
> SWiSHer2.0 17
> DrFunk03 17
> SkywalkerAC 17
> digital jello 16
> Vintage 16
> Football Fanatic 12
> MadFishX 12
> sammysamosa 11
> Ben 9
> Mattsanity 7
> traptor03 6
> bball-boy 5
> Gibson 3
> macro6 3
> DINOSAUR 3
> Jwill55gRizZ 3
> trick 2
> CrimsonShadows 2
> charlz 2
> John 2
> . 2
> hobojoe 1
> Marcus13 1
> Junkyard Dog13 1
> open mike 1
> BEEZ 1
> jae05 1
> Aurelino 1
> dork 1
> Numbed One 1
> VINCE_IS_GOD 1
> tinygiant 1
> Shadows 1
> StartingBenchWarmer 1
> Scanlon 1
> icehawk 1
> dmilesai 1
> kempmail 1
> chrisbosh 1
> 3PeatComplete 1
> bball_is_life 1
> ballocks 1
> KABI 1
> Mike1155 1
> Abner Doon 1
> Ph03NIX99 1
> arcade_rida 1
> RaptorDynasty


Mattsanity only has that many posts in here?   

that seems almost impossible, the guy alwasy has something to say..


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Mattsanity only has that many posts in here?
> 
> that seems almost impossible, the guy alwasy has something to say..


Not anymore:laugh:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> Not anymore:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## trick

:laugh:


----------



## DINOSAUR

Can you guys make out that my avatar is Bosh. Maybe it's my computer settings but for me I have to look closely to tell it's him.


----------



## madman

sort of


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> Can you guys make out that my avatar is Bosh. Maybe it's my computer settings but for me I have to look closely to tell it's him.


Shrink it down horizontally.


----------



## DINOSAUR

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Shrink it down horizontally.


better??


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hey Dino where did you find your avatar is cool


----------



## Sánchez AF

hey guys what you think about my new Avatar


----------



## DINOSAUR

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Hey Dino where did you find your avatar is cool


It's a pic that I got off a website and resized it. 

I love your avatar


----------



## madman

urgh my dad cheated me out of the money so it'll be another week untill i am a s/m


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> urgh my dad cheated me out of the money so it'll be another week untill i am a s/m


it's just 10 bucks...

:uhoh:

but then again, i'm too lazy to give in 10 bucks despite my long tenure here so...


----------



## madman

ya but that is also my bday money hich was 2 weeks ago


----------



## Sánchez AF

I just wanna tell you guys this

Great News for me  

I just back from Cancun Mexico 

My School Team and I, Just win the southeast Soccer championship (High School).


:yes: see ya


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> 
> 
> better??


Can't you see anything wrong with it? Shrink it down horizontally.




> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> I just wanna tell you guys this
> 
> Great News for me
> 
> I just back from Cancun Mexico
> 
> My School Team and I, Just win the southeast Soccer championship (High School).
> 
> 
> :yes: see ya


Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> Congrats! :clap:


thanks I'm really happy


----------



## madman

good work carter, i am coaching my old school's grade 7-8 boys team hopefully we can have the same result


----------



## Sánchez AF

2000 post


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 2000 post


So you've reached the 2000 mark, eh? Great job Carter182, you're one of the great posters on the Raptors board.


----------



## madman

^^^^ speaking of which if the hall of fame does happen, who are going to be some nomines and do we vote for nomines and then winners or how will the nomines be chosen?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> it's just 10 bucks...
> 
> :uhoh:
> 
> but then again, i'm too lazy to give in 10 bucks despite my long tenure here so...


And then there's me.... a member since June 2002 and still no SM.


----------



## madman

i am going to send mine sometime this weekend


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> ^^^^ speaking of which if the hall of fame does happen, who are going to be some nomines and do we vote for nomines and then winners or how will the nomines be chosen?


Well one would guess that it would all go through voting; both the nominies and the final selection.


----------



## Crossword

ey Slash (or anyone who's up for it, for that matter), when's that banner gonna be ready?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> ey Slash (or anyone who's up for it, for that matter), when's that banner gonna be ready?


Slash or Slasher? We actually have someone roaming around here dubbed as Slash.


I'll do the banner when I get a word from the higher power known as speedy as to when we're going to do the second wave of nominies and voting. When that goes down, I'll put something together for everyone here on the board.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hey Guys if you can help me to find a great Vince Carter picture for my Avatar no matter if is bigger than 150x150 pixels

Thanks


----------



## madman

here you go carter


----------



## madman

Happy Victoria day to all


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> Happy Victoria day to all


Sorry but what exactly is Victoria dAY


----------



## madman

not sure but we get the day off for it


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> not sure but we get the day off for it


cool there's a lot of those days here in Mexico


----------



## madman

i hate school


----------



## Slasher

Victoria Day: The Sovereign's birthday has been celebrated in Canada since the reign of Queen Victoria (1837-1901).


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> i hate school


Me too


----------



## Slasher

<b>So guys.... I had this dream last night... the weardest thing, Chris Bosh was at the lottery and we recieved the third overall pick.<b>


----------



## speedythief

Thats so weird, I had a dream i was watching ABC and the lottery was up and we had 4th pick.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Thats so weird, I had a dream i was watching ABC and the lottery was up and we had 4th pick.


..But it wasn't on ABC............... :laugh:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> ..But it wasn't on ABC............... :laugh:


You're supposed to say "What is the point of this thread?"
I thought you were playing along.
That's what John said, back when he was a reasonable poster.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> You're supposed to say "What is the point of this thread?"
> I thought you were playing along.
> That's what John said, back when he was a reasonable poster.


Fine.. I messed up... here it is....

*What is the point of this thread?*     

Wouln't John also say that he's 25 and that we all better respect him?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Fine.. I messed up... here it is....
> 
> *What is the point of this thread?*
> 
> Wouln't John also say that he's 25 and that we all better respect him?


Now, yes. Then, no. He wasn't 25 then, I think he was only 24. 25 year-olds eat 24 year-olds for breakfast.


----------



## speedythief

Congrats to Carter182, who will moderate the Los Angeles Clippers board. A nice housewarming gift for him when he arrives in La-La Land. I'm sure he'll do a good job over there.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Congrats to Carter182, who will moderate the Los Angeles Clippers board. A nice housewarming gift for him when he arrives in La-La Land. I'm sure he'll do a good job over there.


thanks Speedy But i don't forget the TORONTO RAPTORS !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF

Speedy 

Check your PM I send you the info (KVBL)


----------



## Vinsanity

i think this is the biggest thread on basketballboards.net


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Congrats to Carter182, who will moderate the Los Angeles Clippers board. A nice housewarming gift for him when he arrives in La-La Land. I'm sure he'll do a good job over there.


Hey congrats 182!! You deserve it, but don't forget about us here on the Raps board. :greatjob:


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Now, yes. Then, no. He wasn't 25 then, I think he was only 24. 25 year-olds eat 24 year-olds for breakfast.


Oh oh you shouldn't have said that. You're only 21. :laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey congrats 182!! You deserve it, but don't forget about us here on the Raps board. :greatjob:


No I won't 

I'm a Raptors Fan First


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Hey guys great News looks like I will see the Raptors game in the 04/05 season, In the STAPLES Center (Clippers games).

My Brother already make the season deposits.

I can't wait to see Bosh and Vince play together. :drool: *


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> *Hey guys great News looks like I will see the Raptors game in the 04/05 season, In the STAPLES Center (Clippers games).
> 
> My Brother already make the season deposits.
> 
> I can't wait to see Bosh and Vince play. :drool: *


..If Vince isn't traded....


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> ..If Vince isn't traded....


*GOOD POINT

But i can see Vince with his new team *


----------



## Porn Player

MADMAN and VINCEMAGGETE182 u shud both move to england i am 16 and i finished school last week!!!! not to gloat or anything!!! 
:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :jump:


----------



## Sánchez AF

.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> MADMAN and VINCEMAGGETE182 u shud both move to england i am 16 and i finished school last week!!!! not to gloat or anything!!!
> :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :jump:


well i only have 2 weeks until summer but then ****ing summer school


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> well i only have 2 weeks until summer but then ****ing summer school


LOL you failed? :laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> MADMAN and VINCEMAGGETE182 u shud both move to england i am 16 and i finished school last week!!!! not to gloat or anything!!!
> :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :jump:


I finish the School in two weeks damn


----------



## madman

well not yet 

jokes no i need it cause i want to catch up with my math im only in grade 10 and struggaling :nonono:


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> well not yet
> 
> jokes no i need it cause i want to catch up with my math im only in grade 10 and struggaling :nonono:


Catch up now. It gets harder in the later grades. Good luck.


----------



## Porn Player

england dont do this summer school thing is it basically a chance for the kids to catch up or like in hoopdreams where they are forced to go back for bad bahaviour ???????????

and when you both say u finish skool in two weeks do you mean 4 good or until next year cos am finsihed for good!:yes: :yes:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> england dont do this summer school thing is it basically a chance for the kids to catch up or like in hoopdreams where they are forced to go back for bad bahaviour ???????????
> 
> and when you both say u finish skool in two weeks do you mean 4 good or until next year cos am finsihed for good!:yes: :yes:


there are 2 types of courses compulsary(math, science etc)and optional(drama, computers music etc) summer school is when you fail a compulsary course you have to take summer school

i meant until next year:upset:


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> england dont do this summer school thing is it basically a chance for the kids to catch up or like in hoopdreams where they are forced to go back for bad bahaviour ???????????
> 
> and when you both say u finish skool in two weeks do you mean 4 good or until next year cos am finsihed for good!:yes: :yes:


No University or College?


----------



## Vinsanity

what up


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Slash or Slasher? We actually have someone roaming around here dubbed as Slash.
> 
> 
> I'll do the banner when I get a word from the higher power known as speedy as to when we're going to do the second wave of nominies and voting. When that goes down, I'll put something together for everyone here on the board.


lol... I'm in charge of the voting. I'll set up the next thread tomorrow, but get them done as soon as possible and send it to speedy.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> lol... I'm in charge of the voting. I'll set up the next thread tomorrow, but get them done as soon as possible and send it to speedy.


I'll be busy the next 2 weeks, but after that I'll get on in.


----------



## Porn Player

> No University or College?


well college then university but that aint compulsory so kids at the age of 15 can leave school and start work which i think is soo damn stupid! 

thankx madman so glad i live in england that system suckx u dont get to have a break during like the whole well not a big 1 neway!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> 
> 
> well college then university but that aint compulsory so kids at the age of 15 can leave school and start work which i think is soo damn stupid!
> 
> thankx madman so glad i live in england that system suckx u dont get to have a break during like the whole well not a big 1 neway!


They cannot leave school if they plan to attend either University or College.


----------



## Vinsanity

whats poppin


----------



## macro6

http://e-thug.net/yougotbeef.wmv

Check this out... I thought it was funny.

Takin' from the mean streets of Jane/Finch yo!


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> http://e-thug.net/yougotbeef.wmv
> 
> Check this out... I thought it was funny.
> 
> Takin' from the mean streets of Jane/Finch yo!


Jane & Finch ain't a joke.
But those guys are.
I'd rather listen to Shaun Desmon than those clowns.

...I bet Mattsanity would've loved those guys.


----------



## macro6

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Jane & Finch ain't a joke.
> But those guys are.
> I'd rather listen to Shaun Desmon than those clowns.
> 
> ...I bet Mattsanity would've loved those guys.



You're right, JnF aint a joke..... but I live near JnF and its not as bad as ppl make it out to be. I seen worst (Regent Park).... 

The funny thing about this video is that its being posted on www.jane-finch.com website, which promotes fightin against stereotypes and violences. And this video totally contradicts that. 

Makes me go WTF :whofarted


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> http://e-thug.net/yougotbeef.wmv
> 
> Check this out... I thought it was funny.
> 
> Takin' from the mean streets of Jane/Finch yo!


ha i saw that a few days ago it was on entensity right?


----------



## Slasher

anyone have any dreams recently?


----------



## DINOSAUR

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, JnF aint a joke..... but I live near JnF and its not as bad as ppl make it out to be. I seen worst (Regent Park)....
> 
> The funny thing about this video is that its being posted on www.jane-finch.com website, which promotes fightin against stereotypes and violences. And this video totally contradicts that.
> 
> Makes me go WTF :whofarted


Yup Jane n Finch isn't that bad. I have 2 friends that live there and I come by very often. I never seen anything that bad happen there. Threre are worse places in parts of downtown and even Scarborough.


----------



## Vinsanity

albion is pretty bad too so is malton


----------



## Slasher

3000th post on BBB.net


----------



## madman

yo my hood is dangerous man 

leslie & 401


:joke:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 3000th post on BBB.net


:clap: :greatjob:


----------



## Vinsanity

congratz :yes:


----------



## tmlblue

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> Yup Jane n Finch isn't that bad. I have 2 friends that live there and I come by very often. I never seen anything that bad happen there. Threre are worse places in parts of downtown and even Scarborough.


I lived at 2940 for like the first 13 years of my life and ive seen some serious stuff go down there. My cousin got jumped and ended up gettin stabbed seven times there. It was dangerous but seems to have gotten better. I myself didnt have any problems. I used to play baseball and basketball late at night there without any problems. There are a whole lot more places worse then Jane and Finch in Toronto now a days. As for that video. That is the stupidest thing I have ever seen in my life. That was just plain stupid :sour:. But meh I guess they gotta try and make a living.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> albion is pretty bad too so is malton


You meant Milton? Never heard of Malton.


----------



## Vinsanity

Malton is a rough neigborhood near brampton its in mississagua


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Hey Guys 

Join The Official Toronto Raptors Fan Club!

PM to join*


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> *Hey Guys
> 
> Join The Official Toronto Raptors Fan Club!
> 
> PM to join*


put me in


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> Malton is a rough neigborhood near brampton its in mississagua


*
Anyone up for a trip 
*


----------



## madman

russell peters is the funniest person alive


----------



## Sánchez AF

Speedy check your PM


----------



## madman

anyone watch the CFL?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> anyone watch the CFL?


No.

Anyone going to watch the Euro Cup?


----------



## madman

ya even though my team didint make it

but on a different soccer note the team that i coached went 3-0-1 during the week and clinched 1st place for the playoffs next week


----------



## Slasher

I love soccer; especially internation competition. The Euro Cup 2004 will be amazing.


----------



## madman

what a game between france and england


----------



## Sánchez AF

Stupid James and Stupid Beckham


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Stupid James and Stupid Beckham


:laugh: 


you wanted england to win?


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> Malton is a rough neigborhood near brampton its in mississagua


its not that bad


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> 
> you wanted england to win?


Of course


----------



## DINOSAUR

I'm leaving to the Dominican Republic tommorow (Monday). For 2 weeks. So it's gonna be awhile before you see me again on the boards.

I'm missing the expansion draft and the the actual draft.  

Everyone have a great next 2 weeks. I hope to come back to some pleasent Raptor news.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> I'm leaving to the Dominican Republic tommorow (Monday). For 2 weeks. So it's gonna be awhile before you see me again on the boards.
> 
> I'm missing the expansion draft and the the actual draft.
> 
> Everyone have a great next 2 weeks. I hope to come back to some pleasent Raptor news.


Have a great time in the Dominican Republic, and see ya in a few weeks.


----------



## DINOSAUR

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Have a great time in the Dominican Republic, and see ya in a few weeks.


thanx man



on a side note: this is my 400th post:djparty: 

It took me awhile. I gotta start posting more often.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

SkywalkerAC, check your pm's!!!

It's urgent buddy!


----------



## madman

anyone hear those tornado warnings? crazy


----------



## Sánchez AF

Raptors Board 48000 replies great work guys


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Raptors Board 48000 replies great work guys


:spam:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Raptors Board 48000 replies great work guys


:clap: :greatjob: 

but i am pissed cause my soccer team finished 4 today so damn close to getting into the medal game


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> 
> 
> thanx man
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note: this is my 400th post:djparty:
> 
> It took me awhile. I gotta start posting more often.


Uh.... you only have 398. Get fried for post-padding?


----------



## Vintage

I remember this thread......



What's going on Toronto fans?

Who is Toronto looking at drafting?


----------



## Vinsanity

this thread is classic


----------



## Vinsanity

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> its not that bad


i got jumped by a bunch of chinese and black people there they wanted my cd player it as at westwood mall


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> i got jumped by a bunch of chinese and black people there they wanted my cd player it as at westwood mall


wierd combo


----------



## Vinsanity

not really, asian people and black people in toronto are like patnaz now lol


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hey Guys 

any interest in the KBVL

I'm looking for a GM of the KBVL Cleveland Cavs Send me a PM if you want the job.

I come to the Raptors Forum because I know you guys and I know in what players I can trust.

Thanks


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Hey Guys
> 
> any interest in the KBVL
> 
> I'm looking for a GM of the KBVL Cleveland Cavs Send me a PM if you want the job.
> 
> I come to the Raptors Forum because I know you guys and I know in what players I can trust.
> 
> Thanks


I am interested if there's still an open position.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I am interested if there's still an open position.


Done


----------



## miguel_jose

so i reply to the topic:"Greatest Rock Song of All-Time"

(the thread is like 5 pages full of white guys)

so i was like, "man, these guys just set themselves up"
so here was my post:



> "i was looking for you guys..
> 
> 
> THE KLAN LIVES ON
> 
> ***********, BROTHER"
> 
> :no:


do u think that deserves a suspension?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>miguel_jose</b>!
> so i reply to the topic:"Greatest Rock Song of All-Time"
> 
> (the thread is like 5 pages full of white guys)
> 
> so i was like, "man, these guys just set themselves up"
> so here was my post:
> 
> 
> 
> do u think that deserves a suspension?


:whoknows:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>miguel_jose</b>!
> so i reply to the topic:"Greatest Rock Song of All-Time"


Yes. Sorry if you disagree but we have a zero-tolerance rule when it comes to racism. If they set themselves up for that idiotic comment, you set yourself up for a suspension.

And guess what? Returning under a different username while suspended, especially to question site policy, is also against the rules. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. Sorry if you disagree but we have a zero-tolerance rule when it comes to racism. If they set themselves up for that idiotic comment, you set yourself up for a suspension.
> 
> And guess what? Returning under a different username while suspended, especially to question site policy, is also against the rules. Enjoy your vacation.


ZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman

is the draft gonna be on normal tv or do we have to have nbatv?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> is the draft gonna be on normal tv or do we have to have nbatv?


The first round is live on The Score.
The whole draft is on Raptors NBA TV.


----------



## Vinsanity

oh damn it aint on sportsnet?


----------



## Slasher

Anyone dreaming for the 2005 Draft?


----------



## Sánchez AF

What is the protection of our pick next yr. (Lamond/Yogi deal) ?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> What is the protection of our pick next yr. (Lamond/Yogi deal) ?


If the Raps make the playoffs then the pick belongs to Charlotte. If we don't make the playoffs then its ours.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Raps make the playoffs then the pick belongs to Charlotte. If we don't make the playoffs then its ours.


To the Cats ? or the Cavs


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> To the Cats ? or the Cavs


The Cavaliers traded the pick to the Bobcats: "Charlotte trades Aleksandar Pavlovic to Cleveland for a future first-round pick."


----------



## Sánchez AF

o ok...


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Raps make the playoffs then the pick belongs to Charlotte. If we don't make the playoffs then its ours.


is that our 1st rounder or 2nd?


----------



## Sánchez AF

Happy Birthday to me !!!


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Happy Birthday to me !!!


happy birthday


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> is that our 1st rounder or 2nd?


First.


----------



## DINOSAUR

Just got back from 2 weeks of vacation.

Thank god they have ESPN there, or I wouldn't of known anything that has happened with the Raptors in the last 2 busy weeks.


----------



## madman

^ lucky *******


----------



## Porn Player

sup, n e 1 here been to a basketball camp durin summer or is goin? cuz i'v neva attended 1 and i aint really sure what to expect. 
i am attended chesterjets regular size camp their a british team and probably the best.


----------



## madman

50 000 posts good work everyone


----------



## madman

wow i really hate summer school


----------



## Crossword

So I FINALLY got my G1 today! Only got one wrong too... now I have four freakin days of driving school starting tomorrow...


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> So I FINALLY got my G1 today! Only got one wrong too... now I have four freakin days of driving school starting tomorrow...


I did the four-day blitz for school, too. It's easier to do it and get it out of the way. It's boring as hell and you'd have to be pretty.. uh.. unsmart not to pass it.

As for my G1 test... I think I got five or six wrong, mostly speed related. He let me pass anyways.


----------



## Crossword

lol do we have to take a test after the 4 day thingy?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> lol do we have to take a test after the 4 day thingy?


Yeah, but it's candy. You can sleep in the classes and still pass the end test.

How much did you pay? It was like $450 for me to take those damn classes and I still haven't seen that much of a discount on my insurance. I get like a $50 rebate a year for taking classes. $50 off of $3500 isn't much of a damn difference.

I only suggest you take the classes if you can't wait for the extra months to get your G2. Otherwise, save your money.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it's candy. You can sleep in the classes and still pass the end test.
> 
> How much did you pay? It was like $450 for me to take those damn classes and I still haven't seen that much of a discount on my insurance. I get like a $50 rebate a year for taking classes. $50 off of $3500 isn't much of a damn difference.
> 
> I only suggest you take the classes if you can't wait for the extra months to get your G2. Otherwise, save your money.


i took the same thing but it was 4 seperate weeks and we can wait as long as we want to take the G2


----------



## madman

when you send the 10$ for the SM how do they know who send it?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> when you send the 10$ for the SM how do they know who send it?


RetroDreams is the one to talk to about this.
He can give you all the information you need.
Send him a PM.


----------



## Vinsanity

howdy


----------



## madman

i took the wrong bus today and instead of going to young i ended up in scarbrough :upset:


----------



## Vinsanity

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> i took the wrong bus today and instead of going to young i ended up in scarbrough :upset:


i hate when that happens


----------



## madman

2000th POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   :yes: :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :rocket: :clap: :cheers: :rock: :jump: :mob: :twave: :buddies: :king: :wordyo: :headbang: :worship: :greatjob: :woot: :dpepper: :allhail: :bball: :djparty:


----------



## Slasher

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Slasher

ESPNews is reporting that Los Angeles Lakers free agent guard Derek Fisher has signed a six year, $36 million contract with the Golden State Warriors.


----------



## Porn Player

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: 


LAKERS SUX (FINALLY) AND IF KOBE GETS SENT DOWN HAHA THEIR TEAM WILL BE LIKE WORST THEN THE MAGIC LAST YEAR!


----------



## Slasher

3200TH


----------



## Vinsanity

mannnnnn caribana is coming up soon......partttttty


----------



## MadFishX

85 pages in a thread about a guy who dreamed that we had the 3rd pick. I love our fans


----------



## SkywalkerAC

It's freaking hot here in Vancouver- 36 degrees yesterday- just in time for the Indy. Damn I love the summer in this city.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

2000th post, I would like to thank the Raptors board (since this is where I post most) and BBB.net for creating this community.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> It's freaking hot here in Vancouver- 36 degrees yesterday- just in time for the Indy. Damn I love the summer in this city.


lucky other then yesterday and today it has rained every single day of the week


----------



## Slasher

How come SkyAC ain't the mod anymore?


----------



## Sánchez AF

3000 posts


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> How come SkyAC ain't the mod anymore?


Only supporting members may be moderators. Sky needs to renew his membership in order to be a moderator again.


----------



## Slasher

Who has Raptors NBA TV? What's your favourite show over the summer? IMO I'd like to see more of Raps games from the good ol' franchise years.


----------



## dork

*weh ave great mods...*

keep up the great work guys...the greatest mods of the greatest board of the greatst team with the greatest poster....what moer do u raps fans want?


----------



## osman

*Re: weh ave great mods...*



> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> keep up the great work guys...the greatest mods of the greatest board of the greatst team with the greatest poster....what moer do u raps fans want?


For you to learn how to spell correctly.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Re: weh ave great mods...*



> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> 
> 
> For you to learn how to spell correctly.


I am dorks new spelling coach.

He will get a free edjumacation.


----------



## dork

*Re: Re: Re: weh ave great mods...*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I am dorks new spelling coach.
> 
> He will get a free edjumacation.


i am not htat tupids


----------



## Slasher

*Re: Re: Re: Re: weh ave great mods...*

Weh av da graet modretors, noh? Tehy alwyz cloes tha stpid thraeds.

Adn fro yuo, dork, my modst freind hre is somthnig - clkick hrer.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

I'm pretty sure a lot of the fans want a championship. and for dork to learn to spell.


----------



## MadFishX

or you can watch TSN and enjoy 8 year olds spell out big words, that they dont even know the meaning of. I learned how to spell "cyclopentasiloxane" watchin that competition. it helps.


god do i hate canadian sports coverage. SPELLING BEES??? on a SPORTS channel? ugh


----------



## :TorontoRaptors:

ESPN has spelling bees as well.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> or you can watch TSN and enjoy 8 year olds spell out big words, that they dont even know the meaning of. I learned how to spell "cyclopentasiloxane" watchin that competition. it helps.
> 
> 
> god do i hate canadian sports coverage. SPELLING BEES??? on a SPORTS channel? ugh



Wait.. TSN shows programs OTHER than hockey?


----------



## charlz

*Re: weh ave great mods...*



> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> keep up the great work guys...the greatest mods of the greatest board of the greatst team with the greatest poster....what moer do u raps fans want?


:wave: word to the herb - we have some of the stronger posters on the whole site too.


----------



## butr

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> or you can watch TSN and enjoy 8 year olds spell out big words, that they dont even know the meaning of. I learned how to spell "cyclopentasiloxane" watchin that competition. it helps.
> 
> 
> god do i hate canadian sports coverage. SPELLING BEES??? on a SPORTS channel? ugh


As opposed to ESPN where the BEE coverage actually originates from.


----------



## Slasher

Do whe stlli hvae grat mods ?


----------



## DAllatt

*Re: weh ave great mods...*



> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> ....what moer do u raps fans want?


For the Mods to close this thread.


----------



## Turkish Delight

*OT: Nash and Dirk Wasted*

I'm sure you've seen some of these before.. I came across them and I had to post them... 






















Darko too!


----------



## Crossword

:laugh: :laugh:

These'll never get old...


----------



## CrookedJ

Hey Ladies! 
I'm Darko!
I'm Cool, relaxed and completely ****faced!


----------



## Sánchez AF

Is not Darko too young to drink


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> Is not Darko too young to drink


Depends on where he is.


----------



## madman

To All The Loyal Madman Fans I Regret To Inform You That I Will Be Gone Until Tuesday Camping With My Cousins In Ottawa


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Whats up Raptors Fan 

Breaking News !!!

I'm moving (again) now back to Mexico i'll be back Wednesday 11 or Friday 13 August.

Cya and 

GO RAPTORS !!!!. *


----------



## Crossword

Reply #1300!


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> *Whats up Raptors Fan
> 
> Breaking News !!!
> 
> I'm moving (again) now back to Mexico i'll be back Wednesday 11 or Friday 13 August.
> 
> Cya and
> 
> GO RAPTORS !!!!. *


Have fun.... I don't know how much "<i>go</i>ing" the Raptors will have to do until the 11/13th though...


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> *Whats up Raptors Fan
> 
> Breaking News !!!
> 
> I'm moving (again) now back to Mexico i'll be back Wednesday 11 or Friday 13 August.
> 
> Cya and
> 
> GO RAPTORS !!!!. *


Why are you moving back? Guess the Clipps just don't cut it do they? Move to Toronto, you'll like the Raps more here. :grinning:


----------



## Slasher

Here's my take on the latest Celtics-Lakers trade: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1454235#post1454235

IMO the Celtics got robbed once again. Fire Ainge, fire Ainge, you can just hear the Celtics fans pulling a Grunwald on Ainge.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Here's my take on the latest Celtics-Lakers trade: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1454235#post1454235
> 
> IMO the Celtics got robbed once again. Fire Ainge, fire Ainge, you can just hear the Celtics fans pulling a Grunwald on Ainge.


Ainge got about $10M in instant cap relief and a first-round pick in exchange for creampuff Chris Mihm, backup Chucky Atkins, who they wouldn't have used much anyways, and seldom used small forward Jumaine Jones?


Banks/West
Davis/Allen
Pierce/Welsch
McCarthy/Jefferson/Perkins
Blount/LaFrentz/Stewart/Brown


He is creating a very athletic team. Once Jefferson comes into his own, they are going to have good players at every position, depth at the centre position in a thin Eastern Conference, and enough scoring punch to rival the best teams out there. Plus he'll have a future first-round pick from the Lakers in his back pocket.

I think Ainge is starting to do a good job.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Ainge got about $10M in instant cap relief and a first-round pick in exchange for creampuff Chris Mihm, backup Chucky Atkins, who they wouldn't have used much anyways, and seldom used small forward Jumaine Jones?
> 
> 
> Banks/West
> Davis/Allen
> Pierce/Welsch
> McCarthy/Jefferson/Perkins
> Blount/LaFrentz/Stewart/Brown
> 
> 
> He is creating a very athletic team. Once Jefferson comes into his own, they are going to have good players at every position, depth at the centre position in a thin Eastern Conference, and enough scoring punch to rival the best teams out there. Plus he'll have a future first-round pick from the Lakers in his back pocket.
> 
> I think Ainge is starting to do a good job.


I see what you're saying, but even looking from last year's deal, don't you think that they could have gotten more back for Antoine Walker?

I am all for dumping saleries and rebuilding by acquiring young and athletic players, but Boston was always a good team, so why break up the chemistry? First they could have gotten more for Walker, and then the latest move, I just don't see why they would trade young players that have a good future in the league for two yapping, out of their prime, players such as Payton and Fox.

You dump contracts and start over when you're in a situation where nothing else is working - ie., Chicago, LA Clippers, etc. You don't dump contracts when you have a pretty good team on the floor. But, heh, business is business and you never know what the Boston ownership is demanding - not everyone has the money the Knicks do.

The only thing I like in the latest deal is that the Celtics got Marcus Banks back. In a year or two he will be a great player, mark my words.


----------



## Slasher

Did anyone here watch the Puerto Rico - USA game?

Hah. This is a wake up call for the USA to get their heads out of their asses and notice the rest of the world. This team is packed with talent - yet they still managed to lose. . . and this isn't the first time. Couple of weeks back they lost to Italy.

An amazing game overall, seeing all the interational starts that could be playing here in the NBA in a couple of years.


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Did anyone here watch the Puerto Rico - USA game?
> 
> Hah. This is a wake up call for the USA to get their heads out of their asses and notice the rest of the world. This team is packed with talent - yet they still managed to lose. . . and this isn't the first time. Couple of weeks back they lost to Italy.
> 
> An amazing game overall, seeing all the interational starts that could be playing here in the NBA in a couple of years.


yea, but if one guy, just one, can find some sort of shot, they'll win... if starbury or ai can start knocking those 3-point-mid-range jumpers down, they'll dominate since they'll finally be able to properly use duncan and odom... its a damn shame rip or allen didnt wanna come... one question, why invite okafor over redd? seems like a real bone-headed move now.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hello Raptors fans, please tell us more about yourself! How old are you? Where you from? Favorite Player? Fan of Raptors since? 

*Name:* Fry (Yeah thats my real name) 
*Age:* 19
*From:* Laguna Beach California 
*Currently:* Mexico City
*Favorite Player of All-Time:* Michael Jordan
*Favorite Raptor Player(s):* 
_*Vince Carter*_ - Thanks to him i become a big Raptor Fan
*Least Favorite Raptors of All Time:* Antonio Davis 

*Favorite Raptors moment:*
Beat NY Knicks in the first round:

*Other Favorites Teams*
Detroit, Dallas, Clippers

*Most hated team:*
Lakers, Kings and Celtics

*Most hated player:*
Kobe Bryant

*Favourite song:*
I dont want to be - Gavin DeGraw
OutKast - Roses;

*Favorite movie:*
Scar Face;

*Music*
Hip Hop, Ska, Rock, Punk etc...

*Occupation*
Student.


----------



## Porn Player

> if starbury or ai can start knocking those 3-point-mid-range jumpers down


it wont be ai after the worst peformace i have ever seen him have 1-10 three point range shooting thats 10% from the arc i can shoot better than that. even tho the team new their shooting was off they continued to rush the shot from the outside insted of getting it to the bigger men eg duncan. even if duncan missed the shot and got fouled he would still have two high pecentage shots and pueto rico's flow would have been slowed. 

was larry brown the selector of players? i would of thought he of all people having so much experience would of realised trhe need for an outside shooter!


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> 
> 
> it wont be ai after the worst peformace i have ever seen him have 1-10 three point range shooting thats 10% from the arc i can shoot better than that. even tho the team new their shooting was off they continued to rush the shot from the outside insted of getting it to the bigger men eg duncan. even if duncan missed the shot and got fouled he would still have two high pecentage shots and pueto rico's flow would have been slowed.
> 
> was larry brown the selector of players? i would of thought he of all people having so much experience would of realised trhe need for an outside shooter!


its not that easy... if they put two or three guys on duncan every play and just harass him, he wont be able to get a shot off most of the time even if they dont foul him. thats why someone needs to hit shots, so their man cant leave them to harass duncan. and why the hell was rj taking so many 3's... wasn't carmelo making them earlier at a somewhat consistant rate?


----------



## -James-

Name: james, jae
Age: 14
From: south jamaica queens, NY
Currently: mississauga ont.
Favorite Player of All-Time: Michael Jordan
Favorite Raptor Player(s): vc, chris childs (say what you may, but he did one hell of a job while he was here)
Least Favorite Raptors of All Time: alek radojevic (sp?)

Favorite Raptors moment:
when they beat mj and the bulls by 1 i think (i also think it was the 72-10 season... not too sure bout that one tho)

Other Favorites Teams
Clippers, Knicks

Most hated team:
Kings, Mavs

Most hated player:
Vlade Divac

Favourite song:
all time: 112 - cupid
right now: kanye feat. mase and common sense - jesus walks remix

Favorite movie:
Scarface, blue streak

Music
r&b, hip hop, reggae

Occupation
student, work the drive thru @ mcdonalds


----------



## speedythief

*Name:* Brett, aka. Buns
*Age:* 21
*From:* Kingston, ONT
*Currently:* Kingston, ONT
*Favorite Player of All-Time:* Julius Erving
*Favorite Raptor Player(s):* Chris Bosh
*Least Favorite Raptors of All Time:* Chuck Oakley

*Favorite Raptors moment:*
Vince's three-point shooting playoff explosion vs. the 6ers.

*Other Favorites Teams*
Dallas

*Most hated team:*
Kings, Magic

*Most hated player:*
Steve Francis

*Favourite song:*
Petey Pablo & Timberland-- "I"
The Hip -- Everything, especially "Nautical Disaster" & "Fireworks"
Wu -- "Triumph", among others
Atmosphere -- "Modern Man's Hustle"
Field Mob -- "Dead in your Chevy"
Way too many more.

*Favorite movie:*
Too many to list..
I really like the movie "Fist of Legend".

*Music*
Hip Hop, Rock

*Occupation*
Engineering Student


----------



## madman

*Name:* Marc
*Age:* 17
*From:* Toronto Ontario
*Currently:*^
*Favorite Player of All-Time:* Steve Nash
*Favorite Raptor Player(s):* 
Vince Carter, JYD, Rafer, Bosh
*Least Favorite Raptors of All Time:* Antonio Davis, Tmac

*Favorite Raptors moment:*
Beat NY Knicks in the first round, 2nd round series vs Philly, or opening night back in 1995-96

*Other Favorites Teams*
Dallas, Charlotte

*Most hated team:*
Kings, Magic, Suns (for taking nash)

*Most hated player:*
none really

*Favourite song:*
Let's Ride - Choclair

*Favorite movie:*
i dont have a favorite movie so instead TV: Family Guy

*Music*
Hip Hop

*Occupation*
Student.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Name:* Josh
*Age:* 15 almost 16
*From:* Ajax, Ontario
*Currently:* Ajax, Ontario
*Favorite Player of All-Time:* Magic Johnson
*Favorite Raptor Player(s):* Chris Bosh, J-Rose
*Least Favorite Raptors of All Time:* Antonio Davis

*Favorite Raptors moment:*
Vince going off in the playoffs against A.I. and the 76ers.

*Other Favorites Teams*
Pacers

*Most hated team:*
Kings, Sonics

*Most hated player:*
hm.. Stephon Marbury, Allen Iverson

*Favourite song:*
Biggie, Eminem - Dead Wrong
Shyne - Whatcha Gonna Do
Eminem - Role Model
ect.

*Favorite movie:*
Friday
Goodfellas

*Music*
rap, metal, punk

*Occupation*
drug lord


----------



## DINOSAUR

*Name:* Allen
*Age:* 20
*From:* North York, Ontario
*Currently:* Thornhill, Ontario

*Favorite Player of All Time:* Scottie Pippen, Larry Johnson
*Favorite Raptor Player(s):* Chris Bosh
*Least Favorite Raptor Player of all time:* T-Mac

*Favorite Raptors Moment:* The playoff series against Philly where we almost won.

*Other Favortie Teams:* Dallas and Phoenix

*Most hated Teams:* Lakers, Knicks

*Most Hated Player:* Iverson

*Favorite Song* letter 2 my unborn child - 2pac, 
Shook Ones - Mobb Deep

*Favorite Movie:* Blood in Blood out, American History X

*Music:* Hip Hop, Rock

*Occupation:* Business Student


----------



## trick

Name: Patrick
Age: 22
From: Manila, Philippines
Currently: Markham, Ont
Favorite Player of All-Time: Magic Johnson
Favorite Raptor Player(s):
Vince Carter - Thanks to him i become a big Raptor Fan
Least Favorite Raptors of All Time: Damon Stoudamire

Favorite Raptors moment:
Draft Night '98, Vince and Jamison swap hats

Other Favorites Teams
Warriors, Suns

Most hated team:
Kings, Bucks, New Orleans

Most hated player:
Steve Francis

Favourite song:
Do As Infinity - Deep Forest (Japanese)

Favorite movie:
Hero

Music
Rock (emo style  )
little bit of Hip Hop, Rap

Occupation
Student / contractual programmer


----------



## speedythief

I say that my favourite song is by the Hip, and a day later they announce they will be playing a concert for between 15-35,000 people at the Royal Military College right here in Kingston, along with Matthew Good, Dan Akaroyd (Blues Bros?), and others TBA.

This thread is good karma!

Anyone going to go? K-Town is only a couple hours drive from Toronto.


----------



## madman

tell budboy he likes the hip


----------



## Sánchez AF

Somebody have ESPN insider or somebody know what grade they gave us for the summer moves


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> Somebody have ESPN insider or somebody know what grade they gave us for the summer moves


C-


----------



## Slasher

The United States loses yet again, this time to Lithuania. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

And what's up with Marbury going for a layup with 5-seconds left in the game and the USA down 4 points? He needs to re-evaluate the numbers in his head. The logical thing would have been to take a quick three. Oh yes, and not to mention that he missed the layup.. :sour:


----------



## Crossword

Man... the US is winning in every sport I want them to lose (mostly everything), and in the one sport I want them to win (basketball), they're losing!


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> The United States loses yet again, this time to Lithuania. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> And what's up with Marbury going for a layup with 5-seconds left in the game and the USA down 4 points? He needs to re-evaluate the numbers in his head. The logical thing would have been to take a quick three. Oh yes, and not to mention that he missed the layup.. :sour:


remind you of a certain raptors pg in a playoff game 5?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Man... the US is winning in every sport I want them to lose (mostly everything), and in the one sport I want them to win (basketball), they're losing!


haha exact same with me.

i am always cheering against them, but i am rooting for there basketball team all the way, and that is the only ----- team that isn't winning ****!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> remind you of a certain raptors pg in a playoff game 5?


Chris Childs? Didn't he take a bad running three pointer?


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Chris Childs? Didn't he take a bad running three pointer?


ya same thing basicly, both bad decions 

ps GOT A NEW RED BOSH JERSEY!!!!!!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> ps GOT A NEW RED BOSH JERSEY!!!!!!


The real one or the fake one? Post some pics!


----------



## madman

coming up have to empty my camera's files and then ill post them and it'll take me some to time to resize them but hold on


----------



## madman

here is the a close up of the raptors and #4


----------



## madman

this is the material of the jersey


----------



## madman

back of the jersey


----------



## madman

jersey front


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Nice... stitched too.

How much was that?

Once I get a job I want to get that jersey, Livingstons, and AK47's jersey. Should be pretty hard to find a Livingston/AK47 stitched around here.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Nice... stitched too.
> 
> How much was that?
> 
> Once I get a job I want to get that jersey, Livingstons, and AK47's jersey. Should be pretty hard to find a Livingston/AK47 stitched around here.


well your location says Canada but i'll asume that you live in TO so try High5 sports at fairview as for price, i dont know it was a gift


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> i dont know it was a gift


Props to whoever gave it to you - they made the right choice to get you the CB4 instead of the VC15. :yes:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Props to whoever gave it to you - they made the right choice to get you the CB4 instead of the VC15. :yes:



:laugh: 

i wish my aunt knew what she was doing. i asked for it


----------



## Crossword

Hot **** man. If there's any jersey I want, it's this old school T'Wolves (green) KG jersey. I saw it at Yonge Sports (Yonge & Dundas) and the dude said it was 100 bucks. Swingman jersey.

Also, Foot Locker (at least the one on Queen St. W) is selling two swingmans ($120) for the price of one right now, so check that out too.


----------



## Porn Player

that jersey is awesome (refering to cb4 1) my dad made the wrong choice about 2 weeks ago he got me the purple vc15 over that 1 damn him! but hey now i have 2 Raptor stitched nike vests home n away but both vc!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Hot **** man. If there's any jersey I want, it's this old school T'Wolves (green) KG jersey. I saw it at Yonge Sports (Yonge & Dundas) and the dude said it was 100 bucks. Swingman jersey.
> 
> Also, Foot Locker (at least the one on Queen St. W) is selling two swingmans ($120) for the price of one right now, so check that out too.


I'd never buy a jersey over $120 or it would have to be very special for me to get it. Spending above $200 on a jersey is a waste, there are much better things to get then a guy's name written on a shirt for $200+. I just laugh at the people who spend that much.


----------



## madman

Did anyone see that hostage taker at union station? My mom would have been there had she not left early


----------



## DINOSAUR

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> Did anyone see that hostage taker at union station? My mom would have been there had she not left early


yeah that was crazy...right outside union station during morning rush hour. Plus he shot someone in a food court earlier (I think it was his wife).

Nice shooting by the cop though


----------



## trick

i say we should start a "Post Your Pic" theme...

this is me:









this is me as a ninja having a cup of joe:


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Kenny v.s. Spenny*

Kenny v.s. Spenny is a Canadian Show right ?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah that was crazy...right outside union station during morning rush hour. Plus he shot someone in a food court earlier (I think it was his wife).
> 
> Nice shooting by the cop though


i read in the sun that he fired two shots at her in the food court, missed, and she tripped running away, and that was when he hit her in the head with his gun.. i think? something like that

and whats scary is that i've been to that guys house before(i live in ajax, as he did) because his son is my friends friend, and he was such a nice guy. its always those people you least suspect would do something like that.


----------



## Crossword

Hey guys, I'm in LA... and I now have two things that NOBODY else in Toronto has! bahahahaha


First off I got the Dada Spinners, all white, illest and sickest and greatest shoes EVER. For those who don't know what I'm talking about, they're the shoes with the spinners on the side. Spree wears 'em. Bought 'em for $100 american (~ $135 Canadian).

And secondly I got a retro, 1976 Melo Anthony Denver Nuggets jersey. It's light blue, with a gold digger (tool) on the front. It's sick... utterly sick. And I've never seen anyone in Toronto wearing it. And even sicker is the price I got it at. $25 American, for a SWINGMAN jersey. Authentic, from Champs!

Yea I'm a pimp...


----------



## trick

you guys need to post ninja pics:


----------



## CrookedJ

Here's a wicked ninja . . .


----------



## Slasher

Wow - you can see the basketball off-season is dry when people here are discussing ninjas. :laugh:


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Hey guys, I'm in LA... and I now have two things that NOBODY else in Toronto has! bahahahaha
> 
> 
> First off I got the Dada Spinners, all white, illest and sickest and greatest shoes EVER. For those who don't know what I'm talking about, they're the shoes with the spinners on the side. Spree wears 'em. Bought 'em for $100 american (~ $135 Canadian).
> 
> And secondly I got a retro, 1976 Melo Anthony Denver Nuggets jersey. It's light blue, with a gold digger (tool) on the front. It's sick... utterly sick. And I've never seen anyone in Toronto wearing it. And even sicker is the price I got it at. $25 American, for a SWINGMAN jersey. Authentic, from Champs!
> 
> Yea I'm a pimp...


How long you down there for??? So a retro jeresy from before he was born?? Does that seem odd to anyonelse?


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Wow - you can see the basketball off-season is dry when people here are discussing ninjas. :laugh:


it's ninja season all year long


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> it's ninja season all year long


Ah in that case keep the pictures coming.


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> it's ninja season all year long


Somethings are always in style

Hey 3500 posts congrats!!


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Somethings are always in style
> 
> Hey 3500 posts congrats!!


congrats or pity...? :uhoh:

gawd, LET THE SEASON START ALREADY


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah in that case keep the pictures coming.


you tried the ninja mask haven't you?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> How long you down there for??? So a retro jeresy from before he was born?? Does that seem odd to anyonelse?


haha never thought of that before... that's pretty funny...

I'm comin back Sunday btw...


----------



## madman

I have love this city more then ever after tonight. I live in a pretty bad area it isnt jane & finch or anything but i mean cops are on my street pretty regularly. Anyways i left for my grandmothers house at 4 o'clock today and came back 10 mins ago, except the front door was wide open and the lights were on. We were pretty sure we didnt do that, i wanted to go in and make sure that nothing was stolen, but my mom said that i shouldnt cause they might still be in there. To make her happy i stayed and let her call the cops. We waited like 5 mins and they were here they checked the place out, told us to come in and make sure everything was fine, and thankfully my Xbox Wallet and Comp are still here


----------



## TOballer

thats some scary stuff man...i dont know how id react if i were you...


----------



## Sánchez AF

<------- Best avatr ever


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> <------- Best avatr ever


i agree


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> <------- Best avatr ever


----------



## madman

anyone going to watch the world cup of hockey


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> I have love this city more then ever after tonight. I live in a pretty bad area it isnt jane & finch or anything but i mean cops are on my street pretty regularly. Anyways i left for my grandmothers house at 4 o'clock today and came back 10 mins ago, except the front door was wide open and the lights were on. We were pretty sure we didnt do that, i wanted to go in and make sure that nothing was stolen, but my mom said that i shouldnt cause they might still be in there. To make her happy i stayed and let her call the cops. We waited like 5 mins and they were here they checked the place out, told us to come in and make sure everything was fine, and thankfully my Xbox Wallet and Comp are still here


Scary **** man. I know what its like there was a shooting across the street from my place last month, the guy lived but it was wierd with cops crawling all over the neighbourhood for a couple days. 

IT turns out it was a drug deal gone bad, which I guess is a good thing, in the sense thats its not a random thing. And since I don't buy my drugs from gun toting fools hanging on the corner, I'm not worried.

I'm leaving the exciting world of Kitchener/Waterloo behind and moving back to Brantford (I'm from there) for a few months.


----------



## madman

Who else has school tomarow


----------



## DINOSAUR

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> Who else has school tomarow


me  and unfortunatly Tuesdays are my hardest day I get thrown right into it right away

god I can't wait till basketball season starts


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> Who else has school tomarow


Ye me too going into grade 11, my school just changed into semestered so hopefully i get some easy courses first. The hardest part is changing your damn sleep pattern ugh.........


----------



## madman

nm


----------



## madman

To my fellow non SM 

<------------------- FINALY


----------



## Sánchez AF

I like Canada you know that but the Candian Soccer team is AWFUL the GK is sad to watch.. yOu need improve guys


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> I like Canada you know that but the Candian Soccer team is AWFUL the GK is sad to watch.. yOu need improve guys


C'mon man give our Soccer team a break....I mean they are not that bad....I truly believe that we are a top 5 team in Concacaf when we have our best players. If you have seen any WCQ games that we have lost, then it was because we didn't have our best players, or we got screwed over by the refs:upset: (HOnduras game..). We are still a developing soccer nation, we are at a point where U.S.A were about 10 years ago when they first hosted the World Cup. We may not be as good as Mexico or U.S.A but we are getting there. But our government does not put enough money in soccer developments, 13 million a year for our National Soccer program ain't gonna cut it, but they did recently announce an additional 30 million was gonna go to amateur sports funding so perhaps they made do the same for soccer.
BTW our GK ain't bad, I have no idea what you are talking about, he usually keeps us in close games and he is one the best GK in MLS.


----------



## Sánchez AF

I think the top 5 is 

Mexico
USA
Costa Rica
and the others are just bad ... really bad 

believe me i like Canada but they need a lot of yrs before become a contender in the concacaf


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> Costa Rica
> 
> 
> believe me i like Canada but they need a lot of yrs before become a contender in the concacaf


arent Costa Rica 0-2 in qualifing?

and the new argo/soccer statium is going to improve things not to mention the under 18 tourny(i think) coming here in 2008(again not sure)


and ya it is going to take a while before Canada can qualify for the WC again but i could see them being 1-2 spots back in the near futur


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> arent Costa Rica 0-2 in qualifing?
> 
> and the new argo/soccer statium is going to improve things not to mention the under 18 tourny(i think) coming here in 2008(again not sure)
> 
> 
> and ya it is going to take a while before Canada can qualify for the WC again but i could see them being 1-2 spots back in the near futur


I hope so because Canada can be a top team with the money and the sports structure. Could be great the 3 concacaf teams in Germany 2006 

Mexico
Canada
U.S.A.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Wow!!! did anyone else see the Canada vs Czech Republic game?
it was pretty great even though the Czech seemed as if they were going to win, Roberto Luongo was spectacular although he did let in a few crap goals. 

Final Match Canada vs Finland tuesday

WHOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOO CANADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Original ScarFace</b>!
> Wow!!! did anyone else see the Canada vs Czech Republic game?
> it was pretty great even though the Czech seemed as if they were going to win, Roberto Luongo was spectacular although he did let in a few crap goals.
> 
> Final Match Canada vs Finland tuesday
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOO CANADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ya that was crazy i was with like 4 ppl and we went crazy on that OT goal (maybe it was because of the beer i dont know)


----------



## Sánchez AF

*DAMN*

OT. WHAT A GAME 

BILLS V. JAGUARS

SORRY SPEEDY  

i was with Buffalo in this one damn .


----------



## madman

*Re: DAMN*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> OT. WHAT A GAME
> 
> BILLS V. JAGUARS
> 
> SORRY SPEEDY
> 
> i was with Buffalo in this one damn .


damn it, i dont know if i should be happy i am a Bills fan but i bet against them


OT VIKINGS ARE WINNING


----------



## Slasher

Err football sucks. Its a bunch of bulls going running around. Soccer is the real football.

And why "football" when the only time they use their feet is during a field goal or punt? :sour:


----------



## Blazer Freak

Are..

We..

Still..

Post..

Padding?

BFreak.


----------



## speedythief

Last time I went to a concert I posted about it in this tread, so I figured I'd continue the tradition.

I got to see the Tragically Hip, Matthew Good, The Trews, and a few other bands today at Kingston's big "Across The Causeway" benefit @ RMC.

It was a really fun show. 20,000+ fans showed-up and crowded the football field to watch the acts perform. A few special guests were Dan Akroyd, who joined the Hip on harmonica at one point in the evening, as well as Doug Gilmore and Kirk Muller.

I've never had the pleasure of seeing the Hip in concert until tonight and they put on a tremendous show. They played a 12-13 song set, which lasted well over an hour, and then returned to play two 3-song encores. I think they played for over two hours with only a few minutes break between encores. Who are they, the E-Street Band?! Downie was doing his best musical-seizure act that he's made his trademark including fighting with the mic cord and stumbling around.

I was impressed by Matt Good as well. He had some commentary about American politics which I normally scoff at (most complaining about Bush Jr., etc. that you hear in college is very superficial and uninformed), and I wasn't a big fan of that. I really don't care what he thinks about Tom Ridge or John Ashcroft. But he played some nice tunes, including original Matthew Good Band songs that look wierd with new bandmates.

The Trews sounded nervous and tired. I guess they played a show in NS last night and drove all the way to K-Town for this concert, so I don't blame them. It's a big show to do when your out of gas.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Last time I went to a concert I posted about it in this tread, so I figured I'd continue the tradition.
> 
> I got to see the Tragically Hip, Matthew Good, The Trews, and a few other bands today at Kingston's big "Across The Causeway" benefit @ RMC.
> 
> It was a really fun show. 20,000+ fans showed-up and crowded the football field to watch the acts perform. A few special guests were Dan Akroyd, who joined the Hip on harmonica at one point in the evening, as well as Doug Gilmore and Kirk Muller.
> 
> I've never had the pleasure of seeing the Hip in concert until tonight and they put on a tremendous show. They played a 12-13 song set, which lasted well over an hour, and then returned to play two 3-song encores. I think they played for over two hours with only a few minutes break between encores. Who are they, the E-Street Band?! Downie was doing his best musical-seizure act that he's made his trademark including fighting with the mic cord and stumbling around.
> 
> I was impressed by Matt Good as well. He had some commentary about American politics which I normally scoff at (most complaining about Bush Jr., etc. that you hear in college is very superficial and uninformed), and I wasn't a big fan of that. I really don't care what he thinks about Tom Ridge or John Ashcroft. But he played some nice tunes, including original Matthew Good Band songs that look wierd with new bandmates.
> 
> The Trews sounded nervous and tired. I guess they played a show in NS last night and drove all the way to K-Town for this concert, so I don't blame them. It's a big show to do when your out of gas.


Hey man I dunno about you but Kitchener is the one and only "K-TOWN"


----------



## Slasher

Its funny reading how all these GMs don't want Carter. Haha he must feel like a horse's *** asking to be traded. :laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Its funny reading how all these GMs don't want Carter. Haha he must feel like a horse's *** asking to be traded. :laugh:


Why so much hate Bro


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 
> 
> Why so much hate Bro


 no hate.

Vince just surprises me. Instead of asking for a trade and making it public when the season ended, he chooses to do so when we're about to start the season. And I find it funny because since so many people consider him a great player, why no team in the NBA is interested to a trade for Vince Carter.

I kind of feel sorry for him. He probably expected that New York, Orlando, and Miami would be jumping at the opportunity to acquire him, but as you can see none of them care.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> no hate.
> 
> Vince just surprises me. Instead of asking for a trade and making it public when the season ended, he chooses to do so when we're about to start the season. And I find it funny because since so many people consider him a great player, why no team in the NBA is interested to a trade for Vince Carter.
> 
> I kind of feel sorry for him. He probably expected that New York, Orlando, and Miami would be jumping at the opportunity to acquire him, but as you can see none of them care.


Bro when Vince made this public ? a couple of days I'm sure more than the 50% of the teams in the league are interested in him.

When the season end he was bussy with his wedding.

When Vince is Gone we will sorry


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 
> 
> Bro when Vince made this public ? a couple of days I'm sure more than the 50% of the teams in the league are interested in him.
> 
> When the season end he was bussy with his wedding.
> 
> When Vince is Gone we will sorry


yup but i think that VC does need a change of scenery to get better


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> yup but i think that VC does need a change of scenery to get better


Are you a VC fan first then a Raptors fan, or are a Raptors fan first?

I am a Raps fan and if VC doesn't want to be a part of this club then bag him.


----------



## Slasher

Go to http://msn.foxsports.com/nba

Check out on the bottom left in the Hot Rumors section under Features:



> The Magic reportedly have no interest in trading Steve Francis for Raptors star Tracy McGrady, according to the Orlando Sentinel.


Oops Fox Sports. :laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you a VC fan first then a Raptors fan, or are a Raptors fan first?
> 
> I am a Raps fan and if VC doesn't want to be a part of this club then bag him.


I'm both. And i cant imagine one without the other if Vince is traded he will be better ? Maybe yes maybe no Will the Raptors be better mayybe yes maybe not ? but theres no reason to hate him i mean what kind of fans you are ? Philly fans ? He gave too much to this team and to the Fans. and he right this team is kind of rebulding how Babcock said we probably wont make the playoff this yr or next yr or even in 3 or 4 and when Bosh reach his prime and we can have some cap space Vince Will be a FA or too old. and Waste 3-4 yrs with a lotery team. When he has some chance to make something important with other team.

Trade him is the best move for both sides. Vince can go to a playoff team and we can continue with our rebuilding plan and try to make the playoff and be a contender in 4-5 or maybe more yrs.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Go to http://msn.foxsports.com/nba
> 
> Check out on the bottom left in the Hot Rumors section under Features:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops Fox Sports. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm both. And i cant imagine one without the other if Vince is traded he will be better ? Maybe yes maybe no Will the Raptors be better mayybe yes maybe not ? but theres no reason to hate him i mean what kind of fans you are ? Philly fans ? He gave too much to this team and to the Fans. and he right this team is kind of rebulding how Babcock said we probably wont make the playoff this yr or next yr or even in 3 or 4 and when Bosh reach his prime and we can have some cap space Vince Will be a FA or too old. and Waste 3-4 yrs with a lotery team. When he has some chance to make something important with other team.
> 
> Trade him is the best move for both sides. Vince can go to a playoff team and we can continue with our rebuilding plan and try to make the playoff and be a contender in 4-5 or maybe more yrs.


1. Will the Raptors be better without Vince Carter?

YES they will. Vince doesn't want to be here. There is no need to force someone to do a job. If they don't want to do it, then either A) they will do a poor job while being forced to do it, or B) they won't do the job.

Vince will either be an *** in the locker room or not show up for training camp at all.

I don't want to see players like that on the Raptors.


2. Vince gave too much to the Raptors?

NO. Vince did a great job as a player in his early years, and as a result got a big comfortable $90mil / 6 year contract. He expanded by buying businesses in the GTA.

If he gets paid $90mil you expect him to bring a heck of a lot to the table, because other players at that salery range do the same for other teams.


Toronto has seen many players come in and demand for a trade - Damon Stoudamire, Kenny Anderson, Antonio Davis, and now Carter. 

If they don't want to be here, they don't, no big deal. My point is that I'm a Raptors fan first.

If anything Toronto made Carter, Carter didn't make Toronto.


That's just my :twocents:.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Original ScarFace</b>!
> Hey man I dunno about you but Kitchener is the one and only "K-TOWN"


Kitchener? I've heard it called K-Dub, I prefer that. Not just because Dub is a good way to say W, but because Kitchener-Waterloo is a double-city, so it works two ways.

Seeing as how Kingston ends with 'ton', calling it K-to*w*n is natural. Not like Kitch-ener, which doesn't translate to K-town as smoothly.

So go to hell!


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you a VC fan first then a Raptors fan, or are a Raptors fan first?
> 
> I am a Raps fan and if VC doesn't want to be a part of this club then bag him.


Raps fan first but i still like VC


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> If anything Toronto made Carter, Carter didn't make Toronto.
> 
> 
> That's just my :twocents:.


I'm disagree Vince made the basketball in a crazy hockey town ? and he put the Raptors on the map


----------



## madman

So me and my friends were crusing downtown, and i was wearing my bosh jersey(gotta represent when you go out) and like normal downtown, a hobo, comes to our car and asks for money. 

We gave him a quarter, and while we waited for the light to turn green, he sees my jersey and starts going off on Carter, **** Vince, send that little ***** back to florida, you got the right idea, bosh is the futur, i think we should trade Carter for nash. 

Basicialy to who ever thinks that Toronto isnt a basketball city, you are wrong. When hobos starts talking basketball and know what they are talking about, the city is breathing basketball


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> So me and my friends were crusing downtown, and i was wearing my bosh jersey(gotta represent when you go out) and like normal downtown, a hobo, comes to our car and asks for money.
> 
> We gave him a quarter, and while we waited for the light to turn green, he sees my jersey and starts going off on Carter, **** Vince, send that little ***** back to florida, you got the right idea, bosh is the futur, i think we should trade Carter for nash.
> 
> Basicialy to who ever thinks that Toronto isnt a basketball city, you are wrong. When hobos starts talking basketball and know what they are talking about, the city is breathing basketball


Haha awesome story. Funny how a hobo is informed on the happenings of the league. 

"When hobos starts talking basketball and know what they are talking about, the city is breathing basketball" 

Love that quote, so true... Some peope under estimate the popularity in Toronto - they're all hopped up on hockey.


----------



## Slasher

> "Kobe Bryant's new deal has a couple of interesting features, including a no-trade clause, which is virtually unheard of in the NBA. He also has a 15% trade kicker and is going to get paid most of his annual salary before he ever steps on the floor." New York Daily News
> 
> "According to the conditions of the seven-year, $136 million deal with the Lakers, he was paid 70% of this coming season's $14.2 million - $9.94 million - back on Aug. 15. A good arrangement to have considering all of his legal fees, right? In future seasons, he will get 70% of his forthcoming salary every Sept. 1, rather than receiving the conventional twice-monthly checks during the season. The deal tops out at $24.8 million in the final season, which is at his option." New York Daily News


Now that's a royal treatment. Playing basketball and having fun for $136mil. Holy crap. Gotta hand it to Kobe, he knows how to get the dough.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha awesome story. Funny how a hobo is informed on the happenings of the league.
> 
> "When hobos starts talking basketball and know what they are talking about, the city is breathing basketball"
> 
> Love that quote, so true... Some peope under estimate the popularity in Toronto - they're all hopped up on hockey.


thanks, we saw that hobo again and we yelled at him trade carter, and he started jumping and going yaa

so much other funny stuff happened but i cant remember much other then:

not as funny my friend saw this really fat girl on richmond st (club street of toronto) and he actualy yelled at her "go back to seaworld shamu"

if i remember more i'll post it


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> thanks, we saw that hobo again and we yelled at him trade carter, and he started jumping and going yaa
> 
> so much other funny stuff happened but i cant remember much other then:
> 
> not as funny my friend saw this really fat girl on richmond st (club street of toronto) and he actualy yelled at her "go back to seaworld shamu"
> 
> if i remember more i'll post it


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Kitchener? I've heard it called K-Dub, I prefer that. Not just because Dub is a good way to say W, but because Kitchener-Waterloo is a double-city, so it works two ways.
> 
> Seeing as how Kingston ends with 'ton', calling it K-to*w*n is natural. Not like Kitch-ener, which doesn't translate to K-town as smoothly.
> 
> So go to hell!


Ye K-Dubbz, K-Town, K-Dot its all good


----------



## madman

I need a gm in a keeper league, i am the cavs.

PG Jamaal Tinsley / Moochie Norris / Kenny Anderson
SG Reggie Miller / Luchious Harris / Eddie House
SF Carmelo Anthony / Eddie Robinson
PF Brian Grant / Antonio Davis
C Rasho Nesterovich / Jason Collins


IR

Vitaly Potapenko
Bo Outlaw
Micheal Curry

this is my depth chart, PM me if you are interested


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Big News in SpeakerBoxxX Life*

My dad is moving to ChiTown, The Windy City so I wil spend a lot of time there. So Chitown Whatch out Here I come....


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> I need a gm in a keeper league, i am the cavs.
> 
> PG Jamaal Tinsley / Moochie Norris / Kenny Anderson
> SG Reggie Miller / Luchious Harris / Eddie House
> SF Carmelo Anthony / Eddie Robinson
> PF Brian Grant / Antonio Davis
> C Rasho Nesterovich / Jason Collins
> 
> 
> IR
> 
> Vitaly Potapenko
> Bo Outlaw
> Micheal Curry
> 
> this is my depth chart, PM me if you are interested


my team is better


----------



## Slasher

*Re: Big News in SpeakerBoxxX Life*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> My dad is moving to ChiTown, The Windy City so I wil spend a lot of time there. So Chitown Whatch out Here I come....


Didn't you go from Mexico to LA then back to Mexico? How was LA? Why did you move back to Mexico? You're a real traveller.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Re: Big News in SpeakerBoxxX Life*



> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't you go from Mexico to LA then back to Mexico? How was LA? Why did you move back to Mexico? You're a real traveller.


Yep but my dad and his work I already live in diferecnt places in Mexico also LA. (Southern California) i was in Toronto for two Weeks i wacth a couple of Raptors Games . etc. and list list continue


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> my team is better


shhh 

ya well i got scewed over in the draft but w/e



> My dad is moving to ChiTown, The Windy City so I wil spend a lot of time there. So Chitown Whatch out Here I come....


good, now you can see even more raptor games


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good, now you can see even more raptor games


I hope so


----------



## madman

this season are we going to do the predictor game? I remember me and Speakerboxxx were tied at the end of the season last year


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> this season are we going to do the predictor game? I remember me and Speakerboxxx were tied at the end of the season last year


sounds fun

details?


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> sounds fun
> 
> details?


you just predict the score of the raptor games and i think it was the closest person gets the point


----------



## Slasher

Yea sure. I'll put one up again when the regular season starts.

We'll rack up the stats and get some pic going on at the end of the season for the winner.

Speaking of pics, what's going on with the Raptors HOF 2004 pics?


----------



## Sánchez AF

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=82291&perpage=15&pagenumber=16


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=82291&perpage=15&pagenumber=16


That was quick. Thanks.  

Bumped the thread up with rules for the new users.


----------



## madman

2800 posts


----------



## madman

i had a dream where we traded Vince Carter for Allen Iverson, Samuelle Dalembert and 4 first round picks


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> i had a dream where we traded Vince Carter for Allen Iverson, Samuelle Dalembert and 4 first round picks


:laugh:


----------



## Slasher

Anyone know if Raptors' first game of the season against the Rockets will be on TV? On Raptors.com Skeds (http://www.nba.com/raptors/schedule/) it doesn't show anything under local or national TV. 

It'd be sad if they didn't show this......:sour:


----------



## trick

..


----------



## Slasher

Good news for all of us. The game versus the Nuggets will be shown on Raps TV this Tuesday in its full version and live.


----------



## Magus Relmyn

Hey all, I just increased the Raptors fan count here by signing up here!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Magus Relmyn</b>!
> Hey all, I just increased the Raptors fan count here by signing up here!


Welcome! You'll find a good bunch of fans here on the Raps board - actually the best users of the board are here. :yes:


----------



## Magus Relmyn

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome! You'll find a good bunch of fans here on the Raps board - actually the best users of the board are here. :yes:


Thank you. This place looks real good so far. I have to say, though, that I was referred by that dirty guy friarfan04.


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>Magus Relmyn</b>!
> Hey all, I just increased the Raptors fan count here by signing up here!


Welcome Dude, good to have another raps fan on the THIRD LARGEST TEAM SITE on the BBB.net.


----------



## Slasher

How are the Leafs doing?


----------



## Slasher

Remember this?











:hurl:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Magus Relmyn</b>!
> Thank you. This place looks real good so far. I have to say, though, that I was referred by that dirty guy friarfan04.


Welcome!











Remember when Vince's arms looked like that, and he didn't have a chinstrap to cover-up the fact he's got a rounder face with a chubby neck and chin?


----------



## Slasher

In a one week period we were able to resign Vince, Antonio, Jerome, and Alvin, and also acquire Hakeem in a sign-and-trade with Houston.

A week prior to those deals, when there were rumours still flying, I remember how the fans were excited and the media as well with all the stories coming out.

Well looking back now, the Hakeem deal, along with the Alvin Williams, Antonio Davis, and even Jerome Williams were all bad deals that came back to hurt us.

Luckily enough, however, we were able to trade Davis and JYD for Rose and Marshall, who are great pieces to this team now.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> In a one week period we were able to resign Vince, Antonio, Jerome, and Alvin, and also acquire Hakeem in a sign-and-trade with Houston.
> 
> A week prior to those deals, when there were rumours still flying, I remember how the fans were excited and the media as well with all the stories coming out.
> 
> Well looking back now, the Hakeem deal, along with the Alvin Williams, Antonio Davis, and even Jerome Williams were all bad deals that came back to hurt us.
> 
> Luckily enough, however, we were able to trade Davis and JYD for Rose and Marshall, who are great pieces to this team now.


so then how did the deals hurt us if we got better?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> so then how did the deals hurt us if we got better?


Money wise, my friend, money wise. By eliminating Hakeem's contract we could have signed a player that would have actually contributed to this day. 

Alvin Williams has a too big of a contract, which we are still forced to pay - and keep in mind that his career is in question.

Even though we traded Antonio and Jerome, we still got back Jalen's big contract.

It would be interesting to see what would have happened if we didn't sign Hakeem, and traded Antonio, Alvin, and Jerome when their contracts were expiring.

We certainly would have been in a better position in the free agent market for sure.


----------



## madman

Anyone know how much season tickets for the upper bowl are?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> Anyone know how much season tickets for the upper bowl are?


Don't know, but it should be on Raptors.com, and there's also a link to the Ticketmaster and the ACC websites on the Raptors' site.


----------



## madman

I WANT THE NEW WARM-UP JERSEY BUT THEY ARE $117


----------



## Slasher

3800 posts.  Been a long run.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Just a question to my Canadians Friends i've been watching in a few forums comments about the taxes in Canada. The taxes are to high ?


----------



## Sánchez AF

4500 posts baby and most of them in Raptors board :yes:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 4500 posts baby and most of them in Raptors board :yes:


3000 and most of them in the Raptors board


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

can 1 of the supporters or som1 who can put a rafer's pic in my avator?  
thanks..

i dont care which pic...but make it good 1, thanks


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Just a question to my Canadians Friends i've been watching in a few forums comments about the taxes in Canada. The taxes are to high ?


Anyone ?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Anyone ?


What kind of taxes do you mean specifically? Like income tax or sales tax or what?

In general we pay more tax than the United States, but our standard of living is higher. Whether the two are related is a good topic of debate, I suppose.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Speedy when are we getting that member of the month poll?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Speedy when are we getting that member of the month poll?


When the month is over. You can do it if you like.

It might take two polls: one to determine who's in the top ten and then another to determine the winner.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> When the month is over. You can do it if you like.
> 
> It might take two polls: one to determine who's in the top ten and then another to determine the winner.


Aright cool. 
Well how about I make a poll soon to see who's in the top 5(or 10) and then at the end of the month we can make one final poll with those 5 or 10 people in it.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Actually since it's max 10 options per poll, how about we just make a thread where people nominate who they want in, and the 10 people with the most nominations will be included in the poll.


----------



## Crossword

*I'm so fly...*

Total Posts: 1,443 
User Posts 
Budweiser_Boy 218 
Slasher 142 
madman 113 
hellbot 112 
Jehuisthere 108 
toiletscrubber 101 
trick 94 
SpeakerBoxxX 86 
speedythief 84 
Vinsanity 46 
skip_dawg! 41 
Dathomieyouhate 27 
-inVINCEible- 22 
SkywalkerAC 18 
DrFunk03 17 
Vintage 17 
SWiSHer2.0 17 
digital jello 16 
MadFishX 14 
DINOSAUR 13 
Football Fanatic 12 
sammysamosa 11 
Ben 9 
Mattsanity 7 
traptor03 6 
CrookedJ 6 
-James- 6 
Original ScarFace 5 
bball-boy 5 
macro6 5 
jcintosun911 5 
Gibson 3 
dork 3 
charlz 3 
Jwill55gRizZ 3 
FanOfAll8472 3 
Magus Relmyn 2 
trick 2 
. 2 
John 2 
CrimsonShadows 2 
dmilesai 1 
StartingBenchWarmer 1 
ballocks 1 
3PeatComplete 1 
Blazer Freak 1 
Numbed One 1 
BEEZ 1 
arcade_rida 1 
Scanlon 1 
VINCE_IS_GOD 1 
Mike1155 1 
Junkyard Dog13 1 
hobojoe 1 
icehawk 1 
Shadows 1 
osman 1 
DAllatt 1 
:TorontoRaptors: 1 
Abner Doon 1 
Marcus13 1 
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 1 
open mike 1 
R-Star 1 
miguel_jose 1 
TOballer 1 
KABI 1 
kempmail 1 
RaptorDynasty 1 
Ph03NIX99 1 
tinygiant 1 
blowuptheraptors 1 
bball_is_life 1 
tmlblue 1 
Aurelino 1 
chrisbosh 1


----------



## Crossword

Man, I am a musical ****in genius! Just wrote 3 fully structured songs today, and brought two to life yesterday with my man. We've played together 4 times over the past two weeks, and only once for over an hour or so... we have 5 completed songs so far, basslines included (we both play guitar), and all lyrics of course supplied by yours truly. Now all we need is to get some drums & bass over 'em....


----------



## Turkish Delight

Stop padding


----------



## madman

Yes!!!! 3rd most posts in this thread go me, if that isnt insentive to nominate me for POM then i dont know what is :grinning:


----------



## Numbed One

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Man, I am a musical ****in genius! Just wrote 3 fully structured songs today, and brought two to life yesterday with my man. We've played together 4 times over the past two weeks, and only once for over an hour or so... we have 5 completed songs so far, basslines included (we both play guitar), and all lyrics of course supplied by yours truly. Now all we need is to get some drums & bass over 'em....


What kind/style of music do you play? I like to consider myself a musician, although I usually only jam with my friends, haven't gotten serious about it. I play drums, btw.


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> What kind/style of music do you play? I like to consider myself a musician, although I usually only jam with my friends, haven't gotten serious about it. I play drums, btw.


Cool I'm, a musician too, I play guitar and piano, mostly classic rock and blues . ..


----------



## Porn Player

good to see other musicians on the board and well done on the five songs as i struggle to structure them fully with basslines and drums and so on i jus am obsessed with the guitar part of a song i gotta get my own guitar part sounded off the hook before i even dare to add stuff as for lyrical content i get stuck on findin really catchy choruses i cn rite the verses bt then am stuk! wat kinda guitar/s u gt? i gt a prs singlecut purple with like a wave effect prs style copy.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> What kind/style of music do you play? I like to consider myself a musician, although I usually only jam with my friends, haven't gotten serious about it. I play drums, btw.


I dunno.. rock lol. I mean I listen to a ****load of stuff, so I write (lyrics) a lot of different styles... but yeah if I were to classify it, it'd be rock. With that said, just about any of those 5 songs is better than anything on the radio right now.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> good to see other musicians on the board and well done on the five songs as i struggle to structure them fully with basslines and drums and so on i jus am obsessed with the guitar part of a song i gotta get my own guitar part sounded off the hook before i even dare to add stuff as for lyrical content i get stuck on findin really catchy choruses i cn rite the verses bt then am stuk! wat kinda guitar/s u gt? i gt a prs singlecut purple with like a wave effect prs style copy.


My friend comes up with the basslines... he's an insane guitarist... and he played bass before he picked up guitar too, so he's good at that. I have an Ibanez, personally.

And as for lyrics... I've been writing lyrics for a good three years now. A lot of the lyrics are based around guitar lines, which is easier to work with... but that doesn't mean they're any worse. When you've been writing for this long, the catchiness just comes with it.


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> My friend comes up with the basslines... he's an insane guitarist... and he played bass before he picked up guitar too, so he's good at that. I have an Ibanez, personally.
> 
> And as for lyrics... I've been writing lyrics for a good three years now. A lot of the lyrics are based around guitar lines, which is easier to work with... but that doesn't mean they're any worse. When you've been writing for this long, the catchiness just comes with it.


I hear ya, its was easier to write the music first and then the words just come to you. My problem is that my vocal abilites are quite "limited" , and by that I mean horrible, so it makes writing vocal lines a challenge, since nothing really sounds good.

Bass lines are fun, I also have an old bass kicking around for play time. AS for guitars i've got two Gibsons (Les Paul Standard and J 45 acoustic) and a Mexican Strat.

You in a band or just a regular jam? I've never been able to get a band going - we've got a drummer but can't find a singer, then we find singer and the drummer doen't have time for it anymore, etc etc. I worked on a demo-style recording with two buddies It was alright - I've actually worked as a "sound guy" a few times at open stages nights that I played at, lots of fun. 

AT my age, I'm really too busy to work on a band. Although I would love to play guitar in blues or funk band, maybe when I get my own house I can have the rehearsal space I've been craving.

I know you're a System of a Down fan - and the Ibanez lends itself to that style is that what you guys play?


----------



## Turkish Delight

I just wanted to let everyone know that nominations for this month's "Member of the Month" is going on right now.
Nominate someone before it's too late!
For more info check out the sticky thread:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=127430&forumid=32


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> I hear ya, its was easier to write the music first and then the words just come to you. My problem is that my vocal abilites are quite "limited" , and by that I mean horrible, so it makes writing vocal lines a challenge, since nothing really sounds good.
> 
> Bass lines are fun, I also have an old bass kicking around for play time. AS for guitars i've got two Gibsons (Les Paul Standard and J 45 acoustic) and a Mexican Strat.
> 
> You in a band or just a regular jam? I've never been able to get a band going - we've got a drummer but can't find a singer, then we find singer and the drummer doen't have time for it anymore, etc etc. I worked on a demo-style recording with two buddies It was alright - I've actually worked as a "sound guy" a few times at open stages nights that I played at, lots of fun.
> 
> AT my age, I'm really too busy to work on a band. Although I would love to play guitar in blues or funk band, maybe when I get my own house I can have the rehearsal space I've been craving.
> 
> I know you're a System of a Down fan - and the Ibanez lends itself to that style is that what you guys play?


Here's the thing... me & the guy I've been jammin with for the past little while want to play shows... write songs... record... in other words we're serious about it. We have two guys in mind for bass and drums - both of whom are extremely capable and talented, but not nearly as commited. The four of us (plus another friend) were actually in a band together when I was in grade 10 (I'm in grade 12 now). We had written two songs, none of which were really anything special, but it was a start. Anyway there was about a two month period that we didn't practice for, so I ended up quitting the band. When that happened, they were like "Oh snap... did he just quit?! Man we have to jam." Two weeks later they were playing a battle of the bands without me, and the 5th guy who wasn't really good at anything was the singer. 

It all went downhill for everyone from there. They played another battle of the bands later on that year and got booed off the stage. In grade 11 it was even worse... the drummer - and this is sad, because he's the most talented of all of us, and he is the one who says "I wanna be a rock star" the most, yet he doesn't even try to jam with us or write songs - started recording in his basement, which is cool... except we recorded one Weezer cover, and after that nothing. The bassist just hasn't been the same since the band dismantled - which basically happened after they didn't make the cut for the school show because they were too heavy - he barely even listens to rock anymore. Basically for over a year this was a big mess for me. Hell it still is.

So earlier this month, the guitarist and I went down to Long & McQuade, I started playing some stuff and there was one guitar line that really stuck with him... so we basically started jamming and that was our first song (I had already written the rhythm line & lyrics anyway). We were just like, you know what **** it. If [the drummer] doesn't want to jam, then whatever... we'll just find someone else. Now all we need is a bassist, right? So the first person who came to mind was our old bassist. Now it's gonna be really hard getting those two guys to jam with us, even though we have all these finished songs... but if worst comes to worst we can always find other guys too. I'm just not letting anyone drag me down now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

It's funny because I know exactly who you are talking about Budweiser_Boy. 
:laugh:


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> It's funny because I know exactly who you are talking about Budweiser_Boy.
> :laugh:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> It's funny because I know exactly who you are talking about Budweiser_Boy.
> :laugh:


is he talking abour cracker (inside joke)


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> is he talking abour cracker (inside joke)


god no

I said he's good!


----------



## Porn Player

thats unlucky man i jus reacently started a band and its jus four mates jammin in a basement as much as we can but it seems me and the other guitarist are way more interested innit then the other two bass and drum players but oh well. me and the second guiatarist did our first complete song last nite without lyrics i mean i felt well proud as it actually sounded real good with and cool bridge and stuff. the only part for our band were stuck on is the singer we cant decide who's gonna sing cos none of us hav great voices but they aint particuarly bad neither. as for the song writing thats mostly down to me and i have stages where in a day i can riten an awesome song then the next day i'll have nothin its weird! good luck on gettin your band goin!


----------



## Crossword

OK I'm bored... let's do a little roll call here on the Raps board...

Your actual name (don't be shy):
Education:
School:
Languages:
Useless (but cool!) talent:
Favourite Raptor:
Favourite non-Raptor:
Favourite band/artist:
Your theme song:
Favourite movie:
Favourite Chappelle's Show skit:
Raptors fan since:

You guys can add more if you want... let's get this going!


----------



## Crossword

*I'll start...*

Your actual name (don't be shy): Alborz
Education: grade 12
School: York Mills
Languages: English, French, Iranian
Useless (but cool!) talent: I can make guitar and drum sounds with my throat
Favourite Raptor: Alvin Williams
Favourite non-Raptor: Marquis Daniels
Favourite band/artist: System of a Down
Your theme song: Deftones - "Be Quiet and Drive" and Cave In - "Youth Overrided"
Favourite movie: Happy Gilmore
Favourite Chappelle's Show skit: Black White Supremacist
Raptors fan since: 1996


----------



## CrookedJ

Hey, what the hell I'm at work and I'm bored

Your actual name: Chris
Education: BA International Studies
School: Wlifrid Laurier (2001)
Languages: English, French (un petite peu!)
Favourite Raptor: Rafer Altson
Favourite non-Raptor: Steve Nash
Favourite band/artist: Allman Brothers Band
Your Favourite song: "Stranglehold" Ted Nugent
Favourite movie: "Where the Buffalo Roam"
Raptors fan since: the beginning - hoops fan since '83 - when I got my first poster - Dr. J
Favourite TV Show : The Sopranos
Hobbies aside from ball : Music, Carpentry, Cooking


----------



## madman

Your actual name Marc W
Education: In Grade 12
School: York Mills CI
Languages: English, French, (little bits of) hebrew, and spanish
Useless (but cool!) talent: Destroying people in Halo and Halo 2
Favourite Raptor: Chris Bosh
Favourite non-Raptor: Steve Nash 
Favourite band/artist: Ludacris
Your theme song: Let's Ride - Choclair
Favourite movie: don't have a favorite
Favourite TV Show: Family Guy
Raptors fan since: 1995-96


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> god no
> 
> I said he's good!





:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

im also borred, waitin for the game to start...
so what the hell..

Your actual name: Daniel
Education: done with that - goin to the army now
School: "hayovel" 2004
Languages: Hebrew and English
Useless talent: beat box and somethin wierd with my ears. lol
Favourite Raptor: Rafer Alston
Favourite non-Raptor: dunno...
Favourite band/artist: 2pac
Your Favourite song: these days its: akon - locked up, nas - bridging the gap
Favourite movie: MIB
Raptors fan since: since skip joined, im a fan of every team he's playin for.
Favourite TV Show : Fresh Prince Of Bel Air
Hobbies aside from ball : soccer, tennis, bowling, listenin to rap...

madman what do u know in hebrew?..just say somethin..


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> madman what do u know in hebrew?..just say somethin..


very little but here i goes

Erad Shtime Shalosh Arba etc 

just basic stuff like that


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> very little but here i goes
> 
> Erad Shtime Shalosh Arba etc
> 
> just basic stuff like that


ok thats cool..
and u say "Ehad" no "Erad"...ok?
here's your hebrew lesson for today


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> Your theme song: Let's Ride - Choclair


Interesting bit about that video. The smoking hot chick with the corn rows at the beginning knows my girlfirend, they're friends from figure skating for the Kitchener skating club from like 96-00. Her name is Sherise and she's quite nice. When we went to the VC Charity game and were surprised to see her sitting beside Vince's mom, sporting some rich dude on her arm.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> 
> 
> ok thats cool..
> and u say "Ehad" no "Erad"...ok?
> here's your hebrew lesson for today


k thanks i havent spoken it in ages my cousins from isreal (now in montreal) know english so i dont speak it anymore



> Interesting bit about that video. The smoking hot chick with the corn rows at the beginning knows my girlfirend, they're friends from figure skating for the Kitchener skating club from like 96-00. Her name is Sherise and she's quite nice. When we went to the VC Charity game and were surprised to see her sitting beside Vince's mom, sporting some rich dude on her arm.


cool, that is a great canadian song/video


----------



## Crossword

Hmm... can we get more ppl pickin up on this roll call business?


----------



## Turkish Delight

I would but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Porn Player

Your actual name: Gareth
Education: finished in may 
School: Gloucester "2004"
Languages: English and abit of german
Useless talent: i put everyhin to use 
Favourite Raptor: Rafer Alston and CB4
Favourite non-Raptor: Junie (battlegrounds playa)
Player i hate: Kobe Bryant 
Favourite band/artist:Blink 182, Metallica, Nas
Your Favourite song: Reebok Commercial, Whiskey in the Jar (metallica version), Hate me Now ft P.Diddy
Favourite movie: AmericanPie
Raptors fan since: 2000 or around that time 
Favourite TV Show : The Real World on MTV
Hobbies aside from ball : football (soccer), playin guitar, eatin


----------



## madman

All my posts with caps were not me, so dont suspend me, just a stupid hater


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> All my posts with caps were not me, so dont suspend me, just a stupid hater


OK I WON"T HOLD IT AGAINST YOU!! THAT PERSON SURE MADE SOME INCOHERENT RANTS. MANAGED TO FIT "SUCKING BALLS" INTO VARIOUS CONTEXTS THOUGH, SO THAT GETS SOME POINTS.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> All my posts with caps were not me, so dont suspend me, just a stupid hater


I wondered about that. Guy seems to have a testicle fetish.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I wondered about that. Guy seems to have a testicle fetish.


Haha I saw him writing all that ****. 
It was hilarious.


----------



## -James-

Your actual name: james (j')
Education: niner 
School: st fx
Languages: English and tagalog
Useless talent: i can touch my tongue to my nose
Favourite Raptor: skip
Favourite non-Raptor: stephon marbury
Player i hate: moiso 
Favourite band/artist: blackstar/lil scrappy/luda
Your Favourite song: no problem, thieves in the night
Favourite movie: blue streak
Raptors fan since: the beginning 
Favourite TV Show : chapelle's
Hobbies aside from ball : football


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Your actual name:* Fry 
*Education:* I'm College now
*School:* U.X.
*Languages:* Spanish, English (I try)
*Useless talent:* Nothing really
*Favourite Raptor:* Vince Carter
*Favourite non-Raptor:* Eduardo Najera
*Player i hate:* Kobe Bryant
*Favourite band/artist:* Green Day 
*Your Favourite song:* The Middle - Jimmy Eat World
*Favourite movie:* Scarface
*Raptors fan since:* around 1996
*Favourite TV Show:* South Park The Simpsons
*Hobbies aside from ball:* Football, Soccer, Baseball, Video Games, Surf


----------



## Sánchez AF

*I went to Green Day concert yesterday and was great 

The concert Was in the Palacio de los Deportes in Mexico City there was like 13,000 people 

New Found Glory open the Concert With Songs like "Failure"s not flattering", "Understatement", "Truth of my Youth", "Head on collision" One Mexican Band was there too MOLOTOV










Billie Joe With Mexican Flag the Wholes concert was great 
Everyone screaming Hey Ho Lets Go! was so ****ing great.










With Songs like "American Idiot" "Holiday" Are we the waiting?", "St. Jimmy",
"Longview", "Welcome to paradise", "Hitchin" a ride", "Brainstew" y "Knowledge", And Of course "Basketcase" y "She", 
And "Wake me up", was dedicated to Johnny Ramone
The last song was "Minority", but everyone start scream and they came back and sing "Boulevard of broken dreams" and "We are the champions" - Queen and the Last one was "Time of your life" *

Was ****ing great


----------



## Crossword

Nice, Green Day's awesome. I actually met them earlier this year at MuchMusic (our MTV), got my AI cd signed. Great guys, all of 'em. Seems like you had a good time at the show, too. :greatjob:


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Nice, Green Day's awesome. I actually met them earlier this year at MuchMusic (our MTV), got my AI cd signed. Great guys, all of 'em. Seems like you had a good time at the show, too. :greatjob:


Yep was really fun !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF

Editouble Post


----------



## Numbed One

Alright, I'm not so lazy today.

*Your actual name:* Chris
*Education:* Grade 12
*School:* It was Resurrection C. S. S. in Kitchener
*Languages:* English
*Useless (but cool!) talent:* ...talking on internet messageboards... like this one
*Favourite Raptor:* Alston/Bosh/Woods
*Favourite non-Raptor:* JYD  
*Favourite band/artist:* oooo, thats a toughy, I can't name one -- Fu Manchu, Kyuss, Queens of the Stone Age, Rage Against the Machine, Black Sabbath... and that isn't even breaking the surface!
*Your theme song:* Fu Manchu -- Asphalt Risin'
*Favourite movie:* Eugh, too many good ones, too little memory, so Anchorman
*Favourite Chappelle's Show skit:* Damn, too many to choose... prolly Eddie Murphy's True Hollywood Stories (w/ Prince or Rick James)
*Raptors fan since:* Since inception, but only started to really follow them during their first playoff appearance in 99/00


----------



## Turkish Delight

Damn all you people..
I'd fill mine in today, but I got two tests tomorrow: Law and World Issues


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> *I went to Green Day concert yesterday and was great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Sounds like a good one. I saw them like 6 years ago, and they actually lit their drum kit on fire at the end of the show (outdoor!!) it was awesome! Did Billy do any show off guitar playing? When I saw them he claimed he could play any heavy song and he played Metalica shred parts as people in the crowd shouted them out to him.*


----------



## Crossword

How come Pizza Pizza still hasn't learned the art of making a decent looking/sounding commercial?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Why is it that you have to dial the area code first if you want to call Pizza Pizza, but don't have to do that if you want to call Pizza Hut. 
I demand justice!


----------



## Crossword

Who gives a ****? Domino's has twisty bread. End of discussion.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Damn it I want to order some crust first pizza really badly.

Alborz let's order some, is there a closer Pizza Hut than the one at Don Mills and Finch?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Damn it I want to order some crust first pizza really badly.
> 
> Alborz let's order some, is there a closer Pizza Hut than the one at Don Mills and Finch?


There's a Domino's at Willowdale & Sheppard. :yes:


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Where You guys will be in holidays*

*Where You guys will be in holidays ???

I will be in Chicago










My Dad said is a Great City i was there when i was 6yrs old. but i dont remember 

Where you Guys will be in the Holidays ?*


----------



## Turkish Delight

Right here.
*Pats his arm rest*


----------



## Crossword

Chi-town got NUTTIN on Toronto. 

have fun there!


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Who gives a ****? Domino's has twisty bread. End of discussion.


The Dominos here in Browntown has the best deal - a walk in med peperoni for $3.99. :drool: 

What you folks up to this weekend? I'm off to the big city.

My friends band (the Nagging Doubts) is playing at The Unicorn on Elginton the next two nights, and I'm going to get plastered and enjoy. 

Also making measurements in my buds' basement as we're gonna build a wet bar, and since carpentry projects are my new thing I think on the lead hand on this one.


----------



## -James-

*Re: Where You guys will be in holidays*



> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Where you Guys will be in the Holidays ?[/COLOR][/b][/i]












queensbridge


----------



## Crossword

basically finishing a project htis weekend... might go to a party tonight, I dunno.


----------



## -James-

i got monster homework this week and over christmas. ib sucks. any fellow pre.ib/ib-ers here?


----------



## Crossword

omg there's NOTHING goin on tonight. anyone know of a jam or anything?


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> omg there's NOTHING goin on tonight. anyone know of a jam or anything?


could you imagine if you were at the party where the kid got stabbed?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> could you imagine if you were at the party where the kid got stabbed?


Man... I would never be allowed to leave the house again.




Actually, knowing my parents, it prolly wouldn't have mattered lol.


----------



## madman

where can i download msn plus from? i cant have it sent to me cause my stupid firewall


----------



## Crossword

I didn't skip a single class today!


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I didn't skip a single class today!


i skipped all of them  


btw, anyone have any good links or know anything about an artist named Norval Morriseau? i especially need help finding out about this painting:
http://www.bearclawgallery.com/showpicture.asp?FName=Norval&LName=Morriseau&id=416&Title=Water%20Dragons&picture=mor-dragon.JPG


----------



## madman

havent heard anything about him

as for skipping class, i skipped Co-op today


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> havent heard anything about him
> 
> as for skipping class, i skipped Co-op today


damn man, its so frustrating... this guy is all over the internet but i cant find out anything about this one piece which im stuck with cause i already copied it. the damn museum with the pic didnt even have the date it was made (the biggest piss off). i've fully cleaned out google, literally like 20 pages about the guy... no pics or anything of my picture but the one i actually printed and traced. im counting on an email from the museum, i might make a call tomorow. im too vexed right now... imma prolly just give up and watch some football.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> damn man, its so frustrating... this guy is all over the internet but i cant find out anything about this one piece which im stuck with cause i already copied it. the damn museum with the pic didnt even have the date it was made (the biggest piss off). i've fully cleaned out google, literally like 20 pages about the guy... no pics or anything of my picture but the one i actually printed and traced. im counting on an email from the museum, i might make a call tomorow. im too vexed right now... imma prolly just give up and watch some football.


lol good idea football > school


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> i skipped all of them


You're in grade 9... you can afford to do that... i'm in grade 12 man!


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> You're in grade 9... you can afford to do that... i'm in grade 12 man!


grade 9 wow that brings back memories, like the creek and sam slipping on the ice 

:laugh:


----------



## 2pac

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> havent heard anything about him
> 
> as for skipping class, i skipped Co-op today


wow ur cool now marc, and btw we had a day of so u really skippin nuttin


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> grade 9 wow that brings back memories, like the creek and sam slipping on the ice
> 
> :laugh:


speaking of skipping, how many times did we cut class to play soccer? :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

EDIT: double post


----------



## Turkish Delight

Everyone Budweiser_Boy is having a birthday party this weekend.
Information about the whereabouts and time will be posted soon.
:laugh:


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Everyone Budweiser_Boy is having a birthday party this weekend.
> Information about the whereabouts and time will be posted soon.
> :laugh:


Chuck E Cheese??


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Chuck E Cheese??


You know it.


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> You know it.


You know my whole childhood it was on every show going to chuck e cheese for b-days, and i never saw one until they built one off the 401 in cambridge. But I was already 22 then, so decided to have a keg party instead.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> You know my whole childhood it was on every show going to chuck e cheese for b-days, and i never saw one until they built one off the 401 in cambridge. But I was already 22 then, so decided to have a keg party instead.


lol... I woulda gone to the chuck e cheese... woulda been jokes...


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> lol... I woulda gone to the chuck e cheese... woulda been jokes...


they frown on beers and joints though.

Is your birthday actually coming up soon? What ya doin?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> they frown on beers and joints though.
> 
> Is your birthday actually coming up soon? What ya doin?


Yea on Sunday... I'm just gonna throw a lil birthday party at my place... you know, pizza, cake, presents, basketball... the works. 


I already threw two house parties earlier this year and my mom would slit my throat if I threw one in our new house... so nothing crazy.


----------



## tmlblue

Another sag I see. Well always good to find someone who has a late birthday such as myself. Still sucks though since people used to always combine my bday and christmas presents when I was young.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>tmlblue</b>!
> . Still sucks though since people used to always combine my bday and christmas presents when I was young.


Yeah, cheap people. 
:laugh:


----------



## tmlblue

Well since about 10 we stopped celebrating christmas and went back to our "muslim" roots which is better since Eid varies so it it worked out fine this year .


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>tmlblue</b>!
> Well since about 10 we stopped celebrating christmas and went back to our "muslim" roots which is better since Eid varies so it it worked out fine this year .


When you put Muslim in quotes do you mean secular, but celebrate Muslim holidays. Some of my Muslim immigration clients are in that situation and refer to themselves as "Smiley's." I have wondered if that was a common term or not.


----------



## tmlblue

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> When you put Muslim in quotes do you mean secular, but celebrate Muslim holidays. Some of my Muslim immigration clients are in that situation and refer to themselves as "Smiley's." I have wondered if that was a common term or not.


No I am a muslim, just when I was younger my mom and dad used to celebrate christmas since it they felt it would be more fun for us. Eventually as we grew up we just focused more in our religion more. It was more convient to celebrate christmas when we were younger then have to explain Ramadan and Eid. And as for smileys, I dont think I have heard that term before.


----------



## CrookedJ

> Originally posted by <b>tmlblue</b>!
> 
> 
> No I am a muslim, just when I was younger my mom and dad used to celebrate christmas since it they felt it would be more fun for us. Eventually as we grew up we just focused more in our religion more. It was more convient to celebrate christmas when we were younger then have to explain Ramadan and Eid. And as for smileys, I dont think I have heard that term before.


Cool, I know a lot of my clients have difficulty explaining to their kids why they aren't celebrating Christmas.

Side note - is it usual for children to partake in the Ramadan fast? Would you just always do it, or would you start at a certain age?


----------



## tmlblue

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Cool, I know a lot of my clients have difficulty explaining to their kids why they aren't celebrating Christmas.
> 
> Side note - is it usual for children to partake in the Ramadan fast? Would you just always do it, or would you start at a certain age?


Well when you reach the age of puberty you are supposed to begin fasting so around maybe ten or eleven. I didnt start till maybe I was 15 but now I fast every year for the whole month.


----------



## Crossword

I'm also Muslim... not religious at all though... anyway I never really got any Christmas presents, so the late b-day doesn't affect me.


----------



## -James-

how old is keshia chante (sp)? i juss saw her 'unpredictable' video. i was always under the impression she was 19-23 but that video (club included) was full of kids.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> how old is keshia chante (sp)? i juss saw her 'unpredictable' video. i was always under the impression she was 19-23 but that video (club included) was full of kids.


I think she's 16.


----------



## madman

she's cute


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> she's cute


for real


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> You're in grade 9... you can afford to do that... i'm in grade 12 man!



I never skipped a single class from grades 9 untill grade 12. Now that I am officially in grade 12 B I skip class like a phelon. It's not like they will take my diploma away and I still get mid 80's in all my classes. I am too old for high school. The thing that really bugs me is my grade ten teachers that like to give me late slips, they are lucky I don't have them fired by the end of the day, it's ONLY because I am a nice guy. I took all the hard courses last year so now I chill out and play sports and learn guitar, how to cook and how to build tables.  School is for chumps, get Bio, Calc and any other hard courses over early so you can fully enjoy your victory lap like I did.


----------



## madman

Speaking of skipping budboy are you going to go to french tomarrow?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> Speaking of skipping budboy are you going to go to french tomarrow?


I'm not goin to school at all. I basically told my dad, "You gimme the car, I'm goin to school.... I don't get the car, no school."

He's not givin me the car... :sigh:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not goin to school at all. I basically told my dad, "You gimme the car, I'm goin to school.... I don't get the car, no school."
> 
> He's not givin me the car... :sigh:


lol


----------



## Crossword

Update: I grabbed the key to the car! Let's see if he notices....


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Your actual name: Huy
Education: Grade 11 
School: Forest Heights Collegiate Instittute(Kitchener)
Languages: English, French, Vietnamese, Cantonese, a lil bit of Spanish
Useless talent: can't think of any hehehehe 
Favourite Raptor: Chris Bosh
Favourite non-Raptor: Yao Ming
Player i hate: Latrell Sprewell 
Favourite band/artist: 2pac, Ginuwine, Talib Kweli
Your Favourite song: 2pac - Changes
Favourite movie: BraveHeart
Raptors fan since: 1998 
Favourite TV Show : Smallville
Hobbies aside from ball : Soccer, Badminton, raving, computer games.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hey I was going to post this in the draft thread, but I'm too lazy.
I think the Raps should draft Mark Wozinsky.
He's in High School right now, pretty solid PF. Very thin though.


----------



## Crossword

u know what, I'm gonna apply for the NBA draft this year. Just as jokes, you know. Maybe I'll get a tryout?

A 5-9 small forward who can't shoot, run and has no handles... anyone need one?


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> u know what, I'm gonna apply for the NBA draft this year. Just as jokes, you know. Maybe I'll get a tryout?
> 
> A 5-9 small forward who can't shoot, run and has no handles... anyone need one?


NO


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Update: I grabbed the key to the car! Let's see if he notices....


Wow you people never learn.
Wait until you get your G2..

Did you hear about that ******* kid at our school in grade 10?
His parents went to China so he took out their X5, and he got in an accident while turning into the Bayview/York Mills Plaza.
He's in ****.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow you people never learn.
> Wait until you get your G2..
> 
> Did you hear about that ******* kid at our school in grade 10?
> His parents went to China so he took out their X5, and he got in an accident while turning into the Bayview/York Mills Plaza.
> He's in ****.


Am I Chinese? No.

End of discussion.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Am I Chinese? No.
> 
> End of discussion.


Oh yeah how about Arman, he got caught by the cops without his G2. 
They were going to book him but we had enough people with their licenses there, so one of us just drove him home.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah how about Arman, he got caught by the cops without his G2.
> They were going to book him but we had enough people with their licenses there, so one of us just drove him home.


He didn't get booked man... that's all that matters. Besides the farthest I've ever driven illegally is to Don Mills & McNichol from my place...


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> He didn't get booked man... that's all that matters. Besides the farthest I've ever driven illegally is to Don Mills & McNichol from my place...


Pretty far.


----------



## Turkish Delight

You know I'm messing with ya, you remember I drove to school a couple of times without my license. It's just not worth it though, if the cops stop you for nay reason, or if you get in an accident you are ****ed.
No point of risking it.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> You know I'm messing with ya, you remember I drove to school a couple of times without my license. It's just not worth it though, if the cops stop you for nay reason, or if you get in an accident you are ****ed.
> No point of risking it.


Yea come to think of it.... none of us blew both our front tires doing a turn, got caught for an illegal left, or drove with only a G1 nearly as much as you did...


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea come to think of it.... none of us blew both our front tires doing a turn, got caught for an illegal left, or drove with only a G1 nearly as much as you did...


I blew out both of my front tires?

Oh well, laugh it up.
I will laugh when you have to walk home in the cold.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> I blew out both of my front tires?
> 
> Oh well, laugh it up.
> I will laugh when you have to walk home in the cold.


Tru... but I still have the keys... which is more important than having any kind of licence anyway.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Tru... but I still have the keys... which is more important than having any kind of licence anyway.


You can keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Whats up Guys I just want wish you a 
Merry Christmas and Good New For Everyone (Even Turkish Delight :joke: men) Good luck and have fun From a American/Mexican friend !!! Have a good one everyone...:greatjob: 

Have Fun... 
I will be in Chicago!!!

Dec. Tue 28 SpeakerBoxxX on the United Center for the NJ Nets @ Chicago Bulls Game :drool: I havent been in a live game in a long time
I hope Vince play...:gopray: 

Thats all guys have fun and i hope you all receive good gifts *


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> *
> 
> Dec. Tue 28 SpeakerBoxxX on the United Center for the NJ Nets @ Chicago Bulls Game :drool: I havent been in a live game in a long time
> I hope Vince play...:gopray:
> 
> Thats all guys have fun and i hope you all receive good gifts *


Be sure to get some photos.


----------



## madman

Hey everyone hope you are enjoying the break, i will be not posting here as often as usuall due to 2 reasons, 1 is that my internet is not working very well (on both my comps) and also it is the break and have been playing KOTOR II for most of the time, hopefully i will remember to watch the raps and post here after they beat the Suns


----------



## Crossword

Wow, look at Jason Kapono's NBA profile pic...










What a guy haha


----------



## mr hoopster

lmao nice find.:laugh:


----------



## Crossword

*A bit late, but...*

MERRY CHRISTMAS MOTHER****ERS!!!


----------



## Lope31

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/dudelipsync.html

This will make you feel complete.


----------



## trick

just looking over at the nets board to see their daily comments about vince and it's just very pitiful to see Hbwoy chatting it up about free agent big men who could help the nets' frontcourt.

so pitiful, it's funny. :laugh:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> just looking over at the nets board to see their daily comments about vince and it's just very pitiful to see Hbwoy chatting it up about free agent big men who could help the nets' frontcourt.
> 
> so pitiful, it's funny. :laugh:


I don't think Hbwoy ever pretended to be a Raptors fan. In fact, I don't think he ever saw a Raptors game that wasn't nationally broadcast in the US, which were few and far between. He is in Louisville if I remember correctly.

For him to jump teams like that isn't inexcusable because he never intended for us to believe he was a Raptors fan. He is a Vince Carter fan, and while most of us would like to think it is better to support a franchise than apologize and hail a single person, it's really his perogative.


----------



## Turkish Delight

He's probably seen Vince play like twice this season, and he's telling us how we got so badly ripped off on that trade and what not. 
:laugh: 

It's funny how lately, anytime I say anything about Vince, about 10 people reply saying I'm a Vince hater. 
Quite odd.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> It's funny how lately, anytime I say anything about Vince, about 10 people reply saying I'm a Vince hater.
> Quite odd.


Yeah exactly, especially when they were the ones bashing on Vince when he was in Toronto... :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

I just bought ESPN NBA 2k5 a couple days ago... and this is by far the best and most realistic basketball game EVER MADE. The gameplay is absolutely stunning, commentary is bearable, and the franchise mode isn't too shabby either. Also the AI is incredibly smart, both on your team and the opposition.

The only problem I have with the game so far is that you can't change the positions of players officially, but it's not that big a deal because unlike the previous games, the AI has smart, realistic substitution patterns.

I played Live 2005 and thought it wasn't that bad, actually. Graphics are far behind but the gameplay was improved from 2004. But in all honesty, it doesn't hold a candle to 2k5.




Anyway here's my team so far in The Association. I'm in mid-November with the Raptors. Record of 8-3...

PG - Rafer Alston (76)
SG - Marquis Daniels (80)
SF - Jalen Rose (82)
PF - Chris Bosh (75)
C - Emeka Okafor (74)

Bench:
Jerry Stackhouse (83)
Donyell Marshall (83)
Doug Christie (77)
Rafael Araujo (70)
Lamond Murray (71)

Pretty sweet, huh?


----------



## VTRapsfan

I just got tickets to a Raptors/Sixers game in Philly(Jan.14)! I know it doesn't mean anything to most of you, but it's tough to see the Raps play a lot when you live in NJ. Plus, the Sixers are probably one of the only teams that you could call our 'rivals'. I can't wait...


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>RaptorsCB4</b>!
> I just got tickets to a Raptors/Sixers game in Philly(Jan.14)! I know it doesn't mean anything to most of you, but it's tough to see the Raps play a lot when you live in NJ. Plus, the Sixers are probably one of the only teams that you could call our 'rivals'. I can't wait...


Nice... have fun man!


----------



## VTRapsfan

Thanks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I just bought ESPN NBA 2k5 a couple days ago... and this is by far the best and most realistic basketball game EVER MADE. The gameplay is absolutely stunning, commentary is bearable, and the franchise mode isn't too shabby either. Also the AI is incredibly smart, both on your team and the opposition.
> 
> The only problem I have with the game so far is that you can't change the positions of players officially, but it's not that big a deal because unlike the previous games, the AI has smart, realistic substitution patterns.
> 
> I played Live 2005 and thought it wasn't that bad, actually. Graphics are far behind but the gameplay was improved from 2004. But in all honesty, it doesn't hold a candle to 2k5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway here's my team so far in The Association. I'm in mid-November with the Raptors. Record of 8-3...
> 
> PG - Rafer Alston (76)
> SG - Marquis Daniels (80)
> SF - Jalen Rose (82)
> PF - Chris Bosh (75)
> C - Emeka Okafor (74)
> 
> Bench:
> Jerry Stackhouse (83)
> Donyell Marshall (83)
> Doug Christie (77)
> Rafael Araujo (70)
> Lamond Murray (71)
> 
> Pretty sweet, huh?


Check out my team..

Rafer/Palacio/Alvin
Mo Peterson/Eddie Jones/Dorell Wright
Eric Williams/Donyell Marshall/Lamond Murray
Chris Bosh/Kurt Thomas/Aaron Williams
Rafael Araujo/Matt Bonner/Pape Sow


----------



## trick

restarted an association after VC got traded and am playing on All-Star.

current lineup is the same one as the current raps lineup, with having to make Bonner and Sow first.
Bonner = 71 rating and is money on the mid range 
Sow = 66 with very limited offense but a moderate defense.

currently 4-0, where in the last game it took a buzzer to beat SAC by one point


----------



## Numbed One

I just started a franchise on superstar with sliders from operationsports.com. I use the real team except I traded Mourning for JYD and a pick. 

Damn its hard. I'm currently 2-5, but they have all been fairly close games. The freakin' cpu always turns it on in the second half and pulls away.

And Eric Williams sucks in this game. He hits the occasional 3 for me, but thats it. Not a great rebounder, dribbler, shooter or dunker and his defensive ratings don't matter too much when you're controlling him (I don't think...). So I had to pull him from the starting lineup for Rose.

The cpu takes way too many 3s, too. When I faced Sac-town Bibby took 18!!! Frikken 18!!! And last game vs. Portland NVE took 12! Luckily they don't go too much over 50 in 3%, but they seem to make all their shots at the worst possible time for me.

And heh, this game is more realistic than you think. Sac town pulled down 17 offensive rebounds on me. :sour: 

I'm kind of pissed at the game right now (its never fun when you can't shoot or rebound) but all-star is too easy. So I struggle on. No matter how bad it gets, it'll still be better than Live.

Oh, and if anyone has action replay I edited the ALL of the rosters according to rashidi's ratings (he has a player rating faq at gamefaqs). So Loren Woods is a 65 instead of a 50 something, Bosh has a little better shot, etc. If you have action replay I can send you the roster... if you care.


----------



## trick

no kidding. i was able to contain peja on 0-3 shooting from 3 during the first half but on the second half the dude hit 2 right off the bat and heated up eventually hitting 5-9 from 3.

i've found the key to hold them down from shooting so well outside the paint is to just put a hand in their face by standing as close as possible and no committing for a block shot or anything. just stand there and the defender will automatically put their hand on the face.

in any case, am i the only one who enjoys to a nice defensive game in 2k5 rather than a offensive frenzy? i love it when my opponents shoot less than 40%


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> in any case, am i the only one who enjoys to a nice defensive game in 2k5 rather than a offensive frenzy? i love it when my opponents shoot less than 40%


ya i love that, especially when i shot 62% when that happens


----------



## speedythief

It's nights like tonight where all I can do is shake my head at people who go out of their way to knock hockey. What's not to like? My family has been involved with Junior hockey for a long time and it's always a thrill to see kids you know do good.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> It's nights like tonight where all I can do is shake my head at people who go out of their way to knock hockey. What's not to like? My family has been involved with Junior hockey for a long time and it's always a thrill to see kids you know do good.


I don't get why anyone makes a big deal about it.
For god sakes, no one else makes such a big deal about this. 
There are like 6 countries with actual hockey teams, wow what an accomplishment.


----------



## Numbed One

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't get why anyone makes a big deal about it.
> For god sakes, no one else makes such a big deal about this.
> There are like 6 countries with actual hockey teams, wow what an accomplishment.


I am usually a big hockey fan, but you are right. Nobody cares about this tournament but Canada (or the Canadian media).

I kind of rolled my eyes over all the coverage this got (along with all the lockout crap... goddamn, we don't need to be told the same thing over and over over and over and over and over and over and over). I can't believe that people are so desperate for hockey.

I think the only reason the sports channels make a big deal out of this stuff because they NEED something for all their hockey analysts to do.

Either that or covering hockey is all they know how to do.


----------



## madman

I like International Hockey just the NHL pisses me off


----------



## JS03

Omg I hate it when Tsn, The score, Rsn always show HOckey.....
:upset: 

They always have to talk about hockey everyday thats ticking me off.....:sigh: 

someday im gonna email one of them to fricken quit the damn hockey reports....
lets sign a petition !!! whos with me!!...

I guess noone cuz im new... and wierd...:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight

TSN Sportscenter Schedule:
10:00-10:10 - Hockey Result, and post game 
10:10-10:20 - Analysis
10:20 - 10:30 - Basketball
10:30-10:40 - Hockey Results Again


:upset:


----------



## Crossword

I don't get your infatuation with TSN... why even bother watching it? And for Chrissakes poker isn't that exciting.


----------



## JS03

True that....

Someday i'm gonna make my own sports channel..it will only show Bball & football
100% hockey free..

yay raps win 2 straight!!:grinning:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Juzt_SicK03</b>!
> True that....
> 
> Someday i'm gonna make my own sports channel..it will only show Bball & football
> 100% hockey free..
> 
> yay raps win 2 straight!!:grinning:


welcome

i would invest in that


----------



## madman

Ok well i posted this in EBB but not many people replied to it so i wanted to see your reaction these are some clips of CNN and Fox News talking about Canada, it absoultly shocking, and they wonder why other countries hate the US


Shocking Video


----------



## Porn Player

> Ok well i posted this in EBB but not many people replied to it so i wanted to see your reaction these are some clips of CNN and Fox News talking about Canada, it absoultly shocking, and they wonder why other countries hate the US


i dnt hate the U.S i hate bush man this guy is stoopid! but stuff like watchin mtv's the real world (reffereing to the paris edition) makes u realise how ignorant alot of americans are (not all) they seem to worship their land america thinkin its the best place in the world and they totally dont wanna try different places out i no i mite be stereo typing alot of innocent people but its so annoying its not even like they have reason to think that wat makes america so much betta than the rest of the world?


----------



## VTRapsfan

I'm an American and that video was embarassing. Please don't judge all of us by those boneheads in the video. :no:


----------



## JS03

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> i would invest in that


hah thx..!!!!!!!:grinning:

Man that video was so bunk...Americans are fricken ensane... that chick was pissing me off...


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> Ok well i posted this in EBB but not many people replied to it so i wanted to see your reaction these are some clips of CNN and Fox News talking about Canada, it absoultly shocking, and they wonder why other countries hate the US
> 
> 
> Shocking Video


That woman made CNN look worst than it already is.
I forgot her name, I remember her saying other things about arabs before.

Tucker Carlson is an idiot. 
The only guy worth watching on the Crossfire is James Carville.


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>RaptorsCB4</b>!
> I'm an American and that video was embarassing. Please don't judge all of us by those boneheads in the video. :no:


ill jump into this guys boat... that really was embarassing and i agree, tucker carlson is especially a *******. the fact that anyone would be stupid enough to say those things is incredible.


----------



## CrookedJ

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!:upset: :upset: 

I have heard enough from Coulter, ****er Carlson, Dick Chaney et all in the past 3 months to make me want to kill.

American politics is Insane Right wing politians (and pundits) make up total lies and propaganda. Left wing ones are all pussies that refuse/don't know how to fight back. I'm sick of it. Maybe if someday their economy totally crashes and the oil runs out people will realize they've been had. {/rant}


----------



## madman

*YO, last call for tonight's RAPTORS GAME. We need someone to go to the game with us... (madman, Bud_Boy, and 2pac)... we can get a discounted ticket ($26 for $28) and we will pay for half of your ticket!!! So come down, watch the game, and chill with the 3 coolest posters on the Raptors board!*


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> *YO, last call for tonight's RAPTORS GAME. We need someone to go to the game with us... (madman, Bud_Boy, and 2pac)... we can get a discounted ticket ($26 for $28) and we will pay for half of your ticket!!! So come down, watch the game, and chill with the 3 coolest posters on the Raptors board!*


:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'll go with you guys next time, for the Nets game. 
I hope there are still good seats available.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> Ok well i posted this in EBB but not many people replied to it so i wanted to see your reaction these are some clips of CNN and Fox News talking about Canada, it absoultly shocking, and they wonder why other countries hate the US
> 
> 
> Shocking Video


I found that video Funny because its stupid Canada is a first world country. (The only think I dont like about Canada is the killing seals thing. And the worst thing its legal  ) But other than that is a good country


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Lope31

I need to get this out of my system...

Does anybody else think Rafael Araujo looks like Jimmy Neutron on steroids?


----------



## madman

vs









actually they kinda do


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually they kinda do


:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Does anyone think Madman looks like JYD?


----------



## Turkish Delight

I just wanted to inform everyone that I have my own personal forum here now.
Check it out!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=269


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Does anyone think Madman looks like JYD?


wtf where did this come from


----------



## speedythief

Anyone heard about "The Hour"?



> Well that "guy" George Stroumboulopoulos is bringing his no bull**** attitude over to CBC Newsworld to host their new primetime show, "The Hour". In fact as you read this George and his team of news clones are preparing to launch "The Hour", January 17th.
> 
> The Hour is a talk show with a different take on the news; and George and his team of producers, videographers and regular contributors are there to inform and deliver the message that nothing is sacred within the news of Canada and the world.


http://www.cbc.ca/thehour/

Personally I think his relationship with Bono has made him think he is more important or influential than he really is, but I am looking forward to the debut of this show.

Frankly, the CBC needs anything it can get.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> wtf where did this come from


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Anyone heard about "The Hour"?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/thehour/
> 
> Personally I think his relationship with Bono has made him think he is more important or influential than he really is, but I am looking forward to the debut of this show.
> 
> Frankly, the CBC needs anything it can get.


sounds cool, so is leaving much?


----------



## Crossword

What city is Sydney Crosby from? For a guy my age I could never picture myself chilling with him... :|


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> What city is Sydney Crosby from? For a guy my age I could never picture myself chilling with him... :|


LOL i have no idea why but that made me laugh as much as adhir to adhir1


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> sounds cool, so is leaving much?


Dunno, probably.



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> What city is Sydney Crosby from? For a guy my age I could never picture myself chilling with him... :|


Cole Harbour, N.S..


----------



## Porn Player

how old do u guys have to be to get into clubs and stuff?


----------



## Numbed One

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> how old do u guys have to be to get into clubs and stuff?



19


----------



## Porn Player

> 19


thats quite old innit i would hate that am 16 and go to clubs alot and i think am old enuff and dnt think am outta my depth their either thats a pretty crap law 19 jeez no way!


----------



## trick

there's always the option of going to an all-ages club...but i've never been to one those before

:shrugs:


----------



## Numbed One

> Originally posted by <b>skip_dawg!</b>!
> 
> 
> thats quite old innit i would hate that am 16 and go to clubs alot and i think am old enuff and dnt think am outta my depth their either thats a pretty crap law 19 jeez no way!



It better than the drinking age in the states... 21.


----------



## Crossword

UNSUSPEND JOHN!!!!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> UNSUSPEND JOHN!!!!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset:


John hasn't been suspended, he's been placed on the injured reserve, like Penny is right now. When John gets healthy and feels like he's ready to play for our team again, he will be back on the floor. Until then he will remain on the sidelines.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> John hasn't been suspended, he's been placed on the injured reserve, like Penny is right now. When John gets healthy and feels like he's ready to play for our team again, he will be back on the floor. Until then he will remain on the sidelines.


That is just hilarious.

:laugh:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> That is just hilarious.
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> John hasn't been suspended, he's been placed on the injured reserve, like Penny is right now. When John gets healthy and feels like he's ready to play for our team again, he will be back on the floor. Until then he will remain on the sidelines.


Even more reason to trade Rose.


----------



## Slasher

I havn't posted here for a couple of months now. What'd I miss?


----------



## Porn Player

> It better than the drinking age in the states... 21.


         

that is terrible really shocking! and thats drinking age so you couldnt walk to the store and get a beer?


----------



## Sánchez AF

New Avatar if someone want use it


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I havn't posted here for a couple of months now. What'd I miss?


Hbwoy is now a regular at the Nets forum, while Speakerboxxx and Mr_B harldy post here anymore...

:laugh:


----------



## JS03

cool ava SpeakerBoxxX


----------



## -James-

what deal should i take in my fantasy league:

Deal #1: Lamar Odom, Jason Collins and Kirk Snyder for Andre Miller, Chris Wilcox and Jeff Foster

Deal #2: Lamar Odom for Mickael Pietrus, Bo Outlaw, Carlos Delfino, Dan Gadzuric, Top-10 1st Rd. Draft Pick

Deal #3: Lamar Odom for Shane Battier, Nick Collison, late lottery pick

I'm leaning towards #1 and #2, but wut do u guys think?


----------



## Lope31

I say Deal 2


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> Hbwoy is now a regular at the Nets forum, while Speakerboxxx and Mr_B harldy post here anymore...
> 
> :laugh:


I see you're still a regular with almost 4,000 posts.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Damn him, I'm going to catch up, hopefully I can get to 4000 before he does.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Juzt_SicK03</b>!
> cool ava SpeakerBoxxX


Thanks Man


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Damn him, I'm going to catch up, hopefully I can get to 4000 before he does.


You have been in a Posting Mission


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> You have been in a Posting Mission


:yes: 
Right you are.


----------



## Sánchez AF

If Someone of You Guys wonder where is Xalapa


----------



## Crossword

Wow that's pretty down south.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Wow that's pretty down south.


Kind Of... 

Weird weather. One day can be really Cold and the next day Hot as Hell... But i prefer Cold... Nice place to Live....


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Wow that's pretty down south.


Kind Of... 

Weird weather. One day can be really Cold and the next day Hot as Hell... But i prefer Cold... Nice place to Live....


----------



## Crossword

Please don't talk to me about the cold. 

I hate cold.....


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Please don't talk to me about the cold.
> 
> I hate cold.....


Then its hard for you Live In TO  

Hey at least You have the Raps


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Then its hard for you Live In TO
> 
> Hey at least You have the Raps


Yeah no the city's great, I love it here. But the weather in winter-time is just bleah... ugh.

I guess something has to even all the good stuff out.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess something has to even all the good stuff out.


Good stuff being?


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah no the city's great, I love it here. But the weather in winter-time is just bleah... ugh.
> 
> I guess something has to even all the good stuff out.


OK the weather is bad But is a very nice city i have been there and the People is nice(At least the one I met,)


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Good stuff being?


You honestly can't name one good thing about this city? That's pretty sad...


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> You honestly can't name one good thing about this city? That's pretty sad...


The People


----------



## tmlblue

*I HATE SNOW !!*

Ah good ol blizzard. Already two feet of snow in my area and it not even done yet :sigh:. Dont you just love winter. Times like this I wish I had a snow blower  .


----------



## Porn Player

i hate the cold 2 it suks and am knee deep in snow 2 but i think its gonna stop soon. times like this i wish i had a villa in spain!:grinning:


----------



## madman

I shouldn't be at school but i am cause the snow is too high for me to walk in and my bus dosent start till 3 :upset:


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> I shouldn't be at school but i am cause the snow is too high for me to walk in and my bus dosent start till 3 :upset:


:laugh:

Bahaha! i'm at home now...


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Bahaha! i'm at home now...


 so am i so :nah:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Madman you must have the easiest schedule ever.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Madman you must have the easiest schedule ever.


Let the people decide is this easy

This Term

1st Period- Grd 12 Core French
2nd Period- Grd 12 Drama
3rd Period- Co-op 
4th Period- Co-op

Next Term
1st Period - Grd 12 English
2nd Period- Spare
3rd Period- Grd 11 Entrepranureship [sp?]
4th Period- Grd 11 Applied Math

How is that Easy


----------



## ballocks

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> Let the people decide is this easy
> 
> This Term
> 
> 1st Period- Grd 12 Core French
> 2nd Period- Grd 12 Drama
> 3rd Period- Co-op
> 4th Period- Co-op
> 
> Next Term
> 1st Period - Grd 12 English
> 2nd Period- Spare
> 3rd Period- Grd 11 Entrepranureship [sp?]
> 4th Period- Grd 11 Applied Math
> 
> How is that Easy


i dunno, man. this term looks pretty easy (imo) . any time i see "co-op", i think a drink of water. i suppose grade 12 french is what oac french used to be, same with drama, and that all depends on where your skillset is, but i still see them as relatively easy courses. 

at the same time, it all depends on your teacher (always). so you could be taking grade 5 tetherball, but if it was being taught by a jerk, you'd still be screwed. those two co-ops, though, it almost doesn't matter, they've gotta be a breeze. they *have* to be.

your second term looks a little harder, i'll give it to you. english also falls under the abovementioned "teacher rule", no question, but i think grade 11 applied math is a headache. 

but maybe not. is that the same material as oac finite? if so, you're golden. if it's more like grade 11 math used to be, you're toast. grade 11 math was the one course in school that raped everyone ~ 5 years ago (when i went). it's a big step up from grade 10 math, especially in terms of homework, so if you don't keep up with the joneses, you'll fall behind real fast. 

but seriously, madman, if those courses (overall) are anything like the way they were for me (with good/easy teachers), you have nothing to worry about. 

co-op still cracks me up. :rofl:

peace


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> 
> i dunno, man. this term looks pretty easy (imo) . any time i see "co-op", i think a drink of water. i suppose grade 12 french is what oac french used to be, same with drama, and that all depends on where your skillset is, but i still see them as relatively easy courses.
> 
> at the same time, it all depends on your teacher (always). so you could be taking grade 5 tetherball, but if it was being taught by a jerk, you'd still be screwed. those two co-ops, though, it almost doesn't matter, they've gotta be a breeze. they *have* to be.
> 
> your second term looks a little harder, i'll give it to you. english also falls under the abovementioned "teacher rule", no question, but i think grade 11 applied math is a headache.
> 
> but maybe not. is that the same material as oac finite? if so, you're golden. if it's more like grade 11 math used to be, you're toast. grade 11 math was the one course in school that raped everyone ~ 5 years ago (when i went). it's a big step up from grade 10 math, especially in terms of homework, so if you don't keep up with the joneses, you'll fall behind real fast.
> 
> but seriously, madman, if those courses (overall) are anything like the way they were for me (with good/easy teachers), you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> co-op still cracks me up. :rofl:
> 
> peace


well it also matters if i do the work but i know those are all easy courses but i took general ones cause i dont know what i want to go into university for so i am also staying an extra year


----------



## Crossword

yo who's ur english teacher next semester?

Cuz if it's Polley you have it with me.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> yo who's ur english teacher next semester?
> 
> Cuz if it's Polley you have it with me.


1st? cause that is when i have him


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> 1st? cause that is when i have him


Yeah man. You got Polley? JKZ!!! hahaha


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah man. You got Polley? JKZ!!! hahaha


cra...i mean yes GO US :uhoh:

actually now that i think about it you are the only person that i know is in one my classes


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> cra...i mean yes GO US :uhoh:
> 
> actually now that i think about it you are the only person that i know is in one my classes


I know a bunch of ppl that are in all my classes

plus you have that crazy spare with a lot of ppl


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> I know a bunch of ppl that are in all my classes
> 
> plus you have that crazy spare with a lot of ppl


who else in our english class


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I see you're still a regular with almost 4,000 posts.


I had 5,000 posts before my Supporting Membership was funded for me because I am poor and now a moderator.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> Let the people decide is this easy
> 
> This Term
> 
> 1st Period- Grd 12 Core French
> 2nd Period- Grd 12 Drama
> 3rd Period- Co-op
> 4th Period- Co-op
> 
> Next Term
> 1st Period - Grd 12 English
> 2nd Period- Spare
> 3rd Period- Grd 11 Entrepranureship [sp?]
> 4th Period- Grd 11 Applied Math
> 
> How is that Easy


I have Grade 10 guitar and construction, Grade 11 healthy living, grade 12 data management and canadian history, and Co-op...

Plus I am a year older than you and already graduated. I win! :grinning:


----------



## Crossword

Having an easy sched. is overrated. Like ballocks said, a lot of it has to do with teachers, too. I thought I had a pretty easy schedule this semester with French, Writer's Craft, Guitar, and Gr.11 Marketing. Damn... was I wrong.... rrrrrrrrraped!


----------



## TOballer

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Having an easy sched. is overrated. Like ballocks said, * lot of it has to do with teachers*, too. I thought I had a pretty easy schedule this semester with French, Writer's Craft, Guitar, and Gr.11 Marketing. Damn... was I wrong.... rrrrrrrrraped!


or maybe a lot of it has to do with you?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> 
> 
> or maybe a lot of it has to do with you?


Naw man... I put the same effort I did last year, if not MORE, and my marks dropped 15%. That's not supposed to happen.


----------



## Lope31

The Score is awesome! Watch the highlights of the Utah game...I don't know who he was referring to since the TV was on the other room but all I heard was 

"...rejected worse than Pedro was by Summer in Napolean Dynamite!"

That's awesome!


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> The Score is awesome! Watch the highlights of the Utah game...I don't know who he was referring to since the TV was on the other room but all I heard was
> 
> "...rejected worse than Pedro was by Summer in Napolean Dynamite!"
> 
> That's awesome!


for real... i dont think its a stretch to say that sid seixero and tim mccalef are the greatest duo of all time.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> for real... i dont think its a stretch to say that sid seixero and tim mccalef are the greatest duo of all time.


But the thing is that The Score doesn't get seen as much as Sportsnet and TSN do. Being bundled in a 3rd tier package in most cable systems, The Score gets left out of many households.


----------



## Slasher

Did they change something on BBB.net? Something looks different.


----------



## Porn Player

is it the advertisements down the side makin the board smaller?


----------



## Crossword

Who wants to go see Masta Ace with me tonight? 

Opera House, doors 9 pm, 30 bucks.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Did they change something on BBB.net? Something looks different.


Gone is the thing that tells you how old everyone is, ummm, the quotes are different, gray on gray instead of white on grey. How the hell do you spell gr(e/a)y???


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> 
> 
> Gone is the thing that tells you how old everyone is, ummm, the quotes are different, gray on gray instead of white on grey. How the hell do you spell gr(e/a)y???


Yeah that's it.. The ads and the color change. Didn't notice the age thing because I didn't pay attention to it in the first place.


And to the person that posted above... welcome to one of the more intelligent basketball hangouts on the net.


----------



## speedythief

You'll also notice that the post quality ratings have gone away, and now everyone has a spinning basketball beside the option to private message in their posts.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah that's it.. The ads and the color change. Didn't notice the age thing because I didn't pay attention to it in the first place.
> 
> 
> And to the person that posted above... welcome to one of the more intelligent basketball hangouts on the net.


Why are you welcoming Mattsanity?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you welcoming Mattsanity?


Is it really him? :sigh:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you welcoming Mattsanity?


what do you mean? did they delete his post?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> what do you mean? did they delete his post?


guess so... w/e he's banned now anyway.


----------



## Kekai

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> guess so... w/e he's banned now anyway.


Really..Damn never got to meet him. :no:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> Really..Damn never got to meet him. :no:


didnt miss much just a bit of Alvin Williams in the hall of fame and Jin is the best rapper alive


----------



## speedythief

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/68-Bosh.gif">


----------



## Kekai

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> didnt miss much just a bit of Alvin Williams in the hall of fame and Jin is the best rapper alive


OMG...HHAHAHA...catch my breath,,,laughing too hard....

K...Why was he banned?


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> OMG...HHAHAHA...catch my breath,,,laughing too hard....
> 
> K...Why was he banned?





> Alvin Williams in the hall of fame and Jin is the best rapper alive


but seriously i dont know why exactly but i think it was because he was baiting a lot of people


----------



## Lope31

I think we should retire Mattsanity's jersey to honour him. As far as Jin goes, where the heck did he go? Is he still...alive and well?


----------



## Crossword

Mattsanity is the only person on BBB.net that I put on ignore list and actually kept for more than 5 minutes. In fact he's still on my ignore list, so the only way he can make me lose brain cells is if somebody else quotes him.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> I think we should retire Mattsanity's jersey to honour him. As far as Jin goes, where the heck did he go? Is he still...alive and well?


He's busy dissin radio stations


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> He's busy dissin radio stations


two things:
a) he was defending his culture
b) the 'rest is history' was put out just a few months ago.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> a) he was defending his culture


I know... I only put up half the story cause I was lazy.


----------



## Crossword

lol I have some stupid friends. Apparently they were at Yuk-Yuks earlier this week and as luck would have it, so were Mo Peterson and Jalen Rose. In fact they were practically beside eachother. So did said friends ask for an autograph, or even a picture? Heck did they even say anything to them? Nope!

Now I've met a few relatively significant people, not many, but when I do I always try to get an autograph, a picture, some kind of evidence ya know? Last night I got a pic with Michael Landsberg at Duff's (best wings place in the city), you can check it out on my personal forum.

Matter of fact I'll post it right here.


----------



## Lope31

Woohoo Michael Landsberg. Budweiser you realize you just met and talked to a proffessional-celebrity-meeter-and-talker-to. So if I met you could I get your autograph? Since you met a celebrity who wouldn't be a celebrity if it weren't for celebritys that he met?

I am guessing my Data Management teacher is reading this thread and see's that I am avoiding studying to take part in such a conversation. Well, Mr. Wilson, I'm sorry.


----------



## Crossword

lol I've also met Nam (Raptors game), Leo Rautins (same Raptors game), Devon from MuchMusic (I was on MuchOnDemand), and George Stromboulopolous (sp? anyway he was at my school for Fandemonium)... so that makes 5 professional-celebrity-meeter-and-talker-to's.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> lol I've also met Nam (Raptors game), Leo Rautins (same Raptors game), Devon from MuchMusic (I was on MuchOnDemand), and George Stromboulopolous (sp? anyway he was at my school for Fandemonium)... so that makes 5 professional-celebrity-meeter-and-talker-to's.


i will have my pic of that ticket signed by leo and nam up soon


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> so that makes 5 professional-celebrity-meeter-and-talker-to's.


Oh know, Leo is the real deal. I love that guy.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh know, Leo is the real deal. I love that guy.


Yeah man. He is the definition of a P-I-M-P. You should see him kickin it at games on his off-days.


----------



## KOBE_MVP

The loss of VC is proving to be costly.
PS. Mournig is a big baby and Babcock is a rit 4 keeping that baby in Toronto


----------



## Crossword

Welcome to the board!



> Originally posted by <b>KOBE_MVP</b>!
> The loss of VC is proving to be costly.


No it isn't.



> PS. Mournig is a big baby and Babcock is a rit 4 keeping that baby in Toronto


A what?


----------



## Crossword

lol... on PTI they said (pretty unanimously too) MoPete's blindfolded layup was more impressive than VC's 360 layup.


----------



## Crossword

Nice... the colour coding for mods is back... all they need to do now is get the poster ratings back, and we're back to normal.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!


Cool Avatar Bud_Buy do you made it ?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Cool Avatar Bud_Buy do you made it ?


Thanks, and nope spongyfungy made it for me.


----------



## Slasher

The only people that I've met from the Raptors are Chuck Swirsky and the Raptors ACC arena PA announcer. Got both of their autographs.


----------



## Slasher

What is the name of the ACC announcer? Herb something?


----------



## Crossword

Herbie Kuhn


----------



## madman

here is the ticket that bud boy was talking about


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> here is the ticket that bud boy was talking about


It's upside down. 

Well at least Nam's sig is.


----------



## madman

ya i know


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pretty cool.
I remember last year against Detroit where we lost in OT, I got Corliss Williamson's autograph, I didn't have any paper so I made him sign my school timetable.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Pretty cool.
> I remember last year against Detroit where we lost in OT, I got Corliss Williamson's autograph, I didn't have any paper so I made him sign my school timetable.


lol that's what I did at the Argo's championship parade.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> lol that's what I did at the Argo's championship parade.


ya who was it again? You should post the pic


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> ya who was it again? You should post the pic


I already have.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=135075&forumid=268

2nd post, 3rd pic


----------



## Turkish Delight

Thank god exams are finally over.
Now it's time to just lay back and play some poker.


----------



## madman

GUYS WE ONLY NEED 20 MORE POSTS BEFORE 70, 000


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> GUYS WE ONLY NEED 20 MORE POSTS BEFORE 70, 000


Yes, but let's keep it honest.

(I'm looking in Bud_Boy's direction!)


----------



## Turkish Delight

Speedy didn't you say that we should get to 70000 by the end of the season?
Seems like everyone has done a very nice job of keeping this place active.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Speedy didn't you say that we should get to 70000 by the end of the season?
> Seems like everyone has done a very nice job of keeping this place active.


Not the end of the season, before or at the All-Star break was what I expected. Seems to have come true.


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Not the end of the season, before or at the All-Star break was what I expected. Seems to have come true.


Oh I see, very accurate on you're part then.
If Budweiser_Boy was able to wake up earlier, I'm sure we would have reached the 70k a few hours ago.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Speedy didn't you say that we should get to 70000 by the end of the season?
> Seems like everyone has done a very nice job of keeping this place active.


Not the end of the season, before or at the All-Star break was what I expected. Seems to have come true.

Good job guys.

At this pace you'll hit 80.000+ by the end of the season at the least.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Not the end of the season, before or at the All-Star break was what I expected. Seems to have come true.
> 
> Good job guys.
> 
> At this pace you'll hit 80.000+ by the end of the season at the least.
> 
> -Petey


Thanks Petey, hopefully with the growing support of both BBB.net and the Toronto Raptors, this place will continue to grow.
Keep it up guys.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks Petey, hopefully with the growing support of both BBB.net and the Toronto Raptors, this place will continue to grow.
> Keep it up guys.


*Yeah.

It won't hurt you guys to post in some of the other Atlantic Division forums either... *

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> *Yeah.
> 
> It won't hurt you guys to post in some of the other Atlantic Division forums either... *
> 
> -Petey


Gotcha.
We've blown by the competition anyways, so I guess it's time we help them out a bit.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Gotcha.
> We've blown by the competition anyways, so I guess it's time we help them out a bit.


I used to think of it as competition too (ask any older mod, the wager I had with the Pacers forum), I still do but as friendly competition. 

What I then realized is that to alot of people you are only as strong as the boards above you.

What I mean by that, is lets say a Raptor fan comes to the board, and he scrolls down, and he sees that the Nets forum only has 30,000 posts, or the Knicks are only starting to hit their stride and going for 20,000... whose to say he just doesn't go further to check out the Raptors board?

Or the same for a Blazer fan? Whose to say they don't stop at the Hawks forum?

Anyway that 1 or 2 members you miss could be the guy whom wants to become a mod and make things better at the forums for you, or the guy who buys a few people a bunch of SMs or whatever.

-Petey


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, but let's keep it honest.
> 
> (I'm looking in Bud_Boy's direction!)


lol... I wouldn't talk... it's not a good thing to cheese off the guy who has the equivilant of 1/7th of this board's posts.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> lol... I wouldn't talk... it's not a good thing to cheese off the guy who has the equivilant of 1/7th of this board's posts.


Yeah, you're right. After all you've got 300 in this thread alone.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right. After all you've got 300 in this thread alone.


Go ahead and delete them... I dare you!


----------



## Lope31

Check out how many posts he has in those music threads, any threads where you just need to post a one liner Budweiser is all over. 

On an unrelated note, does anybody here go to the high school Father Henry Carr? They murdered us in basketball yesterday


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Go ahead and delete them... I dare you!


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> Check out how many posts he has in those music threads, any threads where you just need to post a one liner Budweiser is all over.


Total BS! I post in the 'What Are You Listening To Now' thread but that's it. I rarely post in the games forum.


----------



## Vinsanity

Im glad everybody is enjoying my thread


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Total BS! I post in the 'What Are You Listening To Now' thread but that's it. I rarely post in the games forum.


And he calls me a post padder.
Budweiser_Boy just admit it, you got PPD.
You need help.


----------



## Crossword

Whatever yo... it's just a message board.


----------



## speedythief

Everyone watch the big game? Pretty exciting, but the ending was what I expected.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Everyone watch the big game? Pretty exciting, but the ending was what I expected.


Yeah same. You just can't beat the Pats man...


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah same. You just can't beat the Pats man...


Yeah Philly should have taken more advantage in the first quarter when NE was handing them the game.


----------



## speedythief

To think that they didn't even have Ty Law, either. Yikes.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah Philly should have taken more advantage in the first quarter when NE was handing them the game.


OMG THAT AVATAR IS AMAZING!!!!!!


ya the pats really deserved it and being a viking fan i am happy that the eagles lost


----------



## madman

4000th post


----------



## Porn Player

> Everyone watch the big game? Pretty exciting, but the ending was what I expected.


german telly is the worse man it didnt even have the game on over 40 of the channels so i had to get a friend in england to tape tape the game and it shud be arriving anytime soon. seen the highlights seemed like a dull game compared to sum of the other nail biiters but that pats team is amazing and brady is ice man.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 4000th post


Nice! Trust me, you'll always remember the day you got to the big 4-0-0-0.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Got my marks back today. 
I got the exam same mark as I did last term.
75


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice! Trust me, you'll always remember the day you got to the big 4-0-0-0.


Hahah, I don't. I remember when I got 5,000 but that was like two weeks ago.


----------



## Lope31

It's 3:40 p.m. Is anybody elses MSN not working? My internet is fine (obviously) but MSN won't work.


----------



## -James-

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> It's 3:40 p.m. Is anybody elses MSN not working? My internet is fine (obviously) but MSN won't work.


damn, i was getting pissed, at least i know im not the only one.


----------



## Crossword

Yeah it's not working for me either... weird...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Yeah it wasn't working for me either at that time, I thought it was because I had a firewall on but I guess that wasn't the case.


----------



## madman

ya msn has been --- the last little while


----------



## trick

wtf happened to the weather? 

driving home in flurries of snow sucks.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> wtf happened to the weather?
> 
> driving home in flurries of snow sucks.


No. Walking home in flurries of snow sucks.


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> No. Walking home in flurries of snow sucks.


i wouldn't mind taking the bus home rather than driving back...at least i can take a little nap on the bus while there's some traffic jams.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> i wouldn't mind taking the bus home rather than driving back...at least i can take a little nap on the bus while there's some traffic jams.


But I didn't take the bus... I walked! lol


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> But I didn't take the bus... I walked! lol


whoops, thought you means walking home after getting off a bus.

what kind of idiot would walk home in this weather?


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> whoops, thought you means walking home after getting off a bus.
> 
> what kind of idiot would walk home in this weather?


A persian one.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Thank god no school on Friday.
Time to just sit back, play some poker, and finish any little homework I may have after this first week back.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> whoops, thought you means walking home after getting off a bus.
> 
> what kind of idiot would walk home in this weather?


lol... Leslie bus never comes... like never... I'm only 5 bus stops away from school anyway so distance wise it's not too bad, but the weather just makes it a *****.


----------



## Vinsanity

u lucky i got school tom'aw


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pretty sweet no school today.
After this the next time we get an off day is March Break?
That's still like a month away isn't it.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Pretty sweet no school today.
> After this the next time we get an off day is March Break?
> That's still like a month away isn't it.


no the march break is actually in may :nonono:



anyway Cabbie on the street is back on the score the first espisode is going to be on monday during the score tongiht at 10


----------



## Turkish Delight

5000!


----------



## Vinsanity

Congratz


----------



## Porn Player

> 5000!


congratz dude


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

madman said:


> no the march break is actually in may :nonono:
> 
> 
> 
> anyway Cabbie on the street is back on the score the first espisode is going to be on monday during the score tongiht at 10


We got half day on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## trick

with this new server, post whoring will be much more efficient

:evil laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Yeah it really will.
Plus right now I am getting addicted to all this.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I can't believe I've not completed my community service hours yet.
I am at around 20 hours right now, I need another 20 by the end of May.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Get someone to fill out the form and say you did.
I did all my hours through basketball. Volunteered at Hoop it Up for two yrs and Dribble and Drive once. That gave me like 50 hrs. More fun then most other volunteer work.


----------



## Porn Player

the raptors web site seems very chris bosh orientated now its good to see!! 

how come you have to do community service?


----------



## madman

skip_dawg! said:


> how come you have to do community service?



:upset: dont remind me i have to do 37 more hours


----------



## madman

is anyone else's msn not working?


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> is anyone else's msn not working?


Nope mine's in tip top shape.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> is anyone else's msn not working?


I got around 20 hours left. 
Maybe a little less.
I've been peer tutoring at my school, so I got to get those hours signed by the tutee.
Hopefully I can squeeze the hours in as much as possible.


----------



## Turkish Delight

skip_dawg! said:


> how come you have to do community service?


To graduate from High School?


----------



## trick

Turkish Delight said:


> To graduate from High School?


community service = credit(s)?


----------



## Porn Player

> To graduate from High School?


orite in england you only do community service if a judge has forced it upon you becoz you have commited a crime. i jus thought maybe he did sumthin bad and was wonderin wat.


----------



## trick

skip_dawg! said:


> orite in england you only do community service if a judge has forced it upon you becoz you have commited a crime. i jus thought maybe he did sumthin bad and was wonderin wat.


trust me, you wouldn't want to konw what turkish delight has done...

hint: it involves a pipe, two dogs and 3 bottles of jack daniels.


----------



## CrookedJ

I didn't know Turkish was into that freaky stuff . . .


----------



## Turkish Delight

CrookedJ said:


> I didn't know Turkish was into that freaky stuff . . .


That's just a sample of what I do.
There's more.


----------



## Porn Player

> That's just a sample of what I do.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## madman

I was on the Nets board (i dont know why) but how come they have all these things on the side of their form like special links to different net sites and player profiles?


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> I was on the Nets board (i dont know why) but how come they have all these things on the side of their form like special links to different net sites and player profiles?


Isn't schub one of the article writers at nba.com/nets?


----------



## speedythief

madman said:


> I was on the Nets board (i dont know why) but how come they have all these things on the side of their form like special links to different net sites and player profiles?


Because I made a post in the suggestions thread asking people to make suggestions for our own sidebar and nobody replied yet!

We can have that too. Please keep giving us your ideas!


----------



## Crossword

speedythief said:


> Because I made a post in the suggestions thread asking people to make suggestions for our own sidebar and nobody replied yet!
> 
> We can have that too. Please keep giving us your ideas!


 Okay... then let's get it! lol

And where's the arcade?!?!


----------



## Porn Player

is any1 else not feelin the black as the background colour?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Okay... then let's get it! lol
> 
> And where's the arcade?!?!


They did you a favour Bud Boy.
You used to spend like 2 hours a day in the arcade alone.
Enough is enough.
:wink:


----------



## speedythief

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Okay... then let's get it! lol
> 
> And where's the arcade?!?!


 :whoknows:


----------



## JS03

skip_dawg! said:


> is any1 else not feelin the black as the background colour?


Im not feelin it also....


----------



## speedythief

The arcade is back now guys. SM's only, *****!


----------



## Porn Player

> The arcade is back now guys. SM's only, *****!


thats crap i jus seen it at the top and got like all excited and was thinkin how i was gonna beast all the scores but jus fo SM wat they scared we gonna beat there scores or summat! 

*Juzt_SicK03*


> Im not feelin it also....



ok well thats 2 of us any1 else?


----------



## speedythief

skip_dawg! said:


> thats crap i jus seen it at the top and got like all excited and was thinkin how i was gonna beast all the scores but jus fo SM wat they scared we gonna beat there scores or summat!


Looks like it's open to everyone for now.


----------



## Porn Player

thats awesome thanks for tellin me ima chek um out now. 


CUMMON SPEAK UP DO YOU LIKE THE BLACK AS THE MAIN BACKGROUND COLOUR?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bah they should limit it to just SM's.


----------



## butr

*Ot:*

Hey what are "Points" listed near rep power? And why do I have ~30?


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Ot:*



blowuptheraptors said:


> Hey what are "Points" listed near rep power? And why do I have ~30?


I don't undertand it exactly. It's pretty bizarre. Something totally new for the community.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=1949982&postcount=7


----------



## Turkish Delight

Do things like this piss anyone else off?

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1951690#post1951690


----------



## Lope31

Turkish Delight said:


> Do things like this piss anyone else off?
> 
> http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1951690#post1951690


If by "this" you mean Q8i capitalizing every single word...then yes. :biggrin:


----------



## Porn Player

> I don't undertand it exactly. It's pretty bizarre. Something totally new for the community


i red that link and got confused even more! lol! sum 1 needs to make an announcement on these things to avoid confusion!


----------



## CrookedJ

Lope31 said:


> If by "this" you mean Q8i capitalizing every single word...then yes. :biggrin:


i"M wITH yA dUDE tHAT lOOKS rEDICULOUS, aND iS vERY hARD tO rEAD. kIND oF lIKE tHIS. cAN't eASILY sEE wHERE oNE sENTENCE eNDS and tHE nEXT sTARTS.


----------



## Turkish Delight

CrookedJ said:


> i"M wITH yA dUDE tHAT lOOKS rEDICULOUS, aND iS vERY hARD tO rEAD. kIND oF lIKE tHIS. cAN't eASILY sEE wHERE oNE sENTENCE eNDS and tHE nEXT sTARTS.


:rofl:


----------



## madman

How dose my new avatar look?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Not bad.
I was getting bored of your other avatar, it looked too much like Bud Boy's.


----------



## TDrake

Very "corporate"


----------



## Turkish Delight

Madman why don't you tell everyone how mad you are about the fact that Bud Boy stole some of your points today.


----------



## Porn Player

> Madman why don't you tell everyone how mad you are about the fact that Bud Boy stole some of your points today.


this sucks seems i was 2 late to buy thief dammit. and the avatar dus seem very posh but hey maybe we needed to bring the class to the raptors bored. jk


----------



## madman

skip_dawg! said:


> this sucks seems i was 2 late to buy thief dammit. and the avatar dus seem very posh but hey maybe we needed to bring the class to the raptors bored. jk


:laugh: 

as for what TD said it pissed me off cause i thought we were cool but now he is on my blocked list


----------



## Crossword

I interviewed Chuck Swirsky on the phone today.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I interviewed Chuck Swirsky on the phone today.


what


----------



## CrookedJ

Yeah , WHAT?? Are you gonna tell us what he said or ya' just braggin?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hey guys I got to tell you what happend at school today. I'm going to mainly paste what I wrote in another thread so here it is:

Bud Boy was playing Miniclip Snake(BBB.net Arcade Game) at our school's library, and he had about 195 points and he still had all of his lives left, so one would expect that he'd get a high score.
But then, a teacher came in and said that everyone there had to get off the computers because his class was about to use them, he quickly kicked Bud Boy off the computer in the middle of his game. Bud Boy was getting all pissed, talking back, and almost got sent down to the office.
It was hilarious.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Hey guys I got to tell you what happend at school today. I'm going to mainly paste what I wrote in another thread so here it is:
> 
> Bud Boy was playing Miniclip Snake(BBB.net Arcade Game) at our school's library, and he had about 195 points and he still had all of his lives left, so one would expect that he'd get a high score.
> But then, a teacher came in and said that everyone there had to get off the computers because his class was about to use them, he quickly kicked Bud Boy off the computer in the middle of his game. Bud Boy was getting all pissed, talking back, and almost got sent down to the office.
> It was hilarious.


 Correction, 220 points. Whatever though, I got up to 245 today at home.


----------



## Crossword

CrookedJ said:


> Yeah , WHAT?? Are you gonna tell us what he said or ya' just braggin?


 Yeah, I took some notes from the convo. It was mostly about his job (it was for media studies class), but I managed to get some basketball in there, and afterwards too... and of course a little ***-kissing. Anyway here's the jist of it:


*Chuck Swirsky Interview*

Motivation to be a broadcaster: wasn’t a good athlete, loved basketball, wanted to be involved with basketball – basketball came before journalism/broadcasting.

Started off working at a radio station in Washington, worked from there – first cleaned records, started reading sports news, etc., and went up from there.

Internet has most freedom, radio is a lot more limited than TV – TV broadcasts have to fill in space with more information

Getting higher education is definitely recommended, networking, studying public speaking, journalism, etc.

No typical days, months, weeks – all vary, one of the best parts of the job. Every day is unpredictable, no two games the same. Loves, the unpredictability – a great bonus. For example, didn't know that Dirk & Stackhouse weren't gonna play until right before Dallas game. Not a 9-5 job – would not be able to exist in that situation.

All the players are good guys, can’t classify anyone differently, no real jerks. Biggest perk is doing what you want, love. If you don’t love what you’re doing it becomes a job, tedious.

No real downsides, other than not being able to see family that often. Kids enter car as we’re speaking on this topic. Can’t balance between job and family – lost time is lost time. Kids enter car as we are speaking.

Works with really great people, broadcasts wouldn’t be possible without them. No real difference between Leo & Jack.

Does not mention salary range to anyone.

Very recognizable, stopped on the streets a lot, but doesn’t mind it at all.

No title – just call him Chuck Swirsky.


Says jury is still out on Hoffa, we’ll get to find out what player he is in a year. Raptors should draft a point guard and big man. Being a loyal fan will pay off in a couple years.


----------



## CrookedJ

Thanks, about what I thought.

On one hand - I love the dudes enthusiasm and love for city/team.

On the other - as a product of his NBA employment he appears to me to be transparently toting the party line alot of the time, which I hate. Not that he should diss everyone, but he appears a lot more guarded than Jack or Leo with his comments.


----------



## Numbed One

Budweiser_Boy said:
 

> Says jury is still out on Hoffa, we’ll get to find out what player he is in a year. Raptors should draft a point guard and big man. Being a loyal fan will pay off in a couple years.



He must be saying that assuming Rose and Murray are going to be around next year.

I would prefer drafting a point and another swing man, and trying to trade Murray and someone for a veteran centre to tutor Hoffa. I mean a legit centre. Ideally with some shotblocking/rebounding and a few post moves, but everyone would love one of those.

If we're serious about giving Hoffa a chance, we should get someone to teach him, not another young big... I don't see too many promising legit centres around where our picks are going to fall. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Plus we still have Sow.


----------



## madman

is msn down for anyone else again?


----------



## Crossword

no


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> no


damn my computer :curse: :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Get a new ISP.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hey I just wanted to let all the Curve Ball players to know that I'm organizing a tournament.
Check it out: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=149336


----------



## ChristopherJ

This is kind of a random question but...

I know the Maple Leafs get the most media attention in Toronto, but who gets more media attention between the Blue Jays and Raptors?


----------



## CrookedJ

Jay's I would say, easily. Much better TV rating = more press.


----------



## madman

CrookedJ said:


> Jay's I would say, easily. Much better TV rating = more press.


ya but then again anything gets more press then the raps do


----------



## Porn Player

> ya but then again anything gets more press then the raps do


this is true yet the raps have so many fans worldwide even without VC now!


----------



## CrookedJ

I was listening to the CBC radio sports while stuck in traffic last week. The Raptors had played the night before ( beating Orlando) They were the last item on an approx 6 minute sports update. The following items were listed before it - Blue Jays spring training update, update on the fact there was no hockey, _______ Brier Curling tourney, World Junior Curling, Sydney Crobsy endorsement discussion.


----------



## Turkish Delight

It's just funny how so many people jump on the wagon when we start winning some games, but they are nowhere to be found the rest of the time.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> It's just funny how so many people jump on the wagon when we start winning some games, but they are nowhere to be found the rest of the time.


That pisses me off, stick with a team.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I got great news fellas.
I just got accepted to York University for Political Science

:banana: !


----------



## speedythief

Good work TD.

Here's a JR gif to celebrate with.


----------



## CrookedJ

AAAAAARRRGGGGHHH . . . . Day after St paddy's day . . . so tired . . . beer belches . . eyes bloodshot . . . very professional


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Good work TD.
> 
> Here's a JR gif to celebrate with.


Haha thanks speedy.
Yesterday we were all celebrating because of St.Paddy's Day, and also since March Break was about to start. 
I get home and I see that York accepted me, and I was in another world. 
I haven't been this relaxed in awhile.


----------



## TDrake

Congratulations, TD :clap:


----------



## Crossword

Yeah, congrats man. Celebrate with some of this:


----------



## JS03

heh awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Heh, thanks again everyone.
I actually tried working pretty hard this year, and although I know I could do better, I've still reached my ultimate goal, of being accepted into York University.
I'm not just going to sit back now though, there is still plenty of time to go in this school year.


----------



## notorious

congrats TD!


----------



## trick

err, is that really jalen on that .gif?


----------



## JS03

I believe so..


----------



## Crossword

Iranian New Year today... and ya know what that means... MONEY!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Iranian New Year today... and ya know what that means... MONEY!


Yeah I came to realize that Iranian New Year was always right around my birthday. 
How much money did you get?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

uhh i really don't get all this point, rep stuff that was updated with the new server, as i was gone when it was updated.

i think i know how you get points (posting, vbookie).. but what are they used for? 

and what is the point of the rep and how do you get that.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> uhh i really don't get all this point, rep stuff that was updated with the new server, as i was gone when it was updated.
> 
> i think i know how you get points (posting, vbookie).. but what are they used for?
> 
> and what is the point of the rep and how do you get that.


Rep points and regular points are totally different.
To see how many rep points you have, goto User CP and scroll to the bottom of the page.

Your rep points will increase every year that you are at the forum, and every 1000 posts that you have. 
People can also give you rep points by clicking on that button beside the exclamation point.

Those regular points are totally different. Those points increase for each post that you get, people can also donate points to you. And also you can use those points to bet on games and what not.

I'm really bad at explaining this, but I hope you were able to understand.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Turkish Delight said:


> Rep points and regular points are totally different.
> To see how many rep points you have, goto User CP and scroll to the bottom of the page.
> 
> Your rep points will increase every year that you are at the forum, and every 1000 posts that you have.
> People can also give you rep points by clicking on that button beside the exclamation point.
> 
> Those regular points are totally different. Those points increase for each post that you get, people can also donate points to you. And also you can use those points to bet on games and what not.
> 
> I'm really bad at explaining this, but I hope you were able to understand.


hey Turkish you mind on donating some points to me considering that you have 12 000? :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Original ScarFace said:


> hey Turkish you mind on donating some points to me considering that you have 12 000? :biggrin:


Heh, maybe a little bit here and there wouldn't hurt I guess.
I do use a large some of it for betting on NBA games.

Here you go..


Edit: I didn't know we weren't able to donate points. It says none of these items are left.

Sorry.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Turkish Delight said:


> I got great news fellas.
> I just got accepted to York University for Political Science
> 
> :banana: !


Congrats man, maybe I'll see you there in 2 years.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Original ScarFace said:


> Congrats man, maybe I'll see you there in 2 years.


Thanks, and good luck.
What are you going to be applying to again?


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Turkish Delight said:


> Thanks, and good luck.
> What are you going to be applying to again?


Political Science, Economics, history, not really sure yet.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Original ScarFace said:


> Political Science, Economics, history, not really sure yet.


I see I see.
So basically Faculty Of Arts.
You pretty much need a 75 to get admitted for most programs.


----------



## madman

what happened to poster of the month threads?


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> what happened to poster of the month threads?


I'm re-starting it all.
I will have a thread up shortly.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> I'm re-starting it all.
> I will have a thread up shortly.


nice


----------



## Crossword

I Got My G2!!! I Got My G2!!!!!!!!!!!! Y-yeah!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I Got My G2!!! I Got My G2!!!!!!!!!!!! Y-yeah!


Congrats.
TOballer got his as well.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I Got My G2!!! I Got My G2!!!!!!!!!!!! Y-yeah!



nice


----------



## bigbabyjesus

chuck stumped me AGAIN damnit..

couldnt name three players from the florida gators in the nba.. i got matt bonner, and i thought of udonis haslem right after i hung up but it wouldnt have mattered because i didnt know a third.


----------



## JS03

My 501 post on bbb.net... :biggrin: I totally forgot I had 500..


----------



## speedythief

vigilante said:


> chuck stumped me AGAIN damnit..
> 
> couldnt name three players from the florida gators in the nba.. i got matt bonner, and i thought of udonis haslem right after i hung up but it wouldnt have mattered because i didnt know a third.


How does it work, you ask him one, then he asks you one, or the other way around?


----------



## speedythief

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> My 501 post on bbb.net... :biggrin: I totally forgot I had 500..


Good work!


----------



## Crossword

Hey madman, space is running out for you in the G2z... haha


----------



## Turkish Delight

*7000!*

:cheers:


----------



## Porn Player

congratz t.delight u jus gt an extra 0 over me. 


oh n wats G2?


----------



## Turkish Delight

skip_dawg! said:


> congratz t.delight u jus gt an extra 0 over me.
> 
> 
> oh n wats G2?


Graduated Drivers License.
Three classes in Ontario: G1, G2 and G.

For more information click here


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> *7000!*
> 
> :cheers:


congratz :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> congratz :biggrin: :clap:


Thanks.
I hope to see you reach 1000 soon.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Thanks.
> I hope to see you reach 1000 soon.


 lol... you can do it just pull a Turkish Delight.


----------



## madman

There is nothing good on TV


----------



## bigbabyjesus

speedythief said:


> How does it work, you ask him one, then he asks you one, or the other way around?


No he just asks you the question, I know it seems weird because with the name 'stump the swirsk' you would think your asking him a question but your not.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> lol... you can do it just pull a Turkish Delight.


I'm not the one that has 11k.
:biggrin:


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> I'm not the one that has 11k.
> :biggrin:


 Over 3 years.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Madman and Budweiser_Boy I know you guys are going to tonight's game, but I think you guys should go to next month's Pacers game as well.
I'll be there for sure, wanting to see Reggie once before he retires.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Madman and Budweiser_Boy I know you guys are going to tonight's game, but I think you guys should go to next month's Pacers game as well.
> I'll be there for sure, wanting to see Reggie once before he retires.


i want to but it is the same week as the nets game? i cant go to 2 games the same week...or can i


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> i want to but it is the same week as the nets game? i cant go to 2 games the same week...or can i


Well you went to the Orlando and the Cavs game didn't you?
Those were pretty close together.

You're still going to the Nets game?


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Well you went to the Orlando and the Cavs game didn't you?
> Those were pretty close together.
> 
> You're still going to the Nets game?


yea i did and yes i am


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hey guys wait and see what Bud_Boy will have to say about his "interview" with Chuck and Leo.
You will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Hey guys wait and see what Bud_Boy will have to say about his "interview" with Chuck and Leo.
> You will be pleasantly surprised.


:laugh:


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Hey guys wait and see what Bud_Boy will have to say about his "interview" with Chuck and Leo.
> You will be pleasantly surprised.


 LOL

whatever, I already interviewed Chuck anyway, got his cell # twice, and got Leo's email. Turkish Delight? He was too scared to even approach them.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> LOL
> 
> whatever, I already interviewed Chuck anyway, got his cell # twice, and got Leo's email. Turkish Delight? He was too scared to even approach them.


You're right, I was shaking in my boots.


----------



## Turkish Delight

How has everyone's March Break been so far?


----------



## CrookedJ

Turkish Delight said:


> How has everyone's March Break been so far?



Well its not march break for me . . . but a Bad week here in Browntown - there was a murder on the weekend, and after a Cop sat in the driveway 2 houses down from me for 3 days we figured out that my neighbour has been charged with first degree murder /robbery / probation violation.

http://www.brantfordexpositor.ca/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=102835&catname=Local+News



> On Monday, police said that they had charged 24-year-old Garrett Henderson, of Autumn Road, Brantford, with murder, robbery and breach of probation. Henderson appeared in bail court on Monday wearing hospital garb and moving with the aid of crutches


Dude lives 2 doors down, its freakin me out! I heard the details through my dealer, who happens to have been his dealer too. They kicked in the dude's door and basically a huge fight with knives and bats began, two of the murderers received extensive knife wounds. He fled the scene back to my street and then called an ambulance. The crime seen van left last night after hours of surveying, photos etc, and the uniforms were obviously just guarding the scene. 

Nothing makes pot head more nervous than a cop sitting out front for 3 days straight.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

CrookedJ said:


> Nothing makes pot head more nervous than a cop sitting out front for 3 days straight.


hahaha.

Thats some freaky ----.


----------



## CrookedJ

vigilante said:


> hahaha.
> 
> Thats some freaky ----.


No doubt! Ah well they're gone .. . fire it up


----------



## Turkish Delight

CrookedJ said:


> No doubt! Ah well they're gone .. . fire it up


Haha gotta love it man.


----------



## Slasher

While watching the game tonight on The Score I noticed on the ticker that some baseball teams had (SS) beside their name. Any idea what this means? Its still spring training baseball so I am thinking its the "secondary squad"?


----------



## Crossword

I have no clue... I'd actually like to find out myself.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> While watching the game tonight on The Score I noticed on the ticker that some baseball teams had (SS) beside their name. Any idea what this means? Its still spring training baseball so I am thinking its the "secondary squad"?


Oh I saw that as well, and I wasn't too sure what it was.
Anyone know?


----------



## Slasher

I guess we're all basketball junkies here with no baseball people.

On another note, I was surfing through the first pages of this thread, and oh man a lot of spam and nonsence. This thread has come a long way I guess from the post-padders to the quality posters. :clap:


----------



## JS03

Slasher said:


> While watching the game tonight on The Score I noticed on the ticker that some baseball teams had (SS) beside their name. Any idea what this means? Its still spring training baseball so I am thinking its the "secondary squad"?





Slasher said:


> I guess we're all basketball junkies here with no baseball people.
> 
> On another note, I was surfing through the first pages of this thread, and oh man a lot of spam and nonsence. This thread has come a long way I guess from the post-padders to the quality posters. :clap:


I'm a baseball person and it's called Split-Squad..


----------



## Slasher

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I'm a baseball person and it's called Split-Squad..


Meaning....?


----------



## JS03

Slasher said:


> Meaning....?


Meaning that they split the roster so other players can play...


----------



## JS03

Blue jays have like 50 Players...


----------



## Slasher

Mah still don't get it. Split the roster in what way?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Whatever it's no big deal, it's spring training, who cares.
I am pretty impressed with the Jays performance so far though, but it's mainly because their minor league players are better than anyone else's and those are the guys that get a lot of the playing time during spring training.


We need more guys to drop by the Jays forum.

Check it out.


----------



## madman

Does anyone know where i can get details on becoming a season ticket holder?


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Does anyone know where i can get details on becoming a season ticket holder?


www.raptors.com
:biggrin:


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> www.raptors.com
> :biggrin:


ya but where on the site


----------



## JS03

1000 :banana:


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> 1000 :banana:


 Nice man! And you got half of that like this week!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> 1000 :banana:


Congrats.


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice man! And you got half of that like this week!


Yeah I know....Thx to that big game thread... :biggrin:


----------



## G-Unit03

congrats bro..


----------



## Turkish Delight

G-Unit03 said:


> congrats bro..


Welcome to the forum!
If you have any questions concerning the forum feel free to ask. PM me, Slasher or speedythief and we will assist you.


----------



## Slasher

madman said:


> Does anyone know where i can get details on becoming a season ticket holder?


Jays or Raps? I know you can get Jays tickets dirt cheap now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> Jays or Raps? I know you can get Jays tickets dirt cheap now.


He wants Raptor season tickets.
Supposedly him and his brother are going to split the cost, and they'll just take turns going to each game.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> He wants Raptor season tickets.
> Supposedly him and his brother are going to split the cost, and they'll just take turns going to each game.


:yes:


----------



## Slasher

I think that the Raptors don't start selling season tickets for next season until July-August.


----------



## Slasher

Anyone know how the vBookie feature works? I can't find where to actually make a bet.


----------



## adhir1

go to the ucash sportsbook on the sidebar then pick NBA Games or Future games....click on the thread of the game u want to bet on...on the top u will see the teams that u want...and bet on which ever u want


----------



## Slasher

adhir1 said:


> go to the ucash sportsbook on the sidebar then pick NBA Games or Future games....click on the thread of the game u want to bet on...on the top u will see the teams that u want...and bet on which ever u want


Thanks. It wasn't working because I didn't have any points after wasting it all in the RPG


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hey guys, Chuck Swirsky woke up Budweiser_Boy from his sleep this morning.
How many of you can say that that happend to you?


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Hey guys, Chuck Swirsky woke up Budweiser_Boy from his sleep this morning.
> How many of you can say that that happend to you?


 

Not many I'd say.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

_this is my rough copy essay that i am doing for english. tell me what you think, what i should add or take away from it. thanks._



Topic: Toronto Raptors are headed in the right direction. 

There has been a lot of criticism of this Raptors team, and especially their front office on where this team is headed. But when you look deeper into the team than it’s trip to the lottery for the 3rd straight year, you would see that the general manger, and the coach are trying to do the right thing. When you look at the players the general manager has brought in, via trade or free agency, they are all hard working players who want to win. You can tell that we are building to be a hardworking team, and the general manger, Rob Babcock has said several times that this team is building for the future.

For the first time in a while, the Toronto Raptors General Manager and head coach are on the right page. We all remember the fiasco that took place last season in which fiery head coach Kevin O’Neill and Raptors former General Manager Glen Grunwald apparently did not even come in contact with each other, and were not on the same page. They did not agree with the current teams status and the direction of the team. This resulted in the firing of Kevin O’Neill after a year of controversy and disappointment. Now this team has a new General Manager, Rob Babcock who hired a new head coach, Sam Mitchell, who both seem to be on the same page. They both know what kind of player they want, which is a hardworking player who will do what is best for the team. They both know that this team is not ready to compete now, and they will have to go through some frustrating years to get to where they want to be. It is refreshing to see that from a fans perspective because of all that stuff that happened last year, and the years before. 

Rob Babcock has been the man taking the beating for this Raptor teams failure this year, and some say this team has no light at the end of the tunnel either. But you look at what the rookie general manager was left to work with, which was an overpaid team that was not getting any younger. The two biggest things he has been criticized for was the drafting of center Rafael Araujo, and the Vince Carter trade. Araujo has not shown a whole lot of promise this year in a lot of peoples eyes, and doesn’t look to be worth the 8th overall pick. But to me, he has done the little things that don’t show up on the stat sheet, like setting hard screens, playing good post defense, rebounding the ball, creating space down low, and the most important thing, taking pressure off Chris Bosh. Had we not drafted a center we would have had to play the lanky Chris Bosh at the center position for another year of beating. Another thing Babcock was heavily criticized for was the Vince Carter trade, which doesn’t look appealing right now, but you cannot judge it until the future. In this trade we received three veteran players, one of them who decided not to step a foot in Toronto, and therefore was bought out, and two first round picks. The two first round picks are the key if we want to surround Chris Bosh with young talented player. We now have four first round picks within the next two years, which should make the rebuilding process a whole lot easier. 

Though the criticism has been harsh on the Raptors front office throughout this year, I for one think that the team is headed in the right direction. Agree or disagree with Rob Babcock’s free agency, or trade moves, I think a lot of people see, that he and Sam Mitchell are trying to do the right thing and introduce their own system to the team. Some casual fans may not recognize that with the Vince Carter trade, we should have four first round picks in the next two years, and in the offseason of 2006-2007, we will be set up for a huge amount of cap space. Rebuilding is not a thing that happens overnight. When you are thrown into a mess like this, all you can hope to do is make it better for the future.


----------



## Slasher

What English class? I wish I could have written about the Raptors. In high school we had to write 2,000+ word essays on crappy topics.


----------



## madman

Well i liked it cause i completly agree with everything said


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Slasher said:


> What English class? I wish I could have written about the Raptors. In high school we had to write 2,000+ word essays on crappy topics.


i know, we usually have to write topics on the worst stuff, but suprising my teacher just let us choose any topic we wanted to do an opinion essay, and of course i had to do it about the raptors.


----------



## speedythief

Nice article hellbot! Hope you get rewarded for it.


Anyways, I was watching TBS for some reason today and I saw a commerical for Popeye's Chicken. I love Southern food, especially fried food, so I guess it got my attention. But the brother they had in the commercial must've easily gone 400 pounds. There was like an inch between his mouth and his tie. That was about the closest thing to truth in advertising I've seen on television.


----------



## butr

speedythief said:


> Nice article hellbot! Hope you get rewarded for it.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I was watching TBS for some reason today and I saw a commerical for Popeye's Chicken. I love Southern food, especially fried food, so I guess it got my attention. But the brother they had in the commercial must've easily gone 400 pounds. There was like an inch between his mouth and his tie. That was about the closest thing to truth in advertising I've seen on television.


I was in NYC a few years back with my girlfriend. We went into the Times Square Popeye's. Sit down to eat our human sized combo. Across the way sits this BIG mutha and his buddy. The buddy also has a human sized combo. The behemoth has one of those 10 pc large fries 6 biscuits and giant Pepsi family packs. Sick. But funny. Dude had to be near 400.


----------



## Numbed One

I just got back for the Queens of the Stone Age concert @ the Koolhaus...
:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:

The best concert I've ever been to, and possibly will ever go to.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Numbed One said:


> I just got back for the Queens of the Stone Age concert @ the Koolhaus...
> :rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:
> 
> The best concert I've ever been to, and possibly will ever go to.


Cool, I think Budweiser_Boy went there as well.


----------



## JS03

Any one wants to verse me in "the score poker"?
I'm kinda bored here....

http://scorepoker.com/


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Any one wants to verse me in "the score poker"?
> I'm kinda bored here....
> 
> http://scorepoker.com/


what's your name or what table are you at?


----------



## JS03

I'm gonna make a new name. I'll be called "Juzt_Sick03" as usual.
Wanna make a Raptor Table or something? or join a diff one.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I got Madman into Score Poker, let me know where you guys are playing, I might join up.
I was ranked 25th overall like three or four days ago, but I went on tilt and started throwing my play money away so now I'm around 70th.


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I'm gonna make a new name. I'll be called "Juzt_Sick03" as usual.
> Wanna make a Raptor Table or something? or join a diff one.


alright i'll make a raptors table, look for madman's table


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> I got Madman into Score Poker, let me know where you guys are playing, I might join up.
> I was ranked 25th overall like three or four days ago, but I went on tilt and started throwing my play money away so now I'm around 70th.


actually can you make the table i have no idea how


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I'm gonna make a new name. I'll be called "Juzt_Sick03" as usual.
> Wanna make a Raptor Table or something? or join a diff one.


Make a Raptor table.
We'll tell anyone who comes to table about this forum so they can join.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Make a Raptor table.
> We can recruit any Raptor fans who decide to join the table.


Alright then... lets get this rolling


----------



## JS03

What server you guys?


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> What server you guys?


right now im on 2


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03, make a table on Server 2.
Madman and I will join.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Juzt_SicK03, make a table on Server 2.
> Madman and I will join.


I have no idea how to create a table


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I have no idea how to create a table



i'll make it, look for madman's table (for some reason i cant change the name)


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well with the playoffs out of reach, I'm afraid that this place will become inactive in a few weeks. 

To keep that from hapenning I was wondering if people thought it would be a good idea to have our own playoff bracket? 
It would definately keep this place active during playoff time.

I think Slasher is going to be setting up a "Guess The Score" thread for the entire playoffs, which should also help out.

What do you guys think?


----------



## speedythief

Turkish Delight said:


> Well with the playoffs out of reach, I'm afraid that this place will become inactive in a few weeks.
> 
> To keep that from hapenning I was wondering if people thought it would be a good idea to have our own playoff bracket?
> It would definately keep this place active during playoff time.
> 
> I think Slasher is going to be setting up a "Guess The Score" thread for the entire playoffs, which should also help out.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Sounds like something we could do.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Well with the playoffs out of reach, I'm afraid that this place will become inactive in a few weeks.
> 
> To keep that from hapenning I was wondering if people thought it would be a good idea to have our own playoff bracket?
> It would definately keep this place active during playoff time.
> 
> I think Slasher is going to be setting up a "Guess The Score" thread for the entire playoffs, which should also help out.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Great idea.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Turkish Delight said:


> Well with the playoffs out of reach, I'm afraid that this place will become inactive in a few weeks.
> 
> To keep that from hapenning I was wondering if people thought it would be a good idea to have our own playoff bracket?
> It would definately keep this place active during playoff time.
> 
> I think Slasher is going to be setting up a "Guess The Score" thread for the entire playoffs, which should also help out.
> 
> What do you guys think?


cool..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

ha, my teacher thought i plagarized on that essay.. musta been that good 

and whats up with the green things in the rep point thing? i have no clue how it works.. i have 9 something, but i see other people with 9 and they have way more green things..

so what does the number mean, and what does the green things mean? lol.


----------



## madman

vigilante said:


> ha, my teacher thought i plagarized on that essay.. musta been that good
> 
> and whats up with the green things in the rep point thing? i have no clue how it works.. i have 9 something, but i see other people with 9 and they have way more green things..
> 
> so what does the number mean, and what does the green things mean? lol.


i dont pay attention to the green boxes just the number


----------



## madman

which avatar is better this one or my old one?


----------



## Slasher

madman said:


> which avatar is better this one or my old one?


Old.


----------



## speedythief

madman said:


> which avatar is better this one or my old one?


The new one, I think it's better.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> which avatar is better this one or my old one?


I came to this thread to comment on your new avatar. I didn't even know you were going to ask.

It's really nice.


----------



## TDrake

I like the new one ...


----------



## Turkish Delight

I need a better Jalen Rose avatar, but I can't find one.


----------



## TDrake

Turkish Delight said:


> I need a better Jalen Rose avatar, but I can't find one.


 Have you tried Jalen's web site?


----------



## Slasher

The best is to make your own using pictures from the web. I have yet to find any websites with Raptors avatars.


----------



## madman

Slasher said:


> The best is to make your own using pictures from the web. I have yet to find any websites with Raptors avatars.


yup that is what i do, just look for pictures of the raps and shrink them


----------



## Turkish Delight

TDrake said:


> Have you tried Jalen's web site?


Yeah, I've probably used most of them.
I'm going to look for some more right now.


----------



## BBB

vigilante said:


> and whats up with the green things in the rep point thing? i have no clue how it works.. i have 9 something, but i see other people with 9 and they have way more green things..
> 
> so what does the number mean, and what does the green things mean? lol.


You've got 10 as your Rep Power. This is how much you can add (and subtract, since you're a supporting member) to a person's reputation. This is determined by how long you've been a member of this site and also the number of posts you've got. 

The "green things" are a representation of a poster's reputation. Each box signifies 100 rep points recieved from other posters. A red box would mean a poster has got negative rep points. This is determined by how other posters feel about you as a poster and your posts.


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> You've got 10 as your Rep Power. This is how much you can add (and subtract, since you're a supporting member) to a person's reputation. This is determined by how long you've been a member of this site and also the number of posts you've got.
> 
> The "green things" are a representation of a poster's reputation. Each box signifies 100 rep points recieved from other posters. A red box would mean a poster has got negative rep points. This is determined by how other posters feel about you as a poster and your posts.


Yep, I was going to explain, but I usually make it too confusing. 
Good work.
By the way I don't think we can give negative rep points out anymore.


----------



## BBB

Turkish Delight said:


> Yep, I was going to explain, but I usually make it too confusing.
> Good work.
> By the way I don't think we can give negative rep points out anymore.


Damnit, I was having fun givin' out -ve points to all the Laker/Kobe haters!


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> Damnit, I was having fun givin' out -ve points to all the Laker/Kobe haters!


Heh yeah.
I've probably given negative points once or twice to someone, but I haven't been really paying too much attention to this rep point system of late.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We're nearing the 80 000 post plateau.


----------



## DwyaneWade

YO, Raps better win all them games to get in to tha playoffs,,, our chance is slight, but i stil got faith :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> YO, Raps better win all them games to get in to tha playoffs,,, our chance is slight, but i stil got faith :banana:


If the Raptors have any chance to win the playoffs, they'll need to win the rest of their games. That's looking highly unlikely right now.

By the way..
Welcome to the Raptors forum.
I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## speedythief

DwayneWade said:


> YO, Raps better win all them games to get in to tha playoffs,,, our chance is slight, but i stil got faith :banana:


Welcome to the site!

If you want an administrator to change your screen name, just ask.

(Dw*ya*ne Wade)


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> If you want an administrator to change your screen name, just ask.
> 
> (Dw*ya*ne Wade)


I keep getting that mixed up as well.
I'm not sure if DwyaneWade is available though.


----------



## DwyaneWade

turkish delight thanks for the welcome, yes the raptors do need to win all games to have a chance at the playoofs,, 
and yes i think i got mixed up with dwayne and dwyane
:clap:


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> turkish delight thanks for the welcome, yes the raptors do need to win all games to have a chance at the playoofs,,
> and yes i think i got mixed up with dwayne and dwyane
> :clap:


It's all good man don't worry about it.
I'm sure you'll be watching tonight's game against Detroit.
Check out our game thread and feel free to join in with the discussion.


----------



## DwyaneWade

its gonna be hard fightin for the the last spot, we have orlando, and the sixers fightin for it, we need those 3 teams losing more than winning, and thats highly unlikely of happening, wad do yall think about that? 
:banghead:


----------



## DwyaneWade

yes my speedytheif , id like my name to be shown as dwyane wade


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> its gonna be hard fightin for the the last spot, we have orlando, and the sixers fightin for it, we need those 3 teams losing more than winning, and thats highly unlikely of happening, wad do yall think about that?
> :banghead:


Well we've all known for awhile now that the Raptors probably won't make the playoffs so we're not too dissapointed. We're looking more towards the future of this team right now. 
DwayneWade check out some of the other threads we got going around here.


----------



## DwyaneWade

ye Turkish ur right


----------



## JS03

Welcome DwayneWade!





























and ummmm... it's spelt (Toronto)


----------



## Slasher

What's up with the Rep Power? Both my account and TD's is showing 0 but we have a lot more bars than 0. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## JS03

Slasher said:


> What's up with the Rep Power? Both my account and TD's is showing 0 but we have a lot more bars than 0. Anyone else seeing this?


Yeah I see it...
I've seen like five more members showing "0"...


----------



## Slasher

Supoosedly moderators can no longer give away rep points.


----------



## BBB

Slasher said:


> Supoosedly moderators can no longer give away rep points.


Sucks to be you! :biggrin: 



I still want to be a mod someday.


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> Sucks to be you! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to be a mod someday.


If you want to be a mod, continue what you've been doing of late. Just be active, and do what you can to help this forum grow.
That's what I did.


----------



## Lope31

Hey, today I got accepted to Brock! Yippee. Hurray for Sport Management.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lope31 said:


> Hey, today I got accepted to Brock! Yippee. Hurray for Sport Management.


Congrats man!
:cheers: 

Didn't Rick on Muchmusic go there?


----------



## DwyaneWade

:biggrin: !!! i think thats a sign...................


----------



## BBB

Check out my sig. 

Every week, I'm gonna put up a random quote. Hopefully, an inspiring or funny one.


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> Check out my sig.
> 
> Every week, I'm gonna put up a random quote. Hopefully, an inspiring or funny one.


Nice nice, keep it updated.
I really need to add something to my signature. Ever since it was made official that Artest wasn't going to be re-instated, my sig has been blank.


----------



## BBB

Turkish Delight said:


> Nice nice, keep it updated.
> I really need to add something to my signature. Ever since it was made official that Artest wasn't going to be re-instated, my sig has been blank.


Do a _____ of the Week kind of thing (like me).

E.g. Song of the Week


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> Do a _____ of the Week kind of thing (like me).
> 
> E.g. Song of the Week


I tried that in my personal forum, but I got too lazy.
I was going to put this but BealeFarange on the Bulls forum is already using it.



> "In Turkey, the media wait for you outside. You go down to them, in tunnel, and sometimes, people are yelling and throwing things. They throw coins. I get hit in the head. Bleeding. There is blood." -- Mehmet Okur


----------



## BBB

A suggestion...

You can do a random Fact of the week sig. It would be rather enriching and interesting for others.


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> A suggestion...
> 
> You can do a random Fact of the week sig. It would be rather enriching and interesting for others.


True.
That's actually a pretty good idea. Hopefully I won't be too lazy, and I'll actually look for something interesting.
Thanks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Raptors board is currently approaching 80 000 posts.
We'll be able to reach it by Wednesday the latest. 
Keep up the good work guys. 
:clap:


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> The Raptors board is currently approaching 80 000 posts.
> We'll be able to reach it by Wednesday the latest.
> Keep up the good work guys.
> :clap:


Wow almost at 80000... 
Go Raps Board..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03, I just noticed that you became a supporting member. 
Congrats!
For anyone who's interesting in becoming a supporting member, click here to find out how.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Juzt_SicK03, I just noticed that you became a supporting member.
> Congrats!
> For anyone who's interesting in becoming a supporting member, click here to find out how.


Thx... :biggrin: 
It's awesome being a sm...


----------



## laydee-bawla22

This is really random so I didn't know where to post it, but is it just me or do the raptors have unusually huge jerseys?


----------



## madman

laydee-bawla22 said:


> This is really random so I didn't know where to post it, but is it just me or do the raptors have unusually huge jerseys?


I havent noticed that


----------



## DwyaneWade

The old Raptors jerseys were so much better than the ones we have now.............


----------



## bigbabyjesus

my avatar rules all.. except its blurry as hell.. wish i could fix that somehow.


----------



## Crossword

I shaved my head.


----------



## speedythief

laydee-bawla22 said:


> This is really random so I didn't know where to post it, but is it just me or do the raptors have unusually huge jerseys?


Rose does. Doesn't fit him at all. But he's the originator of the baggy look in the NBA, so he's entitled.

I've noticed that the new thing to do in the NBA is get a really loose jersey and wear a flex beater underneath. Don't know what that's all about.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I shaved my head.


this post is worthless without pics


----------



## laydee-bawla22

speedythief said:


> I've noticed that the new thing to do in the NBA is get a really loose jersey and wear a flex beater underneath. Don't know what that's all about.


Yeah I've noticed that too. Most players' jersey's go to a little under their armpit...Rose's goes to his waist. Bonner's jersey is pretty big too...but he doesn't wear the beater underneath and he's a big man so it looks kinda funny. Didn't know if it's the style of the jerseys or the style of the players.


----------



## BBB

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I shaved my head.


 :ttiwwp:


----------



## BBB

speedythief said:


> I've noticed that the new thing to do in the NBA is get a really loose jersey and wear a flex beater underneath. Don't know what that's all about.


Refer to post #10


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Rose does. Doesn't fit him at all. But he's the originator of the baggy look in the NBA, so he's entitled.
> 
> I've noticed that the new thing to do in the NBA is get a really loose jersey and wear a flex beater underneath. Don't know what that's all about.


Yeah I noticed that about Rose.
I saw a picture of him in a bulls uni awhile back and it was just huge.
I'll find the pic and post it later.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I shaved my head.


Are you serious?
:rofl:


----------



## -James-

vigilante said:


> my avatar rules all.. except its blurry as hell.. wish i could fix that somehow.


 thats the pic of my RPG guy.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy shaved his head guys.
He looks totally different, it's shocking.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

-James- said:


> thats the pic of my RPG guy.


haha nice, love the special move too.


----------



## Crossword

Take your stinkin pic... 

It's taken with a camera phone so the quality sucks, but hopefully you get the gist of it.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Haha nice pic.
You finally look like a normal human being now.
:biggrin:


----------



## JS03

nice.... I just shaved my head also..


----------



## madman

I am thinking about it but i would look like an idiot


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Take your stinkin pic...
> 
> It's taken with a camera phone so the quality sucks, but hopefully you get the gist of it.


No more Lil Jon  lol....lookin good though, nice pic.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> I am thinking about it but i would look like an idiot


Just do it.
I'm always up for a laugh.


----------



## Crossword

laydee-bawla22 said:


> No more Lil Jon  lol....lookin good though, nice pic.


 heh, thanks.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Just do it.
> I'm always up for a laugh.


 Well he has to if he wants to look exactly like JYD.


----------



## adhir1

i liked having my head shaved...into a bizz cut...its soo much better....cuz u just get up in the morning and ur hair is perfect...i get sooo lazy putting gell on and ****...but the laydies like it more when its gelled so i keep it like that...other i would shave it all the time...


----------



## Turkish Delight

The last time I shaved my head was probably in grade 6. I'd really like to though, especially in the summer when it's all warm and stuff.


----------



## BBB

To Budweiser_Boy: Not bad. Time to change your avatar now, eh?


----------



## BBB

The last time I shaved was last November I think. Hasn't got a haircut since then, and I might just keep it long for now... 'Till next September where I have to shave it again (Army).


----------



## DwyaneWade

A clean detailed fade is my way :angel:


----------



## Turkish Delight

I've just been appointed as mod for the Jays forum.
Check it out, we're trying to get more activity going around in there.

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=335


----------



## DwyaneWade

hey,, hu here is going to the April 15th raps game against Vince? damn its gonna be crazy in there :banana: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> hey,, hu here is going to the April 15th raps game against Vince? damn its gonna be crazy in there :banana: :cheers: :biggrin:


I was going to go, but Madman screwed up in getting the tickets.
:curse:


----------



## DwyaneWade

Dang that sux Turkish,


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> Dang that sux Turkish,


Yeah, oh well.
I'll have fun watching the game here, and posting in the game thread all the most exciting plays in the game.
Should be fun.


----------



## DwyaneWade

It shalll be wild in there,, 

oh yeah,, 2000th post for this ThREAD!! :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> It shalll be wild in there,,
> 
> oh yeah,, 2000th post for this ThREAD!! :banana:


Yeah it's been awhile.
I didn't even post around here when this thread was first created, so you just get an idea of how long this thing's been around here for. 
Although some people wanted this thread to be closed, I think it's a great way for Raptors fans, and and all other fans, to get to know each other better.

Hope to learn more about all of you in the future.


----------



## Crossword

Nice, 2000+ posts. The most successful OT thread in the HISTORY of BBB.net (and the original).


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice, 2000+ posts. The most successful OT thread in the HISTORY of BBB.net (and the original).


Well it's been pretty succesful, I'll give you that.
What's really pleasing is the fact that in the beginning this thread was so full of post padding and spam, but the posters around here cleaned it all up, and it's a much better place to be in now.


----------



## madman

ok fine i screwed you out of tickets, it was my fault that it was sold out


----------



## Turkish Delight

How was the game tonight Madman?


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> ok fine i screwed you out of tickets, it was my fault that it was sold out


 You're finally beginning to understand...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> You're finally beginning to understand...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> How was the game tonight Madman?


look at my post in the game thread.

to give you an uderstand of how bad it was i started cheering for the grizzles and i wasnt bashing milt

the only good part of the day is that i got a free rap cd, from an underground group. It is pretty good i'll give you a listen tomarow


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> look at my post in the game thread.
> 
> to give you an uderstand of how bad it was i started cheering for the grizzles and i wasnt bashing milt


The thing I don't get is why did you decide to go to this particular game.
I would have much rather gone to the Pacers game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> the only good part of the day is that i got a free rap cd, from an underground group. It is pretty good i'll give you a listen tomarow


Sounds good.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> The thing I don't get is why did you decide to go to this particular game.
> I would have much rather gone to the Pacers game.


i might still go to that game, but my mom got these through work, so why not, it was either this or friday vs ATL and in heinsight if i want to go to the jays opener then it was good that i went today instead of friday


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> i might still go to that game, but my mom got these through work, so why not, it was either this or friday vs ATL and in heinsight if i want to go to the jays opener then it was good that i went today instead of friday


Yeah true, but who knows.
Two teams both tanking it may end up being an exciting game.
:biggrin:


----------



## madman

so how else is going on the 15th? where are you sitting? me in sec 116


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> so how else is going on the 15th? where are you sitting? me in sec 116


Man, you've been at every game this year.
Do you pay rent?


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Man, you've been at every game this year.
> Do you pay rent?


actually i have only bought less then half the tickets that i go to, either they are gifts, or through someones work


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> actually i have only bought less then half the tickets that i go to, either they are gifts, or through someones work


Hook me up next time.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Hook me up next time.


well this season is pretty much done only 3 games worth going to... pacers (cause of reggie) Nets (sold out) and final home game so i might be able to get some for the last game but not the others


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'd really love to go to the Pacers game, but I don't know if I can. I'll find it in a couple of days.
It would be great to see him passing Jerry West's scoring total against us.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Good news fellas, I can give rep points out again.


----------



## DwyaneWade

i know this a basketball forum, but geeze, bluejays shud have won yesterday, 50,000+ in attendance,, :curse: ,, but i do believe theyve improved.


----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> i know this a basketball forum, but geeze, bluejays shud have won yesterday, 50,000+ in attendance,, :curse: ,, but i do believe theyve improved.


Yeah that's the most they've ever had for openning day.
Be sure to check out the Jays Forum  from time to time.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hey I was wondering if you guys could fill out my Eating Habits Survey?
I'm suppose to do one that focuses on Teenage Male Eating Habits, it won't take too long.
Thanks.


*Teenage Male Eating Habits*

School:	York Mills C.I.
Course:	Food and Nutritional Sciences

The purpose of this survey is to determine the eating habits relating of teenage males, from the ages of 16-20 years of age. The answers to the questions are all options, therefore there is no written response required and this survey will be administered orally.

During an average week
1	How many caffeinated drinks (pop, coffee, tea, Red Bull, bubble tea, etc.) do you have?
0 1-5 6-10 11+


2	How many times do you eat junk food that is:
Salty (chips, crackers, Doritos, popcorn, salted nuts, etc.)
0 1-3 4-6 7+


Sugary (1 candy bar, 2 cookies, 2 brownies, 1 pastries, 3 small candies, slice of cake etc.)
0 1-3 4-6 7+


3	How many main courses (burgers, nuggets, slices of pizza, deep fried battered foods, hot dogs, etc.) do you eat?
0 1-3 4-6 7+

4	How many meals do you eat that are (there are 21 meals in a week so the numbers add up to 21 or less)
Homemade
Restaurant Prepared
Fast food Prepared (cafeteria included)

During the average day

5 Do you snack between meals?
Never
Once a week
2-4 Times weekly
5+ Times weekly

6	How many cups of water do you consume?
0 1-3 4-6 7+

7 a.	How many glasses of fruit or vegetable juice do you have?
0 1-3 4-6 7+

7 b.	Of those glasses of juice, how are most prepared
Do not know
From Concentrate
Real fruit
Fresh Squeezed (at the time drank)


*General Section*

8	What kinds of meat and alternatives do you eat?
1 Red Meat 2Crustaceans
3 Pork 4 Eggs
5 Chicken 6 Tofu
7 Nuts 8 Fish
9 Other Meats

9	What kinds of dairy do you eat?
1 Yogurt 2 Skim Milk
3 Cheese 4 Ice Cream
5 Non-Skim Milk

10	Do you include vegetables in your meal plan for…
Breakfast
Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	Always
0%	25% 50% 75% 100%

Lunch
Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	Always
0%	25% 50% 75% 100%

Dinner
Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	Always
0%	25% 50% 75% 100%

11	Do you include fruit in your meal plan for…
Breakfast
Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	Always
0%	25% 50% 75% 100%

Lunch
Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	Always
0%	25% 50% 75% 100%

Dinner
Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	Always
0%	25% 50% 75% 100%


12	When selecting the food for your meals, do you attempt to make choices that lead to healthy eating?
Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	Always
0%	25% 50% 75% 100%


13	Do you eat breakfast?
Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	Always
0%	25% 50% 75% 100%

14	Do you eat prepackaged or preprocessed foods? (Lunchables, Michallena’s)
Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	Always
0%	25% 50% 75% 100%

15	Do you drink protein drinks or have a protein enriched diets? (These diets are used for the accelerated growth in muscle mass)
Yes No


----------



## BBB

Turkish Delight said:


> *Teenage Male Eating Habits*
> 
> School:	York Mills C.I.
> Course:	Food and Nutritional Sciences
> 
> The purpose of this survey is to determine the eating habits relating of teenage males, from the ages of 16-20 years of age. The answers to the questions are all options, therefore there is no written response required and this survey will be administered orally.
> 
> During an average week
> 1	How many caffeinated drinks (pop, coffee, tea, Red Bull, bubble tea, etc.) do you have?
> 0 *1-5* 6-10 11+
> 
> 
> 2	How many times do you eat junk food that is:
> Salty (chips, crackers, Doritos, popcorn, salted nuts, etc.)
> 0 1-3 *4-6* 7+
> 
> 
> Sugary (1 candy bar, 2 cookies, 2 brownies, 1 pastries, 3 small candies, slice of cake etc.)
> 0 1-3 *4-6* 7+
> 
> 
> 3	How many main courses (burgers, nuggets, slices of pizza, deep fried battered foods, hot dogs, etc.) do you eat?
> 0 1-3 *4-6* 7+
> 
> 4	How many meals do you eat that are (there are 21 meals in a week so the numbers add up to 21 or less)
> Homemade *10*
> Restaurant Prepared *4*
> Fast food Prepared (cafeteria included) *7*
> 
> During the average day
> 
> 5 Do you snack between meals?
> Never
> Once a week
> 2-4 Times weekly
> *5+ Times weekly*
> 
> 6	How many cups of water do you consume?
> 0 1-3 4-6 *7+*
> 
> 7 a.	How many glasses of fruit or vegetable juice do you have?
> 0 *1-3* 4-6 7+
> 
> 7 b.	Of those glasses of juice, how are most prepared
> *Do not know*
> From Concentrate
> Real fruit
> Fresh Squeezed (at the time drank)
> 
> 
> *General Section*
> 
> 8	What kinds of meat and alternatives do you eat?
> *1 Red Meat* 2Crustaceans
> *3 Pork* *4 Eggs*
> *5 Chicken* 6 Tofu
> 7 Nuts *8 Fish*
> 9 Other Meats
> 
> 9	What kinds of dairy do you eat?
> *1 Yogurt* 2 Skim Milk
> 3 Cheese *4 Ice Cream*
> *5 Non-Skim Milk*
> 
> 10	Do you include vegetables in your meal plan for…
> Breakfast
> Never	*Seldom* Occasionally	Frequently	Always
> 0%	25% 50% 75% 100%
> 
> Lunch
> Never	Seldom	*Occasionally* Frequently	Always
> 0%	25% 50% 75% 100%
> 
> Dinner
> Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	*Always*
> 0%	25% 50% 75% 100%
> 
> 11	Do you include fruit in your meal plan for…
> Breakfast
> *Never* Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	Always
> 0%	25% 50% 75% 100%
> 
> Lunch
> Never	*Seldom* Occasionally	Frequently	Always
> 0%	25% 50% 75% 100%
> 
> Dinner
> Never	Seldom	Occasionally	*Frequently* Always
> 0%	25% 50% 75% 100%
> 
> 
> 12	When selecting the food for your meals, do you attempt to make choices that lead to healthy eating?
> Never	Seldom	Occasionally	*Frequently* Always
> 0%	25% 50% 75% 100%
> 
> 
> 13	Do you eat breakfast?
> Never	Seldom	Occasionally	Frequently	*Always*
> 0%	25% 50% 75% 100%
> 
> 14	Do you eat prepackaged or preprocessed foods? (Lunchables, Michallena’s)
> Never	Seldom	*Occasionally* Frequently	Always
> 0%	25% 50% 75% 100%
> 
> 15	Do you drink protein drinks or have a protein enriched diets? (These diets are used for the accelerated growth in muscle mass)
> *Yes* No


..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wow only one person participated?
Well I got all that I need anyways.
Thanks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

What kind of music do you all listen to?


----------



## BBB

> 30. Jalen Rose
> Provided an insane amount of comedy over these past few months, including these classics:
> 
> "There's always going to be criticism when your name is Jalen. You have to wear a bulletproof vest and be ready for it."
> – Jalen on himself
> 
> "Was it for Richard Jefferson?"
> – Jalen after hearing that Carter had been traded to New Jersey
> 
> "I'm a GM in fantasy basketball and I'm a GM on PlayStation, so on PlayStation I probably would have got a little more, but this is real life, so I don't know."
> – Jalen on the Vince Carter trade
> 
> "He probably was a little tired from All-Star Weekend. While he was running up and down the court throwing it off the backboard, I was laying on the beach drinking a fruity drink with an umbrella. So I probably gave myself an unfair advantage on that one."
> – Jalen explaining why he outplayed Carter two days after the All-Star Game
> 
> "I've got to stop this. My entourages are getting entourages."
> – Jalen on the trouble of finding tickets for everyone when he returns to Detroit
> 
> (And my personal favorite ... )
> 
> "Like I told the guys earlier, once he turns 21 and is able to drink, it's over."
> – Jalen after LeBron scored 56 on the Raptors


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/050408&num=0


----------



## Crossword

Nice find. The one I liked best was Vince's:


> 340. Vince Carter
> Note to Raptors season ticket holders: File a class-action suit against him. Seriously. Ask for reparations. You bought tickets under the assumption that the Toronto players would give their best effort; he signed a contract promising that he would give his best effort; and after watching his performance in Jersey over the past three months, that clearly wasn't the case. So why not sue him?
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll even be a witness for the prosecution: "Yes, I went to a Clippers-Raptors game in early December ... no, he didn't seem that interested in the proceedings ... ")


----------



## madman

Anything good on TV today? usually there is a raptor game but not today


----------



## Crossword

Dude there were 3 NBA games on ABC today.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Dude there were 3 NBA games on ABC today.


NBA on ABC sucks, i miss NBC


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> NBA on ABC sucks, i miss NBC


 I know, but it's still NBA.


----------



## Crossword

Plus the Jays won today.


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/050408&num=0


I posted a thread about this earlier in the morning.

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157508


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Plus the Jays won today.


With the Raptors playoff hopes long over, and no hockey, Torontonians are starting to focus on the Blue Jays this season.
They have yet to dissapoint.
Hopefully they can keep it up.


----------



## Numbed One

Turkish Delight said:


> What kind of music do you all listen to?


Stoner rock/metal

Fu Manchu
Queens of the Stone Age
Corrosion of Conformity
Kyuss
Down
Pentagram
Black Sabbath
Karma to Burn
High on Fire
Electric Wizard

Most of which no one here has heard of, let alone listened to.

But you asked, so :cheers:


----------



## Porn Player

NAS 
2PAC 
RAHZEL
DIZEE RASCAL
other hip-hop dudes mostly the dudes with dope lyrics like Talib Kweli
BLINK 182
METALLICA
IRON MAIDEN 
BLACK SABBATH 

thats jus a few.


----------



## CrookedJ

^^^ Nice call on Kyuss Numb! I got Blues for the Red Sun in my car Cd player right now

This might surprise some of y'all but I likes the stoner music

*Old stuff*
Allman Brothers
Grateful Dead
Zeppelin
Beatles
Sly and the Family Stone


*Newer Stuff*
radiohead
queens of the stone age (just got new one)
Black Crowes ( not exactly new)
Franz Ferdinand (listening to right now)
White Stripes
I Mother Earth

*And my new favourite genre - country type stuff*
Drive by Tuckers
Steve Earle (Avatar)
New Riders of the Purple Sage
David Bromberg (the original Jewish Coyboy - take that Mr Nerdstrom)

As for Hip Hop quite partial to Blackalicious, and Nas rules as well.

I really like all kinds of music though - Miles Davis, AC/DC, BB King etc etc etc

The only kinds of music I don't like are sycophantic pop bull**** and "NEW" country with is sycophantic pop bull**** for ********, sung with a cowboy hat on and one of those gay *** "call-center" mics. That and metal where the vocals have been refined to a series of animal like grunts.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

mainly 

Shyne (not much stuff right now due to being in jail)
Notorious BIG (dead, but i cant stop listening)
Big L (same as above)
Wu-tang (old school group, but the best of all time, grew up on them)
Kanye West (love his beats and uniqueness)
Nas (one of the greatest, but still doin his thing)

theres ALOT more i just cant think..


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> mainly
> 
> *Shyne (not much stuff right now due to being in jail)*
> Notorious BIG (dead, but i cant stop listening)
> Big L (same as above)
> Wu-tang (old school group, but the best of all time, grew up on them)
> Kanye West (love his beats and uniqueness)
> Nas (one of the greatest, but still doin his thing)
> 
> theres ALOT more i just cant think..


I heard some of his tracks that he recorded from prison. 
It's not bad I guess, but a friend of mine is really into it.
When does he get out again?


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> I heard some of his tracks that he recorded from prison.
> It's not bad I guess, but a friend of mine is really into it.
> When does he get out again?


 The entire album was recorded in prison. He was even in prison in his music video.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> I heard some of his tracks that he recorded from prison.
> It's not bad I guess, but a friend of mine is really into it.
> When does he get out again?


I think he was sentenced to ten years, and that must have been 4-5 years ago. So I'm not sure, barring parole and all that other stuff.

What tracks did you hear?


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> What tracks did you hear?


Umm it was awhile ago but let me see if I can remember.
Jimmy Choo, For The Record, The Life..


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> Umm it was awhile ago but let me see if I can remember.
> Jimmy Choo, For The Record, The Life..


Well Jimmy Choo was garbage, For the Record was good it was just terrible quality, and The Life is from his first CD, when he wasn't in jail.

If you want to hear some of his better songs:

Whatcha Gonna Do (First CD)
Commission (First CD)
That's Gangsta (First CD)
Diamonds and Mac 10's (Godfather Buried Alive)
More or Less (Godfather Buried Alive)
Godfather (Godfather Buried Alive)

Really sad that he's in jail, because he is one of the most talented rappers out there.


----------



## adhir1

THe life
THe Hit
Thats Gangsta 
The ang
Shyne feat Mashonda 

are all good songs that ive enjoyed....i like the Hit its a story but flows nice...


----------



## adhir1

im thinking of cancelling the Jalen Rose club, and starting a I hate Dave Feschuck club...the JR club isnt getting a very good response....


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> im thinking of cancelling the Jalen Rose club, and starting a I hate Dave Feschuck club...the JR club isnt getting a very good response....


If you do, I'll make a JR club so don't worry.


----------



## BBB

You guys miss me? 

Stupid internet connection I've got, haven't been able to come on for the past few days.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> If you do, I'll make a JR club so don't worry.


alright...want me to send you the code????


----------



## JS03

BBB said:


> You guys miss me?
> 
> Stupid internet connection I've got, haven't been able to come on for the past few days.


Welcome back


----------



## madman

Turk, I'm in.


----------



## DwyaneWade

me 2 :banana:


----------



## speedythief




----------



## Turkish Delight

DwayneWade said:


> me 2 :banana:





madman said:


> Turk, I'm in.



Yeah I'll probably make the club going into next season, don't worry.


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


>


Haha.
Remember that play where Bosh blocked Krstic's shot, and then he recovered the ball, but Bosh just swiped it right out of his hands? 
He simply over-powered him on that play.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Everyone liking their new avatars?
:curse:


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Everyone liking their new avatars?
> :curse:


I don't mind it..


----------



## DwyaneWade

NO THREATS


----------



## trick

i'm so tempted to troll the nets board...

they still have guys saying how dumb of us raps fans are for showing disrespect to vince and all that other bullcrap, and yet when i point it out their mods don't do anything...


----------



## Crossword

Who cares man... let them think what they will.


----------



## speedythief

Did anyone watch the season premier of Trailer Park Boys tonight? They are replaying it over and over in case you missed it.

A few new characters were introduced: a couple of Asian hash dealers and their grandmother, and a tougher new cop to replace Officer Greene.

This season they are supposedly focusing on character development more than crazy situational humour. Should be more like the first season, which is good and bad.


----------



## Crossword

lol... asian people... are they as funny as trick?


----------



## trick

Budweiser_Boy said:


> lol... asian people... are they as funny as trick?


i'm asian?


----------



## speedythief

Budweiser_Boy said:


> lol... asian people... are they as funny as trick?


Does trick walk around in a housecoat with his junk flapping in the wind? If so, ew, but he might be as funny as them. Otherwise he might have to come up with something good to match them.

They were screaming at the boys and pointing pistols in between graciously bowing to their grandmother when she brought them sake and sushi.


----------



## Slasher

speedythief said:


> Did anyone watch the season premier of Trailer Park Boys tonight? They are replaying it over and over in case you missed it.
> 
> A few new characters were introduced: a couple of Asian hash dealers and their grandmother, and a tougher new cop to replace Officer Greene.
> 
> This season they are supposedly focusing on character development more than crazy situational humour. Should be more like the first season, which is good and bad.


I was hoping someone would bring it up. I liked the first episode of the season, although it was different than your regular TPB episodes. 

The scene where Cyrus is revealed as the Chinese's partner was pretty cool. The only thing I didn't like is the two Chinese brothers. They seemed dumb - a second Corey and Trevor? 

Corey and Trevor ****ting their pants when Ricky came back was hillarious too. Can't wait for another episode next week.


----------



## adhir1

trick said:


> i'm so tempted to troll the nets board...
> 
> they still have guys saying how dumb of us raps fans are for showing disrespect to vince and all that other bullcrap, and yet when i point it out their mods don't do anything...



yah that kinda pisses me offf alot as well....like i htink people think we are inferior to them because we are in Canada, americans just annoy me with their BS....i swear to god...and the worst is that they would be callinf for Vince's head if he did that to them....but as Bud_Boy put it...let them think what they want...i thin we are one of the better and smarter fan bases around these parts....


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well at my school we get our mid term report cards on Wednesday.
I already found out what I got though.

Canadian And World Politics 87
Food And Nutrition 84
English 75


----------



## JS03

not bad Turk..

nice...congrats on your 10000 posts ....


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Well at my school we get our mid term report cards on Wednesday.
> I already found out what I got though.
> 
> Canadian And World Politics 87
> Food And Nutrition 84
> English 75


:curse:

who do you have for english?

English 64
Math 63
Entreprener ??


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> :curse:
> 
> who do you have for english?
> 
> English 64
> Math 63
> Entreprener ??


Melconian.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

are these university classes? if so.. wow. 

i could MAYBE get those marks in college classes if i did NOTHING but school work.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Melconian.


lucky polly is a ****ing hard marker




> are these university classes? if so.. wow.
> 
> i could MAYBE get those marks in college classes if i did NOTHING but school work.


no high school


----------



## Crossword

I think he meant are those U courses or C courses...


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> lucky polly is a ****ing hard marker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no high school


Trust me Melconian is a lot harder of a marker. 
Especially 2nd semester.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Oh and I also wanted to announce that today I got by 10000th post.

:cheers:


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh and I also wanted to announce that today I got by 10000th post.
> 
> :cheers:


 Nice, you're a beast man.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice, you're a beast man.


Thanks man.
I'm slowly catching up to you.
:biggrin:


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Thanks man.
> I'm slowly catching up to you.
> :biggrin:


 You're kidding right? I give you two weeks to pass me!


----------



## BBB

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh and I also wanted to announce that today I got by 10000th post.
> 
> :cheers:


I'll get there _soon_.


----------



## madman

BBB said:


> I'll get there _soon_.


:laugh:

great avatar


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> :laugh:
> 
> great avatar


:yes:


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> are these university classes? if so.. wow.
> 
> i could MAYBE get those marks in college classes if i did NOTHING but school work.


I'll take that as a compliment.
Thanks.


----------



## trick

BBB said:


> I'll get there _soon_.


 :worship:


----------



## notorious

I got accepted to Ryerson and York!!!!!!!! I was so stressed out last couple of weeks! finally some relief! Now which university to go into ......... oh well, i'll think about that later, right now I'm happy!


----------



## Turkish Delight

notorious said:


> I got accepted to Ryerson and York!!!!!!!! I was so stressed out last couple of weeks! finally some relief! Now which university to go into ......... oh well, i'll think about that later, right now I'm happy!


Nice man.
For which program?


----------



## notorious

Business and society in York and Business Management in Ryerson.


----------



## Turkish Delight

notorious said:


> Business and society in York and Business Management in Ryerson.


Nice man.
A friend of mine got accepted to that program about a month ago. 
Hope to see you at York if you decide to go there.


----------



## notorious

^^ just wear a galatasaray or turkey jersey and I'll know it's you.


----------



## madman

Help me with my entreprenur project. I have to start a buissness and i decieded to start a basketball league. Please fill out this survey. Thanks

Survey

Hi my name is Marc Woizinski. I am doing a survey to see the market of a new basketball league that I am thinning of starting. All feedback would be appreciated.

What is your age range?

14-16 17-18

Have you ever been enrolled in a sports league/school?

Yes No

If yes what did you enjoy about it and what didn’t you like about it.



What day of the week would you prefer?

Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday

What hours are more convenient for you?

5:00 - 7:00 7:00 – 9:00

How much would you be willing to pay?

$400 - $500 $600 - $700

Are you interested in competitive play or educational?

Competitive Educational 

If we offered the opportunity of selling you the jerseys and shorts instead of having to go to the stores would you take advantage of it?

Yes No

Would you rather have the location change every week or the same location constantly?

Same Changing


Thanks alot


----------



## bigbabyjesus

What is your age range?

*14-16* 17-18

Have you ever been enrolled in a sports league/school?

*Yes* No

If yes what did you enjoy about it and what didn’t you like about it.

*I just love playing sports, so I enjoyed all of it, except laps, which I got a lot of*

What day of the week would you prefer?

Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Friday *Saturday* Sunday

What hours are more convenient for you?

*5:00 - 7:00* 7:00 – 9:00

How much would you be willing to pay?

*$400 - $500* $600 - $700

Are you interested in competitive play or educational?

*Competitive* Educational 

If we offered the opportunity of selling you the jerseys and shorts instead of having to go to the stores would you take advantage of it?

*Yes* No

Would you rather have the location change every week or the same location constantly?

Same *Changing*



Good survey.


----------



## Crossword

What is your age range?

14-16 *17-18*

Have you ever been enrolled in a sports league/school?

*Yes* No

If yes what did you enjoy about it and what didn’t you like about it.

Liked that I got playing time, but didn't like that i didn't get enough touches.

What day of the week would you prefer?

Monday Tuesday Wednesday *Thursday* Friday Saturday Sunday

What hours are more convenient for you?

5:00 - 7:00 *7:00 – 9:00*

How much would you be willing to pay?

*$400 - $500* $600 - $700

Are you interested in competitive play or educational?

*Competitive* Educational 

If we offered the opportunity of selling you the jerseys and shorts instead of having to go to the stores would you take advantage of it?

*Yes* No

Would you rather have the location change every week or the same location constantly?

*Same* Changing


----------



## Turkish Delight

What is your age range?

14-16 *17-18*

Have you ever been enrolled in a sports league/school?

*Yes* No

If yes what did you enjoy about it and what didn’t you like about it.

Liked the competition and teamwork that was involved with it.

What day of the week would you prefer?

Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday *Friday* Saturday Sunday

What hours are more convenient for you?

5:00 - 7:00 *7:00 – 9:00*

How much would you be willing to pay?

*$400 - $500* $600 - $700

Are you interested in competitive play or educational?

*Competitive* Educational 

If we offered the opportunity of selling you the jerseys and shorts instead of having to go to the stores would you take advantage of it?

*Yes* No

Would you rather have the location change every week or the same location constantly?

*Same* Changing


----------



## JS03

What is your age range?

*14-16* 17-18

Have you ever been enrolled in a sports league/school?

*Yes* No

If yes what did you enjoy about it and what didn’t you like about it.

Playing time. I hated very early Practices.

What day of the week would you prefer?

Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday *Friday* Saturday Sunday

What hours are more convenient for you?

*5:00 - 7:00* 7:00 – 9:00

How much would you be willing to pay?

*$400 - $500* $600 - $700

Are you interested in competitive play or educational?
*
Competitive* Educational

If we offered the opportunity of selling you the jerseys and shorts instead of having to go to the stores would you take advantage of it?

*Yes* No

Would you rather have the location change every week or the same location constantly?

*Same* Changing


----------



## Slasher

Why do the Nets have an offtopic forum (http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=452) and we don't. This should be looked into.


----------



## BBB

Survey

What is your age range?

14-16 *17-18*

Have you ever been enrolled in a sports league/school?

*Yes* No

If yes what did you enjoy about it and what didn’t you like about it.

Had the opportunity to practise my fundenmentals which is good. Didn't enjoy the early practices though. 

What day of the week would you prefer?

Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Friday *Saturday* Sunday

What hours are more convenient for you?

*5:00 - 7:00* 7:00 – 9:00

How much would you be willing to pay?

*$400 - $500* $600 - $700

Are you interested in competitive play or educational?

*Competitive* Educational 

If we offered the opportunity of selling you the jerseys and shorts instead of having to go to the stores would you take advantage of it?

*Yes* No

Would you rather have the location change every week or the same location constantly?

*Same* Changing


----------



## trick

Slasher said:


> Why do the Nets have an offtopic forum (http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=452) and we don't. This should be looked into.


you're posting on the raptors' "forum" right now...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> Why do the Nets have an offtopic forum (http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=452) and we don't. This should be looked into.


Because we have this off topic thread.
:biggrin:


----------



## DwyaneWade

Aiyo Slasher? aint yu a MOD?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Come on guys, we need more people nominating others for poster of the month.
Not much time left!

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159737


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr.

What's this point system?

Can someone explain?

(the one under my avatar)


----------



## Slasher

DwayneWade said:


> Aiyo Slasher? aint yu a MOD?


That's what they tell me.


----------



## madman

is it me me or has this board died? come on where is everyone?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

madman said:


> is it me me or has this board died? come on where is everyone?


yeah, i've noticed that too. nothings happening with the raptors, thats why. it will really flare up again come draft time.


----------



## CrookedJ

madman said:


> is it me me or has this board died? come on where is everyone?


ON Vacation !!!!!

Heading to La Romana, Dominican Republic tomorrow until next monday. Me, my girlfirend and 2 of my other buddies with their wives ( ahhhh! gettin' old)

If there are any appropriate pictures I might post a few.


----------



## madman

CrookedJ said:


> ON Vacation !!!!!
> 
> Heading to La Romana, Dominican Republic tomorrow until next monday. Me, my girlfirend and 2 of my other buddies with their wives ( ahhhh! gettin' old)
> 
> If there are any appropriate pictures I might post a few.


lucky *******


----------



## Turkish Delight

CrookedJ said:


> ON Vacation !!!!!
> 
> Heading to La Romana, Dominican Republic tomorrow until next monday. Me, my girlfirend and 2 of my other buddies with their wives ( ahhhh! gettin' old)
> 
> If there are any appropriate pictures I might post a few.


Sounds good.
Have fun!


----------



## Crossword

CrookedJ said:


> ON Vacation !!!!!
> 
> Heading to La Romana, Dominican Republic tomorrow until next monday. Me, my girlfirend and 2 of my other buddies with their wives ( ahhhh! gettin' old)
> 
> If there are any appropriate pictures I might post a few.


 Tight, tight. Have fun man!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Who else around here hates Canadian weather?
A couple of weeks ago it was sunny and around 18-20 degrees, and now its back down to 10, and it's cloudy.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Who else around here hates Canadian weather?
> A couple of weeks ago it was sunny and around 18-20 degrees, and now its back down to 10, and it's cloudy.


and hailing


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Yeah it's messed up. This weekend it is supposed to go back up into the 20's. Hopefully it stays up there.


----------



## Crossword

Yeah, the weather should be good enough for a BBQ this week!


----------



## Turkish Delight

I got a ticket in September for making an illegal left turn, and tomorrow I'm finally going to court for it.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> Yeah it's messed up. This weekend it is supposed to go back up into the 20's. Hopefully it stays up there.


Yeah definately.
I'm really up for some basketball this weekend.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> I got a ticket in September for making an illegal left turn, and tomorrow I'm finally going to court for it.
> Wish me luck!


good luck dude. :lucky:


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Turkish Delight said:


> I got a ticket in September for making an illegal left turn, and tomorrow I'm finally going to court for it.
> Wish me luck!


How'd it go?


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> How'd it go?


Not good. I still have to pay. 
First off there were about 30 people in the room, and only about 5 cops, if your cop isn't their you are free to go. My cop was one of the 5 cops there. Also, for many people who got caught speeding, they could have pleaded guilty to a lesser offense, and their fine wouldn't be as much.
For me, since I turned at a no left turn street, I couldn't plead guilty to a lesser offense.
I still have to pay the 90$.


----------



## DwyaneWade

dam man, that sucks
:curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice I got a $400 scholarship from York. That's not a lot, but I'm surprised I got anything considering the fact that I selected my family income as +100k..


----------



## Slasher

Turkish Delight said:


> Who else around here hates Canadian weather?
> A couple of weeks ago it was sunny and around 18-20 degrees, and now its back down to 10, and it's cloudy.


Yeah... Its raining today but supposed to be nice tomorrow.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> Yeah... Its raining today but supposed to be nice tomorrow.


It sucks though, I have prom next weekend, and it's going to rain most likely.


----------



## ATLien

I hate America weather. 75 degrees? **** man. I wanna wear jeans. Damnit.


----------



## Turkish Delight

TheATLien said:


> I hate America weather. 75 degrees? **** man. I wanna wear jeans. Damnit.


Damn you.
It's going to be 19 degrees C, 66 degrees F here in Toronto today. 
That's pretty good though.


----------



## ATLien

No it's not. I don't have any shorts right now. All I have are jeans.


----------



## madman

Today was great weather, my friend snuck out of math class on the 2nd floor out the window and onto the roof, good times


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Today was great weather, my friend snuck out of math class on the 2nd floor out the window and onto the roof, good times


Are you serious?
This happened 3rd period?


----------



## CrookedJ

Well I'm back from the Dominican, and the good weather follows! IT was 29-33 every day the last week. I'm so ****ing tired so much booze, good food, and tonnes of sun. 
The resort we stayed at was very private in that there was only our resort on the beach, and no vendors, etc wandering up to you. Did manage to buy some cool stuff, and found a cool guy sellings talismans, and scored some good weed from him. Partied with lots of cool folks from France and Italy; the resort was over 80% European I would say. One of the Italian dudes had the best hairdo ever - the king of the Euro mullet - a "funhawk" on top with the mullet in the back! I've got some pics of the trip but will have to re-size them at work as they're too big.

I'm psyched I made it back in time to watch Game one Phoenix - Dallas tonight. Congrats to Stevie on the MVP.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Are you serious?
> This happened 3rd period?


yea it was on the courtyard roof not the actuall school roof still funny tho


----------



## madman

CrookedJ said:


> Well I'm back from the Dominican, and the good weather follows! IT was 29-33 every day the last week. I'm so ****ing tired so much booze, good food, and tonnes of sun.
> The resort we stayed at was very private in that there was only our resort on the beach, and no vendors, etc wandering up to you. Did manage to buy some cool stuff, and found a cool guy sellings talismans, and scored some good weed from him. Partied with lots of cool folks from France and Italy; the resort was over 80% European I would say. One of the Italian dudes had the best hairdo ever - the king of the Euro mullet - a "funhawk" on top with the mullet in the back! I've got some pics of the trip but will have to re-size them at work as they're too big.
> 
> I'm psyched I made it back in time to watch Game one Phoenix - Dallas tonight. Congrats to Stevie on the MVP.


sounds good, damn i want to go to the caribian one day


----------



## Turkish Delight

CrookedJ said:


> Well I'm back from the Dominican, and the good weather follows! IT was 29-33 every day the last week. I'm so ****ing tired so much booze, good food, and tonnes of sun.
> The resort we stayed at was very private in that there was only our resort on the beach, and no vendors, etc wandering up to you. Did manage to buy some cool stuff, and found a cool guy sellings talismans, and scored some good weed from him. Partied with lots of cool folks from France and Italy; the resort was over 80% European I would say. One of the Italian dudes had the best hairdo ever - the king of the Euro mullet - a "funhawk" on top with the mullet in the back! I've got some pics of the trip but will have to re-size them at work as they're too big.
> 
> I'm psyched I made it back in time to watch Game one Phoenix - Dallas tonight. Congrats to Stevie on the MVP.


Sounds like you had a lot of fun man. Glad to have you back.
I'm waiting to see those pictures soon!


----------



## BBB

CrookedJ said:


> Well I'm back from the Dominican, and the good weather follows! IT was 29-33 every day the last week. I'm so ****ing tired so much booze, good food, and tonnes of sun.
> The resort we stayed at was very private in that there was only our resort on the beach, and no vendors, etc wandering up to you. Did manage to buy some cool stuff, and found a cool guy sellings talismans, and scored some good weed from him. Partied with lots of cool folks from France and Italy; the resort was over 80% European I would say. One of the Italian dudes had the best hairdo ever - the king of the Euro mullet - a "funhawk" on top with the mullet in the back! I've got some pics of the trip but will have to re-size them at work as they're too big.
> 
> I'm psyched I made it back in time to watch Game one Phoenix - Dallas tonight. Congrats to Stevie on the MVP.


Sounds great. Would love to go there one day.


----------



## Porn Player

the mullet sounds great u betta have pics of it!!! 

the weather in germany suks wish i was back home in sunny england :clap:


----------



## madman

skip_dawg! said:


> the mullet sounds great u betta have pics of it!!!
> 
> the weather in germany suks wish i was back home in sunny england :clap:


that sucks

It is freaking hot right now


----------



## CrookedJ

I have a pic of the mullet- it was on my buddies camera as I didn't have mine while out partying. BUT my computer here at the office has had a fatal hard drive crash (welcome back from vacation!) and that had our only copy of photoshop on it. So It will be posted . . . as soon as I can resize it to attach.


----------



## Crossword

I played some Chimaira on the school radio this morning.... toootally threw everybody off.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

My forum needs some goddamned people posting in it! ATLiens is the only one posting in it right now (props to him)

Visit and Post here: http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=211


----------



## Porn Player

> I played some Chimaira on the school radio this morning.... toootally threw everybody off.


 LOL broaden their horizons! 

ima hit u up now vigilante aslong as its interestin stuff in there :biggrin: 

ok germany dont suk today the weather is crazy hot i love it (nt germany the weva no diss)


----------



## bigbabyjesus

5000TH POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAH!! I do it for the kids!


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> 5000TH POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAH!! I do it for the kids!


Congrats.
Keep those posts coming, try catching up to me.
:biggrin:


----------



## madman

vigilante said:


> 5000TH POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAH!! I do it for the kids!


congrats man


----------



## Porn Player

congratz dude thats quite an achievement i missed the fact i went passed 800 lol oops oh well expect noise wen i reach the 1000 plateau!


----------



## adhir1

wow toronto wheather really sucks...good wheather for a few days and now this...really weird....


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> wow toronto wheather really sucks...good wheather for a few days and now this...really weird....


Yeah a couple of my friends were going to play basketball today, but there was no way I was going to play. 
Hopefully it can get better soon.


----------



## CrookedJ

CrookedJ said:


> I have a pic of the mullet- it was on my buddies camera as I didn't have mine while out partying. BUT my computer here at the office has had a fatal hard drive crash (welcome back from vacation!) and that had our only copy of photoshop on it. So It will be posted . . . as soon as I can resize it to attach.


*Mullet pic. * Its of poor quality but you can see ( taken from da bus) the mullet.
I'll post some more vacation pics as i was able to resize them with a freebie I downloaded, so they are quite small.

Pic 2 is the beach ( ahh sweet sweet beach!!)
Pic 3 is my and my girlfriend on the beach ( sweet self pic)
Pic 4 is me (hippie) and the two buds I went with as were getting ready to party


----------



## JS03

vigilante said:


> 5000TH POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAH!! I do it for the kids!


congrats... :clap:


----------



## Porn Player

lol the mullet is exactly wat i expected as every german person av seen in the last few months who plays football has this mullet hair cut. weird.

i would not wanna fight with the dude furthest left in the hippy pic. no way.


the weather is crazy in germany at the mo' one day so so sunny next day rain rain rain it sucks its messin with my golf game tssss :curse:


----------



## CrookedJ

skip_dawg! said:


> i would not wanna fight with the dude furthest left in the hippy pic. no way.


Yeah he's a hard core individual. He has a tatoo kit and does his own in areas that he can reach like his legs. Helluva guy though, that was taken right before we left.


----------



## BBB

Cool pictures, CrookedJ. Sure looked fun.

And on the topic of pictures... Enjoy.









What the...


----------



## CrookedJ

Thats a hard move to defend - the ole' nut sack crossover! On two all defensive teamers no less.


----------



## charlz

BBB said:


> Cool pictures, CrookedJ. Sure looked fun.
> 
> And on the topic of pictures... Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the...


does anyone spend more time in the gym than big ben? geez


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is great, just a couple of weeks until school is finally over for me. 
What are you all doing for the summer?


----------



## BBB

Turkish Delight said:


> This is great, just a couple of weeks until school is finally over for me.
> What are you all doing for the summer?


I know what I'll be doing...

Working out all summer long, training for basketball and rugby. 
My last year of HS sports next year, I'm going to make it a spectacular one!


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> I know what I'll be doing...
> 
> Working out all summer long, training for basketball and rugby.
> My last year of HS sports next year, I'm going to make it a spectacular one!


Sounds good man. I came into this year with the same kind of mindset. I weight trained a lot during summer, and at one point I was able to bench 185(6 reps). When school started though, I realized I had no time for it though, because of soccer and all the school work. Our soccer team struggled mainly due to bad coaching, and after the season was over I was too lazy to get back to working out with weights. However, last week I started weight training again, even though I can't bench as much, I hope I can keep it up and get back in shape this summer.


----------



## BBB

Turkish Delight said:


> Sounds good man. I came into this year with the same kind of mindset. I weight trained a lot during summer, and at one point I was able to bench 185(6 reps). When school started though, I realized I had no time for it though, because of soccer and all the school work. Our soccer team struggled mainly due to bad coaching, and after the season was over I was too lazy to get back to working out with weights. However, last week I started weight training again, even though I can't bench as much, I hope I can keep it up and get back in shape this summer.


That's good. 

Just make sure you don't just train in the gym with weights, take it outside, do speed, agility work etc... skills that are specific to the sport you play (i.e. soccer).


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> That's good.
> 
> Just make sure you don't just train in the gym with weights, take it outside, do speed, agility work etc... skills that are specific to the sport you play (i.e. soccer).


Yeah I know what you mean. I've found that it's a lot better working out with your own weight, because that way you maintain and even increase that speed and agility. I think I'm only going to play soccer recreationally from now on though, so I think I'm going to go back to weight lifting.


----------



## BBB

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I've found that it's a lot better working out with your own weight, because that way you maintain and even increase that speed and agility. I think I'm only going to play soccer recreationally from now on though, so I think I'm going to go back to weight lifting.


I see.

I'm actually hoping to get into Powerlifting in the near future. But I'm not strong at all at the moment, so that's just something to look forward to as I get stronger...


----------



## trick

best part about lifting, are the progress pics to take each month to see the gains. nothing like working your butt off through sores and pain to see the end result time and time again 

of course, i still have a long way to go before i could achieve my goals, but it's nice to know all the effort thus far is for nothing


----------



## Porn Player

i wish i lived in america or candada i think the schooling system over ther is amazin for sports i wud love the chance to play soccer over there. i no i gt the skills and the americans n so on i see play are really terrible no offence jus wat i no. and i wud be able to play basketball with other good players instead of the chumps here. :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

skip_dawg! said:


> i wish i lived in america or candada i think the schooling system over ther is amazin for sports i wud love the chance to play soccer over there. i no i gt the skills and the americans n so on i see play are really terrible no offence jus wat i no. and i wud be able to play basketball with other good players instead of the chumps here. :curse:


Haha Germany is pretty competitive when it comes to sports too aren't they? Especially for soccer. I was Captain of my school's soccer team this year, and I've always been one of the best players at any school that I go to here. However, if I were to move to Germany, I would be just another average soccer player, at best.


----------



## BBB

Just came back from the cinema... Watched Sin City. What an amazing film!


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> Just came back from the cinema... Watched Sin City. What an amazing film!


I heard it was really amazing, but I haven't watched it. I was busy when most of my friends went to see it.


----------



## BBB

Turkish Delight said:


> I heard it was really amazing, but I haven't watched it. I was busy when most of my friends went to see it.


It's one of those movies where you either love it or hate it. I loved it, just great stuff, so much violence and whatnot. 

I came across reviews where people just absolutely hated it, that it was boring and pointless.


----------



## BBB

Met a famous person today... Martin Johnson, the English captain, captain of the 2003 Rugby World Cup winning squad!

Was at a training/coaching clinic for rugby today, and got an autograph off him... And boy, is he huge!


----------



## Porn Player

> However, if I were to move to Germany, I would be just another average soccer player, at best.


yup i dnt no you personally bt the standard of players here is pretty amazin. were i live the main team for under 17's is called TUS BERGEN and there team is 80% turkish, no lie. i used to play alot wen i lived in england for sum pretty good teams grimsby under 16's and lincoln city under 15's. both have proffesional teams and i won players player award from both teams. then my dad was posted by the army here and i jus stopped and took up basketball where i either play with other english peepz and win 11-2 every time (lol) or play with germans that are 20+ and are stuck in a time warp and still hate the english!


----------



## madman

*90 000 Th Post*


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> *90 000 Th Post*


Congrats, it's about time.


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way I might not be able to post as much as I am accustomed to since I have 3 exams in the next week.

Thursday(Tomorrow) - English
Tuesday - Politics
Wednesday - Food And Nutrition


I'll log on and post as much as I can though.


----------



## BBB

*Ouch*


----------



## madman

BBB said:


> *Ouch*


:LAUGH:

OMFG FUNNIEST GIF EVER


----------



## speedythief

I just saw that movie The Grudge. Bad, bad movie.
Just had to vent on that one.


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> *Ouch*


Whoa, any idea what happend to the girl?


----------



## CrookedJ

Yikes what the **** was she thinking!


----------



## Turkish Delight

You notice how the guy in the background starts yelling just before they collide.


----------



## Porn Player

*hahaha * _omg I Cant Stop Laughin Ouch_


----------



## Crossword

Reminds me of a couple nights ago... after the muchmusic awards. We were at York Mills station, me & four of my friends. And me & this guy started a twirly race around the bus stops... which is basically a race with everyone spinning instead of running straight forward. I invented this sport by the way... but that's beyond the point. As we were coming close to the finish, I was mad dizzy and crashed into this old Asian woman... it was pretty funny.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

yeeaah baby i won stump the swirsk today, the only thing is i am not sure what i won. something for some resort.. i was hoping for tickets to that draft party, which some other guy got a call before me :curse: 

im 1/4 on stump the swirsk :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief

vigilante said:


> yeeaah baby i won stump the swirsk today, the only thing is i am not sure what i won. something for some resort.. i was hoping for tickets to that draft party, which some other guy got a call before me :curse:
> 
> im 1/4 on stump the swirsk :biggrin:


Good job, hellbot.

Do you call in every day?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

speedythief said:


> Good job, hellbot.
> 
> Do you call in every day?


Thats the first time I've called in for a while, because they were talking about the draft and I knew I would get any question about the draft, I would get right.

Very easy.. it was: who was the player that houston was really high on, that they received in the Richard Jefferson deal? he has had problems and he played for minnesota..(these two hints would have made any idiot know).. of course it was Eddie Griffin, then he asked me the two other people involved in that deal and I said Bostjan Nachbar (wrong).. and Jason Collins which was right..


----------



## toiletscrubber

nice to see this thread is still going well!!

raptors fans are always the best!


----------



## JS03

toiletscrubber said:


> nice to see this thread is still going well!!
> 
> raptors fans are always the best!


oh yeah... We own... :biggrin: 

and sign me up on "I am a Raptors Fan" club


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> oh yeah... We own... :biggrin:
> 
> and sign me up on "I am a Raptors Fan" club



yea add me to that club too


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> yea add me to that club too


cosign


----------



## bigbabyjesus

toiletscrubber said:


> nice to see this thread is still going well!!
> 
> raptors fans are always the best!


good to see you back! stick around.. if you don't remember me i used to be hellbot..


----------



## Porn Player

yo the draft is so freekin soon cant wait... were gunna becum a contender over the duration of a draft :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 




























let me think what i will :biggrin:


----------



## CrookedJ

Do do do do just killing some time . . . lots of people on raps board now - but not much news coming in. I will hopefully get to post a bit during draft, but my computer is two floors above the Digi box that I'll be watching so not bloody likely. I gotta get me a computer near the tv.


----------



## speedythief

CrookedJ said:


> Do do do do just killing some time . . . lots of people on raps board now - but not much news coming in. I will hopefully get to post a bit during draft, but my computer is two floors above the Digi box that I'll be watching so not bloody likely. I gotta get me a computer near the tv.


Have you got cable internet? Just get a tv tuner card. You can get a cheap one at most computer stores. You can watch TV and look at the board at the same time.


----------



## Porn Player

> You can watch TV and look at the board at the same time



wow heaven.....


----------



## BBB

toiletscrubber said:


> nice to see this thread is still going well!!
> 
> raptors fans are always the best!


Put me on it as well. Cheers.


----------



## JS03

We have reached the *93000th* post... :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> We have reached the *93000th* post... :banana:


Yep, we've been on fire in the last few days. Hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## madman

i would like to thank Charlie Villenuava for giving us something to talk about


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> i would like to thank Charlie Villenuava for giving us something to talk about


 Yeah, that and pretty much crashing our servers for a few hours too! haha


----------



## Porn Player

all thsi talk of charlie i need more facts on ukic and joey!!!!! :biggrin: 


i dnt think i have ever been this excited about a new season i love the team we have!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade

Joey grahams inside need to know facts

can bench press 400lbs

has a 35 inch vert


hes a tank,, and hes a dunka


----------



## madman

CRAP... First apparently i looked like JYD and now the Raptors have picked my twin Roko Ukic, damnit why do they allways do this too me :curse:


----------



## Crossword

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> New Jersey's forum is VERY friendly, they make everyone feel welcome and don't try to antagonize people if they say something stupid. Where-as the Raptors forum is very hostile in comparison.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## speedythief

Budweiser_Boy said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I saw that. Hopefully Vince stays in Jersey's good books, so that the Nets board will stay in Phenom's good books.

ps. Since nobody in cyberspace was willing to judge your freestyle battle, I did, and I make no apologies.


----------



## Porn Player

lol i can vouch for speedythief as being an arrogant judge jus read his review had me laughing. i would have judged the battle but it was 2 long and i didnt really like any of it its like u both werent tryin.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> CRAP... First apparently i looked like JYD and now the Raptors have picked my twin Roko Ukic, damnit why do they allways do this too me :curse:


Hey maybe you can get into Raptor games for free now. They are bound to think your some NBA player. Just grow a couple of inches and you'll be similar to Ukic. You are just as skinny, that's for sure.


----------



## Porn Player

LOL how can u look like Ukic AND jyd i remember the last time this was brought up we need pics god damn it!!!


----------



## madman

skip_dawg! said:


> LOL how can u look like Ukic AND jyd i remember the last time this was brought up we need pics god damn it!!!


go to my forum


----------



## Crossword

skip_dawg! said:


> lol i can vouch for speedythief as being an arrogant judge jus read his review had me laughing. i would have judged the battle but it was 2 long and i didnt really like any of it its like u both werent tryin.


 Correction, one of us wasn't really trying. The other one took over a week to respond... both times!


----------



## Porn Player

> Correction, one of us wasn't really trying. The other one took over a week to respond... both times!


haha so i was right on one count and ur right that battle seemed to take an age to get finished! anyways your up against philly now he FINALLY posted his stuff so you can go whip some ***!


----------



## Porn Player

haha u are a mix between ukic and jyd the white jyd with those eyes and jus 99.9% ukic, i would chek ur family tree or try and get into raptors games as him!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Just wanted to let you guys know that I've been appointed as CM of Other Basketball. 
Although I am no longer mod of the Raptors board, I will definately be here often and I'll do all my best to help out.


----------



## madman

So i was watching NBA rookies yesteraday on Spike at like 2 in the mourning and they had Okafor, JR Smith, Devin Harris and Iggy all on a bus and they started talking about the worst city to play in, they all said Utah (which is hilarious) then for best city Obviously they said New York, LA and Miami, someone said Chicago and another said Boston, then Iggy goes "Oh cant forget Toronto" they all went crazy and were like "yeah toronto rocks" 


i'm bored


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> So i was watching NBA rookies yesteraday on Spike at like 2 in the mourning and they had Okafor, JR Smith, Devin Harris and Iggy all on a bus and they started talking about the worst city to play in, they all said Utah (which is hilarious) then for best city Obviously they said New York, LA and Miami, someone said Chicago and another said Boston, then Iggy goes "Oh cant forget Toronto" they all went crazy and were like "yeah toronto rocks"
> 
> 
> i'm bored


So he was being sarcastic?


----------



## speedythief

Turkish Delight said:


> So he was being sarcastic?


I think it's because of the legal drinking age.


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> I think it's because of the legal drinking age.


Oh right. 
See we should start advertising that. It'll help bring some more rookies in.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> So he was being sarcastic?


no they were being serious


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> no they were being serious


they really?...


hmmm... 3 straight Joey Graham avatars.. :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hey guys, I'm sure you've seen this around before, but I've decided to set up my own GM Draft in my personal forum. 
Check it out!


----------



## Spyda

Why is'nt anyone joining my fantasy football league? Read my other thread for more info.


----------



## -James-

I can plug. Look at the sig. Joey Graham needs some more love.


----------



## Turkish Delight

-James- said:


> I can plug. Look at the sig. Joey Graham needs some more love.


Whoa, I thought I was in this.
Hook me up.


----------



## Spyda

anyone wanna join my pape sow fan club?


----------



## speedythief

Spyda said:


> anyone wanna join my pape sow fan club?


Sure.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Spyda said:


> anyone wanna join my pape sow fan club?


I'm in.


----------



## Porn Player

sign me up for any raptors player fan club am already in most i love sow, n graham so am down for them!


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Whoa, I thought I was in this.
> Hook me up.


 There are 2, i cant remember who is the other one


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> There are 2, i cant remember who is the other one


I think it's superdude211


----------



## -James-

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I think it's superdude211


 But mine was the original


----------



## Porn Player

lol wat you all up 2 for the weekend? i got a beach party tomoz nite but its a propa mission 2 get there god damn why cant i drive! shud be crazy fun wet t-shirt comp and everything and these blazing hot twins are going so me and ma mate tim will be pimpin them with any luck... i dont mean 2 any1 lol


----------



## -James-

^ I'm reaching Fantastic Four tonite but for the rest of the weekend I have to do my ISU for Civics. My summer school teacher is a nazi i swear I hate her.


----------



## madman

skip_dawg! said:


> lol wat you all up 2 for the weekend? i got a beach party tomoz nite but its a propa mission 2 get there god damn why cant i drive! shud be crazy fun wet t-shirt comp and everything and these blazing hot twins are going so me and ma mate tim will be pimpin them with any luck... i dont mean 2 any1 lol


 nothing 

I havent slept much the last week so im probably gonna do that the rest of the weekend


----------



## CrookedJ

Weekend - Went to Wild Water Kingdom in TO for my friend's birthday, was pretty nice had some beers ( $$$$$ ) did the slides etc. I gotta real funny story though . . . I guess the beers have a lot to do with what takes place next . . . 

So they have this water slide that you go down on inner tubes. They also have double inner tubes for couples or people with kids etc. MY two buddies decide that they are gonna go down together, and try and set "some kind of land speed record" 

Friend A is 6'0" 230 
Friend B is 6'7" 290 

So they pile onto one tube, I'm down at the bottom waiting for them to come out of the tube, expecting this great rush of water etc. I hear all this yelling and then friend A rolling out into the pool. About 6-7 second later friend B is on his back and sort of spinning around and splashes into pool. No inner tube to be seen, after 45 seconds the next people get sent own and somewhere along the line they pick up the tube and knock it out. It turns out my buddies were going so fast that inner tube banked right up the side of the slide and flipped them out!

They run back up to try it again - this time with much better results. They got so much speed going that the skipped all the way across and hit the wall on the other side of the pool. The life guard at the top couldn't beleive these two huge wieghtlifters werer snuggling up on to one tiny little tube!


----------



## Porn Player

^^^ LOL great story didnt even need visual aid.

well my weekend went good gt me a super fly girl i was so shocked i usually get drunk and end up with a munter bt she was fine so i was pleased with that and the party was banging so many females and ma mate who is 17 pulled a 20 year old that musta been a model i cudnt believe it the dude is so shy and never pulls. oh well good on him. sunday sucked just slept off the beer.


i gt accepted into my college 2day :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief




----------



## madman

GANGSTA!!!

Lol serisously tho Bosh is great


----------



## Crossword

speedythief said:


>


 ahahahahaha he REALLY looks like a turtle there!


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

skip_dawg! said:


> i gt accepted into my college 2day :biggrin:


congrats man, what college you going to? you staying in Germany or going back to jolly old England?


----------



## Porn Player

> congrats man, what college you going to? you staying in Germany or going back to jolly old England?


lol england aint all that jolly nowadays man, and am staying in germany but attending a military college for us kids that are here cos of the forces. its a cool place 2 be was there last year but sadly was kicked out was very immature back then. looking forward 2 being there with all those females and gettin away from home again 2.


----------



## madman

anyone know how long the Live @ Much shows are? do you think i could still catch it friday after the Nash game?


----------



## speedythief

Got a bit of a Samuel Dalembert look going this summer.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> Got a bit of a Samuel Dalembert look going this summer.


 well if he can play as well as dalembert can defensively i wont care


----------



## Air Fly

speedythief said:


> Got a bit of a Samuel Dalembert look going this summer.


what the hell is Nash doing, guarding Bosh? :laugh:


----------



## Air Fly

Budweiser_Boy said:


> ahahahahaha he REALLY looks like a turtle there!


thats just mean but its funny hahaha


----------



## Spyda

Can somebody get me that picture of Bosh with his Hummer.


----------



## madman

here you go


----------



## Spyda

thanks, i wanted to show it to some other people


----------



## JS03

I put back the MoPete Fan Club back up, not sure why I took it off.
So..... anyone else wanna join?


----------



## madman

Hey whoever wants rep points and ucash tell me how to convert video files to .avi


----------



## James_Posey

I wishe i new i need points and rep


----------



## adhir1

speedythief said:


>



i may be dumb...but who are those people in the picture?????


----------



## Crossword

Oh man, just took my pants out of the dryer... feels soooo nice....


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Oh man, just took my pants out of the dryer... feels soooo nice....


What a coincidence. I just put some pants in the dryer.


----------



## madman




----------



## JS03

madman said:


>


lookin pro in a raptors jersey... :clap:


----------



## Crossword

I met Baron Davis at venice beach today!!!


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I met Baron Davis at venice beach today!!!


 :jawdrop: 

what did he say?


----------



## speedythief

That's pretty cool. I remember a while back on the RealGM board some kid pretended he'd met Baron Davis at Union Station, only to be punked when it was revealed that Davis was playing a game somewhere else at the time.


----------



## Porn Player

awesome pic of charlie lukin so damn pro and alot bigger....


wow bud ya cant just say u met him hwo did it go u acted cool rite and let him know bosh was gunna throw it all over him!!!


----------



## Crossword

haha, naw I actually met him. I didn't really know what to say... and I was there with my little brother so I was just kinda doing it to show off lol... so I was just like, what's goin on, we're from Toronto, got props from him and yeah... I also told him to come play for the Raptors, hehe.

I wish I had a camera on me though.


----------



## Porn Player

serious question how did his response seem when you asked if he wud play for us, did he seem slightly excited at the prospect lmao 

good work bud_boy next on ur stalk list leBron.... jus let him now he is welcome in raptor land :banana:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

We need to post here to get to 100,000 posts before New Jersey does!

..So.. how was everybodies... day?


----------



## JS03

vigilante said:


> We need to post here to get to 100,000 posts before New Jersey does!
> 
> ..So.. how was everybodies... day?


My day is going bunk so far, you?


----------



## CHRISBOSH4

vigilante said:


> We need to post here to get to 100,000 posts before New Jersey does!
> 
> ..So.. how was everybodies... day?


Mine was great. thanks


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> My day is going bunk so far, you?


Booring so far.... Probably gonna play some ball soon though.


----------



## JS03

vigilante said:


> Booring so far.... Probably gonna play some ball soon though.


I was gonna play ball also but it rained. :boohoo:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Sorry I haven't been on much of late guys, I've just been really busy with a few things. 
I'll try to stay on more often before school starts up for me.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Who here is going to York University in September?


----------



## madman

GOING TO ORLANDO FOR A WEEK STARTING SUNDAY!!!!!!

going to be only 2nd time i've been to the states and im really pumped (even tho im going with my family)


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> GOING TO ORLANDO FOR A WEEK STARTING SUNDAY!!!!!!
> 
> going to be only 2nd time i've been to the states and im really pumped (even tho im going with my family)


I don't really like going on vacation with my family either, but I'm sure you'll have a great time. 
Have fun man.


----------



## Porn Player

my day (yesterday) was very drunk and now am sufferin ma stomach just wants 2 die.

orlando damn thats cool have fun mad


----------



## adhir1

i go to York


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> i go to York


Cool cool. I think I remember you telling me before. 
What program and what year?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Damn.. we got some university students here.

Unfortunately, I don't have CLOSE to the marks for that. College for me.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> Damn.. we got some university students here.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have CLOSE to the marks for that. College for me.


Just take your courses in summer school, or take one of those classes where you pay for your marks.
Worked for a lot of people I know.


----------



## Porn Player

wow the USA is well different in england we go 2 college first then go to university.....


----------



## CrookedJ

vigilante said:


> Damn.. we got some university students here.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have CLOSE to the marks for that. College for me.


Thats not so bad - my buddy was in the situation went to Seneca for video editing, and now he gets to work at the Dome and meet lots of cool people when they come to tape stuff for sportsnet.


----------



## madman

Wow that storm was crazy today, i think a house near me might have gotten hit by thunder


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Wow that storm was crazy today, i think a house near me might have gotten hit by thunder


I was driving from about 3:15 to 4:00 today. Then I got a haircut and I just got back home. It's been a nightmare driving in these conditions.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

madman said:


> Wow that storm was crazy today, i think a house near me might have gotten hit by thunder


LOL, you can get hit by thunder!?!


----------



## madman

vigilante said:


> LOL, you can get hit by thunder!?!


bah you know what i mean


----------



## speedythief

Does anyone agree that this thread should be moved to the off-topic forum?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

speedythief said:


> Does anyone agree that this thread should be moved to the off-topic forum?


No. It just wouldn't be right.


----------



## Porn Player

it must stay here for the good of the community


----------



## Crossword

speedythief said:


> Does anyone agree that this thread should be moved to the off-topic forum?


 Hell no. Who gave you that idea?


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Cool cool. I think I remember you telling me before.
> What program and what year?



im in admin studies going into my 2nd year....


----------



## adhir1

skip_dawg! said:


> wow the USA is well different in england we go 2 college first then go to university.....


to us college is where u get a diploma (same thing as university except u get a diploma i should say)....while we consider univeristy as being both undergrad and ur masters...


----------



## madman

Ahh back from vactaion alot of posting i have to do to make up for my absense, good to hear about bonner


----------



## Porn Player

wow ur chris bosh fan club has really gathered sum members.....





> to us college is where u get a diploma (same thing as university except u get a diploma i should say)....while we consider univeristy as being both undergrad and ur masters...


haha our masters i beg to differ.. we see americans as being very immature in a many of ways concerning life becos their study school system allows them 2 be there is no pressure on the 2 grow up..... and i watch dismissed i have seen sum of the fools that get into ur colleges lol :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Well the first week of school is over. What do you guys think?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> Well the first week of school is over. What do you guys think?


Well I have co-op, and the first day I thought it was the lamest thing ever. But now that I got to know the people a little bit more, its pretty cool, there are still a lot of nerds from whitby in my class though.


----------



## madman

vigilante said:


> Well I have co-op, and the first day I thought it was the lamest thing ever. But now that I got to know the people a little bit more, its pretty cool, there are still a lot of nerds from whitby in my class though.


hey are you going to be going to be going to york mills for a safty seminar or something?

yeah i am only taking grd 12 applied math and co-op but it is still annoying as hell cause everyone except a few people have graduated


----------



## bigbabyjesus

madman said:


> hey are you going to be going to be going to york mills for a safty seminar or something?


Nah man.. After next week I'm at a construction site in Brooklyn building a house.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Well the first week of school is over. What do you guys think?


bunk.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Well the first week of school is over. What do you guys think?



how do u liek York Turk....i no ur looking at them girls....dont worry tho..we all do..atleast u dint walk into a pole doing it like urs truly....


----------



## trick

Turkish Delight said:


> Well the first week of school is over. What do you guys think?


i'm thinking,

"man, i kind of miss school."


----------



## Benis007

I'm so glad I am finally done uni.

Time to make money instead of spend like a drunken sailor.. err.. student.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Benis007 said:


> I'm so glad I am finally done uni.
> 
> Time to make money instead of spend like a drunken sailor.. err.. student.


Heh, what university did you go to?


----------



## Benis007

University of Western Ontario.. Huron College more specifically.


----------



## speedythief

Benis007 said:


> I'm so glad I am finally done uni.
> 
> Time to make money instead of spend like a drunken sailor.. err.. student.


Graduation has always been miles away for me. I can't picture myself entering the work force. Maybe a couple of years from now.

I prefer college to university, though. Probably has a lot to do with the programme I'm in but everything here (I'm in the school now) has a sense of purpose--in university everything was sort of for it's own sake, you know? Like learning how to be a student.


----------



## Benis007

I have a lot of friends doing the "victory lap" - 5 years for a 4 year degree.

Univesity is a huge financial investment, and you really have to like your program to be commited.

I admit that my first 2 years were shaky because i was spending more time on the dance floor macking honeys than in the classroom. I just kinda figured things out 3rd and 4th year and pulled up my socks.

To be honest, the secret to university is going to class.. and learning how to study.
The thing that got me through was having my eyes on the prize. When it comes down to it all you need is the piece of paper. 

I'm not using anything I learnt in my 4 years of university in my current job, I'm making a shade under $50,000 US and saving up a solid pot of cash here in the states.

"Short term pain, long term gain."

one.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Benis007 said:


> University of Western Ontario.. Huron College more specifically.


Western eh? No wonder you didn't go to class. Heh I have quite a few friends who go there, and a couple at Huron College specifically. 

I could have gone to Western but I decided to go to York instead. Sometimes I think I should have went to Western though, because my friends there seem to be having a lot of fun partying all the time.


----------



## Benis007

> Western eh? No wonder you didn't go to class. Heh I have quite a few friends who go there, and a couple at Huron College specifically.
> 
> I could have gone to Western but I decided to go to York instead. Sometimes I think I should have went to Western though, because my friends there seem to be having a lot of fun partying all the time.


I know that if I had stayed at home and gone to Ryerson, York or U of T I would have stayed on point. (gone to class, ate well, not as much tree puffing)
Much more of a financial obligation when you are living away from home. I actually graduated without any debt...Huron hooked me up my last year and gave me $3500 in bursaries.. free money holla.

When it comes down to it what are you going to university for? Education or a good time. the problem with western is that the temptation is always there.. every night of the week has a "good bar night".


----------



## speedythief

Hurricane ***** has postp-OWNED my camping trip. Bugger.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

speedythief said:


> Hurricane ***** has postp-OWNED my camping trip. Bugger.


That sucks. Where were you headed?


----------



## speedythief

vigilante said:


> That sucks. Where were you headed?


http://www.ontarioparks.com/english/bone.html

Still going, just not tonight. Hopefully tomorrow is better. POP is still 90% but it's supposed to be less rain.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Western eh? No wonder you didn't go to class. Heh I have quite a few friends who go there, and a couple at Huron College specifically.
> 
> I could have gone to Western but I decided to go to York instead. Sometimes I think I should have went to Western though, because my friends there seem to be having a lot of fun partying all the time.



York > Western....thats a homer pick tho...and i have animosity towards western....


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> http://www.ontarioparks.com/english/bone.html
> 
> Still going, just not tonight. Hopefully tomorrow is better. POP is still 90% but it's supposed to be less rain.


 looks nice 


Wow am soo pissed! My mom hit my basketball net with the car and broke it. :curse:


----------



## Slasher

Hello all. This place seems to have changed a lot since my last posting. How's it been?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> Hello all. This place seems to have changed a lot since my last posting. How's it been?


Whoa, long time no see. Well as you probably noticed, we've finally reached the 100k mark, but the Nets have as well. And soon after that historic milestone was reached, they surpassed us in post count and haven't looked back since. 

Either way, where have you been?


----------



## Slasher

Turkish Delight said:


> Whoa, long time no see. Well as you probably noticed, we've finally reached the 100k mark, but the Nets have as well. And soon after that historic milestone was reached, they surpassed us in post count and haven't looked back since.
> 
> Either way, where have you been?


Good. Been keeping busy over the summer and now college life is up and starting again. Just waiting for some Raptors ball to begin soon.

:cheers:


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Slasher said:


> Hello all. This place seems to have changed a lot since my last posting. How's it been?


Whos this guy?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

And speedy, thats a crazy avatar man.. I see that you have gotten very good at photoshop.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Slasher said:


> Good. Been keeping busy over the summer and now college life is up and starting again. Just waiting for some Raptors ball to begin soon.
> 
> :cheers:


Sounds good man.
What college do you go to?


----------



## speedythief

vigilante said:


> And speedy, thats a crazy avatar man.. I see that you have gotten very good at photoshop.


Yeah, thanks, I'm still puttering away at it. Lots of things are deep water for me with that program still, though.



Slasher said:


> Hello all. This place seems to have changed a lot since my last posting. How's it been?


Welcome back.


----------



## trick

fantasy league is open and gathering troops 

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2615768#post2615768


----------



## madman

OMFG I HATE THE NFL RIGHT NOW EVERY TEAM THAT I WANTED TO WIN LOST :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> OMFG I HATE THE NFL RIGHT NOW EVERY TEAM THAT I WANTED TO WIN LOST :curse:


Haha, like?


----------



## Crossword

Personally I got hit hard by Tenessee and Carolina, plus I picked Arizone against St. Louis and Detroit over Chicago...

Come on Atlanta, you can come back! lol


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Haha, like?


Vikings, Bills, Patriots, ATL


----------



## speedythief

madman said:


> Vikings, Bills, Patriots, ATL


The trick to being a Bills fan is not watching the games. Just be a fan in spirit. It's too painful, otherwise. Trust me... this has been going on for a long, long time...


----------



## Benis007

My friends at school used to bet a lot on the NFL.

I've played proline a couple times and lost more than I've won.

I don't bet much, but last season I put up $50 on a 5 game parlay and won $580. That was the moment I officially quit pro football gambling.

College football betting is where the money is.


----------



## Crossword

a-haaaaa (Jada laugh)

I picked T-Bay over Buffalo.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> The trick to being a Bills fan is not watching the games. Just be a fan in spirit. It's too painful, otherwise. Trust me... this has been going on for a long, long time...


i would but stupid canadian tv only shows them and we dont get any other games until the later onese start


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Hey Turkish who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Original ScarFace said:


> Hey Turkish who is that in your avatar?


Ilhan Mansiz.
Remember him?


----------



## speedythief

Anyone notice this or am I the last one to figure this out?

When you are looking at the forum and all the threads are listed, there are little envelopes beside the threads. Hold your pointer over one to see how many posts you've made in the adjacent thread and when the last post you made in that thread was made.


----------



## JS03

speedythief said:


> Anyone notice this or am I the last one to figure this out?
> 
> When you are looking at the forum and all the threads are listed, there are little envelopes beside the threads. Hold your pointer over one to see how many posts you've made in the adjacent thread and when the last post you made in that thread was made.


I never noticed that... 
Thats cool.


----------



## Crossword

So cool, I guess this is now my 345th post in this thread.

Anywho, Im in New Brunswick right now as part of my 9 month thingy... so Im going to be posting less than I was before, and well see how long I can pull this off for. Im on a French keyboard right now that doesnt allow me to use apostrophes or question marks because they have been replaced with accented eees.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> So cool, I guess this is now my 345th post in this thread.
> 
> Anywho, Im in New Brunswick right now as part of my 9 month thingy... so Im going to be posting less than I was before, and well see how long I can pull this off for. Im on a French keyboard right now that doesnt allow me to use apostrophes or question marks because they have been replaced with accented eees.


Hope you're having fun man. Keep me up to date on how it's all going down. I called you the other day because I didn't think you had left yet, and I wanted to wish you a safe trip.


----------



## CrookedJ

speedythief said:


> Anyone notice this or am I the last one to figure this out?
> 
> When you are looking at the forum and all the threads are listed, there are little envelopes beside the threads. Hold your pointer over one to see how many posts you've made in the adjacent thread and when the last post you made in that thread was made.


I figured it out about a week ago. Pretty cool feature, esp for a thread like this.



So Crooked J moves on . . . Me and my fiance are moving out of the glory that is Bantford, all the way to Cambridge. Got an apartment that we move into tomorrow, and it should be cool. Never had our own place before, always had roomates - friends, or those that became ex-friends while roomates. 

And my pops just gave me a call (he's down in Ohio) and he's scored some premuim seats for the Penguins / Habs game on my birthday (Nov 10 - same as Speedy's). I'm a huge habs fan, I've even made a few road trips up to Montreal to watch a game, although Buffalo is the easist / closest way to see em. So me and two buddies are gonna take a mini vacation down to the Ol' US of A for that. Going to the US alwas gives me the "Shelbyville" feeling as I calls it, things are just different. Should be a good time though and I am gonna get wicked drunk, and hopefully not start any ****!


----------



## speedythief

^ Good luck, J!


----------



## speedythief

Anybody interested in seeing pictures of Mo Peterson at T.I.'s birthday party?

Head over to getty-images.com and look under editorial>sport and search for Raptors.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> Anybody interested in seeing pictures of Mo Peterson at T.I.'s birthday party?
> 
> Head over to getty-images.com and look under editorial>sport and search for Raptors.


 Haha Mo is a baller

did anyone else notice how they put Bosh and VC on completly different sides at the NBA Live Party?


----------



## madman

Wow i hate still being in high school


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Wow i hate still being in high school


Yep, it sucks doesn't it? No school for me yesterday, today, Friday, next monday, next Wednesday and next Friday.


----------



## Benis007

It pays off once you are donesky


----------



## JS03

Snow sucks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Snow sucks.


It's snowing in Winnipeg already? Damn.


----------



## Turkish Delight

That reminds me, I really need to get a jacket. Not a winter one though, something more thin. I used to wear this Kappa jacket all the time, but it's just not me anymore. Not to mention the fact that there is some stain on the side that I can't get rid of.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> It's snowing in Winnipeg already? Damn.


 yeah i know i was wearing shorts yeasterday :laugh: go toronto


but its starting to get cold


----------



## Crossword

Man it's windy here in New Brunswick. Toronto really IS the best city in the world. It's fact!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Man it's windy here in New Brunswick. Toronto really IS the best city in the world. It's fact!


Yeah man. The past two weekends I've gone to homecomings in Kingston and in London. It was really fun, but both those two cities just can't compare to Toronto.


----------



## Benis007

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah man. The past two weekends I've gone to homecomings in Kingston and in London. It was really fun, but both those two cities just can't compare to Toronto.


Homecoming at Queens was nuts this year from what I heard.

I was there last year and it was bomb.

I'm coming back to toronto this weekend, not looking forward to the cold weather that is expected. My blood has thinned out.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Benis007 said:


> Homecoming at Queens was nuts this year from what I heard.
> 
> I was there last year and it was bomb.
> 
> I'm coming back to toronto this weekend, not looking forward to the cold weather that is expected. My blood has thinned out.


Yeah it was pretty intense. I would never even think of actually attending school at Queen's though. Kingston is a really ****ty city. 

And yeah, you are probably coming here on a bad weekend. It should be the coldest its been in awhile.


----------



## Porn Player

lmao turkish ur avy is the shiznit... will the season start already!!!!

snow damn we gotta till like feb time for snow ova here cos summer was real late and it was only a day long. :curse:


----------



## speedythief

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah it was pretty intense. I would never even think of actually attending school at Queen's though. Kingston is a really ****ty city.


Hey now...


----------



## Porn Player

oh and this is my 89th post in this thread thats a cool *** feature never knew it existed :banana: :banana: :banana: ..now if only i could find out how many posts i had put up in the whole raptors section...


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Hey now...


Haha, I thought you'd be looking.


----------



## Turkish Delight

skip_dawg! said:


> lmao turkish ur avy is the shiznit... will the season start already!!!!
> 
> snow damn we gotta till like feb time for snow ova here cos summer was real late and it was only a day long. :curse:


You better recognize bro.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Toronto really IS the best city in the world. It's fact!


Not even close.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> You better recognize bro.


that little 5 day weekend we York students had was prety ill....to bad Tait Mckenzie was closed to...i wouldve been balling there all day...do u no if its clsed on Monday????


----------



## adhir1

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Man it's windy here in New Brunswick. Toronto really IS the best city in the world. It's fact!



yah i dunno about it being the best city in the world..i wouldnt even put it as the best in Canada....


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> that little 5 day weekend we York students had was prety ill....to bad Tait Mckenzie was closed to...i wouldve been balling there all day...do u no if its clsed on Monday????


Are you sure it was closed last week? I'm pretty sure it was open during those Jewish holidays, but I could be wrong. And about Monday, I'm guessing that it's going to be closed but I'm not certain.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Are you sure it was closed last week? I'm pretty sure it was open during those Jewish holidays, but I could be wrong. And about Monday, I'm guessing that it's going to be closed but I'm not certain.


well i called them..and nobody answered..so i was guessing it was closed...again i dint go there physically...cuz there timing are weird...and i wanna know when i can play ball..cuz they have other sports there too..Badminton and soccer and floor hockey...do u go there often?


----------



## -James-

I gotta do a reflection in class for next week. Does anyone know any songs, prayers or poems that relate to teens or whats going on in the world right now. I'd prefer no cursing but it can be dealt with. So far I've got New World Water by Mos Def (relates to oil) and Everything is Everything by Lauren Hill (to relate to Katrina). Thing is I might not be able to do the Mos song and I don't think the Lauryn Hill song would be very good. I can't find anything good. Anything would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Benis007

does it need to be recent.. cause i know that Jimmy Hendrix's songs had a lot of meaning.


----------



## -James-

Benis007 said:


> does it need to be recent.. cause i know that Jimmy Hendrix's songs had a lot of meaning.


 nope. I was gonna look at some Marvin Gaye stuff but then I came on here.


----------



## Benis007

hmm...

What about that Good Charlotte song about

"Girls don't like boys, girls like cars and money."
all about how society is so material now.

A lot of Punk songs are pretty whiny. Download some Propagandi, they are a canadian punk band that sings about a lot of political issues.

PS. I will take some of those Ucash points instead of any rep for my wonderful suggestion.


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> well i called them..and nobody answered..so i was guessing it was closed...again i dint go there physically...cuz there timing are weird...and i wanna know when i can play ball..cuz they have other sports there too..Badminton and soccer and floor hockey...do u go there often?


Not too often, I just got my membership there last week. I'm going to try to go at least once a week, and we'll see how it goes from there.
How about you?


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Not too often, I just got my membership there last week. I'm going to try to go at least once a week, and we'll see how it goes from there.
> How about you?


ussually i go there on fridays if i am not working..and im there on saturday all the time...


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> ussually i go there on fridays if i am not working..and im there on saturday all the time...


Sounds good man. I'm sure I'll have more time to go when I'm done with intramural soccer, but we'll have to wait and see. I do get pretty lazy. :biggrin:


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Sounds good man. I'm sure I'll have more time to go when I'm done with intramural soccer, but we'll have to wait and see. I do get pretty lazy. :biggrin:


ohh no doubt no doubt..and dont forget the grind of midterms...i dont no if ur feeling it yet....i sure as hell am....


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> ohh no doubt no doubt..and dont forget the grind of midterms...i dont no if ur feeling it yet....i sure as hell am....


Heh, the workload is getting heavier that's for sure. I got a write up and an experiment due next week. Also got mid terms for my NATS course at the end of the month.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Heh, the workload is getting heavier that's for sure. I got a write up and an experiment due next week. Also got mid terms for my NATS course at the end of the month.


from the 18th to the 24th...i have 3 papers, 2 presentations, and 1 exam to study for....all this while working at UPS....hard manual work....life is a *****


----------



## Turkish Delight

Damn that's rough man.
I need to find an article on the internet that shows a citizen(s) who has made some sort of influence on the policies of their government.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Benis007

Turk-

Try *Jeffrey Sachs*. He is the UN Ambassador to Koffi Anan for the Millenium Project. You might have heard of him, he has a book called "The End of Poverty", Bono wrote the preface.

In Canada, you could focus on the leader of the marijuana party and the lobbying that they have done to help it become legal for medicinal purposes.

Or you could go old school and try John Meynard Keynes, who influenced economic policy in the 50s to help government get out of the rut caused by WW2.


PS - 4 years of Western taught me that September is the best time of the year, followed by the rude awakening of Thanksgiving and the realization that you have to get your ish together. Good luck fellas... and give me a shout if you need any more help with the Poly Sci stuff, i've done a lot of it.


----------



## madman

anyone here go to sceneca or algonquin college? I might be going there next symester


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Damn that's rough man.
> I need to find an article on the internet that shows a citizen(s) who has made some sort of influence on the policies of their government.
> Anyone got any ideas?


is that for POLS 1000 intro to political science??? cuz i have the same thing to do....


----------



## adhir1

Benis007 said:


> Turk-
> 
> Try *Jeffrey Sachs*. He is the UN Ambassador to Koffi Anan for the Millenium Project. You might have heard of him, he has a book called "The End of Poverty", Bono wrote the preface.
> 
> In Canada, you could focus on the leader of the marijuana party and the lobbying that they have done to help it become legal for medicinal purposes.
> 
> Or you could go old school and try John Meynard Keynes, who influenced economic policy in the 50s to help government get out of the rut caused by WW2.
> 
> 
> PS - 4 years of Western taught me that September is the best time of the year, followed by the rude awakening of Thanksgiving and the realization that you have to get your ish together. Good luck fellas... and give me a shout if you need any more help with the Poly Sci stuff, i've done a lot of it.


keynes wont work it had to be an article published before August 2005..try doing Cindy Sheehan thats who im doing....she is protesting outside Bushs texas Ranch because her son was senting to Iraq and died....


----------



## Benis007

Turkish Delight said:


> Damn that's rough man.
> I need to find an article on the internet that shows a citizen(s) who has made some sort of influence *on the policies of their government.*Anyone got any ideas?


Sheehan hasn't changed anything.


----------



## adhir1

Benis007 said:


> Sheehan hasn't changed anything.


'exactly...the question have they propogated change and havent they...


----------



## Benis007

Sorry.. just going by what was asked.


----------



## MonsterBosh

Turkish Delight said:


> I need to find an article on the internet that shows a citizen(s) who has made some sort of influence on the policies of their government.
> Anyone got any ideas?


Dipper Jack Layton and his $4.6 Billion Budget social goodies that altered the last Martin Liberal Budget in order to avoid another disasterous election. 

Then there's Sponsorship Scandal whistle-blower Allan Cutler, the civil servant who tried to stop the corruption in the government, and together with Auditor General Sheila Fraser caused the Liberal government to call the Gomery Inquiry that will change govt policy for contracting advertising to stop further corruption and criminality. 

Maybe that's not the kind of policy influence you are looking for ... maybe you want something more in the social vein and not complicated fiscal matters that affect taxpaying Canadians.

How about Svend Robinson and his private member's bill C-250 which is now law. Then there is SSM in TO ... somebody is responsible for that ... ??!!!

Hope that helps ... :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Crap, I forgot to mention that the article has to be after August 1st. Thanks for the help though guys.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Crap, I forgot to mention that the article has to be after August 1st. Thanks for the help though guys.


hahaha dude thats amazing ur in one of my classes....


----------



## speedythief




----------



## Porn Player

> hahaha dude thats amazing ur in one of my classes....


LMAO so u dint realise their was a fellow bbnet user sat in that class... small world eh..

and curry mcflurry is on special offer $1 for 3.. this offer applies all around the world except india where the curry ice cream seems to be going down a treat lol :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> hahaha dude thats amazing ur in one of my classes....


Haha you're in Intro To Poli Sci? When is your tutorial?


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Haha you're in Intro To Poli Sci? When is your tutorial?


tuesday mornings at 830..urs???


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> tuesday mornings at 830..urs???


Tuesday's at 12:30.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Tuesday's at 12:30.


yah 830 in the morning is a *****...and i hit soo much traffic..all good tho...


----------



## -James-

-James- said:


> I gotta do a reflection in class for next week. Does anyone know any songs, prayers or poems that relate to teens or whats going on in the world right now. I'd prefer no cursing but it can be dealt with. So far I've got New World Water by Mos Def (relates to oil) and Everything is Everything by Lauren Hill (to relate to Katrina). Thing is I might not be able to do the Mos song and I don't think the Lauryn Hill song would be very good. I can't find anything good. Anything would be great. Thanks in advance.


 Big ups to Benis but can I get more ideas? I still got a month to do it but I just wanna get on top of things.


----------



## -James-

^ Anyone?


----------



## adhir1

the weather was really nice today....i enjoyed it...simple sweater weather...one thing that i noticed was it was dark by 7 today....i dint liek that...its s reminder that winter is on its way..to freeze our behinds off for 6 months....


----------



## Benis007

-James- said:


> Big ups to Benis but can I get more ideas? I still got a month to do it but I just wanna get on top of things.


Crosstown Beef by Medina Green off of Soundbombing 2



> "Four a.m. laid up at the res
> Got a call made my heart jump out my chest
> My man's got beef at the dance, exits is blocked
> Enemies outside with they heat on cop
> He's says that if he goes outside
> He knows he gone get clapped
> My man from way back
> Ain't going out like that
> He got peoples in the club and his ties is strong
> But he know that they can only hold it down for so long
> So now hes trapped off and he's calling on me
> To come and represent like I'm G.O.D.
> Ofcourse I must agree, cuz this is family
> If tables was turned he would do it for me
> So now I'm hopping out my bed,
> Ready put a ***** never seen 'pon dead
> Guess a black man can't have no peace
> Pull out my heat
> Woke up out my sleep over crosstown beef
> 
> Yo check it
> It was a friday in the month of may
> Around the time when everybody put they game on play
> See my girl was out in deesa(?) it was all on me
> I figured I would hit the metro on the mad L.D.
> Now everybody know what the spring time is about
> Players polish up they game cause the shorties be out
> I was rocking jew-els and my wears was crisp
> My man said there was a jam that I shuould not miss
> I hopped in the livery(?) without a moment to spare
> and when I rolled up on the function everybody was there
> I was catching sexy stares from the shams in the rear
> Saw my peers and heads I haven't seen in years
> Now I was getting caught up in the nightlife mix
> Then I see my main man from my old time clique
> "Oh ****, not my ***** Mos Def in the house"
> "Oh **** baby-paw, I ain't know you came home"
> We talked about that and this and way back since
> When I seen a caravan sporting wild dark tints
> Its window half cracked and they was crusing slow
> And was circling the block like they was po-po
> Said I was jibbing with my man so I paid it no mind
> That's when the shots rang out from the passenger side
> It was a forty-five bark that made us all duck down
> Girls was letting out screams as shells hit the ground
> I was looking for my man so we both could split
> That's when he turned to me and said "yo Mos I'm hit"
> I guess the street life don't leave a ***** alone
> Laced up at the party and he just came home
> If he survive I know he goin' retaliate
> If he don't, they bought theyself a burial plate
> Either way situation status on code red
> I'm on the horn to tell the fam its on like Con Ed"


----------



## madman

do they look alike or is it just me?


----------



## adhir1

hmmm a little bit...but i dont no if u noticed...one is white and one is black...just thought id mention that..it could be overlooked....hhahhaha
j/k


----------



## madman

adhir1 said:


> hmmm a little bit...but i dont no if u noticed...one is white and one is black...just thought id mention that..it could be overlooked....hhahhaha
> j/k


 oh that's what that was 

but still their face looks the same i think


----------



## adhir1

madman said:


> oh that's what that was
> 
> but still their face looks the same i think


glad u noticed...im here to help....


----------



## Slasher

Am I wrong or didn't everybody say that Corey Williams has never played in the NBA?

On his NBA profile - http://www.nba.com/playerfile/corey_williams/index.html?nav=page - it shows that he's played 35 games with the Bulls in 1992-93 and 4 games in 1993-94 with Milwaukee.

I thought he was a New York baller who's trying to catch on to an NBA team after no NBA experience.

Is this a typo on his profile?


----------



## speedythief

Slasher said:


> Am I wrong or didn't everybody say that Corey Williams has never played in the NBA?


I guess that depends. How many 15-year olds have there been in the NBA?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

speedythief said:


> I guess that depends. How many 15-year olds have there been in the NBA?


lol..


----------



## Porn Player

lol... so many smart asses around


----------



## Crossword

-James- said:


> Big ups to Benis but can I get more ideas? I still got a month to do it but I just wanna get on top of things.


 I know this is too late, but you coulda just used Mathematics by Mos Def. He basically touches on everything in that one.


----------



## -James-

Big ups but do you know any with no crsing or very little? I can get by convincing him a word or two isn't what it is but it can't be too many.


----------



## Porn Player

am so bored i hate saturday nites wen ur not going out! great news tho i jus discovered 1 of my channels will be broadcastin NBA games this year :clap:


----------



## madman

i am soo tired but i cant go to sleep


----------



## bigbabyjesus

^Bosh is pretty hot


----------



## adhir1

vigilante said:


> ^Bosh is pretty hot


that was random...and i like this wheather were having this weekend...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

adhir1 said:


> that was random...and i like this wheather were having this weekend...


lol.. look at what it says under his name.


----------



## madman

vigilante said:


> lol.. look at what it says under his name.


 uh oh thanks for reminding me to change it


----------



## adhir1

vigilante said:


> lol.. look at what it says under his name.


i guess he cahnged it before i could see it...oh well....


----------



## Porn Player

whats ya favourite beer?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

lol i was drinkin guiness this weekend and everyone HATES IT. too strong for em, haha.

the **** imported from ireland is less strong and its like a milkshake.. but i got a 24 of the canadian ****.. its not as good.. but stills it alright

i'd sAY my favourite vbeer is corona or HEINEKEN. i love a lot of beers though. sleeman, mdg, moosehead, ------- alexander keiths,, even lakers- cheap *** ****.. is good.


----------



## Porn Player

i wouldnt let skywalker_AC here u say its less strong from ireland... guiness actually poured from the tap over there is so different form anything u have had. its amazin.

i was drinkin the forsters last nite thats what inspired my question lol. am nt a fan of becks tho 

oo i like miller 2!

well last nite that was borin ended up real good kinda seeing a hazy screen now tho... gt a fone call bout 11.30 in tha pm off 1 of my boys went out and got absolutely wasted came home and destroyed the house trying to make spaghetti bolognese and sandwiches lol gd times gd times


----------



## Pnack

molson canadian or bud


----------



## adhir1

favorite beer....OE!!!!!!! no im joking...i like Corona...and Heniken is preety good...and i cant forget Molson Canadian...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

i aint dissin ireland when i said the irish guiness isn't as strong, because its true. the canadian guiness is 5% and the irish one is 4.5%. give me the irish one any day, though. the thing about guiness is, its heavy as ****. once you drink 6-7, your stomach doesn't want anymore.

and kobe, bud has to be the softest beer ever! only american beer i'll touch is mdg!


----------



## adhir1

vigilante said:


> i aint dissin ireland when i said the irish guiness isn't as strong, because its true. the canadian guiness is 5% and the irish one is 4.5%. give me the irish one any day, though. the thing about guiness is, its heavy as ****. once you drink 6-7, your stomach doesn't want anymore.
> 
> and kobe, bud has to be the softest beer ever! only american beer i'll touch is mdg!


arent u a little young to be drinking.....:wink:


----------



## speedythief

There's Rickard's Red, then there's everything else.


----------



## Porn Player

cool fact i never new vigilante always presumed irelands wud be stronger... and definatley agree with the 6-7 thing i usualy stop around 4. i love cold guinees tho wen ur already half cut jus finishes u off lol


----------



## bigbabyjesus

adhir1 said:


> arent u a little young to be drinking.....:wink:


eh, says who? 

Rikards Red is good as well. 

If your low on cash and don't wanna throw out 40$ for a 24 of a decent beer, then get laker. You think it would be ****ty because its cheap, but its actually pretty good. I asked some guy to go in and get me lakeport once (another cheap beer), and he came out with lakers.. damn it was a good surprise.

anyone have lucky before? haha, that is the worst beer ever. cheap as **** though.


----------



## Rhubarb

I'm hoping to go Toronto-bound come the end of 2006 (awhile yet, but I'm already thinking ahead).

I've got some relatives staying there, and I'd naturally assume I've got the okay to house with them whilst I'm there, but drawing on previous experiences, I won't get out as much as I'd like.

Any tips on where to stay then?




*Hoping to catch my 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc live Raptor games too - give my computer a well earned break.


----------



## shookem

Rhubarb said:


> I'm hoping to go Toronto-bound come the end of 2006 (awhile yet, but I'm already thinking ahead).
> Any tips on where to stay then?


you can go with hostels, but be aware that if you're coming between Dec and March they will be packed with homeless people....


----------



## Porn Player

this is my 96th post in here lol....


this thread is even bigger than post count achievment over in EBB


be proud raptors fans we are the bomb


----------



## madman

skip_dawg! said:


> this is my 96th post in here lol....
> 
> 
> this thread is even bigger than post count achievment over in EBB
> 
> 
> be proud raptors fans we are the bomb


 amature 

this is my 245 :uhoh:


----------



## Porn Player

lmao holy crap 

i feel so belittled...


----------



## madman

skip_dawg! said:


> lmao holy crap
> 
> i feel so belittled...


 sad thing im only 3rd


----------



## Porn Player

how can u find out that? i must be atleast top 6


----------



## Turkish Delight

skip_dawg! said:


> how can u find out that? i must be atleast top 6


Click on the number of replies beside the thread. And, you are 11th.


----------



## Porn Player

oo soon 2 crack the top ten lol...

and i say we ban bud_boy from this thread lol


----------



## shookem

hey guys, I hate to ask ya'll n00bie Q's but...
is there a restiction a who can create a new thread?

I assumed it would be like any other forum, where as long as you check to make sure there isn't already a thread set up for a topic, then it's fair game.

I started a new thread re: the new entrance music of the Raptors, just kinda wondering what everyone thought of it. two minutes later, it gets taken down.

I'm a mod on a lot of other forums, so I certaintly don't wanna make anyone job harder, but if someone could point me in the right direction, that would be great.


----------



## Porn Player

lmao it gt merged because we already had that thread... 


but yeah keep creating but beware we have a lot of speedy people about lol 


welcome aswell am enjoying are debate on bosh 2 good 2 get more heads up in this forum...


----------



## shookem

ok, thanks.

pleased to meet you too. i see you live in Germany, neat. do you watch / have access to, a lot of Euroleague action? Will you be keeping an eye on Slokar and Ukic for us?

anyways yeah man, I look for to well-thought-out, constructive debates as well.


and to everyone (I guess):

I may seem harsh on the Raps, but I do love them. I'm almost 25 and have been a basketball fan forever. The day that it was annouced that Toronto would get a franchise was one of the best days of my life (I was 14 back then, what can I say), the day they annouced the team's name would be the Rapstors wasn't so good, lol. 
But yeah, in the teams history I've probably seen as many games on TV as anyone else. funny enough, dispite living in Toronto, I've never been to a game at the ACC (I went to a few at the Skydome, er RogersCentre).
So I may be a little tough on the team at times, but it comes from a position of true superfan sports caring.


----------



## Porn Player

trust we all get a little harsh on this board ask vinces mother....


and i get 2 see some yet am british forces out in germany so my TV connection is delivered straight from england... and england is not a great fan of basketball never mind the other european countries playing it... i will catch a few games here and there due to the german channels i reacieve so i will update if i so happen to catch one.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Anybody else watching a midget 2 out of 3 falls tag team match right now?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Alright - Cowboy Lang and the Haiti Kid beat Little Tokyo and some other small dude, two falls to none.

Great match.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Professor Tanaka rules! One chop to the neck and he wins.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Next up - Pretty Boy Sharpe vs Bob Backlund.... another classic. $10 a month well wasted.


----------



## lakerfan8

If you could play on one court, with any player in the world, where and who would it be?
(they can also have died)

for me it would be this court by my house with kobe


----------



## adhir1

ACC hardwood baby....agaisnt Steve Nash or John Stockton..besst floor generals and tell them to give me some tips...or Mugsy Bogues...ask him what he did to get into the league...


----------



## Porn Player

umm tuff 

staples center or ACC or rucker with carter...


----------



## Benis007

Boston Garden with Bill Russell


----------



## Crossword

skip_dawg! said:


> umm tuff
> 
> staples center or ACC or rucker with carter...


 Hah, I think he meant the player's already dead, not the player would have died after.


----------



## madman

ACC, Steve Nash

Anyone notice what happens when you put your mouse over someone's reputation boxes?


----------



## Crossword

Umm yeah like a year ago


----------



## Turkish Delight

That is so 1991.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Umm yeah like a year ago


 hater

check out the video in my forum


----------



## Crossword

No... THIS is so 1991...


----------



## madman

^ Idiot im in school


----------



## Benis007

madman said:


> hater
> 
> check out the video in my forum


Nasty flick.. well done.


----------



## speedythief

The rating for this thread went down. Who's been slagging it?


----------



## adhir1

its winters fault i tell...shes screwing us all over..BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
no winter.....


----------



## Porn Player

^^agreed its a ***** 


any one here ever writ in blank verse? iambic pentameter mean anything? cos i gtta do a poem for my english class and its so friggin ard


----------



## Slasher

Anybody notice that the Clippers are at the top of the Western Conferece, the Kings are at the bottom, and New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets are 8th?

Things are messed in the NBA...


----------



## shookem

sorry, we don't discuss that writer on this board, no matter where you hide it. thanks. speedy.


----------



## adhir1

shookem said:


> sorry, we don't discuss that writer on this board, no matter where you hide it. thanks. speedy.



hahahha...speedy is seriously enforcing that rule..hahha


----------



## Slasher

shookem said:


> sorry, we don't discuss that writer on this board, no matter where you hide it. thanks. speedy.


Which writer is that? -------?


----------



## Slasher

Whats the situation with the Raptors draft picks this year? Is the pick that we owe to Charlotte protected?


----------



## shookem

oh poop, 
I didn't know I was going against a board rule, and i certainly wasn't trying to hide anything.

simply, i was just trying to post a link for a well written article by a writer i respect.

sorry, i didn't mean to offend anyone or fuel an on-going feud. 

*sidenote, couldn't the mods have at least mentioned the what the post was about, that way I wouldn't look like a criminal and they wouldn't look like people eager to censor.


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> oh poop,
> I didn't know I was going against a board rule, and i certainly wasn't trying to hide anything.
> 
> simply, i was just trying to post a link for a well written article by a writer i respect.
> 
> sorry, i didn't mean to offend anyone or fuel an on-going feud.
> 
> *sidenote, couldn't the mods have at least mentioned the what the post was about, that way I wouldn't look like a criminal and they wouldn't look like people eager to censor.


No. The mods here are unreasonable.


----------



## shookem

no really, what's up?

speedy i see you've edited a bunch of posts today, why?


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> no really, what's up?
> 
> speedy i see you've edited a bunch of posts today, why?


Many moons ago said writer's articles were discussed ad nauseum on this board, typically with everyone getting angry with his drivel and whatnot. After a while it got to be the same repetition here as it was in his work.

Said writer wrote an article about the quote-unquote internet fans who didn't like him and thought he was too negative, in which he essentially slammed them. It was a tipping point at which we decided that not only does he read the message boards, he seeks the personal attention and revels in being Mr. dark cloud over the Raptors franchise.

So we decided to stop discussing him and his work, both to improve the dialogue on the site (in a manner of speaking) and continue a silent protest against his naysaying nonsense.

While we don't punish anyone who mentions him, we (moderators) do go out of our way to clear the brush and make sure the decision stands.


----------



## shookem

wicked, thanks for taking the time to explain things.

i disagree, but rather then beating a horse that died around here a long time ago, i'll follow the rules, since you informed me.

and all this time i thought you edited my post because i didn't say happy birthday to you...lol jk


----------



## Porn Player

lol u badass shookem


----------



## Crossword

hahaha, said writer came to my school last year for someone's media presentation (I used Chuck for mine).

For the best, I skipped class that day.


----------



## madman

why i would have stayed and made him look like an *******


----------



## Slasher

Who is this writer that you speak of?


----------



## speedythief

Slasher said:


> Who is this writer that you speak of?


Life does not stop and start at your convenience.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Slasher said:


> Who is this writer that you speak of?


kcuhcseF


----------



## speedythief

vigilante said:


> kcuhcseF


Looks like Khrushchev when you spell it like that.


----------



## Slasher

speedythief said:


> Life does not stop and start at your convenience.


Right back at you.


----------



## Crossword

Come on Slash, don't act like you're so oblivious.


----------



## speedythief

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Come on Slash, don't act like you're so oblivious.


And he asked earlier who good players in the 06 draft class might be.

C'mon, slash, get on the bus. You're holding everyone up.





The "world stopping" comment is a joke from The Big Lebowski. The guy in my avatar says it. Not meant to offend. I just wish somebody had seen that movie so my references wouldn't seem like insults. Same thing happened with Air Fly elsewhere on the site.


----------



## Crossword

hah... anyway....

ever made bread? It's a *****. Especially when it's whole grain and there's no chocolate in it and you're in atlantic time and you have to lose sleep over it.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> hah... anyway....
> 
> ever made bread? It's a *****. Especially when it's whole grain and there's no chocolate in it and you're in atlantic time and you have to lose sleep over it.


 yea that happens to me all the time, aint that a *****




:uhoh:


----------



## Benis007

speedythief said:


> And he asked earlier who good players in the 06 draft class might be.
> 
> C'mon, slash, get on the bus. You're holding everyone up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "world stopping" comment is a joke from The Big Lebowski. The guy in my avatar says it. Not meant to offend. I just wish somebody had seen that movie so my references wouldn't seem like insults. Same thing happened with Air Fly elsewhere on the site.


Classic movie










check out http://www.lebowskifest.com - huge cult following.

for some reason everytime i watch it i have a craving for white russians.


----------



## madman

Benis007 said:



> Classic movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out http://www.lebowskifest.com - huge cult following.
> 
> for some reason everytime i watch it i have a craving for white russians.


 speedy if you want that poster head to sportsposterwarehouse.com they have that


----------



## speedythief

^ An even more obscure reference to the movie. I don't really feel like explaining that one every time somebody sees that poster. Thanks, though.

And CrookedJ--I figured you'd seen it. Kind of like a light stoner film.


----------



## Benis007

speedythief said:


> ^ An even more obscure reference to the movie. I don't really feel like explaining that one every time somebody sees that poster. Thanks, though.
> 
> And CrookedJ--I figured you'd seen it. Kind of like a light stoner film.


Her life is in your hands... her life is in your hands


----------



## JS03

Just snowed in Winnipeg... atleast 20 - 40cm high
Oh man my back is hurting like crazy, from shoveling the snow..


----------



## Slasher

You got that much snow just today? Sweet.....


----------



## JS03

Yeah, that aint sweet...it's pretty harsh, alot of cars are getting stuck on the roads, buses are being stalled and shovelling sucks. I need to buy a snowblower..


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Yeah, that aint sweet...it's pretty harsh, alot of cars are getting stuck on the roads, buses are being stalled and shovelling sucks. I need to buy a snowblower..


 hopefully your reward is a raptors win


----------



## madman

anyone have icoke pin #s i am prepared to offer some of my points and rep for them


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> hopefully your reward is a raptors win


That might take awhile..


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Just snowed in Winnipeg... atleast 20 - 40cm high
> Oh man my back is hurting like crazy, from shoveling the snow..


that's insane...look on the bright side possible snowday.

I think we are getting like 1-5 cm tonight in southern ontario.


----------



## JS03

Original ScarFace said:


> that's insane...look on the bright side possible snowday.
> 
> I think we are getting like 1-5 cm tonight in southern ontario.


nope... no snowdays for us in the peg.. we never cancel school, even if there's a harsh blizzard and it's -40 degreees.


----------



## Benis007

Move to Texas like I did.


----------



## Crossword

Benis007 said:


> Move to Texas like I did.


 I hate snow... but there's just some things I'd never do...


----------



## adhir1

i swearto god i hate the winter...ive lived here my whole life and since i became a teenager and stopped playing in the snow ive hated winter soo much...and now i have to go buy a new jackets...start shovelling the snow, be cold all the time...i hate winter.....


----------



## Benis007

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I hate snow... but there's just some things I'd never do...


All I can say is one thing.

Outside basketball year round.


----------



## Slasher

Anyone know what ever happened to the two female Sportsnetnews analysts? One was something Vance and the other was Hazel Mae (sp?).

I just noticed that they havn't been on Sportsnetnews for a while.


----------



## speedythief

Hazel is doing news in the New England area. I think Boston but I'm not sure.

I didn't know Jody Vance was gone.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Slasher said:


> Anyone know what ever happened to the two female Sportsnetnews analysts? One was something Vance and the other was Hazel Mae (sp?).
> 
> I just noticed that they havn't been on Sportsnetnews for a while.


They both thought they were hotter then they actually were, pulled power plays for more $ and lost.


----------



## CrookedJ

speedythief said:


> Hazel is doing news in the New England area. I think Boston but I'm not sure.
> 
> I didn't know Jody Vance was gone.



There was some free aAg I got at the beer story that had an interview with Jody as well as Jennifer Hedger (TSN) and Frolic from the Score. It said that Jody Vance was now working in NJ. Maybe Vince hooked her up . . . lol


----------



## Benis007

CrookedJ said:


> There was some free aAg I got at the beer story that had an interview with Jody as well as Jennifer Hedger (TSN) and Frolic from the Score. It said that Jody Vance was now working in NJ. Maybe Vince hooked her up . . . lol


Hedger went to Western.. She hot.


----------



## Crossword

There's no Sportsnet up here in northern NB. I feel so bad for these people.


----------



## AirJordan™

Slasher said:


> Anyone know what ever happened to the two female Sportsnetnews analysts? One was something Vance and the other was Hazel Mae (sp?).
> 
> I just noticed that they havn't been on Sportsnetnews for a while.


Im pretty sure Hazel Mae went to Boston (NESN) and Jody Vance, I don't know about her. Theres a new female Sportsnetnews analyst named Martine Gaillard or something like that.


----------



## Slasher

Budweiser_Boy said:


> There's no Sportsnet up here in northern NB. I feel so bad for these people.


What are you doing there?


----------



## Crossword

Katimavik


----------



## shookem

hey guys,
thx for telling me I was a little harsh towards bullocks....I haven't been doing to well lately.....I'm hopped up on T3's and have been in and out of the hosiptal for the last couple of days (thus way I've been around here so much).
anyways, please, if I go off on someone, let me know. I'm not a dickhead, but probably have been acting like it lately.
thx
-shookem.


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> hey guys,
> thx for telling me I was a little harsh towards bullocks....I haven't been doing to well lately.....I'm hopped up on T3's and have been in and out of the hosiptal for the last couple of days (thus way I've been around here so much).
> anyways, please, if I go off on someone, let me know. I'm not a dickhead, but probably have been acting like it lately.
> thx
> -shookem.


That would explain the rep I got from you..

jokes

be careful with those pills, they are harsh on your stomach.


----------



## Crossword

shookem said:


> hey guys,
> thx for telling me I was a little harsh towards bullocks....I haven't been doing to well lately.....I'm hopped up on T3's and have been in and out of the hosiptal for the last couple of days (thus way I've been around here so much).
> anyways, please, if I go off on someone, let me know. I'm not a dickhead, but probably have been acting like it lately.
> thx
> -shookem.


 haha, dude it's all gravy. There's nothing wrong with some healthy activity on this board... considering we need to pick it up anyway.


----------



## Turkish Delight

What happend to all the Member Of The Month threads?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Oh wait, I remember, I just kept winning.. Over and Over again. :biggrin:


----------



## Benis007

We should start the Humblest Member of the Month thread


----------



## Crossword

Benis007 said:


> We should start the Humblest Member of the Month thread


 I would win every month.


----------



## CrookedJ

Turkish Delight said:


> What happend to all the Member Of The Month threads?


I would support starting it up again, as long as everyone votes for me.


----------



## AirJordan™

I smell two wins for the Raptors against Sacramento and Golden State. Mini 2-game winning streak to finish off the west coast trip.


----------



## Crossword

AirJordan™ said:


> I smell two wins for the Raptors against Sacramento and Golden State. Mini 2-game winning streak to finish off the west coast trip.


 I hope you have a good nose then...


----------



## Porn Player

agreed


----------



## Turkish Delight

CrookedJ said:


> I would support starting it up again, as long as everyone votes for me.


Nevermind then.


----------



## CrookedJ

Turkish Delight said:


> Nevermind then.



Then I fully support the cancelation of the poster of the month. :biggrin:


----------



## Porn Player

lol... how bout poster of the day or week


----------



## Crossword

Guys, here's the real reason we can't have any poster of the day, week, month, whatevers.... it's because I'd win every time.


----------



## ajballer

i love the raptors :banana: :banana: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## ajballer

vigilante said:


> How old are you guys? I'm 14 Grade nine


wow this thread started so funny. 14 years old on page 13 and 17 years old on page 167


----------



## bigbabyjesus

^ I would welcome you to the forum.. but.. your a G-Unit fan.


----------



## Porn Player

and he red the whole damn thread by the luks of things but welcome lol


----------



## Crossword

ahahaha I saw a hockey game last night in a town about 45 minutes away... and those who know me know that I don't give two ****s about hockey, so I spent more time yelling at this couple that was making out on the other side of the arena n making a scene as usual, haha good times. Then we went to the bar and got smashed.


----------



## Porn Player

lol sounds like gd times... i spent last nite in watchin lost lol recoverin from the nite b4


----------



## shookem

skip_dawg! said:


> lol sounds like gd times... i spent last nite in watchin lost lol recoverin from the nite b4


Lost, the only show that takes my viewing away from sports.
I watched the Lakers / Nets game, pretty good, actually the game sucked untill late in the third.

That Bynum kid can play, he's waaay to young, but he is begining to catch on.


----------



## Porn Player

yeah i dropped him from my fantasy team bt i nu he had mad potential...

and am only up to episode 5 of lost lol jus bought the box set am in for a long nitte 2 nite lol


----------



## shookem

re: lost
you my friend are in for a great treat! Let me know when you'll all caught up.

PS, I may be in love with Kate.


----------



## Porn Player

lol am guessin she is the 1 that was the murderer? she is so nice her body is amazin...

the sister with the blonde hair that speaks bad french is really nice aswelll...

star of the show the fat dude who passed out while the doctor pulled out the shrapnel lol loved it....


----------



## shookem

yeah, I'm not spoiling, but don't get too attached to all those characters......


----------



## Porn Player

lol yeah i guessed that bear thing mite munch up the fatty first give him a good meal


----------



## Porn Player

skip_dawg! said:


> lol yeah i guessed that bear thing mite munch up the fatty first give him a good meal


he aint been ate as of yet bt am only half way threw episode 10... damn this lost stuff is amazing


----------



## madman

skip_dawg! said:


> he aint been ate as of yet bt am only half way threw episode 10... damn this lost stuff is amazing


 lost sucks, Prison Break is where its at


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp

i got mad love for the raptors!


----------



## AirJordan™

Next 10 games W/L predictions:

@ Washington - Lose
vs Lakers - Lose
@ Charlotte - Win
vs Chicago - Win
vs Golden State - Win
vs Philadelphia - Lose
@ Orlando - Win
@ Houston - Win
@ San Antonio - Lose
@ Detroit - Lose


----------



## adhir1

@ Washington - Lose
vs Lakers - win
@ Charlotte - Win
vs Chicago - loose
vs Golden State - Win
vs Philadelphia - win
@ Orlando - Win
@ Houston - loose
@ San Antonio - Lose
@ Detroit - Lose


----------



## shookem

@ Washington - Lose
vs Lakers - Lose
@ Charlotte - Win
vs Chicago - Lose
vs Golden State - Lose
vs Philadelphia - Lose
@ Orlando - Win
@ Houston - Win
@ San Antonio - Lose
@ Detroit - Lose

3-7


----------



## CrookedJ

madman said:


> lost sucks, Prison Break is where its at


Booooooooooooo Lost rules! :clap:


----------



## Crossword

We're beating Orlando, that's all I know.


----------



## CrookedJ

vs Lakers - Win
@ Charlotte - Lose
vs Chicago - Win
vs Golden State - Lose
vs Philadelphia - Win
@ Orlando - Win
@ Houston - Win
@ San Antonio - Lose
@ Detroit - Lose


----------



## speedythief

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> i got mad love for the raptors!


I give props to the world, translation: respect.

-- ITAS, James Lipton


----------



## lakers9104

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> i got mad love for the raptors!


 HES GoT MAD LoVE FOR THE LAKERS LIKE I DO


----------



## Porn Player

crookedj am with you and i aint never herd of prison break lol...


----------



## speedythief

Go to Raptors.com and click on the link under the Chris Bosh photo of the week, the one with him beside some Christmas trees. The caption is...

"Chrish Bosh shows off the tree he helped decoration for the Festival of Trees Auction."

Nice. Drunk talk on nba.com/raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Argh, I got an Middle Ages and Renaissance Exam tonight at 7 PM, and a Technology And The Environment Exam Thursday at 9 AM. :curse:


----------



## Benis007

Sorry I haven't been very active recently, I have been uber busy at work.


----------



## adhir1

we should make a thread that lets everybody vent baout exam time horror....


----------



## Benis007

We should make a thread with eachother's essays


----------



## speedythief

adhir1 said:


> we should make a thread that lets everybody vent baout exam time horror....


I'm so stressed out right now I might freak. I need ~78% on a test tomorrow to pass a class. The highest mark I think I've ever had on a test in one of that teacher's classes is like 65%. If I can't get'er'dun it sets me back a year.


----------



## adhir1

speedythief said:


> I'm so stressed out right now I might freak. I need ~78% on a test tomorrow to pass a class. The highest mark I think I've ever had on a test in one of that teacher's classes is like 65%. If I can't get'er'dun it sets me back a year.


i hear u man...although im not really in the situation you are in, i have to maintain an average for one of my classes to get a scholarship....so im getting a 85 in the class, and have to keep my average above an 80, and this final is worth 60% of the grade... so have to study for the exam and keep my mark up..so yah in conclusion university sucks, dont you go to queens to? i heard its preety hard at queens...


----------



## speedythief

^ I went to Queens between 2000/04.

Now I'm doing another program at a community college. A totally unrelated civil engineering thing. Lots of math (calculus, physics) which has always been my worst subject. Sometimes I don't know what the hell I'm doing here.

I probably should've gone to U-Ottawa. They offered me a pile of money. I would've had my tuition paid for plus extra for four years. Goes to show that sometimes 17 year olds can't decide their future--go figure!


----------



## Benis007

i'm a big bedouin fan.. looks as if they are hitting it big in canada these days


----------



## Crossword

Yes! The Deftones are playing Arrow Hall in Missisauga on April 13th.... which is when, coincidentally, I WILL BE IN ONTARIO!!!! WHOOOOOOOOOO :headbang:


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> I probably should've gone to U-Ottawa. They offered me a pile of money. I would've had my tuition paid for plus extra for four years. Goes to show that sometimes 17 year olds can't decide their future--go figure!


Algonquin might be one of my options but honestly (and i hate to say it) i cant stand not being able to watch Raptor games and that is a big part of the reason i want to stay in the GTA


----------



## speedythief

madman said:


> Algonquin might be one of my options but honestly (and i hate to say it) i cant stand not being able to watch Raptor games and that is a big part of the reason i want to stay in the GTA


Ask SkywalkerAC what that's like. Some nights it seems he's just about at the brink of insanity.

Then again, if you have a _fever_ for Raptors _purple_, a _torrent_ of emotion for the home team, don't let it get you _down low_ one _bit_.


----------



## speedythief

Benis007 said:


> We should make a thread with eachother's essays


Anybody want one on stream origins? I'm about to get at it.


----------



## adhir1

Ok Ladies Here Is The Deal.....r U Ready????



Im Done Exams...and Im Done School For 3 Weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ohh Im Happpppppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhubarb

speedythief said:


> Then again, if you have a _fever_ for Raptors _purple_, a _torrent_ of emotion for the home team, don't let it get you _down low_ one _bit_.


You must be so proud with that effort speedy


----------



## Porn Player

lol yeah and he shud be....


well i break up from college in 1 week yesterday cnt w8!!!

gt a monsta party going down on saturday off 2 hamburg (a really big city think toronto bt in germany) its ma mates 18th so that shud be good!

any u's eva had tonsilitis? all i can say is its such a *****


----------



## Benis007

speedythief said:


> Anybody want one on stream origins? I'm about to get at it.


She hot Speeds... who is the chick in your avatar?


----------



## shookem

Anyone know a good source to find out what channel Raptors games are on.
Usually I'll check here in the game thread, or go on yahoo sports.

The game on Friday is the one I'm wondering about yahoo says it's on RapsTV and FxBy, but makes no mention of it being on a basic cable station (TSN is playing a hockey game).

Anyone have any clue?
Does anyone know if RapsTV has any 'exclusive games'? ala LeafsTV? That would suck and be a bad move for this franchise.


----------



## speedythief

^ Check CrookedJ's sig.

http://www.nbatv-secure.com/


----------



## shookem

speedythief said:


> ^ Check CrookedJ's sig.
> 
> http://www.nbatv-secure.com/


Wicked, thx. That site is awesome, gotta bookmark that one.

and look sportsnet has the TWolves / Spurs game tonight! No more wasting time watching 'American Next Top Model' while a game is going on somewhere....ok fine I just like ANTM... :banana: 

Anyways thanks that's a great site that I'll check daily.


----------



## speedythief

How is the weather, Torontonians?

We're getting dumped on. First we got 20cm, now we're getting a nice layer of freezing rain to top it off.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

You guys all stressing out about your exams, I'm stressing out about getting into university.......I don't think it should be a problem getting in but i'm still pretty worried. I plan on applying to Waterloo, Laurier, Ottawa and probably another one. If you guys want to pimp up your school :biggrin: feel free any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## madman

argh it sucks shovelling by the time your done you have to do it again so i basicly said **** it and watched tv


----------



## shookem

wait for it, wait for it...there it is post #800! I guess it's a milestone?


----------



## CrookedJ

shookem said:


> wait for it, wait for it...there it is post #800! I guess it's a milestone?


Sure why not!Good job, you did it in a hurry!


----------



## Crossword

shookem said:


> wait for it, wait for it...there it is post #800! I guess it's a milestone?


 Nice nice, 800 already, that's a lot of posts!

By the way, you have the same birthday as my little brother... lol.


----------



## shookem

CrookedJ said:


> Sure why not!Good job, you did it in a hurry!


yeah, I've had some bad luck with my health and have been confined to my apartment for about a mouth....that pretty much explains how I reached it so fast.

that and I really like this site, I used to be a member of the forum on the offical team site. Unfortunatly it seemed to have too many immature members and real convo's where hard to come by.

all in all, my number of posts is more a reflection of the quality of the other members posts. I wouldn't respond if it was senseless.

thx for letting me frequent this little corner of the internet.


----------



## CrookedJ

shookem said:


> yeah, I've had some bad luck with my health and have been confined to my apartment for about a mouth....that pretty much explains how I reached it so fast.
> 
> that and I really like this site, I used to be a member of the forum on the offical team site. Unfortunatly it seemed to have too many immature members and real convo's where hard to come by.
> 
> all in all, my number of posts is more a reflection of the quality of the other members posts. I wouldn't respond if it was senseless.
> 
> thx for letting me frequent this little corner of the internet.


Yeah I joined that team message board breifly - i thought as it was team sanctioned there might be players or coaches pushed to post something on occasion. But the content blew, and everyone has such ridiculous graphic signatures that is distracting to even read it.


----------



## shookem

CrookedJ said:


> and everyone has such ridiculous graphic signatures that is distracting to even read it.



OMG, you just reminded me. I not going to sit and diss another site that I'm sure someone worked hard on, but those sig where horrible!

Best thing about BBB, text based sigs only! that and members that have actually seen a basketball game.


----------



## Crossword

Yeah, we're a pretty chill bunch.


----------



## CrookedJ

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, we're a pretty chill bunch.


We do what we can. :cheers:


----------



## CrookedJ

In other news I'm learning to play the Banjo. If you live in an apartment, and you think your neighbours suck, you're wrong unless they are learning to play the banjo! So loud, you can't quietly play a banjo.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Slasher

Would anyone do this deal?

Toronto trades Jalen Rose to New York for Jerome James and Maurice Taylor.

Keep in mind that we'd have to take a chance on James and that Taylor's contract comes off the books the same time that Jalen's does.


----------



## Porn Player

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, we're a pretty chill bunch.



Indeed we are... Not that we cant get hyped cos when the raps go on their playoff run next year ima be not so chilled lol!!


----------



## AirJordan™

Its looking good for the Raps. The Raptors played an exciting game tonight against the Pacers and pulled off that W. Now we're on a mini two-game winning streak. 

The Raps finish off December with a 7-7 record.

The next seven games we play are against Atlanta, Orlando, Houston, New Jersey, Chicago, Charlotte and New York. I think we can at least win five of those games, Houston and New Jersey being the exception. 

The future is looking bright for this team.


----------



## JS03

^ oh yup.
Anyways, I was checkin out the Celtics Kings game on The Score and noticed that the Raptor







was at the game... Did anyone else see that?.. Why is he there?...


----------



## AirJordan™

hahhahah lol......i guess he was chillin in sacremento. Was it like mascots day or something?


----------



## AirJordan™

So what yall doing today?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hey guys, hope you all had a great New Year's Eve last night!


----------



## AirJordan™

Yeah not really. I havent been feeling well lately. Ive already vomitted 3 times already today.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Turkish Delight said:


> Hey guys, hope you all had a great New Year's Eve last night!


Cheah!!!


----------



## madman

Yup good times had by all


----------



## shookem

Just became a SM!

yep, it's offical, I'm now a big timer...lol.


----------



## AirJordan™

sweeeeet. congrats. :clap:


----------



## AirJordan™

Wow this winter is really screwed up. Its January and theres no snow on the ground.


----------



## Porn Player

wow congratz shookem, think am the only guy who has been here as long as i have that isnt an SM...


----------



## shookem

skip_dawg! said:


> wow congratz shookem, think am the only guy who has been here as long as i have that isnt an SM...


thx guys.

Yeah you must be, you've got the custom Avay and title, I actually thought you were.


----------



## Benis007

AirJordan™ said:


> Wow this winter is really screwed up. Its January and theres no snow on the ground.


no snow on the ground in london?? crazy

last spring it poured down snow at the end of april. enough to make me move to texas


----------



## Porn Player

shookem said:


> thx guys.
> 
> Yeah you must be, you've got the custom Avay and title, I actually thought you were.



lol shhhh, av been around that long their was a flaw and i took full advantage :biggrin:


----------



## shookem

skip_dawg! said:


> lol shhhh, av been around that long their was a flaw and i took full advantage :biggrin:



Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## JS03

shookem said:


> Just became a SM!
> 
> yep, it's offical, I'm now a big timer...lol.


nice... love the black bold font


----------



## JS03

I Almost forgot... 
It's my *ONE YEAR anniversary* here at Basketballboards.net :biggrin: 


V My First post V lol
01-05-2005, 04:49 PM


Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Omg I hate it when Tsn, The score, Rsn always show HOckey.....
> :upset:
> 
> They always have to talk about hockey everyday thats ticking me off.....:sigh:
> 
> someday im gonna email one of them to fricken quit the damn hockey reports....
> lets sign a petition !!! whos with me!!...
> 
> I guess noone cuz im new... and wierd...:laugh:


----------



## Benis007

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I Almost forgot...
> It's my *ONE YEAR anniversary* here at Basketballboards.net :biggrin:
> 
> 
> V My First post V lol
> 01-05-2005, 04:49 PM


thats awesome, congrats

now give me some Ucash


----------



## Turkish Delight

Benis007 said:


> thats awesome, congrats
> 
> now give me some Ucash


Stop the insanity!


And by the way, congratulations Juzt_SicK03.


----------



## adhir1

damn winter has set in, and getting cold in the TO, i hate winter


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> damn winter has set in, and getting cold in the TO, i hate winter


Same. But we should be happy, I went to Montreal for New Years and it was -18 during the day. It's ridiculous up there.


----------



## shookem

adhir1 said:


> damn winter has set in, and getting cold in the TO, i hate winter


It's going to warm up this weekend.


----------



## shookem

Sweet Heat/Suns game on SportsNet Ontario!


----------



## JS03

> damn winter has set in, and getting cold in the TO, i hate winter


I think the weather is messed up.
Right now in Winnipeg it's (PLUS) *+1*... How the hell is it above 0 in January. It's supposed to be *-20 to -30* right now.

I ain't complaining, I'm very happy about this weather
But it's kinda warm here this time around don't ya think...


----------



## Porn Player

Yea its pretty darn cold out in Germany its the wind when that hits you its horrible...

oh and i just made the mistake of wandering into the lakers forum damn that place is fugly!


----------



## AirJordan™

Yeah I think global warming is kicking in. Never seen it this warm in January. Well...its starting to start to snow again....


----------



## shookem

yeah, it's been snowing here for about six, seven hours? I'm right by the lake so sometimes it lingers but it's a lot of snow in not a lot of time.

Anyone seen "The day after tommorrow"?

Not a bad movie, I just didn't like it because, basically "Canada's ****ed".


----------



## madman

shookem said:


> yeah, it's been snowing here for about six, seven hours? I'm right by the lake so sometimes it lingers but it's a lot of snow in not a lot of time.
> 
> Anyone seen "The day after tommorrow"?
> 
> Not a bad movie, I just didn't like it because, basically "Canada's ****ed".


 yeah that really sucked


----------



## adhir1

Day After Tomorow is quite possible the worst movies i have ever seen. I mean honestly yah i understand it a movie, and for entertainment purpose, but they have to be a little realistic, like how can you walk from Philly to New York city, in like 40 below temperatures. Only good part about that movie was the graphics..they wer preety damn good...


----------



## AirJordan™

Yeah we had to watch that movie last year for school...

Awww school starts again tomorrow....booo.....


----------



## madman

AirJordan™ said:


> Yeah we had to watch that movie last year for school...
> 
> Awww school starts again tomorrow....booo.....


 i know, man next week im gonna be soo tired after school and work


----------



## JS03

^ Oh man, I have school tomorrow aswell. And I have an Exam the day after.


----------



## CrookedJ

Just posting to check out my fancy dancy new Italicized user name.

. . . Its pretty cool . . .I guess


----------



## madman

CrookedJ said:


> Just posting to check out my fancy dancy new Italicized user name.
> 
> . . . Its pretty cool . . .I guess


 that is the reason this thread exists


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> ^ Oh man, I have school tomorrow aswell. And I have an Exam the day after.


I had classes last Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## AirJordan™

Our teacher assigned us a book report and we have to write a 5 minute long speech, on our first day back at school.

And oh yeah, I have basketball practice at 7;45 a.m tomorrow mornning..........daamn..........i hate morning practices.


----------



## adhir1

AirJordan™ said:


> Our teacher assigned us a book report and we have to write a 5 minute long speech, on our first day back at school.
> 
> And oh yeah, I have basketball practice at 7;45 a.m tomorrow mornning..........daamn..........i hate morning practices.


i was reading ur post and wondering to myslef, who still writes book reports??? and then so ur age....ahh the feeling of being yooung...i loverd writing book reports...they must be soo easy nowaday with the internet and all huh?


----------



## speedythief

^ Sparknotes. Good from grade school to university.


----------



## Benis007

guys.. enjoy school while you can.

I am up every morning by 6:30 am, get home at 5:30 pm, monday-friday, with 4 weeks of vacation.

university is a cake walk, only tough part is that they don't care if you show up or not.


----------



## AirJordan™

adhir1 said:


> they must be soo easy nowaday with the internet and all huh?


Yeah the internet has certainly made life/school easier.


----------



## adhir1

AirJordan™ said:


> Yeah the internet has certainly made life/school easier.


hahahha...u made your age 50 now?


----------



## AirJordan™

:clown:


----------



## AirJordan™

Holy **** its so warm here its not even funny, theres no snow on the ground anymore. It feels like ****ing spring. Me and some of the guys were playing basketball outside, yeah, OUTSIDE. I feel like playing football, but its too muddy.

8 DEGREES CELCIUS!! Im lovin it.


----------



## madman

AirJordan™ said:


> Holy **** its so warm here its not even funny, theres no snow on the ground anymore. It feels like ****ing spring. Me and some of the guys were playing basketball outside, yeah, OUTSIDE. I feel like playing football, but its too muddy.
> 
> 8 DEGREES CELCIUS!! Im lovin it.


 Global warming is coming :uhoh:


----------



## nwt

Why does every thhread have 5 stars all of a sudden?
I know what the stars are, but it's there for evvverryyyy thread


----------



## shookem

madman said:


> Global warming is coming :uhoh:


maybe, but the weather outside, today has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Global warming is coming :uhoh:


Speaking of global warming: http://onegoodmove.org/1gm/1gmarchive/002648.html


Very important address from the President of the United States concerning greenhouse gas emissions.


----------



## Benis007

Turkish Delight said:


> Speaking of global warming: http://onegoodmove.org/1gm/1gmarchive/002648.html
> 
> 
> Very important address from the President of the United States concerning greenhouse gas emissions.


Too bad the US has yet to sign the Kyoto Accord.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Speaking of global warming: http://onegoodmove.org/1gm/1gmarchive/002648.html
> 
> 
> Very important address from the President of the United States concerning greenhouse gas emissions.



someone has been paying attention in POLS 1000 hahhaa....


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> Too bad the US has yet to sign the Kyoto Accord.



And when Hapers wins, he'll pull us out.


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> someone has been paying attention in POLS 1000 hahhaa....


Haha, yeah man. First lecture I've gone to in a long time. I missed lecture and my tutorial today because I was too sick. I did end up going to my 2:30 class though.


----------



## AirJordan™

Nevermind, I made a thread for it instead.

-EDITED-


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Haha, yeah man. First lecture I've gone to in a long time. I missed lecture and my tutorial today because I was too sick. I did end up going to my 2:30 class though.



i ussually go on tuesday since i have my tutorial in the morning...but i havent gone to a thursday calss in god knows how long....


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Benis007 said:


> Too bad the US has yet to sign the Kyoto Accord.


They ratified it back in 1997, but of course you'd expect a Republican like Bush to pull out of it.....I will kill myself if the Conservatives win...


----------



## madman

Original ScarFace said:


> They ratified it back in 1997, but of course you'd expect a Republican like Bush to pull out of it.....I will kill myself if the Conservatives win...


 same, i dont know who im voting for but i know its not for his crazy ***


----------



## Turkish Delight

Conservatives have the lead according to most polls, some say they might even get a majority government. I'd usually go for NDP, however I really don't want the Conservatives to win so I'm probably going to vote Liberal.


----------



## AirJordan™

Haha, just got back from my basketball game, its snowing like a ***** outside. We blew out Jack Chambers (a tough basketball team and one of our rivals) 47-25. I got 11 points, a couple of boards and a few assists. And also, two of our players were out, one has the flu and one is suffering from mono, im so daamn happy and tired right now. Our season record: 2-0.
A real test is comming up for us on friday, we are playing Orchard Park, my coach said a few guys on that team play in the OBA......daamn we are gonna get owned, and plus we are gonna play at home. Im gonna try out for an OBA team next year 

lol i know no one cares about this smack....but yaa.....have a niice day 

Easy.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Turkish Delight said:


> Conservatives have the lead according to most polls, some say they might even get a majority government. I'd usually go for NDP, however I really don't want the Conservatives to win so I'm probably going to vote Liberal.


strategic voting that's the way to go, the thing is with all these polls is that if they are an idication that Conservatives are going to win a majority then people who are primarily leftwing or centrist who were planning on voting for NDP will vote for Liberal just so Conservatives don't get into power. These polls can ultimately be a bad thing for Steven Harper.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Original ScarFace said:


> strategic voting that's the way to go, the thing is with all these polls is that if they are an idication that Conservatives are going to win a majority then people who are primarily leftwing or centrist who were planning on voting for NDP will vote for Liberal just so Conservatives don't get into power. These polls can ultimately be a bad thing for Steven Harper.


Yeah that's pretty much what I'm rooting for right now.


----------



## kirk_2003

NDP.


----------



## Porn Player

AirJordan™ said:


> Haha, just got back from my basketball game, its snowing like a ***** outside. We blew out Jack Chambers (a tough basketball team and one of our rivals) 47-25. I got 11 points, a couple of boards and a few assists. And also, two of our players were out, one has the flu and one is suffering from mono, im so daamn happy and tired right now. Our season record: 2-0.
> A real test is comming up for us on friday, we are playing Orchard Park, my coach said a few guys on that team play in the OBA......daamn we are gonna get owned, and plus we are gonna play at home. Im gonna try out for an OBA team next year
> 
> lol i know no one cares about this smack....but yaa.....have a niice day
> 
> Easy.



propz youngin keep it rollin, and your game updates are wecolmed by me. I got the biggest tournament of the year up on the 31st and following on to the 1st in a week and abit now, and my best mate and great playa jus broke his foot on this past thursday. its a damn shame but am pretty sure i can carry this team for the win. :biggrin:


----------



## Krux

Hey guys. Im pretty new here, and I have been a Raptors fan ever since. I have been a member in the "Official Forum of the Toronto Raptors", and I just want a change of scenery. This site looks awesome.


----------



## madman

Krux said:


> Hey guys. Im pretty new here, and I have been a Raptors fan ever since. I have been a member in the "Official Forum of the Toronto Raptors", and I just want a change of scenery. This site looks awesome.


 Welcome this is the best site on the net


----------



## JS03

Krux said:


> Hey guys. Im pretty new here, and I have been a Raptors fan ever since. I have been a member in the "Official Forum of the Toronto Raptors", and I just want a change of scenery. This site looks awesome.


Welcome Aboard Krux :cheers:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Welcome!


----------



## Benis007

Krux said:


> Hey guys. Im pretty new here, and I have been a Raptors fan ever since. I have been a member in the "Official Forum of the Toronto Raptors", and I just want a change of scenery. This site looks awesome.


welcome boss man


----------



## madman

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Welcome Aboard Krux :cheers:


 nice avatar


----------



## JS03

^ Thanks


----------



## Porn Player

any of you ballers played with any future stars?


----------



## madman

what was that fire peddie site again?


----------



## Rhubarb

www.firepeddie.com

Hasn't been working for awhile though.


----------



## AirJordan™

skip_dawg! said:


> any of you ballers played with any future stars?


What do you mean? Like really good ballers that have the potential of getting scouted by a College/NBA team?


----------



## AirJordan™

Has anyone here been to the Ontario Science Centre? We are going there for a field trip. Is it even worth your time? Cause if it isnt, I aint riding a school bus for 4 hrs to T-Dot and back, just to see something crappy. Might as well stay home then.


----------



## madman

AirJordan™ said:


> Has anyone here been to the Ontario Science Centre? We are going there for a field trip. Is it even worth your time? Cause if it isnt, I aint riding a school bus for 4 hrs to T-Dot and back, just to see something crappy. Might as well stay home then.


 meh


----------



## speedythief

AirJordan™ said:


> Has anyone here been to the Ontario Science Centre? We are going there for a field trip. Is it even worth your time? Cause if it isnt, I aint riding a school bus for 4 hrs to T-Dot and back, just to see something crappy. Might as well stay home then.


Depends. Is that the one with the IMAX theatre? If you haven't seen one of those before it's worth checking out.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> Depends. Is that the one with the IMAX theatre? If you haven't seen one of those before it's worth checking out.


 Yeah it has an IMAX, but the rest of it is boring except the sports area


----------



## Crossword

Rhubarb said:


> www.firepeddie.com
> 
> Hasn't been working for awhile though.


 No kidding. Server's probably been down and for damn good reason.


----------



## AirJordan™

speedythief said:


> Depends. Is that the one with the IMAX theatre? If you haven't seen one of those before it's worth checking out.


Yeah, we are going to watch some movie about the Human Body...


----------



## Rhubarb

Budweiser_Boy said:


> No kidding. Server's probably been down and for damn good reason.


...they all come a flockin'.

BTW, avatar's working beautifully :clap:


----------



## speedythief

I don't know who this looks like, but it isn't Bosh.


----------



## AirJordan™

Lol.......thats what I thought when I first saw it.


----------



## speedythief

Looks a little like each of these guys, IMO.


----------



## Krux

madman said:


> Welcome this is the best site on the net





Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Welcome Aboard Krux :cheers:





Turkish Delight said:


> Welcome!





Benis007 said:


> welcome boss man


Thanks.


----------



## madman

with Kobe's 81 and Rob being fired i forgot to post i am done high school!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> with Kobe's 81 and Rob being fired i forgot to post i am done high school!!!!!!!!!!1


It's about time.


----------



## AirJordan™

So............whats up everyone?????


----------



## JS03

AirJordan™ said:


> So............whats up everyone?????


Nothing much, you?


----------



## speedythief

"So, do you like... stuff?"


----------



## Benis007

my favourite ralph wiggum quote

"this crayon tastes like purple"


----------



## speedythief

Benis007 said:


> my favourite ralph wiggum quote
> 
> "this crayon tastes like purple"


I prefer "these caps taste like burning."


----------



## Benis007

"My cats breathe smells like cat food"


----------



## JS03

"Hi, Super Nintendo Chalmers"


----------



## Benis007

"Mrs. Krabappel and Principal Skinner were in the closet making babies and I saw one of the babies and then the baby looked at me."


----------



## Turkish Delight

"What's a riddle?"


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> "What's a riddle?"


 "What's a battle"*


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> "What's a battle"*


Oops, I guess that's what I get for watching so much That 70s Show. 

Eric: What's with the gun trigger?
Kelso: Will you relax Eric, it's not a gun, it's a BB gun. I lost it when I was like 10 and I found it this morning burried in my backyard.
Donna: Why were you digging in your backyard?
Eric: Uhh, dinosaurs? Watch the news Donna.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Leo: You can drive my car because my license got suspended.
Hyde: Why, what did you do?
Leo: I dropped it in some soda you know, and it just hung there suspended....
...Then when I was looking at it, I ran a red light.


----------



## AirJordan™

Sweeet. No school today.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

AirJordan™ said:


> Sweeet. No school today.



How come???...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## AirJordan™

P.D. Day.........its a day when teachers/principals have meeetings and kids get the day off.


----------



## Turkish Delight

AirJordan™ said:


> P.D. Day.........its a day when teachers/principals have meeetings and kids get the day off.


I never have school on Fridays. :biggrin:


----------



## Porn Player

AirJordan™ said:


> Sweeet. No school today.



me neither well no college....

I won that bball tourny was a pretty sweet occasion my teammates played amazing and i led them like i was on a mission in the semi's against the top seed Windsor was a great day that will have great memories. damn i love winning.


----------



## JS03

AirJordan™ said:


> Sweeet. No school today.


Well, I had no school for one week, last week.


----------



## AirJordan™

Wow.......im so sick today it isn't even funny. Took today off and probably tomorrow too. Im so pi**ed cause tomorrow I have a basketball game. Ive got the flu :curse: . I guess staying healthy is more important than playing a sport.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Turkish Delight said:


> Oops, I guess that's what I get for watching so much That 70s Show.
> 
> Eric: What's with the gun trigger?
> Kelso: Will you relax Eric, it's not a gun, it's a BB gun. I lost it when I was like 10 and I found it this morning burried in my backyard.
> Donna: Why were you digging in your backyard?
> Eric: Uhh, dinosaurs? Watch the news Donna.


hahahahah, yeh saw that today too. Awww great show, too bad this is the last season, since its been going downhill since Topher and Ashton left.


----------



## adhir1

AirJordan™ said:


> Wow.......im so sick today it isn't even funny. Took today off and probably tomorrow too. Im so pi**ed cause tomorrow I have a basketball game. Ive got the flu :curse: . I guess staying healthy is more important than playing a sport.


be liek the man in ur name and play through it....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Original ScarFace said:


> hahahahah, yeh saw that today too. Awww great show, too bad this is the last season, since its been going downhill since Topher and Ashton left.


That show has been CRAP a loooooooooooonnnnnnngg time before Topher and Ashton left.

Season 1,2,and 3 are brilliance though.


----------



## JS03

My Sig is kinda packed so I gotta remove this club. Any takers?.

*Fire* *Richard Peddie* *Fan Club*
_Juzt_Sick03, madman, aizn, AirJordan™, [email protected], -James-__, MjM2xtreMe, foul_balls_


----------



## AirJordan™

Wow......what a crazy day. Went to the Ontario Science Centre. Woke up at 6 AM, left London to Toronto at 7 AM. Man, that body exibit thing was pretty sweet. We dared this kid to touch a dead mans wang and the testes for 10 bucks, and he did it.....funny but gross stuff. The Ontario Science Center is sweet. I did this test thingy and found out my vertical leap is 61 cm. I thought this trip would suck ***, but it was actually worth it.


----------



## Benis007

If you wanna see some badace stuff check out the ROM.


----------



## Nessa

hi everybody! may I join in this ongoing discussion? :clown: lol



AirJordan™ said:


> Wow......what a crazy day. Went to the Ontario Science Centre. Woke up at 6 AM, left London to Toronto at 7 AM. Man, that body exibit thing was pretty sweet. *We dared this kid to touch a dead mans wang and the testes for 10 bucks,* and he did it.....funny but gross stuff. The Ontario Science Center is sweet. I did this test thingy and found out my vertical leap is 81 cm. I thought this trip would suck ***, but it was actually worth it.


hahah! yeah the science centre is awesome, haven't been in a couple years though. I've been on that stupid bobsled ride like 128319273 times


----------



## Benis007

Nessa said:


> hi everybody! may I join in this ongoing discussion? :clown: lol
> 
> 
> 
> hahah! yeah the science centre is awesome, haven't been in a couple years though. I've been on that stupid bobsled ride like 128319273 times


I'm with you on you that. Right beside the rowing machine.


----------



## madman

I havent been posting alot this week because last friday (feb 10) my grandmother died, so i have been completly out of the loop from the raptors world and this site, the worst part is friday was my brothers birthday


----------



## JS03

I'm sorry to here that.
Just take your time and be strong.


----------



## Porn Player

condolences man...


----------



## AirJordan™

madman said:


> I havent been posting alot this week because last friday (feb 10) my grandmother died, so i have been completly out of the loop from the raptors world and this site, the worst part is friday was my brothers birthday


Im sorry to hear that man. 
Stay strong and good luck.


----------



## AirJordan™

Why is it so cold? Its gonna be like -30 tonight.


----------



## JS03

AirJordan™ said:


> Why is it so cold? Its gonna be like -30 tonight.


Yeah, it's been very cold lately. It's around -30 in the peg and with the windchill thats like just slightly above -40. Terrible weather.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I'm drunk and were getiigndeparate. Out comes the Ji,,mmy Beam's - nothign elea is left.

Good nbight.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

gODODN NGOHT alL!!!!


----------



## Lope31

Does anybody know any Canadian channels that are showing the 60 Greatest Players thing? I hate Shaw cable and I hate TNT and I hate how Shaw cable doesn't carry TNT, or else I would probably love them both.

:upset:


----------



## Slasher

Lope31 said:


> Does anybody know any Canadian channels that are showing the 60 Greatest Players thing? I hate Shaw cable and I hate TNT and I hate how Shaw cable doesn't carry TNT, or else I would probably love them both.
> 
> :upset:


Nope. Shaw can't carry TNT because its not allowed by the CRTC. If you're obsessed about getting TNT then just get an American dish.


----------



## speedythief

Mike James doesn't have children; he splits like an amoeba.


----------



## Benis007

madman said:


> I havent been posting alot this week because last friday (feb 10) my grandmother died, so i have been completly out of the loop from the raptors world and this site, the worst part is friday was my brothers birthday


really sorry to hear that boss.

hang in there.


----------



## Benis007

Slasher said:


> Nope. Shaw can't carry TNT because its not allowed by the CRTC. If you're obsessed about getting TNT then just get an American dish.


or move to the US like i did.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> Mike James doesn't have children; he splits like an amoeba.


 :laugh: that is amazing, they look identical 









Same event, look at Chris' face


----------



## madman

Sam teaching Matt how to D-up


----------



## Crossword

Hahaha, those pictures are awesome!


----------



## Benis007

madman said:


> :laugh: that is amazing, they look identical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same event, look at Chris' face


pretty positive i went to school with the girl on the right.

is Bosh pointing at her cat or woods' twig and berries?


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Lol, nice pics.

Man, Im so pissed with myself for not making the All-Star basketball team. Coach picked my boy Dan and Im happy for him but....he's a ball hog. Its all because I called my bball coach Jeff (thats his first name and he hates students callin him that) after a loss to a low seeded team, he later benched me for half a game the next game. I made the All-Star team last year, so I guess its someone else's turn.


----------



## AirJordan™

Damn it, we're supposed to get 5-10 cm of snow tonight. And I thought winter was over...


----------



## Benis007

On a warmer note it was 34 celcius in Dallas yesterday.. you you you, suckas!


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Lucky...

Wow.....just finished shovelling 15 cm of snow. Hoping for a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## Benis007

i used to live on central avenue and adelaide (still west of adelaide!!)

i feel your pain


----------



## JS03

AirJordan™ said:


> ^ Lucky...
> 
> Wow.....just finished shovelling 15 cm of snow. Hoping for a snow day tomorrow.


coooll, I just finished shovelling 10 cm of snow today. heh.


----------



## madman

Here It Is the showdown of the nba season Chris Bosh vs Cabrel Richards Madden 06 this is hilarious


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Lol yeah I saw that on The Score a while ago.


----------



## Vinsanity

I never knew my "I had a dream..." thread would turn out like this...I love it!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Oh, I almost forgot. I just got to 15,000 posts. 
Yay for me.


----------



## Benis007

who has the most posts on bbb.net


----------



## Turkish Delight

Benis007 said:


> who has the most posts on bbb.net


Petey, and it's not even close. I recently found out that he's a robot though so I'm not too surprised.

Click here for the full list.


----------



## shookem

Turkish Delight said:


> Petey, and it's not even close. I recently found out that he's a robot though so I'm not too surprised.
> 
> Click here for the full list.


You and BuddyBoy are on the first page though!

Give AirJordan a few more weeks, he'll be there.


----------



## trick




----------



## trick




----------



## trick




----------



## Benis007

am i having an acid flashback?


----------



## AirJordan™

shookem said:


> You and BuddyBoy are on the first page though!
> 
> *Give AirJordan a few more weeks, he'll be there.*


Nah.........I've cut down on the post padding (a bit).....right now im on page 14 and it'll take a while to get to page 1.


And.............SPRING BREAK has officially BEGUN!!!!!! :banana: :cheers: :cheers: :banana: :clap:


----------



## Benis007

i love college baskball


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Lol, that was random.

Go UConn & UNC.


----------



## Benis007

i dunno what it is. ever since the conference tourneys started up I have been hooked.

its my first winter in the US and most games are televised, so i am taking full advantage.


----------



## trick




----------



## AirJordan™

Wow the first day of March Break and its supposed to go up to 20˚C, but it just *HAD* to rain...


----------



## -James-

trick said:


>


 Haven't posted here in a while. That's some classic stuff there though trick.


----------



## Turkish Delight

trick said:


>


Power Rangers!


----------



## AirJordan™

trick said:


>


Lolerskates!


----------



## Benis007

whoever that is i am sure that they regret it now.

are those hammer pants?


----------



## trick

I still have my Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles track pants


----------



## Benis007

Bargain Harolds or BiWay?


----------



## trick

BiWay...never even heard of Bargain Harolds.


----------



## Benis007

trick said:


> BiWay...never even heard of Bargain Harolds.


Went out of business a long time ago.
Pretty much the same deal as Biway, unorganized bins of cheap ish.


I remeber i got the sickest plastic AK-47 that made a sound when you pulled the trigger.

How I miss my AK.


----------



## AirJordan™

So.........What are you guys doing today?


----------



## shookem

Bargain Harolds because of the creepy cartoon face they used to have all around the stores.


----------



## Benis007

If Grimace and Bert had a baby, it would look like the creepy Bargain Harolds man.


----------



## shookem

/\/\/\

My gawd, you're right man!

I also take comfort in knowing that someone in Texas is as bored as me.


----------



## Benis007

i'm keeping it "crunk" like Texas Toast.


----------



## AirJordan™

Wow, Im so bored right now its not even funny anymore. I was about to go chill at the mall with some people but not in this flood. Why does the weather always suck during March Break?


----------



## Benis007

it was 30 all weekend in texas.

don't worry the weather doesn't suck everywhere.. just london.


----------



## AirJordan™




----------



## -James-

AirJordan™ said:


> Wow, Im so bored right now its not even funny anymore. I was about to go chill at the mall with some people but not in this flood. Why does the weather always suck during March Break?


 I'm bored too but that's cause I live like half-way across the city from all my friends. And the weather is so **** so I can't go chill with them. I think I'm gonna get to go play ball later though so that's always nice.


----------



## speedythief

A lot of the shows predate most of you guys but if you're in a nostalgic mood for cartoons like My Pet Monster, The Smoggies, Ghostbusters (not The Real Ghostbusters, the other one), and Bionic 5, along with live action shows like My Secret Identity, the original Degrassi Jr. High, and more, go here...

http://www.retrojunk.com/

Wicked, wicked site.


----------



## JS03

^ been there a while back. 
That site brings back some crzy memories


----------



## Benis007

this is bringing back some memories..good call.

I miss Thunder Cats.


----------



## trick

I haven't checked the site, but hopefully M.A.S.K. is there.


----------



## AirJordan™

speedythief said:


> http://www.retrojunk.com/
> 
> Wicked, wicked site.


Very sweet site.


----------



## madman

Benis007 said:


> this is bringing back some memories..good call.
> 
> I miss Thunder Cats.


 forget that, its all about the Samurai Pizza Cats


----------



## JS03

madman said:


> forget that, its all about the Samurai Pizza Cats


oh my.. Samurai Pizza Cats was the ****.


----------



## madman

hellz yes!!!


----------



## Benis007

i think that they were a bit after my time. i remeber the show but i don't remember watching it.


----------



## shookem

I'm with you Benny, 

samuri what?

There is and forever will be only one mutant, martial art, junk-food consuming animal in my life.


But the greatest show of my early childhood had to be:


By the power of greyskull.........I .......HAVE......THE POWER!..........!!!!

My band did a cover of the He-Man theme song last summer, people went crazy for it.


----------



## -James-

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> oh my.. Samurai Pizza Cats was the ****.


That is some spectacularly fly **** right there. Worthy of rep. 

But my favourite:

<object width="425" height="700"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Tjm1hmwMWk"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Tjm1hmwMWk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## trick

Anyone here play Final Fantasy games? If so, check this out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNzFE8rNPQU&eurl=


----------



## Benis007

For the record I started a "beef" with the Knicks forum

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=250554


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> For the record I started a "beef" with the Knicks forum
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=250554


Yeah, that was really funny.


----------



## Benis007

sad i didn't get a chance to shime in while the thread was open


----------



## JS03

-James- said:


> But my favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Tjm1hmwMWk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" height="350" width="425"></object>
> 
> EDIT: I can't get it to show the whole clip. Anyone know how to expand the size of the code-box-thing?


hah, Bobby's World was awesome. I remember sitting in front of the TV every mourning watching it.


----------



## Benis007

too bad howie mandel was involved. he sucks

deal or no deal

he sucks hard.


----------



## trick

Boston Pizza...:nonono:


----------



## Benis007

If they show the Sebastien Telfair Move "Through the fire" watch it, its a sick ESPN documentry about telfair from high school in Staten Island to the NBA.

nasty ish.. one


----------



## Benis007

For the record...

- The lack of discussion today on the Raptors board hurt my feelings.

- Watching the NCAA opening round has made me wish I spent more time on my game.

- Every woman in the world has a bad or evil side.


----------



## AirJordan™

Benis007 said:


> - The lack of discussion today on the Raptors board hurt my feelings.


Yeah its been quiet lately in here...


----------



## madman

Benis007 said:


> For the record...
> 
> - The lack of discussion today on the Raptors board hurt my feelings.
> 
> - Watching the NCAA opening round has made me wish I spent more time on my game.
> 
> - Every woman in the world has a bad or evil side.


 :laugh: couldnt agree more with all of those


----------



## Benis007

two things i found today

www.monsterinawheelchair.com
- watch the video and thank me later

www.tuckermax.com
- hilarious stories of a drunk guy.


PS the michigan state line is only -3.5

i have over 60,000 Ucash on this game


----------



## trick

**** man, i hate waiting for job confirmations...


----------



## Benis007

what are you looking for?

i have a buddy in toronto that is having a rough time finding a job in PR


----------



## trick

I've actually finished the second interview for this company looking to hire a database developer. I was hoping they could call me in for a third interview or not before the weekend hits just to get it over with.


----------



## Benis007

i see

i just finished some training for SAP.

never thought i would ever see something so complex


----------



## trick

Benis007 said:


> i see
> 
> i just finished some training for SAP.
> 
> never thought i would ever see something so complex


oh gawd, i'm about to start on that tomorrow. what can you tell me about it?


----------



## Benis007

it really depends on what part you are learing, I work in order management and i know that my company did not buy the complete "package" of SAP.

its a great system to learn and knowing it will help you big time down the road since so many companies use it.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

trick said:


> Anyone here play Final Fantasy games? If so, check this out:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNzFE8rNPQU&eurl=


Bloody Brilliant. hearing those sweet final fantasy music in the background really sent chills down my spine. Always wished for a live action Final Fantasy movie, Advent Children was good but a live action would be better.


----------



## JS03

I thought Vince was wearing a raptor jersey for a second.


----------



## Benis007

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I thought Vince was wearing a raptor jersey for a second.


you just made me vomit in my mouth


----------



## shookem

wow, there's 20 bots, er, guests viewing the Raps forum right now!


----------



## trick

In the morning, I like to lay face down on my lawn in front of the rotating sprinkler. I do this @ around 6:00 AM. So I lay on my stomach, staring @ the sprinkler, while waiting for it to turn in. If it doesn't hit me in the eye, I feel like a winner for the rest of the day.

I just started last monday. Is that weird?


----------



## Benis007

yeah thats weird


----------



## AirJordan™

yep


----------



## trick

:laugh:


----------



## shookem

trick said:


> In the morning, I like to lay face down on my lawn in front of the rotating sprinkler. I do this @ around 6:00 AM. So I lay on my stomach, staring @ the sprinkler, while waiting for it to turn in. If it doesn't hit me in the eye, I feel like a winner for the rest of the day.
> 
> I just started last monday. Is that weird?


That is the coolest thing I've ever heard.

I kinda do the same thing at around 6 am. I try to get up to pee, get a glass of water, turn on the heat and close the blinds. If I can do all that without waking up, I feel like a winner.


----------



## Benis007

i wake up every mornign to george bush and a bunch of cowboys.


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> i wake up every mornign to george bush and a bunch of cowboys.


Man, ain't there a clock tower near-by?


----------



## Benis007

i know there is in Austin..

not funny.


----------



## Benis007

Memorable Dave Chappelle quotes

"i gotta go and fill up Buck Nasty's mom's dish"

"Mark a** Hooley Hoop"


----------



## madman

did anyone see CB4 on MTV Live?? it was the worst interview i have seen in my whole life


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> i know there is in Austin..
> 
> not funny.


then at least find a grassy knoll.


----------



## Benis007

actually if anyone ever comes to Dallas check out the Sixth Floor Museum. 

It is on the 6th floor of the building that lee harvey "shot" from. crazy stuff. being able to look out the window that JFK was shot from.


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> actually if anyone ever comes to Dallas check out the Sixth Floor Museum.
> 
> It is on the 6th floor of the building that lee harvey "shot" from. crazy stuff. being able to look out the window that JFK was shot from.


"shot" being key.


----------



## Benis007

If you haven't seen the Oliver Stone movie JFK, you aren't living.

great flick

cool thing about the museum is that it puts forward all the conspiracy theories. anyone that does end up going i recommend paying extra for the tape tour. as you walk through the exhibits the tape guides you through what you are looking at.


----------



## AirJordan™

Wow....I just got my report card. My mom isnt gonna be happy.


----------



## AirJordan™

Here's my report card:

*English:*
Reading - 74%
Writing - 70%
Oral and Visual Communication - 73%

*French:*
Oral Communication - 68%
Reading - 62%
Writing - 60%

*Math:*
Number Sense and Numeration - 75%
Geometry and Spatial Sense - 81%
Patterning and Algebra - 72%
Data Management and Probability - 78%

*Science and Technology* - 68%
*History* - 72%
*Geography* - 68%
*Health and Physical Education* - 92%
*Music* - 63%
*Visual Arts* - 68%
*Drama and Dance* - 75%

My mom wasn't too happy.


----------



## Vinsanity

thats some pretty good grades


----------



## AirJordan™

Posting And You...


----------



## speedythief

I watched the movie Jackie Brown tonight. I hadn't seen it in years. I think I like it better now. Bob Forster is better than I remembered; very likable character.

Anyways there was a scene I forgot about...

Max Cherry: "...alright, y'want a ten-thousand dollar bond, what've you got to put up for collatoral?"
Ordell Robbie: "Gon' have to use cash."
Max Cherry: "You have it with you?"
Ordell Robbie: "Got it right here in... my Raptor bag."


----------



## Benis007

great find


----------



## trick

Friends and I were talking about "love at first sight" and if it exists or not.

Personally, I prefer to call it "lust at first sight".


----------



## madman

****ing Bull****!!!!! I Filled In A Vaction Contest at the auto show And They Just Called To Let Me Know That I Won But I Have To Be ****ing 21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> ****ing Bull****!!!!! I Filled In A Vaction Contest at the auto show And They Just Called To Let Me Know That I Won But I Have To Be ****ing 21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Why couldn't you accept it under your mom's name or something?


----------



## madman

i dont know but i am ****ing pissed


----------



## nwt

Whatever happened to the 'Guess the Raptors score thread' for every game that was played?


----------



## AirJordan™

Yep.


----------



## madman

OMG I just had the scariest experience in my life, I was at my aunts house tonight on bayview just near the 401 and in the middle of dinner an electric transformer across the street exploded, if you watch the news they might talk about it, but i am still shaken


----------



## AirJordan™

^ That'd be scary. Hope your ok.



Man, I'm a *******. I woke up at 6;50 in the morning to get ready for school when I remembered it was Good Friday.....****

Extra Long Weekend  :clap:

Yesterday was crazily nice and the long weekend starts off with a thunderstorm 

Have a good one everybody.


----------



## anniebananerz

madman said:


> OMG I just had the scariest experience in my life, I was at my aunts house tonight on bayview just near the 401 and in the middle of dinner an electric transformer across the street exploded, if you watch the news they might talk about it, but i am still shaken


 Wow. That's freaky. Bayview and 401..? I'm having problems placing that. That's in Richmond Hill right? Oh my. I live in Richmond Hill and I can't even tell where Bayview/401 is.


----------



## madman

anniebananerz said:


> Wow. That's freaky. Bayview and 401..? I'm having problems placing that. That's in Richmond Hill right? Oh my. I live in Richmond Hill and I can't even tell where Bayview/401 is.


 naw its in North York


----------



## anniebananerz

madman said:


> naw its in North York


 oh . heh. my bad. hope you're okay now. =)


----------



## shookem

I just wanted to say that I'm eating a steak right now. And not no cheap-*** thin steak, it's thick and has a hue of pink in the middle that can only be described as vagina.

Mmmm, life is good.


----------



## madman

shookem said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm eating a steak right now. And not no cheap-*** thin steak, it's thick and has a hue of pink in the middle that can only be described as vagina.
> 
> Mmmm, life is good.


 holy crap i ate steak today also


----------



## anniebananerz

lol. what on earth are you doing eating steak and going online at the same time?


----------



## AirJordan™

shookem said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm eating a steak right now. And not no cheap-*** thin steak, *it's thick and has a hue of pink in the middle that can only be described as vagina.*
> 
> Mmmm, life is good.


 :laugh:


----------



## shookem

anniebananerz said:


> lol. what on earth are you doing eating steak and going online at the same time?



Good Q, I went to the farm to my mom's place on Sat. On Sunday I was eating steak leftovers while my g/f watch some make-over show on TV.

Makes sense now eh?


----------



## anniebananerz

shookem said:


> Good Q, I went to the farm to my mom's place on Sat. On Sunday I was eating steak leftovers while my g/f watch some make-over show on TV.
> 
> Makes sense now eh?


 lol. yup.


----------



## Benis007

i love steak and vag


----------



## Crossword

I asked this on EBB, but got no reply. But is there ANY WAY I can get LIVE TV on the internet? If you know a site then PLEASE tell me!


----------



## -James-

Does anyone have an old PS2 with an HDD they dont use?

I'm always 3 years late on these things but I just looked up this HDD thing and it looks sick. And it fits right in line with the electronic gadgets that I don't need and are way too expensive but I buy anyway.

I'd be willing to buy the HDD off anyone cause on ebay it costs way too much.


----------



## Benis007

i dunno about PS2, but i got a chip and a harddrive on my xbox, haven't bought a game in over a year. i just rent them, save them on my HD, and return the game. load times are quicker, plus my buddy installed a super nintendo and nintendo emulator.

non-stop contra on the xbox.

up up down down left right left righ b a b a select start


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> i dunno about PS2, but i got a chip and a harddrive on my xbox, haven't bought a game in over a year. i just rent them, save them on my HD, and return the game. load times are quicker, plus my buddy installed a super nintendo and nintendo emulator.
> 
> non-stop contra on the xbox.
> 
> up up down down left right left righ b a b a select start


Ok, I'm pretty clueless, but how does an emulator work?


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> Ok, I'm pretty clueless, but how does an emulator work?


Basically, the shady powers that be have found a way to save old school games as data files. A program then EMULATES the original console and runs the games the same way they ran back in the day, without having to blow dust out of the bottom of the cartridge.


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> Basically, the shady powers that be have found a way to save old school games as data files. A program then EMULATES the original console and runs the games the same way they ran back in the day, without having to blow dust out of the bottom of the cartridge.


cool so if a download an emulator on to my HD and unzip? it I'll be able to play old school games?

Do I need any extra hardware/software?

Can you get an emulator for newer systems like N64?


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> cool so if a download an emulator on to my HD and unzip? it I'll be able to play old school games?
> 
> Do I need any extra hardware/software?
> 
> Can you get an emulator for newer systems like N64?



i believe that there is a N64 emulator.


----------



## -James-

Yeah my boy has it. We play Mario Kart all day when we're at his house. ^


----------



## Pimped Out

does villanueva have the same condition as sitwell from arrested development?


----------



## shookem

Psst this boardtracker dude is giving me the creeps. Been on for like, 15 hours of something...nark!


----------



## Rhubarb

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I asked this on EBB, but got no reply. But is there ANY WAY I can get LIVE TV on the internet? If you know a site then PLEASE tell me!


Bud Boy, not sure if this counts as "live tv" per se, but have you tried using a P2P 'ware like sopcast? I use it everynow and then to catch the games live (ESPN and NBATV transmissions), but I'd say the quality of the reception varies from internet to internet, and the timing of the 'stream' is in the hands of those who 'upload it', so to speak (in other words, I don't count on it unless a game is on live at that time) 

The site, though...www.sopcast.org

Hope it's of some assistance..


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Rhubarb said:


> Bud Boy, not sure if this counts as "live tv" per se, but have you tried using a P2P 'ware like sopcast? I use it everynow and then to catch the games live (ESPN and NBATV transmissions), but I'd say the quality of the reception varies from internet to internet, and the timing of the 'stream' is in the hands of those who 'upload it', so to speak (in other words, I don't count on it unless a game is on live at that time)
> 
> The site, though...www.sopcast.org
> 
> Hope it's of some assistance..


those live streaming programs are all mostly in Chinese, but yeh you do get ESPN Asia and other channels that are probably showing the playoffs rights now.


----------



## shookem

The Raps chat has been pretty dead lately.

Pleasse don;t makke me go back to rapschat

BBb.net rock.

respect


----------



## Rhubarb

Original ScarFace said:


> those live streaming programs are all mostly in Chinese, but yeh you do get ESPN Asia and other channels that are probably showing the playoffs rights now.


I've found that too, but sopcast is one of a few who generally provide English-speaking sports channels.


----------



## anniebananerz

The Community Thread has been very quiet for a long long time.


----------



## trick

Long weekend's coming up. :banana:


----------



## anniebananerz

trick said:


> Long weekend's coming up. :banana:


 Woohoo! It's been awhile since we last had a long weekend.

What have people got in mind for the long weekend?


----------



## trick




----------



## Benis007

trick said:


> Long weekend's coming up. :banana:


we don't get Victoia Day off (because i am in the US), but the following weekend is Memorial Day and I am going to Miami to drink Mojitos and hit on hot Cuban mamsitas.

holla back


----------



## bigbabyjesus

wooh long weekend, then my prom weekend the weekend after that!!

this is the life.. and im gettin CRUNK at school tomoro


----------



## shookem

I'll be looking for a job, or rather looking for things to distract me from looking for a job.


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> I'll be looking for a job, or rather looking for things to distract me from looking for a job.


try cheap women and alcohol.

worked for me! :banana:


----------



## nwt

vigilante said:


> wooh long weekend, then my prom weekend the weekend after that!!
> 
> this is the life.. and im gettin CRUNK at school tomoro


Where are you going next year for Uni/College?


----------



## anniebananerz

vigilante said:


> wooh long weekend, then my prom weekend the weekend after that!!
> 
> this is the life.. and im gettin CRUNK at school tomoro


 have fun at prom!


----------



## JS03

wooh. 4 day weekend for me.


----------



## anniebananerz

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> wooh. 4 day weekend for me.


 four days!? lucky!


----------



## anniebananerz

the idiots living in the house behind mine were lighting fireworks in the backyard about two feet away from the wood fences. =S


----------



## shookem

I gotta say I know some forums are complaing about the influx of new members (more than 250 and joined since the lottery), but I think the Raptors forum really scored. I've written nicely put, more times in the last 48 hours than I have ever before on this forum.

We got a few really smart basketball fans in this new wave and I hope they become regulars. The Raps forum is already a heavyweight on BBB.net (4th largest forum in terms of # of posts behind Chi, POR, NJ and waaay ahead of LAL) so these new members are joining a good community.

:cheers:


----------



## Crossword

I spent my long weekend in Ottawa n Gatineau, ****ing awesome time!


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I spent my long weekend in Ottawa n Gatineau, ****ing awesome time!


Yeh I love Ottawa, beautiful city and that is where I will be going to school next year.


----------



## Crossword

Original ScarFace said:


> Yeh I love Ottawa, beautiful city and that is where I will be going to school next year.


 lol, the city was nice... but that's not what made my weekend awesome...


----------



## Crossword

Exactly one month until I'm back in Toronto!!!


----------



## anniebananerz

shookem said:


> I gotta say I know some forums are complaing about the influx of new members (more than 250 and joined since the lottery), but I think the Raptors forum really scored. I've written nicely put, more times in the last 48 hours than I have ever before on this forum.
> 
> We got a few really smart basketball fans in this new wave and I hope they become regulars. The Raps forum is already a heavyweight on BBB.net (4th largest forum in terms of # of posts behind Chi, POR, NJ and waaay ahead of LAL) so these new members are joining a good community.
> 
> :cheers:


 That's fantastic! Welcome to all the new posters! =D


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Exactly one month until I'm back in Toronto!!!


awsome, bbq is gonna be crazy


----------



## AirJordan™

Holy ****, tomorrow is going to be 34°C and with the humidity it's going to feel like 41°C (thats flippin 106°F)....and it's still Spring......does it get any better than that? Get out the pool & bbq grill....summers almost here!


----------



## anniebananerz

AirJordan™ said:


> Holy ****, tomorrow is going to be 34°C and with the humidity it's going to feel like 41°C (thats flippin 106°F)....and it's still Spring......does it get any better than that? Get out the pool & bbq grill....summers almost here!


 it's like an effin oven outside. gaah.


----------



## Slasher

AirJordan™ said:


> Holy ****, tomorrow is going to be 34°C and with the humidity it's going to feel like 41°C (thats flippin 106°F)....and it's still Spring......does it get any better than that? Get out the pool & bbq grill....summers almost here!


Yes... and very smoggy too...


----------



## Crossword

Slasher said:


> Yes... and very smoggy too...


 Ahh, I love Toronto.


----------



## Benis007

i was in south beach for memorial day weekend.

Saw D-wade and Iverson. I love Cuban girls.

that is all


----------



## -James-

I trust everyone is enjoying the weather?


----------



## Crossword

OMG I Love Toronto! No bad weather can ruin my weekend!!!


----------



## ATLien

shookem said:


> I gotta say I know some forums are complaing about the influx of new members (more than 250 and joined since the lottery), but I think the Raptors forum really scored. I've written nicely put, more times in the last 48 hours than I have ever before on this forum.
> 
> We got a few really smart basketball fans in this new wave and I hope they become regulars. The Raps forum is already a heavyweight on BBB.net (4th largest forum in terms of # of posts behind Chi, POR, NJ and waaay ahead of LAL) so these new members are joining a good community.
> 
> :cheers:


Well, let's just pray this forum doesn't become the next Nets forum. :biggrin:

I don't think it will be, though. That Nets forum is just... I wont say it.


----------



## shookem

TheATLien said:


> Well, let's just pray this forum doesn't become the next Nets forum. :biggrin:
> 
> I don't think it will be, though. That Nets forum is just... I wont say it.


It'll never be, we've got Speedy. He's got special creepo deflector powers, it keeps the forum awesome and un-Net like.

The little ones on this board are either smart or affaird to show their faces.

Nice avy, btw. It must feel good to get rid of the last one.


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> It'll never be, we've got Speedy. He's got special creepo deflector powers, it keeps the forum awesome and un-Net like.
> 
> The little ones on this board are either smart or affaird to show their faces.


I'm the official wet safety blanket of bbb.net.


----------



## pmac34

speedythief said:


> I'm the official wet safety blanket of bbb.net.


who cares as long as a couple years from now we dont have a thread in general chat entitled "Raps Haters", which fully expresses how we're the best team in the league and how other fans are scared...


----------



## shookem

I just got a job at the Beer Store!

I'm so happy! I've been desperate for work (the molson Amphitheatra doens't start until next week).

Sweet!

No more poverty, well a little less at least.


----------



## billfindlay10

shookem said:


> I just got a job at the Beer Store!
> 
> I'm so happy! I've been desperate for work (the molson Amphitheatra doens't start until next week).
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> No more poverty, well a little less at least.


Congrats.....the beer store seems to pay well......better than a 7-11


----------



## Crossword

shookem said:


> I just got a job at the Beer Store!
> 
> I'm so happy! I've been desperate for work (the molson Amphitheatra doens't start until next week).
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> No more poverty, well a little less at least.


 OMG which one???


----------



## shookem

Budweiser_Boy said:


> OMG which one???


Danforth and Greenwood.


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> I just got a job at the Beer Store!
> 
> I'm so happy! I've been desperate for work (the molson Amphitheatra doens't start until next week).
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> No more poverty, well a little less at least.


congrats.

i had a buddy in high school that worked there and you can bank.... especially during the holidays.

:cheers:


----------



## Crossword

shookem said:


> Danforth and Greenwood.


 You ****in with me? I might be doin some **** down there this summer... worked for a friend of mine there last summer.


----------



## Crossword

Oh yeah, I was on MuchonDemand last night haha... u guys mighta caugt me if you watched.


----------



## shookem

Budweiser_Boy said:


> You ****in with me? I might be doin some **** down there this summer... worked for a friend of mine there last summer.


Heck yeah, either that or stop by the Molson Amphitheatre and I'll see ya.

Yesterday was my first day at the Beer Store though. My gawd, it's an eight hour workout. All I do is run to carry cases of beer. The good news is I don't have to renew my gym membership. The bad news: I'm still too poor to buy my own steel toed shoes so I had to borrow someone else yesterday (and today) and they suck. They make my ankles feel like they're on fire.

And what's with the *******s in this area. Everyone either buying discount (like Lucky, Laker, Lakeport etc) or they're buying weird **** I can't even find in the back, which makes me look bad. Get a case of Canadian you jerks, it's right beside me, I barely have to move to get it out to you!

But yeah, stop by and say hi sometime.


----------



## AirJordan™

Holy ****, today was awesome! We went to Canada's Wonderland for our year end trip and that place is sweet....(haven't been there for a few years)....
We went on drop zone for our first ride, people were saying it was all scary and **** and it was NOTHING...

We also went on minebuster (pretty sweet but rocky), the bat (it was awesome, especially when you stop then all of sudden the coaster goes backwards), italian job (pretty sweet), tomb raider (kick *** ride, you felt like superman or something going through that), psyclone (wanted to **** myself after going on that) go-kart...bumper cars...white water canyon (lol those rides were lame after going on those coasters)
I wanted to go on top gun and vortex but we didn't have time. ****! Lol I also won a bosh and lebron james pillow thingy shooting free throws ($4 to shoot a basketball, what a rip, but i made 2 out of 3 and only wasted $4 but won 2 pillows so it was worth it)

What a kick *** day! One of the best end of the year field trips ever.......Toronto is awesome
Wow, I have a massive headache right now

EDIT: There were some hott chicks there too :angel: some of them were in bathing suits going on the water rides :clap:


----------



## speedythief

^ I remember going to CWL at the end of grade 8. It rained really lightly so the park was pretty empty, but it didn't rain hard enough for long enough to shut the place down. Me and a couple friends rode the Top Gun about ten straight times without getting off, then the Wildbeast or whatever it was called for the same length of time. It was damp but still pretty cool, almost like having free run of the place after it closed.


----------



## Flush

I got kicked out of CWL for getting high on a school trip in grade 11.

I was so looking forward to riding the Bat under those circumstances.

I made up for it several years later.


----------



## Benis007

Flush said:


> I got kicked out of CWL for getting high on a school trip in grade 11.
> 
> I was so looking forward to riding the Bat under those circumstances.
> 
> I made up for it several years later.



the Bat is sick, but for some reason the Mindbuster was always my favorite.


cheers to making obscene jestures to the camera at the top of the hill

:clown:


----------



## madman

i hate roller coasters, i was on a small one at the X as a kid and i kept hitting my shoulder against the side of the cart and ever since then i have never been on one, also it dosent help that i am terrified of heights


----------



## shookem

Flush said:


> *I got kicked out of CWL for getting high on a school trip in grade 11.*
> 
> I was so looking forward to riding the Bat under those circumstances.
> 
> I made up for it several years later.


Me Too! And then I got banned six months later for kicking a yogi bear in the nads (made $50, but got in a lot of ****).

And I haven't been back since...


----------



## anniebananerz

*^peter Crouch!*


----------



## Crossword

shookem said:


> Heck yeah, either that or stop by the Molson Amphitheatre and I'll see ya.
> 
> Yesterday was my first day at the Beer Store though. My gawd, it's an eight hour workout. All I do is run to carry cases of beer. The good news is I don't have to renew my gym membership. The bad news: I'm still too poor to buy my own steel toed shoes so I had to borrow someone else yesterday (and today) and they suck. They make my ankles feel like they're on fire.
> 
> And what's with the *******s in this area. Everyone either buying discount (like Lucky, Laker, Lakeport etc) or they're buying weird **** I can't even find in the back, which makes me look bad. Get a case of Canadian you jerks, it's right beside me, I barely have to move to get it out to you!
> 
> But yeah, stop by and say hi sometime.


 Well, I won't buy the cheap beer if I come down, but well... I'm 18, you work there... no big calculations need to be done there to see why I'd come down and chill out


----------



## Benis007

anyone who hasn't watched the HBO show Entourage, isn't living.

end of season 1 and all of season 2 are a special treat.


----------



## chocolove

ENTOURAGE ROCKS!! ahaha Ari is the best TV show character in a while.... "lets hug it out, b****"
man, new episode today


----------



## shookem

Is the second season on DVD? I liked the first, so I'd like to check out the second.


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> Is the second season on DVD? I liked the first, so I'd like to check out the second.


2nd season is out on DVD, and IMO, is much better than season 1.


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> 2nd season is out on DVD, and IMO, is much better than season 1.


wicked, I think I'll pick it up tonight.


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> wicked, I think I'll pick it up tonight.


four words

mandy moore, evil hot.


----------



## AirJordan™

Edited.


----------



## ATLien

AirJordan™ said:


> Ch'yeah......today is our 8th Grade grad! I got a black tux with a redish/pinkish vest and it looks sick!
> 
> Lookin somewhat like this dude: http://www.mrtuxedo.net/phaze.jpg
> 
> I'm going to call some of my buds over, play some basketball, jump into the pool and get ready for grad/dance/party...
> 
> Sayonara...
> 
> After this, there still two more days left of school :curse: .......then schools out for the summer!!! :clap:


You just got out? Damn. I think I got out almost two months back. Feels like longer ago, though. I can't wait til fall semester starts back. (Never in my life did I think I would say that)

I got a new job. It's alright. The hours are kind of ****ty, and it's only $6.25/hour. Tomorrow I have to work for 9 hours, and then on Wednesday I have to go during the NBA draft.


----------



## ballocks

AirJordan™ said:


> Ch'yeah......today is our 8th Grade grad! I got a black tux with a redish/pinkish vest and it looks sick!
> 
> Lookin somewhat like this dude: http://www.mrtuxedo.net/phaze.jpg
> 
> I'm going to call some of my buds over, play some basketball, jump into the pool and get ready for grad/dance/party...
> 
> Sayonara...
> 
> After this, there still two more days left of school :curse: .......then schools out for the summer!!! :clap:


 i like, i like. the red vest does it real nice.

enjoy today, dude. i know you will anyway, but for some reason it always makes me feel better to say it.  

you'll have a great time.

peace


----------



## Benis007

AirJordan™ said:


> Ch'yeah......today is our 8th Grade grad! I got a black tux with a redish/pinkish vest and it looks sick!
> 
> Lookin somewhat like this dude: http://www.mrtuxedo.net/phaze.jpg
> 
> I'm going to call some of my buds over, play some basketball, jump into the pool and get ready for grad/dance/party...
> 
> Sayonara...
> 
> After this, there still two more days left of school :curse: .......then schools out for the summer!!! :clap:


i like the suit. have fun and be safe boss man.

enjoy yourself.


----------



## pmac34

AirJordan™ said:


> Ch'yeah......today is our 8th Grade grad! I got a black tux with a redish/pinkish vest and it looks sick!
> 
> Lookin somewhat like this dude: http://www.mrtuxedo.net/phaze.jpg
> 
> I'm going to call some of my buds over, play some basketball, jump into the pool and get ready for grad/dance/party...
> 
> Sayonara...
> 
> After this, there still two more days left of school :curse: .......then schools out for the summer!!! :clap:


i just had my gr. 8 grad.. i had black suit, hot pink shirt.
im hotter than the sun


PS. were same age and both in 519... ?


----------



## AirJordan™

Edited.


----------



## adhir1

AirJordan™ said:


> Thnx guys. The ceremonies were alright (the highlight of the night was when this one chick wearing these huge *** high heels and when she went up the mini stairs to get on the stage to get her certificate and she slipped on her long *** dress and fell). I was the runner up for the athletic award  but my bud Pieter Shinkelshoek (future NHLer) got it (no surprise), but he deserves it every bit. The dance was alright, danced with my g/f and a few oother chicks. Now im just chillin till 10:30 pm for the grad party to start. All in all it was a sweet night....im finally out of elementary/middle school :clap: ...
> 
> Man I cant wait till draft night. The suspense is totally killin me. The black box, our number one pick.....daaaamn! Just 1 day and some hours baby!!!!!


good stuff kid..hope u have a great time...now high school starts...live it up...and have a blast..high school is ussually the best time of ur life...so make the msot of it...


----------



## madman

anyone know where i can get clips or preferably full games from the raptors sixers series?


----------



## Benis007

madman said:


> anyone know where i can get clips or preferably full games from the raptors sixers series?



try youtube.com

blows my mind what they have on there.


----------



## madman

Benis007 said:


> try youtube.com
> 
> blows my mind what they have on there.


 nothing, first place i checked

i know they seem to have almost anything


----------



## shookem

I got the second season of Entourage last night and damn it is really good.


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> I got the second season of Entourage last night and damn it is really good.


i like it because you get to watch the progression, from renting their place, to buying a sick pad, getting sicker cars.

i wish i was vinny chase.


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> i like it because you get to watch the progression, from renting their place, to buying a sick pad, getting sicker cars.
> 
> i wish i was vinny chase.


Nah, I wanna be in PR. If you ever get famous give me a call!


----------



## Benis007

Ari has by far the best one-liners of anyone on TV right now. the guy is so immoral and cut-throat its hilarious.

can't imagine being in Vinny's shoes and holding the constant threat of firing your agent over their head. twould be sick. 

turtle's life wouldn't be too bad, getting by on your friend's fame, smoking cheeba 24/7, and macking the dimes that swing through.

i plugged in my salary in dallas to see what i would have to make in LA to have the same quality of life, and it was a little more than double than what i make now. that said, when (someday) i am making double what i am making now, i don't want to be living how i am living.


----------



## Crossword

ONE DAY!!!! HOLY ****IN ****!!! ONE DAY AND I'M BACK IN TORONTO FROM THIS KATIMAVIK ****S!!! OMFG SO ****ING EXCITED!

Oh ****, for our debrief, we went to Canada's ****ING Wonderland yesterday, how ****ing hype is that? OMG the last 9 months were the ****, but I'm Sooooooooo hyped to get back home!


----------



## pmac34

Budweiser_Boy said:


> ONE DAY!!!! HOLY ****IN ****!!! ONE DAY AND I'M BACK IN TORONTO FROM THIS KATIMAVIK ****S!!! OMFG SO ****ING EXCITED!
> 
> Oh ****, for our debrief, we went to Canada's ****ING Wonderland yesterday, how ****ing hype is that? OMG the last 9 months were the ****, but I'm Sooooooooo hyped to get back home!


ok...
**** for ****s sake ****ing welcome ****in back ****in homie g dogg 


****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> ONE DAY!!!! HOLY ****IN ****!!! ONE DAY AND I'M BACK IN TORONTO FROM THIS KATIMAVIK ****S!!! OMFG SO ****ING EXCITED!
> 
> Oh ****, for our debrief, we went to Canada's ****ING Wonderland yesterday, how ****ing hype is that? OMG the last 9 months were the ****, but I'm Sooooooooo hyped to get back home!


 about damn time, now go finish HS


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> about damn time, now go finish HS


:yes:


----------



## Benis007

Budweiser_Boy said:


> ONE DAY!!!! HOLY ****IN ****!!! ONE DAY AND I'M BACK IN TORONTO FROM THIS KATIMAVIK ****S!!! OMFG SO ****ING EXCITED!
> 
> Oh ****, for our debrief, we went to Canada's ****ING Wonderland yesterday, how ****ing hype is that? OMG the last 9 months were the ****, but I'm Sooooooooo hyped to get back home!


With the 1st pick in the 3rd round, the Toronto Raptors select.

Budweiser Boy.

Good to have you back boss man


----------



## shookem

Welcome back to the teedot.

We should plan a Raps BBB.net basketball tourney sometime later this summer. Get all the locals together and play some games. That way I could finally elbow some of those "the world media is out to get the Raptors types" in the neck like I've wanted to for months now.


I'm so pissed I'm missing the draft tonight. The good news is I'm working with a 20 year old hottie who's very liberal with the clevage. Think positive (or perverted) boys, that's the shookem way.


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> Welcome back to the teedot.
> 
> We should plan a Raps BBB.net basketball tourney sometime later this summer. Get all the locals together and play some games. That way I could finally elbow some of those "the world media is out to get the Raptors types" in the neck like I've wanted to for months now.
> 
> 
> I'm so pissed I'm missing the draft tonight. The good news is I'm working with a 20 year old hottie who's very liberal with the clevage. Think positive (or perverted) boys, that's the shookem way.


no means go my friend.


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> no means go my friend.


Tell her that, I've had to drop a line about my G/F just to keep from doing something dirty on beer cases.


----------



## Benis007

different state, time zone, jurisdiction, city limit, or zip code and it doesn't count.


----------



## madman

is thescore showing the 2nd round today?


----------



## speedythief

madman said:


> is thescore showing the 2nd round today?


Prolly not. Check here and at NBA.com if you don't get Raptors NBATV.


----------



## AirJordan™

Holy **** Im so pumped right now! THE DRAFT IS IN 2 FRICKEN HOURS BABY! 2 DAMN HOURS!!!!!! HELLS YAH, and SCHOOLS IS OUT BABY!!!!

SCHOOOOOOLS OUT FOR THE SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!--alice cooper


----------



## madman

Glen Grunwald is on the fan and sportsnet ontario right now


----------



## madman

anyone remember this classic raptor memory?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0d_3u1XgNGE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0d_3u1XgNGE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Benis007

ha.. the gene keady snub.

loving all the attention and action the board has seen as of late.

keep it up.


----------



## speedythief

OMFG, I was laughing so hard that night. Poor Gene. He got a high five after the next sequence, so no big loss.

Maybe that's the real reason he left coaching, not enough props.


----------



## Benis007

it has to be a huge shock going from the college game to the nba game. 

you really have to command respect to be a good coach with the egos you will run into in the NBA.


----------



## speedythief

Benis007 said:


> it has to be a huge shock going from the college game to the nba game.
> 
> you really have to command respect to be a good coach with the egos you will run into in the NBA.


Yeah, like D-Mart.

He ain't got time for no old Boilermaker.


----------



## pmac34

speedythief said:


> OMFG, I was laughing so hard that night. Poor Gene. He got a high five after the next sequence, so no big loss.
> 
> Maybe that's the real reason he left coaching, not enough props.


anyone noticed besides me that right after gene was hired we were suddenly a .500 ballclub?
its not the canadian water and snow or w/e
**** like that doesnt just happen suddenly for no reason


----------



## Benis007

pmac34 said:


> anyone noticed besides me that right after gene was hired we were suddenly a .500 ballclub?
> its not the canadian water and snow or w/e
> **** like that doesnt just happen suddenly for no reason


i didn't think it was a coinsidence either, but i think Keady getting canned is part of Bryan putting his mark on the squad.


----------



## pmac34

Benis007 said:


> i didn't think it was a coinsidence either, but i think Keady getting canned is part of Bryan putting his mark on the squad.


i dont give a**** about his mark


----------



## Turkish Delight

Benis007 said:


> i didn't think it was a coinsidence either, but i think Keady getting canned is part of Bryan putting his mark on the squad.


Wasn't his wife ill?


----------



## Benis007

Turkish Delight said:


> Wasn't his wife ill?


i never read about any particulars, i thought he got plain canned.


----------



## pmac34

anyone know how good a shooter TJ is?


----------



## pmac34

this


----------



## pmac34

thread


----------



## pmac34

needs


----------



## pmac34

to


----------



## pmac34

return


----------



## pmac34

to it's


----------



## pmac34

post


----------



## pmac34

padding


----------



## pmac34

roots


----------



## pmac34

(see pages one thru...)


----------



## ATLien

Post padding sucks.

So do 14 year old Toronto Raptor posters.


----------



## AirJordan™

Yeah I'm loving the heat wave we're going through right now. I just got back from playing basketball at the high school near here.

So, what are you guys planning to do this summer?


----------



## madman

AirJordan™ said:


> yeaah im lovin the heat wave were goin thru rite now....jus got bacck from playin ball at the high shcool and other ****......wow im feelin wooozzzyy rigth nowwwww!!!!!!!! bah-da buh buh buh, im lovin it!
> sooo wut are you guys planning to do this summmer?
> 
> pmac y arer you post paddin?


 yeah i was playing ball today also it tough tho


----------



## AirJordan™

madman said:


> yeah i was playing ball today also it tough tho


Yeah, it's pretty tough playing in the heat. You lose a lot of energy and water, but I love it though.



AirJordan™ said:


> Yeah I'm loving the heat wave we're going through right now. I just got back from playing basketball at the high school near here.
> 
> So, what are you guys planning to do this summer?


Edited my post.

Wow, I was being stupid last night. These guys we were playing basketball with, gave us some chew last night, (yeah I was stupid enough to try it--it was like a pinch though) it wasn't bad at first, but when I got home, I started feeling the effects, started to feel woozy and wanted to barf. I'm never *ever* gonna do that stuff again. It was nasty. And wow, while I was riding my bike home, these crazy 19 yr olds (making a guess on how old they were) were yelling and screaming all over the place and they offered me weed. I said I didn't want any and they yelled and chased after me for a couple of blocks. I was scared ****less. What a crazy night.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Gonna be playing some soccer tonight at 7. Hopefully it'll cool down a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## -James-

Anyone else get that storm for like twenty minutes tonight?

That **** was crazy! It was so damn cold.


----------



## Benis007

Turkish Delight said:


> Gonna be playing some soccer tonight at 7. Hopefully it'll cool down a bit. :biggrin:



its a blow dryer here in texas.

8th straight day above 100.

100 farenheit is 37.777 celcius is it not?


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Gonna be playing some soccer tonight at 7. Hopefully it'll cool down a bit. :biggrin:


 i ran that game


----------



## shookem

-James- said:


> Anyone else get that storm for like twenty minutes tonight?
> 
> That **** was crazy! It was so damn cold.



I was outside working at the Ashlee Simpson concert when that happened. It was fricking crazy.

Toronto is sooo smoggy! I can't breathe and I actually bought nicorette today, gotta quit man. Feels like my lungs are going to collapse at night when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> I was outside working at the Ashlee Simpson concert when that happened. It was fricking crazy.
> 
> Toronto is sooo smoggy! I can't breathe and I actually bought nicorette today, gotta quit man. Feels like my lungs are going to collapse at night when I'm trying to sleep.


A lot of singers would be worried in the same situation but if i were Ashlee i wouldn't worry about concerns in the rain because her microphone isn't on for live performances.

acid reflux what.


----------



## anniebananerz

-James- said:


> Anyone else get that storm for like twenty minutes tonight?
> 
> That **** was crazy! It was so damn cold.


 That storm was crazy! Brought down trees and power lines among other things. I saw on the news that one neighbourhood in Newmarket had huge, very old trees knocked over with their roots showing, fences broken, and patio furniture scattered everywhere.


----------



## pmac34

omfg im a balla i beat a 20 ppg OBA player in one on one today!
hes like 2-5 years older than me!!
im pumped


----------



## anniebananerz

^ haha. good job! *high fives*


----------



## pmac34

who??? FRED JONES


----------



## Benis007

fred jones!


----------



## madman

this is gonna be longest offseason ever, i am already waiting for october to come around


----------



## -James-

Hey southeasy, I think I'm gonna rip off your "the fif" thing in your sig but I'll put my own little spin on it (and by it I mean the title).


----------



## pmac34

Benis007 said:


> fred jones!


WHO!??!!


----------



## AirJordan™

pmac34 said:


> WHO!??!!


FRED JONES!!

Damn, this offseason is taking forever. Im pumped for the season, cant wait till opening night (just 3 more months baby). Anyone know when theyre gonna release the 06-07 sked?

Anyone going to Caribana this year? 1 more month and some days till school (damn it), this summer seems like its going by so quick.

Wow, i go outside for like 2 seconds and it starts pouring.......


----------



## Benis007

can't remember the last time it rained in Dallas, maybe July 4th weekend.

sucks.. i actually miss the rain and look forward to the next time i see it.


----------



## anniebananerz

I walked outside yesterday and was reminded of that time I went to Las Vegas and stepped outside the hotel and nearly melted in the heat.


----------



## shookem

I had to work 13.5 hrs in that yesterday at a Poison concert and it sucked pretty bad.


----------



## -James-

anniebananerz said:


> I walked outside yesterday and was reminded of that time I went to Las Vegas and stepped outside the hotel and nearly melted in the heat.


 Word to big bird. I had to a couple blocks to go talk to my friend about hooking up a job... not fun stuff...


----------



## AirJordan™

shookem said:


> I had to work 13.5 hrs in that yesterday at a Poison concert and it sucked pretty bad.


Wow, that would suck big time.



anniebananerz said:


> I walked outside yesterday and was reminded of that time I went to Las Vegas and stepped outside the hotel and nearly melted in the heat.





-James- said:


> Word to big bird. I had to a couple blocks to go talk to my friend about hooking up a job... not fun stuff...


Eh, its not that bad after your out there for a while. Me and all the boys that are trying out for football went out to the field for tryouts and discovered tryouts were cancelled again until next Monday (hopefully its not gonna be that hott). We played a pickup game of football to prepare for the tryouts and after that we went to the pool beside the elementary school so it was all good, got a nice tan too.


----------



## Benis007

19 straight days of 100+ degree heat in Dallas.

anyone that says its a "dry heat" hasn't felt the inferno i currently live in.
only way to describe it....

it feels like the world's biggest blow dryer is on me everywhere i go outside.


----------



## -James-

AirJordan™ said:


> Wow, that would suck big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, its not that bad after your out there for a while. Me and all the boys that are trying out for football went out to the field for tryouts and discovered tryouts were cancelled again until next Monday (hopefully its not gonna be that hott). We played a pickup game of football to prepare for the tryouts and after that we went to the pool beside the elementary school so it was all good, got a nice tan too.


 That sucks. I myself have tryouts in a couple weeks. What league are you trying out for btw? A 519 league I assume? (what city is that anyways)


----------



## AirJordan™

-James- said:


> That sucks. I myself have tryouts in a couple weeks. What league are you trying out for btw? A 519 league I assume? (what city is that anyways)


im trying out for the Lucas Vikings Jr. Football team (high school team) this year. And im in London, Ontario.


----------



## -James-

AirJordan™ said:


> im trying out for the Lucas Vikings Jr. Football team (high school team) this year. And im in London, Ontario.


 Will your school be in ROPSSA or just OPSSA?


----------



## AirJordan™

-James- said:


> Will your school be in ROPSSA or just OPSSA?


I think we're in the WOSSAA which is part of the OFSSA or something like that...


----------



## pmac34

im trying out for catholic central


thats AAA WECSSA i think


----------



## AirJordan™

Nevermind. Screw it.


----------



## madman

sorry for the absence i was in MTL for a week, just got back


----------



## pmac34

madman said:


> sorry for the absence i was in MTL for a week, just got back


its ok





(nobody noticed you were gone)


----------



## ATLien

Ouch. 

College starts back up in 2 weeks.

Oh, joy. [/sarcasm]


----------



## trick

sometimes i wish i was back in school


----------



## shookem

TheATLien said:


> Ouch.
> 
> College starts back up in 2 weeks.
> 
> Oh, joy. [/sarcasm]



Boooooooo!

Ok, I got that out, I'm ready to go back now (not really...)


----------



## AirJordan™

Oh golly gee, I can't wait for school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









NOT. About 3 more weeks till school starts for us. :curse:


----------



## -James-

AirJordan™ said:


> Oh golly gee, I can't wait for school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT. About 3 more weeks till school starts for us. :curse:


 Why so early?

...I actually like school by the way :uhoh:


----------



## -James-

The glow is sexy.


----------



## pmac34

im excited about starting high school


----------



## AirJordan™

pmac34 said:


> im excited about starting high school


Same here. Man, I can't believe summer is almost over, felt like it went by so fast.


----------



## pmac34

AirJordan™ said:


> Same here. Man, I can't believe summer is almost over, felt like it went by so fast.


??!!



AirJordan™ said:


> Oh golly gee, I can't wait for school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT. About 3 more weeks till school starts for us.


wth


----------



## AirJordan™

pmac34 said:


> ??!!
> 
> 
> wth


?? WTF?


----------



## pmac34

first you dotn want summer to end

then u cant wait for schoool



!!


----------



## shookem

Is that BBB.net on the old computer in Speedy's avatar?


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> Is that BBB.net on the old computer in Speedy's avatar?


For reals.


----------



## shookem

speedythief said:


> For reals.


That's awesome.

Oh and hey, post #4500!


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Oh and hey, post #4500!


Hm, not sure I want to give you props for 4500... 5000 is more of a real milestone, no?

Oh well. Repped.


----------



## madman

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q4SlcNy7JsE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q4SlcNy7JsE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

who else cant wait for the season to start?


----------



## shookem

speedythief said:


> Hm, not sure I want to give you props for 4500... 5000 is more of a real milestone, no?
> 
> Oh well. Repped.



It's almost half the entire posts in the NHL board!

A few more posts and I'll have more than some small NBA boards.

Which reminds me, boys, by the end of the season I expect this Raptors board to be the third largest on BBB, let's take out the Bulls!


----------



## AirJordan™

pmac34 said:


> first you dotn want summer to end
> 
> then u cant wait for schoool
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Lol man I was being sarcastic about wanting to go back to school.



speedythief said:


> For reals.


That's pretty sweet.


----------



## shookem

I am the only person on the Raps board right now.

Guys? Hello?

Yeah I'll go to bed.


----------



## ATLien

shookem said:


> Boooooooo!
> 
> Ok, I got that out, I'm ready to go back now (not really...)


I guess I'm kinda ready.

It gives me an excuse to quit my job, and not feel bad about it.

Besides, I got no morning classes. And I should be able to sell last semester's books, so I won't have to spend any of my money on it. And got the good ole Government paying my tuition.

:banana:


----------



## shookem

TheATLien said:


> I guess I'm kinda ready.
> 
> It gives me an excuse to quit my job, and not feel bad about it.
> 
> Besides, I got no morning classes. And I should be able to sell last semester's books, so I won't have to spend any of my money on it. *And got the good ole Government paying my tuition*.
> 
> :banana:


Me too man. I gotta work this year, I didn't my first two but I really have to this year,


----------



## trick

Screw You Monday! :curse:


----------



## -James-

So why was pmac banned?


----------



## Benis007

-James- said:


> So why was pmac banned?


he/she was too entertaining.


----------



## shookem

-James- said:


> So why was pmac banned?



He was a rude, little punk you did nothing to make this site better.


----------



## -James-

shookem said:


> He was a rude, little punk you did nothing to make this site better.


 Well I already knew that. I was wondering if he recently did something in particular that pissed a mod off.


----------



## ATLien

Saw Juvenile (the rapper) today at the grocery store.

I think it was the most all-time random celebrity spotting of my life, so far.


----------



## speedythief

TheATLien said:


> Saw Juvenile (the rapper) today at the grocery store.
> 
> I think it was the most all-time random celebrity spotting of my life, so far.


Guy 1: "I saw Juvenile at the grocery store today."
Guy 2: "Oh yeah? What'd you do?"
Guy 1: "Ducked."


----------



## Benis007

speedythief said:


> Guy 1: "I saw Juvenile at the grocery store today."
> Guy 2: "Oh yeah? What'd you do?"
> Guy 1: "Ducked."


Got the time? 

Gimme your watch


----------



## Benis007

was back in miami beach for labor day weekend. 

ran into the "big show", the wrestler, at the airport. saw a brand new stretch bentley which was pretty sick. saw Goldie spin, partied in fort lauderdale for a night which was cool because they have open alcohol laws allowing you to drink on the streets.

so many fine skeezers in the M.I. Yay-o. i believe that my future wife is in Brazil, Columbia, Argentina or Cuba... i've definitly got latina fever.


----------



## ATLien

I hope you didn't get rained on too much, benis.


----------



## 123fakestreet

anybody wanna join the GM draft and take over Seattle? You would have 3 picks to work with to start.


----------



## Benis007

TheATLien said:


> I hope you didn't get rained on too much, benis.


meh it wasn't bad. the usual hurricane season hour or two of rain after lunch.


----------



## madman

so in 2 hours i start college after almost a year of no school


----------



## Benis007

madman said:


> so in 2 hours i start college after almost a year of no school



zing... good luck dude. hang in there. i'm starting to look at the next step now that I have a couple years of work experience and an undergrad. sucks because its ridiculous expensive, but today you almost HAVE to have a masters.


----------



## shookem

I hope your not taking journalism because it sucks.

If I'm lucky, I get to write about the shortage of crossing guards in East York.

Learn a trade kids, my friends in construction are laughing at me.


----------



## madman

shookem said:


> I hope your not taking journalism because it sucks.
> 
> If I'm lucky, I get to write about the shortage of crossing guards in East York.
> 
> Learn a trade kids, my friends in construction are laughing at me.


 i almost did thanks for the heads up


----------



## nwt

finally got the internet working at laurier


----------



## shookem

nwt said:


> finally got the internet working at laurier


I stayed at Laurier many nights, never paid for classes or anything but I sure got to know the campus.

The best part is using your student meal card to order Swiss Chalet, oh and of course Phil's and Elements.


----------



## CrookedJ

^^ Sweet, I', a Laurier Alumni. And a Phils Alumni!! In fact I can remember when you could get into Phils before 9:30 with NO cover and drinks were $1.50 instead of the rediculous $1.75 they now charge. I don't go there anymore though . . . too many issues with staff. . . I used to get kicked out all the time for getting fall down drunk, plus i liked to sell pot in the bathroom.


----------



## Benis007

i visited phil's a couple times while i was at western.

that dancefloor is prime real estate to some of the loosest women in south western ontario.


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Sweet.

Lol, the funniest thing happened at football practice today. We were doing drills like usual and my soon to be football teamate Sean made an awesome behind the back catch, and everyone was cheering and ****. Then coach went right up to his face and yelled at him saying stuff like "WHY THE **** DID YOU DO THAT?????" and "UNDER MY NOSE YOU WILL NEVER EVER DO THAT AGAIN!!".....everyone was looking and I swear Sean probably **** his pants right there...and then Sean asked if he was cut or not (the look on his face was hilarious...looked like he was gonna cry)....then coach was like "Hell no, awesome catch there bud" and he was obviously joking around with him.

The final cuts are being made tonight, I've survived 2 cuts already and hopefully Im on the team (ill most likely be a backup WR since the 10th grader WR's are friggin amazing)......ive put so much time and efforrt into football its not even funny....so wish me luck! :biggrin: 

:banana:


----------



## nwt

CrookedJ said:


> ^^ Sweet, I', a Laurier Alumni. And a Phils Alumni!! In fact I can remember when you could get into Phils before 9:30 with NO cover and drinks were $1.50 instead of the rediculous $1.75 they now charge. I don't go there anymore though . . . too many issues with staff. . . I used to get kicked out all the time for getting fall down drunk, plus i liked to sell pot in the bathroom.


Phil's - It's so dirty now, they say that when you enter, you shouldn't look up, or down


----------



## CrookedJ

^^ Haven't been for about a year - wonder if it still smells like sewage. A buddy of mine went a few weeks ago and said they ripped out the floor tiles, and then never bothered to put the new floor down, its all just concrete!

As for the loosest women comment, amen to that. I can't imagine any other place even coming close. I 've seen a guy getting a blow job while sitting at one of the tables. I've also seen people making out in the back and starting to get naked. The place is Skeezy!!!


----------



## Benis007

^^^^

The Ridout in London would have put up a good fight for most skeezers... but the owners got moral and shut it down.

My skankiest nights in toronto occured at Ye Olde Brunswick House before I could legally drink. the cave on the dance floor was good to many a pre-pubescent male.


----------



## AirJordan™

HELLS YEAH I MADE THE JR HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL TEAM *****ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHEA!!!!!!!!

And to top it off I got covered in glitter/sparkles for 9th grade orientation....... :no:........BUT most of the guys did too.... :biggrin:

LET THE WEEKEND START!

:banana:


----------



## Pain5155

CrookedJ said:


> ^^ Haven't been for about a year - wonder if it still smells like sewage. A buddy of mine went a few weeks ago and said they ripped out the floor tiles, and then never bothered to put the new floor down, its all just concrete!
> 
> As for the loosest women comment, amen to that. I can't imagine any other place even coming close. I 've seen a guy getting a blow job while sitting at one of the tables. I've also seen people making out in the back and starting to get naked. The place is Skeezy!!!


where is that place, i gotta check it out.


----------



## Benis007

AirJordan™ said:


> HELLS YEAH I MADE THE JR HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL TEAM *****ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHEA!!!!!!!!
> 
> And to top it off I got covered in glitter/sparkles for 9th grade orientation....... :no:........BUT most of the guys did too.... :biggrin:
> 
> LET THE WEEKEND START!
> 
> :banana:



congrats little man.

what position are you playing?

don't worry about grade 9 initiation.. when you are a senior you will get your shot


----------



## AirJordan™

Benis007 said:


> congrats little man.
> 
> what position are you playing?
> 
> don't worry about grade 9 initiation.. when you are a senior you will get your shot


Im playing wideout this year.


----------



## Benis007

AirJordan™ said:


> Im playing wideout this year.


nice... did you pick your # yet?


----------



## AirJordan™

Benis007 said:


> nice... did you pick your # yet?


Yep #86, and our first game is tomorrow after school, cant wait...:banana:

Lol, theyre gonna use pilons for the yard lines for our first game so its gonna suck :rofl:


----------



## shookem

AirJordan™ said:


> Yep #86, and our first game is tomorrow after school, cant wait...:banana:
> 
> Lol, theyre gonna use pilons for the yard lines for our first game so its gonna suck :rofl:


My team used them for our junior year too.

Wideout though, *****, j/k (former LB in me talking). Good luck dude.


----------



## Benis007

AirJordan™ said:


> Yep #86, and our first game is tomorrow after school, cant wait...:banana:
> 
> Lol, theyre gonna use pilons for the yard lines for our first game so its gonna suck :rofl:


nothing equates to the feeling i got in basketball when i would have a good block. the only thing that comes close is when you lay out a defender in football with a stiffarm. 

thats rudeboy.

good luck boss man, give em hell.


----------



## AirJordan™

shookem said:


> My team used them for our junior year too.
> 
> Wideout though, *****, j/k (former LB in me talking). Good luck dude.





Benis007 said:


> nothing equates to the feeling i got in basketball when i would have a good block. the only thing that comes close is when you lay out a defender in football with a stiffarm.
> 
> thats rudeboy.
> 
> good luck boss man, give em hell.



Thanks guys. :banana:


----------



## AirJordan™

Holy ****, what a crazy day today. Our whole school (prolly like 2000 of us) went to UWO's TD waterhouse stadium to watch our senior football team play against a high school rival STA (STA sucks!!!!) and daaaaaaamn everyone was going bizzerk, Ive never seen anything like that in my life. It was ****ing crazy!! Im still pumped after the game, im losing my voice right now....Everyone got there face painted and **** and damn, one word, plain and simple: it was crazy. I swear our whole school prolly had sugar for breakfast. Lol and these STA dudes (5 of them) streaked across the field and this security dude ran after them and for you people that havent been to TD waterhouse theres these fences near the endzones and they jumped it and ran to the ravine, it was HILARIOUS, I dont know if they got caught or not. We won the game by the way by 10 pts, lol the STA players got injured like every 3 mins (they were probably faking it cause they were losing :laugh: ) If our school were aginast other canadian high schools for school spirit we wouldve won, everyone got there face painted blue and wore lucas viking tees. The STA guys wanted to start a fight with us (there was a fence dividng the two schools--home and away and both schools were crowding there) this one kid was ready to hop the fence and they started to spit at us and we retalitated but the teachers stopped us (****ing pussies) and the UWO security/cops didnt let us go on the field after our win which sucked  but all in all it was a crazy day--prolly the best day of 06. It was just a charity game to raise money for this union way thing but everyone was taking it seriously. I wish Ill make the senior team so I can play in this game, you dont know how crazy the game is. Lol this is probably just a taste of what a university/college game feels like. Lol and the bus ride home was also crazy, the people on the UWO campus probably thought our school was crazy.....everyone was yelling out and ****. I cant believe im saying this but I LOVE HIGH SCHOOL! Lol I cant stop typing im so pumped right now!

WHOO-AH! VIKINGS!
WHOO-AH! VIKINGS!
BURN IT DOWN! BURN IT DOWN!
WHOO-AH! VIKINGS!

*GO VIKES GO!
LETS GO VIKINGS!
GO VIKING NATION!!!!*

Eh mods my bad for the swearing....im just pumped right now its not even funny....


----------



## -James-

AirJordan™ said:


> Im playing wideout this year.


 Just make sure you hang on to those balls and keep your head up when you're going over the middle.

It's one thing to get flattened but its another to get flatenned and not know it's coming. But have fun man and good luck.


----------



## madman

AirJordan™ said:


> Holy ****, what a crazy day today. Our whole school (prolly like 2000 of us) went to UWO's TD waterhouse stadium to watch our senior football team play against a high school rival STA (STA sucks!!!!) and daaaaaaamn everyone was going bizzerk, Ive never seen anything like that in my life. It was ****ing crazy!! Im still pumped after the game, im losing my voice right now....Everyone got there face painted and **** and damn, one word, plain and simple: it was crazy. I swear our whole school prolly had sugar for breakfast. Lol and these STA dudes (5 of them) streaked across the field and this security dude ran after them and for you people that havent been to TD waterhouse theres these fences near the endzones and they jumped it and ran to the ravine, it was HILARIOUS, I dont know if they got caught or not. We won the game by the way by 10 pts, lol the STA players got injured like every 3 mins (they were probably faking it cause they were losing :laugh: ) If our school were aginast other canadian high schools for school spirit we wouldve won, everyone got there face painted blue and wore lucas viking tees. The STA guys wanted to start a fight with us (there was a fence dividng the two schools--home and away and both schools were crowding there) this one kid was ready to hop the fence and they started to spit at us and we retalitated but the teachers stopped us (****ing pussies) and the UWO security/cops didnt let us go on the field after our win which sucked  but all in all it was a crazy day--prolly the best day of 06. It was just a charity game to raise money for this union way thing but everyone was taking it seriously. I wish Ill make the senior team so I can play in this game, you dont know how crazy the game is. Lol this is probably just a taste of what a university/college game feels like. Lol and the bus ride home was also crazy, the people on the UWO campus probably thought our school was crazy.....everyone was yelling out and ****. I cant believe im saying this but I LOVE HIGH SCHOOL! Lol I cant stop typing im so pumped right now!
> 
> WHOO-AH! VIKINGS!
> WHOO-AH! VIKINGS!
> BURN IT DOWN! BURN IT DOWN!
> WHOO-AH! VIKINGS!
> 
> *GO VIKES GO!
> LETS GO VIKINGS!
> GO VIKING NATION!!!!*
> 
> Eh mods my bad for the swearing....im just pumped right now its not even funny....


people get excited for HS? i hated it, loving college though


----------



## AirJordan™

-James- said:


> Just make sure you hang on to those balls and keep your head up when you're going over the middle.
> 
> It's one thing to get flattened but its another to get flatenned and not know it's coming. But have fun man and good luck.


Thanks. We've already lost a dude to an injury cause he was looking away from the play and he got ROCKED. So I'll definately keep that in mind.



madman said:


> people get excited for HS? i hated it, loving college though


Yeah (I hate the schoolwork/homework though, but other than that highschool is amazing). The hyperness wore off of me so Im back to my old self.

And as for yesterday's game we won 19-14.......I got like 3 receptions for I dont know how many yards....we have another game tomorrow, and you guessed it, we play STA's jr. team, its gonna be a lot of fun . We have to wear dress shirts tomorrow to the game I dont know why :curse:.....but atleast we get to leave school early. :clap:

This is gonna be the last update of whats going on in my life for a while, cause I know you all dont care. The last thing I want to happen to myself is to get banned from the Raptors forum because Im talking too much about my life........*cough* o.atlhawksfan *cough*


----------



## nwt

madman said:


> people get excited for HS? i hated it, loving college though


I know eh
Our HS football games were a dud, nobody cared about them at all lol​


----------



## madman

nwt said:


> I know eh
> Our HS football games were a dud, nobody cared about them at all lol​


 at least you had football, some guy like 20 years ago broke his neck playing at my school and we havent had a team since then



i am starting to miss high school now though, i have a project due everyday next week


----------



## DWADE4

madman said:


> at least you had football, some guy like 20 years ago broke his neck playing at my school and we havent had a team since then
> 
> 
> 
> i am starting to miss high school now though, i have a project due everyday next week



That seems interesting. Which high school did you go to? And where are you right now then?


----------



## madman

DWADE4 said:


> That seems interesting. Which high school did you go to? And where are you right now then?


 York Mills. Right now i am at seneca and bored in between classes


----------



## AirJordan™

Happy Thanksgiving my fellow Canadians! Hope ya'll enjoy(ed) your turkeys and whatnot.


----------



## JS03

^hope you enjoyed your turkey day.. =)

Oh great, it's snowing outside. =/


----------



## shookem

I really hate the Raptors forum GM draft. Actually, I have nothing against it but I do hate all the stickies and space it takes up on the top of the board.


----------



## shookem

shookem said:


> I really hate the Raptors forum GM draft. Actually, I have nothing against it but I do hate all the stickies and space it takes up on the top of the board.



Ahh back to normal, looks good!


----------



## shookem

I just ordered Personal TV from Rogers and it was totally painless. The conversation went something like this.

Neil: Hello, my name is Neil, how can I help you today.
Me: Hi, I'm calling for some information of personal tv.
Neil: Yes, what would you like to know.
Me: Do I need a special TV?
Neil: No
Me: Do I have the right cable hook-up and everything?
Neil: Yes you have blah, blah, blah cable.
Me: What kind of cable to I have?
Neil: Blah, blah, blah.
Me: Yes, right.
Neil: Can I quote you're gift code?
Me: uhh, sure it's DXA.
Neil: Ok, so the price of the digital service is $2.99 and the price of something else is $3.99 but for the next year that price is free.
Me: Well, that's nice, what about the channels?
Neil: You get many digital channels free with personal tv.
Me: Well that's good too but what about the free theme pack?
Neil: Yes, you can get a free theme pack for three months.
Me: Right.
Neil: Or you can get all the specialty channels for free for three months.
Me: So I can get all of them or just one theme pack free for three months?
Neil: Yes
Me: I'll take all of them then.
Neil: Now how would you like it delivered, it can be shipped between Monday and Friday between 9-5 or it can be sent express and arrive tomorrow morning before 8:30.
Me: So can I pick the day it comes between 9-5? 
Neil: Well, it'll be three to five days from now so...
Me: How much does the express route cost?
Neil: Delivery is free.
Me: Well, I'll take the express option then.
Neil: Ok. So you'll have it first thing tomorrow morning.
Me: Wicked.


----------



## madman

shookem said:


> I just ordered Personal TV from Rogers and it was totally painless. The conversation went something like this.
> 
> Neil: Hello, my name is Neil, how can I help you today.
> Me: Hi, I'm calling for some information of personal tv.
> Neil: Yes, what would you like to know.
> Me: Do I need a special TV?
> Neil: No
> Me: Do I have the right cable hook-up and everything?
> Neil: Yes you have blah, blah, blah cable.
> Me: What kind of cable to I have?
> Neil: Blah, blah, blah.
> Me: Yes, right.
> Neil: Can I quote you're gift code?
> Me: uhh, sure it's DXA.
> Neil: Ok, so the price of the digital service is $2.99 and the price of something else is $3.99 but for the next year that price is free.
> Me: Well, that's nice, what about the channels?
> Neil: You get many digital channels free with personal tv.
> Me: Well that's good too but what about the free theme pack?
> Neil: Yes, you can get a free theme pack for three months.
> Me: Right.
> Neil: Or you can get all the specialty channels for free for three months.
> Me: So I can get all of them or just one theme pack free for three months?
> Neil: Yes
> Me: I'll take all of them then.
> Neil: Now how would you like it delivered, it can be shipped between Monday and Friday between 9-5 or it can be sent express and arrive tomorrow morning before 8:30.
> Me: So can I pick the day it comes between 9-5?
> Neil: Well, it'll be three to five days from now so...
> Me: How much does the express route cost?
> Neil: Delivery is free.
> Me: Well, I'll take the express option then.
> Neil: Ok. So you'll have it first thing tomorrow morning.
> Me: Wicked.


 thats cool. i will get it soon but i have to fix my original cable first


----------



## DWADE4

Is it true that a lot of the Raptors games wont be on T.V unless you have the RAP-TV? Unlike last season where all 82 games were either shown on sportsnet, score or TSN


----------



## shookem

DWADE4 said:


> Is it true that a lot of the Raptors games wont be on T.V unless you have the RAP-TV? Unlike last season where all 82 games were either shown on sportsnet, score or TSN


Yes, I believe about 22 games will only be available on RapsTV, which is why I'm getting digital cable (and the time shifting).


----------



## trick

Digital Cable + PVR = never miss a single moment of Raptors Basketball. Long gone are the day when I would stay up at 1 or wake up at 7 just to watch missed Raptor games.


----------



## shookem

trick said:


> Digital Cable + PVR = never miss a single moment of Raptors Basketball. Long gone are the day when I would stay up at 1 or wake up at 7 just to watch missed Raptor games.


Yeah, the PVR is a little out of my league for now but I think digital cable is the first step. If I'm correct RapTV has the "Raps in an hour" games that play all the time.

I hyped to be able to watch TV shows when they play on the cost.


----------



## trick

shookem said:


> Yeah, the PVR is a little out of my league for now but I think digital cable is the first step. If I'm correct RapTV has the "Raps in an hour" games that play all the time.
> 
> I hyped to be able to watch TV shows when they play on the cost.


Raps is an hour is a godsend to catch up on any game you've missed. They cut off alot of timeouts, free throw pauses, game misconducts and what not to feed an entire regulation game into a one hour format.


----------



## pmac34

what have I missed?


----------



## Benis007

dude, i don't know where to start.


----------



## AirJordan™

pmac34 said:


> what have I missed?


Wow, look who's back...

I thought this kid was permanently banned?


----------



## baldeo61

hhhhhhh


----------



## pmac34

P-Mac's journey for the past 3 months.

_week 1_

-reality sinks in.. im gone from BBB for life..

-joins BBW (bball-world.net), its aight, but not the same

_week 4_

High school Starts!

join football team, make it as 2nd string slotback

_week 6_

contact Petey, Petey tells me he'll unbann me in another 6 weeks

_week 12_

-notices, "hey, it's week 12.. yay"

- talks to petey

- types this


----------



## baldeo61

caro pmac 34 ho capito che sei un fan del mago e scusami se non avevo capito il tuo commento solo che come super tifoso del mago mi dispiace vedere dei giudizi su un giocatore di 21 anni che ha solo "giocato" 5 partite in un campionato poi per lui tutto nuovo e dove ti ribadisco vedrai che appena verrà il momento giusto e si sarà guadagnato la fiducia dell'allenatore farà vedere di che cosa è capace basta solo un pò di tempo e di qualche minuto di continuità e le magie verrano viste anche a toronto.saluti :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Benis007

baldeo61 said:


> caro pmac 34 ho capito che sei un fan del mago e scusami se non avevo capito il tuo commento solo che come super tifoso del mago mi dispiace vedere dei giudizi su un giocatore di 21 anni che ha solo "giocato" 5 partite in un campionato poi per lui tutto nuovo e dove ti ribadisco vedrai che appena verrà il momento giusto e si sarà guadagnato la fiducia dell'allenatore farà vedere di che cosa è capace basta solo un pò di tempo e di qualche minuto di continuità e le magie verrano viste anche a toronto.saluti :cheers: :cheers:


definate co-sign


----------



## speedythief

baldeo61 said:


> caro pmac 34 ho capito che sei un fan del mago e scusami se non avevo capito il tuo commento solo che come super tifoso del mago mi dispiace vedere dei giudizi su un giocatore di 21 anni che ha solo "giocato" 5 partite in un campionato poi per lui tutto nuovo e dove ti ribadisco vedrai che appena verrà il momento giusto e si sarà guadagnato la fiducia dell'allenatore farà vedere di che cosa è capace basta solo un pò di tempo e di qualche minuto di continuità e le magie verrano viste anche a toronto.saluti :cheers: :cheers:





baldeo61? said:


> Egads! pmac 34, capital ho, you are a blower of the sorceror excuse me. You are not a very capital fellow to say alone he is the super trifecta of magic and displacer of green, that get dizzily geographical for 21 years. He alone is the geographer of five partitions of champagne for the totally new dove. The robo-disco Wednesday in a pleasant villa one moment is gusto and the next very guacamole. The futile Del Curry allegedly tore far away Wednesday in the cosy capspace basking alone under poor temperament. Are the quality minutes going to continue when the magic is less voluptuous and the view of angry Toronto salutes you? Cheers. Cheers.


Two burns in a row.


----------



## AirJordan™

pmac34 said:


> P-Mac's journey for the past 3 months.
> 
> _week 1_
> 
> -reality sinks in.. im gone from BBB for life..
> 
> -joins BBW (bball-world.net), its aight, but not the same
> 
> _week 4_
> 
> High school Starts!
> 
> join football team, make it as 2nd string slotback
> 
> _week 6_
> 
> contact Petey, Petey tells me he'll unbann me in another 6 weeks
> 
> _week 12_
> 
> -notices, "hey, it's week 12.. yay"
> 
> - talks to petey
> 
> - types this


Well that's certainly an interesting life...



speedythief said:


> Two burns in a row.


:rofl:


----------



## Crossword

pmac34 said:


> P-Mac's journey for the past 3 months.
> 
> _week 1_
> 
> -reality sinks in.. im gone from BBB for life..
> 
> -joins BBW (bball-world.net), its aight, but not the same
> 
> _week 4_
> 
> High school Starts!
> 
> join football team, make it as 2nd string slotback
> 
> _week 6_
> 
> contact Petey, Petey tells me he'll unbann me in another 6 weeks
> 
> _week 12_
> 
> -notices, "hey, it's week 12.. yay"
> 
> - talks to petey
> 
> - types this


 Holy ****, it's a neverending post!!! You genius.


----------



## pmac34

beloved pmac 34 I have understood that a six fan of the wizard and scusami if I had not understood your comment only that like super tifoso of the wizard dispiace to see to me of the judgments on a player of 21 years who "has only played" 5 left in a championship then for new he all and where you ribadisco you will see that as soon as will come the just moment and the confidence of the trainer will be earned will make to see of that what is able enough only a Pò of time and some minute of continuity and the seen magic verrano also to toronto.saluti






thats what babel fish translation says


----------



## Benis007

pmac34 said:


> beloved pmac 34 I have understood that a six fan of the wizard and scusami if I had not understood your comment only that like super tifoso of the wizard dispiace to see to me of the judgments on a player of 21 years who "has only played" 5 left in a championship then for new he all and where you ribadisco you will see that as soon as will come the just moment and the confidence of the trainer will be earned will make to see of that what is able enough only a Pò of time and some minute of continuity and the seen magic verrano also to toronto.saluti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what babel fish translation says


:bananallama:


----------



## shookem

My gawd, I am hungover. I going to try to make it McD's before breakfast is done. If you don't see me on the site in an hour or two, assume I died along the way.

Just inject the breakfast burito into my viens. ahhh.


----------



## Crossword

I'm going to Montreal this weekend. Deezy what's your address so I can drop off that Ford jersey you wanted?


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Sweet.

We're going to the Detroit Auto Show this January for a class trip in Tech....and it costs $40 which is nothing but, has anyone been there? Does it suck? Does it rock? Should I go?


----------



## pmac34

if your in to cars



I live in windsor and I've nevver bothered going









go if your friends go
















if you have friends


----------



## AirJordan™

Yeah Im gonna go. All the guys that I know in the Tech classes are going. Its gonna be sick. Plus we get to miss a day of school to check out cars.

And lol pmac34 i loved how you added "if you have friends" at the end of your post........maybe YOU'RE the one that needs to get friends man.


----------



## madman

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I'm going to Montreal this weekend. Deezy what's your address so I can drop off that Ford jersey you wanted?


what are you doing MTL?


----------



## shookem

My girlfriend just had her wisdom teeth got so I won't be around my comp much.


----------



## speedythief

shookem said:


> My girlfriend just had her wisdom teeth got so I won't be around my comp much.


Yeah, I'm not even going to go there, lol.


----------



## Benis007

its snowing in dallas.

man i miss toronto


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> Yeah, I'm not even going to go there, lol.


yeah its way to easy,

i dont really like this new format for viewing the forums


----------



## Crossword

friend's bday... wanna come? lol


----------



## shookem

Budweiser_Boy said:


> friend's bday... wanna come? lol


Anything to get any from this crappy Toronto weather.


----------



## madman

Denham Brown is tearing up the D league in his 2 games this season.

He is averaging 21 pts & 8 rbs

[URL="Player Profile"]Player Profile[/URL]


----------



## loveandbasketball

Just curious from any fans in Toronto, what is the arena experience like there? Do you feel the crowd really gets into the games like other arenas?

I've been to the 4 major venues across the US (in my opin)..Boston, Chicago, LA and New York. I think from my experience Chicago was best, followed by Boston in terms of the crowd getting into it..In NY & LA, the fans can be pretty disinterested at times..unless Kobe's lighting it up 

So what is Toronto's arena like overall?


----------



## madman

loveandbasketball said:


> Just curious from any fans in Toronto, what is the arena experience like there? Do you feel the crowd really gets into the games like other arenas?
> 
> I've been to the 4 major venues across the US (in my opin)..Boston, Chicago, LA and New York. I think from my experience Chicago was best, followed by Boston in terms of the crowd getting into it..In NY & LA, the fans can be pretty disinterested at times..unless Kobe's lighting it up
> 
> So what is Toronto's arena like overall?


Great viewlines, even when you are at the back of the stadium you can still see very well, takes a while for the crowd to get into the game sometimes, but IMO The Raptor is the best mascot in the NBA


----------



## Benis007

i wonder how many ignore lists i have made.

too bad anyone ignoring me will ever read this post and attest to ignoring me.


----------



## trick

So far I have the following people on my IL:

CodyThePuppy
greekadonis
HB
HeinzGuderian
hubuki
lakers9104
maccabi fan
martymar
matt!
Mattsanity
mjm1
mo76
MonsterBosh
Mr_B
nbanoitall
Phenom Z28
pmac34
TheGrowth
Tupav
Unknownone
VCFSO2000
VC_15


----------



## CrookedJ

I have only a handfull on my list . . . I usually parole people after a few months if no else is still complaining about them . . 

firstrounder
lakers9104
MonsterBosh

That is all.


----------



## Crossword

shookem said:


> Anything to get any from this crappy Toronto weather.


Montreal weather was 10x worse.


----------



## CrookedJ

Wow . .this look look is tight . . . ****ing love it!


----------



## CrookedJ

Wow . .this new look is tight . . . ****ing love it!


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Meh, it's alright.

And god damn, it's snowing like a ***** out there. I just came home from a friend's house and you literally can't even see you're hands in front of your face. It's a blizzard out there.


----------



## madman

i am liking this new look, congrat bbb

yeah the weather is a ***** right now, especially waiting for the bus for 20 mins :upset:


----------



## JS03

The new look aint so bad. It'll take some time getting use to.


----------



## AirJordan™

Yeah baby, I might not have to go to school today! 3 feet of snow fell (and still falling--might get another 10-20 cm) here and there's like a foot of snow on the roads since they haven't been plowed yet and all the buses are cancelled!

:clap2:


----------



## AirJordan™

Chea! It's officially a snow day! All schools & Western University are closed! The whole city like shut down! I've never seen anything like this before. Im gonna get some more sleep then go shovel the driveway. Holla!

:rock: :yay: 

:worthy: SNOW :worthy:


----------



## madman

AirJordan™ said:


> Chea! It's officially a snow day! All schools & Western University are closed! The whole city like shut down! I've never seen anything like this before. Im gonna get some more sleep then go shovel the driveway. Holla!
> 
> :rock: :yay:
> 
> :worthy: SNOW :worthy:



:cheers: i havent had one since high school, stupid Toronto weather


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Will Antonine Walker ever got my screen. Man he has a huge head/


----------



## JS03

AirJordan™ said:


> Chea! It's officially a snow day! All schools & Western University are closed! The whole city like shut down! I've never seen anything like this before. Im gonna get some more sleep then go shovel the driveway. Holla!
> 
> :rock: :yay:
> 
> :worthy: SNOW :worthy:


Weak sauce. 

We Winnipeggers never ever get snow days and we are known for harsh winters..

Never had a snow day before and never will.


----------



## CrookedJ

I can only recall one day were I got outta work for snow it was like Dec 23 2003 / 2002 or so. It was the last day before my office closed for the holidays. It snowed so much that my boss called me at home at 6:30 to say forget it, we're not opening the office today. It was sweet. I can't recall any snow days during HS or University. There were lots of personal "I ain't walkin in that ****" snow days . . .


My little puppy had never seen snow before the last few days and still is quite freaked out by it. The first day she tried to walk on three legs to keep one out of the snow . . then she snuck her nose under it and ran around snorting. Dogs are funny :yay:


----------



## Benis007

its funny because since moving to Dallas 18 months ago we have had two "snow" days at work. Bridges and drivers can't deal with icy conditions.


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> its funny because since moving to Dallas 18 months ago we have had two "snow" days at work. Bridges and drivers can't deal with icy conditions.


Someone told me it was going to be 15 later this week here. Mind you he was drunk and buying more beer but I still consider him a reliable source.


----------



## madman

Hey when Sam Mitchell is done with basketball he can always become this actors stunt double...


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Lol.

Eh, where's the snow at? Has anyone noticed that there's no snow on the ground and it's like 3 days till Christmas? I thought I was living in Canada...

BTW, Happy Holidays everyone! :cheers:


----------



## Crossword

Gon' to New York... merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Benis007

happy holidays all.


----------



## ABargnani

happy new years everyone


----------



## Porn Player

*Happy New Years to all. 

So how many of this raps community actually play for a team or whatnot?? or is following the raps enough excitement for you? 

I play college ball in england my team is currently 1-2 and just about to start back after the christmas period. Training at 7am tomorow morning *

_Porn_


----------



## AirJordan™

^ Nice. I'm trying out for ball next year. My mom told me I had to get my mark up and do well and school or else I can't play sports, cause I was slacking, so yeah...I had like a 62% average but now I brought it up to 71%, hoping to get it up to at least 80% by the end of the semester...Also, football took a lot outta me, so I'm just using this time off to get bigger and focus on school...


----------



## pmac34

AirJordan™ said:


> ^ Nice. I'm trying out for ball next year. My mom told me I had to get my mark up and do well and school or else I can't play sports, cause I was slacking, so yeah...I had like a 62% average but now I brought it up to 71%, hoping to get it up to at least 80% by the end of the semester...Also, football took a lot outta me, so I'm just using this time off to get bigger and focus on school...


cough cough


----------



## Benis007

AirJordan™ said:


> ^ Nice. I'm trying out for ball next year. My mom told me I had to get my mark up and do well and school or else I can't play sports, cause I was slacking, so yeah...I had like a 62% average but now I brought it up to 71%, hoping to get it up to at least 80% by the end of the semester...Also, football took a lot outta me, so I'm just using this time off to get bigger and focus on school...


hang in there bossman.

if sports don't pay your way through school, good marks can... even in Canada.


----------



## Porn Player

AirJordan™ said:


> ^ Nice. I'm trying out for ball next year. My mom told me I had to get my mark up and do well and school or else I can't play sports, cause I was slacking, so yeah...I had like a 62% average but now I brought it up to 71%, hoping to get it up to at least 80% by the end of the semester...Also, football took a lot outta me, so I'm just using this time off to get bigger and focus on school...



*Sounds like you got yourself sorted mentally and your only 14. Congratulations i was still some crazy lil focused nba wannabe star back then and school work came last.. oh well didnt hurt me but wish i hadda put more effort in. 

I got a game tomoro afternoon its a home one so i will recap for you after it. Laterz *

EDIT - Game cancelled due to the court being unavailable because of ...... wait for it....... PING PONG haha oh well rescheduled for the week after!!
Porn


----------



## shookem

Hey Benis, how'd you get so rich (in points)?

Are you really that good of a vbookie gambler?


----------



## Benis007

i've been more lucky than anything. i get a lot of my Ucash from reps though.


----------



## AirJordan™

Porn_Player said:


> *Sounds like you got yourself sorted mentally and your only 14. Congratulations i was still some crazy lil focused nba wannabe star back then and school work came last.. oh well didnt hurt me but wish i hadda put more effort in.
> 
> I got a game tomoro afternoon its a home one so i will recap for you after it. Laterz *
> 
> EDIT - Game cancelled due to the court being unavailable because of ...... wait for it....... PING PONG haha oh well rescheduled for the week after!!
> Porn


I was also a "lil focused nba wannabe star" last year. I was dreaming bout what I was gonna do with my first big league paycheck till reality set in, theres like a tonn of ballers out there that may be better than me and I don't think an above average white baller from canada would be one of the lucky 450 people who make it...

But I do want to at least play on a division 1 team in the NCAA in either basketball or football...


----------



## Porn Player

AirJordan™ said:


> I was also a "lil focused nba wannabe star" last year. I was dreaming bout what I was gonna do with my first big league paycheck till reality set in, theres like a tonn of ballers out there that may be better than me and I don't think an above average white baller from canada would be one of the lucky 450 people who make it...
> 
> But I do want to at least play on a division 1 team in the NCAA in either basketball or football...



Well being in the UK i think making pro ball will be easier for me obviously the benefits of making nba type money wont be there but aslong as i can make a living off the game i love i aint gonna stop trying.


----------



## pmac34

AirJordan™ said:


> I was also a "lil focused nba wannabe star" last year. I was dreaming bout what I was gonna do with my first big league paycheck till reality set in, theres like a tonn of ballers out there that may be better than me and I don't think an above average white baller from canada would be one of the lucky 450 people who make it...
> 
> But I do want to at least play on a division 1 team in the NCAA in either basketball or football...


nobody makes a division 1 team after sitting out their freshman year unless you're really, really good.


----------



## Porn Player

pmac34 said:


> nobody makes a division 1 team after sitting out their freshman year unless you're really, really good.



Eh? he is 14, now i understand am from a land far away but dont you guys go to highschool till your 18 then its off to college and div1 baskteball for those budding stars?? 

Now i been working on my maths and well that gives him 4 years. I got kids around me in the UK at 16/17 being picked up by Div1 teams. Actually am playing against one the dudes tomorow at 3oclok so i will report back.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Porn_Player said:


> Eh? he is 14, now i understand am from a land far away but dont you guys go to highschool till your 18 then its off to college and div1 baskteball for those budding stars??
> 
> Now i been working on my maths and well that gives him 4 years. I got kids around me in the UK at 16/17 being picked up by Div1 teams. Actually am playing against one the dudes tomorow at 3oclok so i will report back.


You are correct we do have 4 years of highschool, except in Canada the universities don't give full athletic scholarships like in the US. CIS is the Canadian equivalent of NCAA but I think the best Canadian team, Carleton can easily play in NCAA division 1 and compete with the top schools. Also the chance of getting drafted into the NBA out of CIS is virtually zero, although I do remember a guy name Prosper Karangwa(sp) being the closest though.

In my opinion, there are a lot of diamonds in the rough here in Canada but it is also extremely hard to make it to an NCAA division 1 school from Canada. You usually have to be amazing in the case of Denham Brown (former UCONN) and Ryan Wright(UCLA) and expect Robert Sacre to be playing for Gonzaga next year. A lot of the top talents in Canada have moved to the United States for better exposure and they are big name players that have been touted by NBA scouts; I am talking about Olu Ashaolu and Junior Cadougan highly rated players in the United States, I know Sportsnet did a segment on him last year and he was one of the top sophomores.


----------



## AirJordan™

Chyeah! I'm going down to Detroit tomorrow w/ my Tech class to go see the North American International Auto Show. Gotta get up bright and early at 5:00 am though......I'll try not to get shot......It's gonna be so sick, missing a day of school to check out cars...


----------



## Porn Player

Wow, fouled out my first game ever.

Picked up 3 fouls in the first quarter like some crazy rookie out there and am meant to be the main player on the team. Definately not my best performance but the reffing was crazy he called me for slipping over infront of a player even though i didnt touch him????!!!! craziest call i ever seen 

Needless to say we lost the game seen as i had to sit out 2 quarters of the game. 62-43 the end and i think my team on a whole shot around 5% it was pathetic.. Myself to blame aswell.

Worst game i have EVER played so strange 'cos i was really expecting a monster game. 

Oh thanks for the insight MonkeyBallzJr 


ps- the player on their team that is suiting up to play Div1 next year didnt come seems he may have gotten a little bigheaded for his boots. Not a good sign


----------



## AirJordan™

Lol, the Detroit Auto Show was great. I didn't get shot . The bus ride was awesome. 
If you went to sleep or went to the washroom, you were ****ed. The show itself was pretty sweet, saw Lambo's, Ferrari's, Bentley's, Porche's, new concept cars, etc...they even had models. I even got to meet the Pistons announcer guy, John Mason, shook his hand and said "Hi" and ****. I also got to meet some of Pistons dance pack......My bud got his wallet stolen w/ $26 & his student card in it...it's Detroit, what do you expect? It was pretty sweet, I'd go again next year if I have the time...

BTW, it's so easy to smuggle **** across the border when you're with a group of people (not that I'd do it). I could've brought something like weed and they wouldn't even find out, they didn't even check my bags or passport or anything, they just asked who's not Canadian and they had to fill out papers and ****, and we got in. What they did check for is oranges from Canada, we're not allowed to bring oranges into the US. It's a $5000 fine if they find an orange that you didn't tell them about. I find that absurd because we get our oranges from Cali, FLA, etc...


----------



## pmac34

AirJordan™ said:


> Lol, the Detroit Auto Show was great. I didn't get shot . The bus ride was awesome.
> If you went to sleep or went to the washroom, you were ****ed. The show itself was pretty sweet, saw Lambo's, Ferrari's, Bentley's, Porche's, new concept cars, etc...they even had models. I even got to meet the Pistons announcer guy, John Mason, shook his hand and said "Hi" and ****. I also got to meet some of Pistons dance pack......My bud got his wallet stolen w/ $26 & his student card in it...it's Detroit, what do you expect? It was pretty sweet, I'd go again next year if I have the time...
> 
> BTW, it's so easy to smuggle **** across the border when you're with a group of people (not that I'd do it). I could've brought something like weed and they wouldn't even find out, they didn't even check my bags or passport or anything, they just asked who's not Canadian and they had to fill out papers and ****, and we got in. What they did check for is oranges from Canada, we're not allowed to bring oranges into the US. It's a $5000 fine if they find an orange that you didn't tell them about. I find that absurd because we get our oranges from Cali, FLA, etc...


I'm pretty sure it's lemons too


----------



## AirJordan™

Yeah baby, just got back from school, just finished my English exam. I thought it was gonna be hard, but it was EASY. Glad I got the hardest subject, IMO, outta the way. Next up, Math on Tuesday and Geography on Wednesday. Should be a breeze...I get 2 long weekends baby!


----------



## Porn Player

AirJordan™ said:


> Yeah baby, just got back from school, just finished my English exam. I thought it was gonna be hard, but it was EASY. Glad I got the hardest subject, IMO, outta the way. Next up, Math on Tuesday and Geography on Wednesday. Should be a breeze...I get 2 long weekends baby!



Ha, Nice. 

I too had an English test today my ridiculously intelligient lecturer strangely allowed me to type up my essay's concerning Hamlet and Willam Blake on my laptop. The same laptop that contained all my previous work ... hell yeah i cheated my way to an A (well i hope)


----------



## RC06

The exams I had were surprisingly easy. They were no harder than the normal tests we had during the semester. I enjoyed my 3 days off (5 including this weekend) staying home with the flu. My second semester starts this Monday and I have: French, Science, Lunch, Phys. Ed/Health & Business. It's going to be a breeze, glad I got all my hard subjects over with (Math & English). It's hard to believe that there's only 93 days left of school ...

Damn is it ever cold outside. I went to the variety store to get something and my balls froze as soon as I walked out of the house. Right now it's -15°C w/ windchills of -25°C. Jesus man, glad I don't have to do anything tomorrow. I'm just going to stay on my warm cozy couch, with some Buckley's & food near by and sit and watch two amazing games (Raps/Clips & Colts/Bears)...

Word.


----------



## -James-

The Iceman said:


> The exams I had were surprisingly easy. They were no harder than the normal tests we had during the semester. I enjoyed my 3 days off (5 including this weekend) staying home with the flu. My second semester starts this Monday and I have: French, Science, Lunch, Phys. Ed/Health & Business. It's going to be a breeze, glad I got all my hard subjects over with (Math & English). It's hard to believe that there's only 93 days left of school ...
> 
> Damn is it ever cold outside. I went to the variety store to get something and my balls froze as soon as I walked out of the house. Right now it's -15°C w/ windchills of -25°C. Jesus man, glad I don't have to do anything tomorrow. I'm just going to stay on my warm cozy couch, with some Buckley's & food near by and sit and watch two amazing games (Raps/Clips & Colts/Bears)...
> 
> Word.


Teachers don't lie when they say if you did well during the semester you will do well on the exam.

High school is a joke. I love it.


----------



## RC06

Lol, Dalton McGuinty came to our school today. The press/paparazzi came and there were bodyguards everywhere, it was like he was the Prime Minister or something. Too bad I didn't get picked to be interviewed, I wanted my 10 seconds of fame...:sad:


----------



## shookem

The Iceman said:


> Lol, Dalton McGuinty came to our school today. The press/paparazzi came and there were bodyguards everywhere, it was like he was the Prime Minister or something. Too bad I didn't get picked to be interviewed, I wanted my 10 seconds of fame...:sad:


I got to be part of the student scrum when Jack Layton came to my school last fall. I remember looking at the professional media and thinking, "Hmm, what else can a writer do?"


----------



## RC06

^ Lol.

Wow, we did the beep test again in Phys. Ed. and I only got to level 8. I did the test during the summer before football tryouts and I got a 10.5. I haven't done anything that physical for 2-3 months (I wasn't allowed to play basketball or hockey because of my marks) and it goes to show you that it can really screw you up fitness wise. Lol, I better start working out more...


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Some idiot beside me just played in a pick up hockey game and brought his hockey bag into the office (he has a ride). Man does it stink... what an idiot... throw it or hide it somewhere but don't bring your stinky equipment that you just wore and throw it in the work space. **** off idiot/


----------



## pmac34

OMFG I JUST GOT TICKETS IN THE LOWER BOWL FOR TOMOROWS GAME IN DETROIT!!

my first game ever.. PUMPEDDD


----------



## trick

Women are nuts.

That is all.


----------



## Slasher

Hello all! Haven't been here in quite a while. Everybody enjoying All-Star Weekend?


----------



## RC06

^ Yup.

Man, you know what would be sweet? Having the Raptors, Leafs, and Blue Jays all in the playoffs this year. I think it could very well happen...


----------



## madman

i wont be able to post here much because my house is falling apart so for the next few weeks dont expect many posts from me


----------



## streetballa

madman said:


> i wont be able to post here much because my house is falling apart so for the next few weeks dont expect many posts from me


Lol is it literally falling apart?


----------



## madman

streetballa-ATL said:


> Lol is it literally falling apart?


pretty much, ill take some pics soon and post them.


----------



## -James-

Does anyone live by, go to school by, or often go through eaton's center here?


----------



## Benis007

i live a couple blocks south of eaton center


----------



## madman

Did anyone watch the colbert report tonight? Apparently the raptors are dead to him, just caught the end, if someone has a the video upload it


----------



## speedythief

madman said:


> Did anyone watch the colbert report tonight? Apparently the raptors are dead to him, just caught the end, if someone has a the video upload it


Because The Raptor got voted best mascot, not Steagle Colbeagle the Eagle.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> Because The Raptor got voted best mascot, not Steagle Colbeagle the Eagle.


thanks, why were they on notice? never saw that episode i asumed it was for Kobe's 81 points


----------



## madman

how ****ty is this weather?


----------



## Porn Player

Weather over here hasn't been so bad. Awfully windy but actually spotted the sun a few times today. 

I hate Stern how dare he send the Raps to europe and not bring them to the UK!!! Instead we get lumbered with Minny and Celtics. Celtics best get Durant or Oden or i wont even bother going to the game.


----------



## RC06

madman said:


> how ****ty is this weather?


It is quite ****ty. It was snowing like crazy then the freezing rain started to come down and it took me twice as long to get home. I'm hoping this **** will keep up though because then school will probably be canceled tomorrow due to ice!

:yay:


----------



## ATLien

speedythief said:


> Because The Raptor got voted best mascot, not Steagle Colbeagle the Eagle.


:nonono:


----------



## Crossword

Worst snow ever. It took me 3 and a half hours to drive home today, and an hour and a half just to get from Bloor to St. Clair on Mount Pleasant. Drove past 9 accident/breakdown scenes and witnessed another accident right in front of my eyes.


----------



## Benis007

roads are pretty flooded.

i miss dallas.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Woot Woot, first University snow day for me here up in Ottawa:yay: :yay:


----------



## -James-

Benis007 said:


> i live a couple blocks south of eaton center


Do you have plans of going any time soon?


----------



## shookem

I usually have the worst luck with haircuts. Recently, two nearly identical yet different hair cutting places opened up literally beside each other. Each with little Asian ladies running them, one's name is Flora and one is Bea's. I went to Flora because I walked into the chair and had my hair cut right away. She didn't speak much english so I just pointed to a picture on the wall. Man did she do a great job. I usually get butchered by some old european man but this lady was awesome and tender.

Wanna know the best part? It only cost me $5, well, I was so impressed and it was my first time so I left a $3 tip, total $8. 

The second best part? I left 20 minutes ago and I'm already back.


----------



## madman

The Raptors have a new jersey i saw at CenterSports (the store at the ACC) I dont think it will ever be used during a game, but is like that black "fashion" one. This one is gray, white and red. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## ATLien

shookem said:


> I usually have the worst luck with haircuts. Recently, two nearly identical yet different hair cutting places opened up literally beside each other. Each with little Asian ladies running them, one's name is Flora and one is Bea's. I went to Flora because I walked into the chair and had my hair cut right away. She didn't speak much english so I just pointed to a picture on the wall. Man did she do a great job. I usually get butchered by some old european man but this lady was awesome and tender.
> 
> Wanna know the best part? It only cost me $5, well, I was so impressed and it was my first time so I left a $3 tip, total $8.
> 
> The second best part? I left 20 minutes ago and I'm already back.


I just got the worst haircut of my life on Saturday.  It sucks. I need to buy a new hat or something to wear around.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> The Raptors have a new jersey i saw at CenterSports (the store at the ACC) I dont think it will ever be used during a game, but is like that black "fashion" one. This one is gray, white and red. Anyone else seen it?


Ewww, that's like wearing a big jap sock.


----------



## Benis007

-James- said:


> Do you have plans of going any time soon?


sure, why?


----------



## Crossword

Benis007 said:


> sure, why?


Uhmm... because Square One is the biggest joke that side of Jane & Finch Mall. 

Although I won't front on Playdium.


----------



## Benis007

playdium was fun back in the day.

square one is like an oversized cloverdale. a bunch of random no-name stores.

sherway is where its at.


----------



## shookem

Has anyone been to the Vaughan Mills mall? My sister works there and says it's pretty nice.


----------



## ballocks

shookem said:


> Wanna know the best part? It only cost me $5, well, I was so impressed and it was my first time so I left a $3 tip, total $8.


$5?!?! *$5.00*? that's... unreal. i've never seen a hair cut in toronto listed for anything less than 10. most places are (and have always been) around 10, but they _start_ at 10. i mean, that's the lower limit. 5? that's insane.

seriously. this is one of those things that shocks me. it means nothing to me or anyone else but it's still utterly shocking. ridiculous. how do you run a business like that?  _why_ would you?

sweet find for you, though.

peace


----------



## shookem

ballocks said:


> $5?!?! *$5.00*? that's... unreal. i've never seen a hair cut in toronto listed for anything less than 10. most places are (and have always been) around 10, but they _start_ at 10. i mean, that's the lower limit. 5? that's insane.
> 
> seriously. this is one of those things that shocks me. it means nothing to me or anyone else but it's still utterly shocking. ridiculous. how do you run a business like that?  _why_ would you?
> 
> sweet find for you, though.
> 
> peace


The whole experience has redefined the term haircut for me.


----------



## -James-

Benis007 said:


> sure, why?


i was gonna ask you to check up on a pair of shoes there for me but i actually ended up going yesterday and picking them up. thanks anyways though.

bud_boy, you are so freaking right about square one. the amount of mall rats there is ridiculous.


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> I usually get butchered by some old european man but this lady was awesome and tender.
> 
> Wanna know the best part? It only cost me $5, well, I was so impressed and it was my first time so I left a $3 tip, total $8.
> 
> The second best part? I left 20 minutes ago and I'm already back.


8$ for a tender haircut is solid.

i may have to check it out.


----------



## Crossword

ETC, Yorkdale, and Fairview are the only malls I really go to... Scarborough Town is overrated and out of the way. Fairview sucks but it's close and it's the next Scarborough Town anyway.


----------



## RC06

Yeah baby, SPRING BREAK is here! No Florida or Mexico/Cuba for me this year, but my parents are thinking about going to Chicago to visit some relatives. Best of all, I've got no homework/projects to do! Holla!

By the way it's so ****ing nice out right now, I can't wait until all this snow melts...

:yay:


----------



## Benis007

The Iceman said:


> Yeah baby, SPRING BREAK is here! No Florida or Mexico/Cuba for me this year, but my parents are thinking about going to Chicago to visit some relatives. Best of all, I've got no homework/projects to do! Holla!
> 
> By the way it's so ****ing nice out right now, I can't wait until all this snow melts...
> 
> :yay:



i miss 20 hours of school per week and gratuitous vacations.

that is all.


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> i miss 20 hours of school per week and gratuitous vacations.
> 
> that is all.


I miss having someone make my lunch.


----------



## RC06

I'm wondering, where do you go to change the time on here? Everything is behind one hour, so I guess the boards didn't detect the time change...


----------



## speedythief

The Iceman said:


> I'm wondering, where do you go to change the time on here? Everything is behind one hour, so I guess the boards didn't detect the time change...


Hmmm... looks fine on my end... is the clock on your PC correct?


----------



## RC06

speedythief said:


> Hmmm... looks fine on my end... is the clock on your PC correct?


Yup, I just changed it...

Ah, I found it. Here are the steps if you have the same problem:

User CP > Edit Options > Date & Time Options > DST Correction Option


----------



## Benis007

i really missed that hour of sleep this morning.

thank god for coffee.


----------



## shookem

It's the "day-off" today. I've been and will be working six days a week for the next eight months. Whoo hoo. But like I said today is the day off so I don't give a ****. I'm just going to play Splitner Cell: Double Agent and do a little laundry. I've gotta do my taxes but I just can't get myself to wait in line today. I also got to make a resume and cover letter but again, it can wait until a less glorious day.


----------



## madman

have u ever thought what the office of an NBA gm looks like?


----------



## speedythief

Sheesh, close the blinds. Looks like he is working out of a strip mall.

Also, where can I get one of those magnet boards? That would look pimp in my rec room.


----------



## Benis007

what we don't see is what he is looking at. 

stripper pole, midget wrestlers, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## RC06

^ Lmao.

Who-wee is it hot out there, 25 ****ing degrees baby! I'm going to go out and play some ball and chill after I take a long cold shower (just got home from Rugby tryouts). Then I'll prolly get home in time to watch the Celts/Raps game. Best thing of all, I've got NO homework baby!


----------



## -James-

Does anyone know any programs that would rip the audio from a video?


----------



## Benis007

^^

Tape recorder, speaker.


----------



## -James-

Benis007 said:


> ^^
> 
> Tape recorder, speaker.


anyone know any computer programs that would do that?


----------



## Smockgirl

-James- said:


> anyone know any computer programs that would do that?


GoldWave


----------



## madman

hey finally got my g2


----------



## speedythief

madman said:


> hey finally got my g2


Damn, how long were you on a learners permit for?

I got my G2 when I was still 16. No time to waste.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> Damn, how long were you on a learners permit for?
> 
> I got my G2 when I was still 16. No time to waste.


3 years sigh


----------



## sammysamosa

wow this is crazy i was checking this thread out again, and my first post in this thread was back in 2003. I can't beleive it was 4 years ago...thats crazy


----------



## Benis007

anyone with access to ESPN insider should check out the NBA Local April 19th spotlight on CB4 and the Scouts Inc. focus on the raps, and then PM it to me.

just a thought.


----------



## shookem

I've always been a SI man myself.


----------



## Benis007

i find myself reading more and more SI. Sometimes i wonder what exactly is so "Insider" about the ESPN coverage. but still, they slap that little yellow "IN" beside their articles and it peaks my interest.

sleep with one eye open, mickey mouse.


----------



## speedythief

Insider tends to rip stuff from Toronto rags and pass it off as inside information. Not worth your investment.


----------



## shookem

Yeah, if I want rumours I'll go to hoopshype or something. When I'm paying for something to read I want it to be thoughtful and well researched.

Honestly, SI's coverage of the Asian games was one of the best things I've read all year.


----------



## Porn Player

Yo IceMan i see you rocking over at realgm now.. well i assume its you.. are many others part of that site aswell?


----------



## RC06

Porn_Player said:


> Yo IceMan i see you rocking over at realgm now.. well i assume its you.. are many others part of that site aswell?


Yeah bro, I just signed up last Sunday. I haven't seen many BBB.net'ers there (unless if they're posting under another name, plus I'm new there so I don't know everyone yet). Nothing to take away from BBB.net but it's helluva lot more active there and the discussions there are priceless (from what I've seen). 

On another note, this weekend is going to be AMAZING.

-NBA Playoffs start
-Temps in the high 20s and sunny/my dad is going to bring out the BBQ and that means one thing...STEAK!
-Prolly going to go to a party and just chill with my buds (and that includes playing ball...OUTSIDE!)
-No homework/assignments unless my teachers decide to handout some tomorrow

Yeah baby! Let's Go Raptors!


----------



## Porn Player

The Ice-Ice-Baby Man said:


> Yeah bro, I just signed up last Sunday. I haven't seen many BBB.net'ers there (unless if they're posting under another name, plus I'm new there so I don't know everyone yet). Nothing to take away from BBB.net but it's helluva lot more active there and the discussions there are priceless (from what I've seen).


Yeah I been over there for longer than i remember but never posted just read and read. I actually tried to sign up once but for some reason I dont think it went through because they told me i had to wait for an email verification and never got it. 

There raptor discussion is top notch and so many users, but nothing will beat the familiarity of bbnet. 

On another side note.... HELL YEAH this weekend gonna be FLY ... and its my bday next weekend. Its the day the raps take a 4-0 series sweep of them swamp devils.. :yay:


----------



## Benis007

anyone have any ideas for a good patio to watch the game at downtown?

i would like to get drunk under the sun and watch the raptors stomp the nets.


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> anyone have any ideas for a good patio to watch the game at downtown?
> 
> i would like to get drunk under the sun and watch the raptors stomp the nets.


Stones place? The Green Room?

The MileStones at Queen and whatever, maybe.

I'm pretty sure Gretzky's will have the early Saturday game going.


----------



## Benis007

bold call on Stones Place, was there for a birthday a couple weeks back, fun at first, but the oldies got monotonous after a while. i can only twist for so long. 

didn't know they had a tv on their patio, just might check it out.


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> bold call on Stones Place, was there for a birthday a couple weeks back, fun at first, but the oldies got monotonous after a while. i can only twist for so long.
> 
> didn't know they had a tv on their patio, just might check it out.


My buddy is a bartendor there and said they'd be playing it (he tends to lie to make people come to his bar though).

Sneaky-D's? Right across the street.


----------



## Benis007

not sure where i will end up as of yet, just moved to the new Element building at Blue Jays Way/Front (prime location to heckle visiting fans to the Skydome) and my girlfriend just bought a place at King and Dufferin. Raps game is going to be a hard sell no matter where we go, because its going to be in the 20s we have to find somewhere to watch the game outside. 

toronto needs a place like the Clevelander in Miami, great patio with a monster projection screen.


----------



## shookem

it's not really in your hood but Mackenzie's by High Park just opened and they have an 84 inch screen.

You can always go to the Bottom Line if you want to hang out with the first row suits that will be at the game.

Terrio's is close to me so I may end up there later in the week but I've heard that Characters is pretty good.


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> it's not really in your hood but Mackenzie's by High Park just opened and they have an 84 inch screen.
> 
> You can always go to the Bottom Line if you want to hang out with the first row suits that will be at the game.
> 
> Terrio's is close to me so I may end up there later in the week but I've heard that Characters is pretty good.


someone's got their ear to the streets. :cheers: 
thanks for the tips.

PS who is down for some pickup basketball this summer? i'm overweight and am looking to de-fat myself.


----------



## Benis007

i've got reports in from all over the Toronto that skirts are finally making an appearance in our fine city.


----------



## RC06

Benis007 said:


> i've got reports in from all over the Toronto that skirts are finally making an appearance in our fine city.


Yeah boy! Thanks to this sick weather a ton of hot chicks at my school were wearing spaghetti straps/tank tops and skirts. Whoo-wee, I saw a lot of nice booties/legs and I'm loving it.

:yay:


----------



## madman

hey photoshop people can you resize this pic so i can it as my av thanks


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> hey photoshop people can you resize this pic so i can it as my av thanks


You can re-size with MS Paint. Go to Image > Stretch/Skew and cut it down until it gets to 175 x 175 pixels.


----------



## speedythief

Budweiser_Boy said:


> You can re-size with MS Paint. Go to Image > Stretch/Skew and cut it down until it gets to 175 x 175 pixels.


Is that how you stole my avatar, BudBoy?

The best way is to resize with photoshop and use filter>sharpen each time you size it more than 30%. Go in steps with sharpening in between to ensure clarity.

Here you go:

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/boshhasheart.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> Is that how you stole my avatar, BudBoy?
> 
> The best way is to resize with photoshop and use filter>sharpen each time you size it more than 30%. Go in steps with sharpening in between to ensure clarity.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/boshhasheart.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


must spread rep, nice work as usuall


----------



## JS03

Awesome avatars. =)


----------



## Benis007

Anyone Down For Pickup B-ball This Summer Please Pm Me.

I Am Living Downtown Toronto And Am Looking For A Couple Extra Bodies. 

We Normally Play At Stanley Park 1 Block West Of Tecumseth On King.


----------



## Benis007

Benis007 said:


> Anyone Down For Pickup B-ball This Summer Please Pm Me.
> 
> I Am Living Downtown Toronto And Am Looking For A Couple Extra Bodies.
> 
> We Normally Play At Stanley Park 1 Block West Of Tecumseth On King.


... or not....
come on guys! weather is money!
:basket:

not a single reply yet


----------



## JS03

31 degrees right now. Hottest place in the country. =)


----------



## shookem

Dude, I'll come out just give me a few weeks to get well.


----------



## Benis007

you ain't a crook son, you just a shook one.

you sick dude? what you getting well from?


----------



## shookem

Benis007 said:


> you ain't a crook son, you just a shook one.
> 
> you sick dude? what you getting well from?


post-op.

Right now I look like Jorge. Stuck in a chair with a grizzly beard and dopey eyes.

every man for their self in this land we be gunnin'
and keep them shook crews runnin'


----------



## RC06

JS03 said:


> 31 degrees right now. Hottest place in the country. =)


Lucky *******. Eh, it's 22 degrees right now so I ain't complaining. It's supposed to get up to 29 degrees tomorrow though.





shookem said:


> Dude, I'll come out just give me a few weeks to get well.


Get well soon bro.

:cheers:


----------



## Benis007

shookem said:


> post-op.
> 
> Right now I look like Jorge. Stuck in a chair with a grizzly beard and dopey eyes.
> 
> every man for their self in this land we be gunnin'
> and keep them shook crews runnin'


best of luck with your rehab. its a "b" but well worth it. i speak from experience, fractured a bone in my foot, was bad at wearing my boot for the 6-8 weeks, and re-fractured it 4 months later. 

hasn't felt the same since.

PS be careful with those pain meds, they tap dance on your stomach and are a "b" to get off of.


----------



## shookem

Yeah, I've given up the T3's and switched to a fat sack of 'natural' painkillers.

Hey, it's the only way I can entertain myself for 16 hours a day. You got a better way to play Super Mario 64 DS for that long.


----------



## RC06

What's up guys? How are you all coping so far without any Raptors basketball? Anyone going to do anything special during this May Two-Four long weekend? I've got nothing planned right now but I'm sure something will come up. Have a good one guys, it's the unofficial start to summer; I've only got 21 school days left. Peace.


----------



## -James-

The Iceman said:


> What's up guys? How are you all coping so far without any Raptors basketball? Anyone going to do anything special during this May Two-Four long weekend? I've got nothing planned right now but I'm sure something will come up. Have a good one guys, it's the unofficial start to summer; I've only got 21 school days left. Peace.


Wait so hows grade 9 been for you?
High school is dope is it not?


----------



## RC06

-James- said:


> Wait so hows grade 9 been for you?
> High school is dope is it not?


Yeah, Grade 9 has been pretty sick; it was nothing like what I had imagined back in Grade 8. I started off slowly (in academics) but it's all good now. High school is the ****; it's like one big social gathering and I love it. I've met A LOT of new people and kept most of my old friends as well. And don't get me started about the ladies; these *****es have _changed_ and the older chicks here are amazing too. The dances/parties, orientation week, football season, field trips, fights, fun times in classrooms/hallways/cafeteria and a lot of other stuff that happened was dope and I've still got three more years left of it. I can't believe the school year is already over but I'm glad to finally get a break. Lol, if HS is already this sweet, I can't even imagine how college/university is going to be like, especially if I can get into Western.


----------



## Porn Player

The Iceman said:


> Yeah, Grade 9 has been pretty sick; it was nothing like what I had imagined back in Grade 8. I started off slowly (in academics) but it's all good now. High school is the ****; it's like one big social gathering and I love it. I've met A LOT of new people and kept most of my old friends as well. And don't get me started about the ladies; these *****es have _changed_ and the older chicks here are amazing too. The dances/parties, orientation week, football season, field trips, fights, fun times in classrooms/hallways/cafeteria and a lot of other stuff that happened was dope and I've still got three more years left of it. I can't believe the school year is already over but I'm glad to finally get a break. Lol, if HS is already this sweet, I can't even imagine how college/university is going to be like, especially if I can get into Western.



Its like AirJord is growing infront of our very eyes. Seems likenly yesterday was he excited about the prospect of Grade 9 :wink:

Can not wait for this summer, going to attempt to make like the Shop Boyz and Party Like A Rockstar... only this week of revision then next with exams and let that song be the definition of times to come!


----------



## shookem

I just got my first loan prepayment ****.

$275 a month! ****, I'm going to have to go back to school just to keep the government off my *** (either that or get a real job - hey right).


----------



## RC06

Damn, I just found out that one of the houses here in my neighbourhood got robbed naked yesterday. My mom told me the robber(s) broke through the basement windows and jacked a bunch of stuff. I live in a fairly new [average/rich] neighbourhood and for this to happen so close to my house, it's scary. This is the 2nd time this has happened since we moved here 3 years ago. Jesus.


----------



## RC06

Wow, its been quiet in here. What has everyone been up to this summer?


----------



## madman

I am in residence with a bunch of people who dont watch ball, does anyone know where i can watch games live online? thanks


----------



## nwt

2 essays + 2 exams this week = good times


----------



## RC06

madman said:


> I am in residence with a bunch of people who dont watch ball, does anyone know where i can watch games live online? thanks


Check out RealGM on game days, because there's always someone that'll post live streaming links of Raptors games for the less fortunate. And also, isn't NBA League Pass available online now? If you're willing to shell out the money, that could be another option.


----------



## madman

The Iceman said:


> Check out RealGM on game days, because there's always someone that'll post live streaming links of Raptors games for the less fortunate. And also, isn't NBA League Pass available online now? If you're willing to shell out the money, that could be another option.


thanks for real gm, nba broadband you need to subscribe to nbatv first


----------



## Porn Player

Everyone back at school/college now?

Finally my *** has made it to University so I could study Sport Journalism and hopefully that will help improve the quality of my bbbnet posts :biggrin:


----------



## madman

i am in peterborogh i hate it


----------



## Porn Player

madman said:


> i am in peterborogh i hate it


I am sure the Peterborogh you have in Canada is way nice than the Peterborough that my England can claim :biggrin: 

What you studying?


----------



## Rouge Agent

What's up guys? New to the forum, but I love the Raptors, so I stopped by. Hope to stay active.


----------



## billfindlay10

Rouge Agent said:


> What's up guys? New to the forum, but I love the Raptors, so I stopped by. Hope to stay active.


Welcome....keep posting in the forum and you will get addicted!


----------



## Vinsanity

Wow, I havent posted on this forum for a long time...


----------



## Basel

Rouge Agent said:


> What's up guys? New to the forum, but I love the Raptors, so I stopped by. Hope to stay active.


Welcome to the boards! :cheers:


----------



## Vinsanity

How come nobody posts in this thread anymore?


----------



## -James-

Vinsanity said:


> How come nobody posts in this thread anymore?


This was a great, nay, the greatest thread back in its day.

Where has everyone gone? (I realize I don't post much anymore either)


----------



## Basel

Maybe I missed it back then, but did something happen to make a lot of the Raptors fans disappear?


----------



## a_i_4_life

as much as they suck, i'm still a fan


----------



## -James-

THIS SEASON SUCKS.

Let's bring this thread back.


----------



## Basel

Basel said:


> Maybe I missed it back then, but did something happen to make a lot of the Raptors fans disappear?


...?


----------



## -James-

I don't think so. School probably had something to do with it.

I know a couple years ago there were a lot of people around my age on here.

And maybe people just got tired of it. We had a good 2-3 year run there.


----------



## Vinsanity

Yeah, lets keep this thing going.


----------



## Benis007

whats up everyone, long long time.


----------



## kirk_2003

want to swap tj with jj


----------



## madman

so is this site still going? been a couple years since ive been here


----------



## pmac34

same here, cool


----------



## Benis007

memories, misty, water-colored, memories


----------



## Vinsanity

Im here to resurrect this legendary thread, c'mon people lets do this


----------



## AirJordan™

What...happened to this place?

Looking back, I was such a douche 6-7 years ago.


----------



## Basel

Help get it back to where it once was. Welcome back. :cheers:


----------



## -James-

Man was I wrong about Roko Ukic...


----------

